# QVC "As Is" Reveals and Reviews



## Twoboyz

I'm starting this thread on behalf of all of us who have taken a chance with a QVC "as is" purchase if a Dooney and wanted to share her/his experience. (Great idea StillPooh!). 

So here we go. I suppose you win some and you lose some......


----------



## Twoboyz

I'll start things off with my as is purchase of the small florentine satchel in violet. 

Can you hear me yelling to the UPS man in the background to come back? If I could put it back on the truck I would! 

I open the box and what do I see at first glance? A flat pebbly bag in a plastic bag. Oh no....pebbles! Can I not get one smooth florentine bag...ever? No stuffing and no wrap anywhere. So I open the bag and at first glance she looks pretty clean. Very pebbly, but I actually like the look on this bag. She's very soft and smells like berries. Could that be the violet dye or someone's perfume. I inspect the inside and she's pretty clean except for a few sparkles and bits of something. There is no registration card and no dust bag. Then to my horror I see it.... the dreaded blue color transfer!!! Upon further inspection I see some of the gold has rubbed off of the hardware clasp. The strap has a fold/sharp bend so this person probably doubled the strap. I even see a little scuff by some of the piping. Needless to say, this bag has been test driven pretty fast and furiously and this person clearly didn't want to keep a dirty bag. Otherwise she's pretty, evenly pebbled, and very soft and supple. 




Color transfer by buckle and by piping 




Hardware scuffing 


Nice even pebbling 



I hope the rest of you fare better than I did today.  There is always a bright side though. I get to save on this easy payment for 4 months.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> I'll start things off with my as is purchase of the small florentine satchel in violet.
> 
> Can you hear me yelling to the UPS man in the background to come back? If I could put it back on the truck I would!
> 
> I open the box and what do I see at first glance? A flat pebbly bag in a plastic bag. Oh no....pebbles! Can I not get one smooth florentine bag...ever? No stuffing and no wrap anywhere. So I open the bag and at first glance she looks pretty clean. Very pebbly, but I actually like the look on this bag. She's very soft and smells like berries. Could that be the violet dye or someone's perfume. I inspect the inside and she's pretty clean except for a few sparkles and bits of something. There is no registration card and no dust bag. Then to my horror I see it.... the dreaded blue color transfer!!! Upon further inspection I see some of the gold has rubbed off of the hardware clasp. The strap has a fold/sharp bend so this person probably doubled the strap. I even see a little scuff by some of the piping. Needless to say, this bag has been test driven pretty fast and furiously and this person clearly didn't want to keep a dirty bag. Otherwise she's pretty, evenly pebbled, and very soft and supple.
> 
> View attachment 2614711
> 
> 
> Color transfer by buckle and by piping
> View attachment 2614714
> 
> View attachment 2614715
> 
> Hardware scuffing
> View attachment 2614716
> 
> Nice even pebbling
> View attachment 2614717
> 
> 
> I hope the rest of you fare better than I did today.  There is always a bright side though. I get to save on this easy payment for 4 months.


 

wowowoza that is one USED 30- day BAG!!!!!!
SORRY hun but they should DAMAGE that out


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Heart breaking  I'm sorry Twoboyz


----------



## Twoboyz

Thanks GF's. I'm already over it and thinking what color to call the outlet for (wink wink)


----------



## tawnycat

Oh no!I'm so sorry Twoboyz. QVC needs better quality control if you ask me. I worry what my "as is" will look like tomorrow.


----------



## Twoboyz

tawnycat said:


> Oh no!I'm so sorry Twoboyz. QVC needs better quality control if you ask me. I worry what my "as is" will look like tomorrow.




Thanks, but don't worry. I've gotten two beautiful bags in as is that looked brand new with all the pieces and still partially wrapped. There's hope....  good luck.


----------



## tawnycat

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks, but don't worry. I've gotten two beautiful bags in as is that looked brand new with all the pieces and still partially wrapped. There's hope....  good luck.


Thank you!  I'm keeping my fingers crossed. (:


----------



## Nebo

Sorry for your violet! I was really hoping its a keeper, cause I love that bold pop of color 

At least now we got the see that dreaded dye transfer up close and personal.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Thnk goodness my AS IS hve been in good great to new condition bc if not they will go bck even at  AS IS price


----------



## seton

Twoboyz said:


> I'll start things off with my as is purchase of the small florentine satchel in violet.
> 
> Can you hear me yelling to the UPS man in the background to come back? If I could put it back on the truck I would!
> 
> I open the box and what do I see at first glance? A flat pebbly bag in a plastic bag. Oh no....pebbles! Can I not get one smooth florentine bag...ever? No stuffing and no wrap anywhere. So I open the bag and at first glance she looks pretty clean. Very pebbly, but I actually like the look on this bag. She's very soft and smells like berries. Could that be the violet dye or someone's perfume. I inspect the inside and she's pretty clean except for a few sparkles and bits of something. There is no registration card and no dust bag. Then to my horror I see it.... the dreaded blue color transfer!!! Upon further inspection I see some of the gold has rubbed off of the hardware clasp. The strap has a fold/sharp bend so this person probably doubled the strap. I even see a little scuff by some of the piping. Needless to say, this bag has been test driven pretty fast and furiously and this person clearly didn't want to keep a dirty bag. Otherwise she's pretty, evenly pebbled, and very soft and supple.
> 
> View attachment 2614711
> 
> 
> Color transfer by buckle and by piping
> View attachment 2614714
> 
> View attachment 2614715
> 
> Hardware scuffing
> View attachment 2614716
> 
> Nice even pebbling
> View attachment 2614717
> 
> 
> I hope the rest of you fare better than I did today.  There is always a bright side though. I get to save on this easy payment for 4 months.



Quelle horror! That is just unacceptable. I am angry on ur behalf.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Well... my as is small Stanwich arrived... at first I was excited to see her wrapped in plastic, and still had her handles wrapped and she was the perfect size! 

Then I removed the plastic...  to find extreme variations in pebbly vs smooth, heavy scratches and she's dirty :o as though she was kicked around on a concrete floor 

I tried to get pics, but it's cloudy her and I just couldn't seem to get good ones of the damage


----------



## Gilmoregirl

It almost looks like the heavily pebbled/dirty areas are water damage??


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> Well... my as is small Stanwich arrived... at first I was excited to see her wrapped in plastic, and still had her handles wrapped and she was the perfect size!
> 
> Then I removed the plastic...  to find extreme variations in pebbly vs smooth, heavy scratches and she's dirty :o as though she was kicked around on a concrete floor
> 
> I tried to get pics, but it's cloudy her and I just couldn't seem to get good ones of the damage




Oh another big bummer for today! I'm sorry. It does look like a little water damage on the back. The front just looks like is pebbly in that spot. It's hard to tell and I can't see any dirt. Are there stains?


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> Quelle horror! That is just unacceptable. I am angry on ur behalf.




Thank you  I guess I'm out out $19 for shopping and return. I marked it defective so maybe I'll get reimbursed for the smart label.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> Oh another big bummer for today! I'm sorry. It does look like a little water damage on the back. The front just looks like is pebbly in that spot. It's hard to tell and I can't see any dirt. Are there stains?



There aren't any concentrated areas of the "dirt" just areas where it's very dark on top of the pebbling. The scratches can be rubbed out I think but when looking at the front the left side is smooth, and the right side is very pebbly lol if the sun comes out I will be able to get better shots. So sad... she is the PERFECT size for me  ack


----------



## Gilmoregirl

The back pleating... that's where it looks the worst, but I tried rubbing it and it seemed to improve...


----------



## StillPooh

I am scared to go home now! :cry:


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Third time's a charm StillPooh, maybe you'll get the gem


----------



## StillPooh

Twoboyz said:


> I guess I'm out out $19 for shopping and return. I marked it defective so maybe I'll get reimbursed for the smart label.



I think you should call and complain if you don't! That's way more than what's acceptable under tha label "as is".


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Thank you  I guess I'm out out $19 for shopping and return. I marked it defective so maybe I'll get reimbursed for the smart label.


No. If u put defect on return slip u dont pay ship


----------



## MrsKC

Hi Everyone!!! I have missed you all. Love this thread.  Just got this today. A Smith in Bone. I think she is in great condition and I don't think she was used. I think the issue with this one the way the leather is sealed along one side of the zipper and on the back slip pocket.  For $268 and 4 easy pays it is fine with me! This Smith doesn't seem as heavy as my Tmoro one????  The leather is perfect and so is the hardware. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

That is one classy looking lady there MrsKC!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MrsKC said:


> Hi Everyone!!! I have missed you all. Love this thread.  Just got this today. A Smith in Bone. I think she is in great condition and I don't think she was used. I think the issue with this one the way the leather is sealed along one side of the zipper and on the back slip pocket.  For $268 and 4 easy pays it is fine with me! This Smith doesn't seem as heavy as my Tmoro one????  The leather is perfect and so is the hardware. Thanks for letting me share!


Looks great. Congrats


----------



## elbgrl

Twoboyz said:


> I'll start things off with my as is purchase of the small florentine satchel in violet.
> 
> Can you hear me yelling to the UPS man in the background to come back? If I could put it back on the truck I would!
> 
> I open the box and what do I see at first glance? A flat pebbly bag in a plastic bag. Oh no....pebbles! Can I not get one smooth florentine bag...ever? No stuffing and no wrap anywhere. So I open the bag and at first glance she looks pretty clean. Very pebbly, but I actually like the look on this bag. She's very soft and smells like berries. Could that be the violet dye or someone's perfume. I inspect the inside and she's pretty clean except for a few sparkles and bits of something. There is no registration card and no dust bag. Then to my horror I see it.... the dreaded blue color transfer!!! Upon further inspection I see some of the gold has rubbed off of the hardware clasp. The strap has a fold/sharp bend so this person probably doubled the strap. I even see a little scuff by some of the piping. Needless to say, this bag has been test driven pretty fast and furiously and this person clearly didn't want to keep a dirty bag. Otherwise she's pretty, evenly pebbled, and very soft and supple.
> 
> View attachment 2614711
> 
> 
> Color transfer by buckle and by piping
> View attachment 2614714
> 
> View attachment 2614715
> 
> Hardware scuffing
> View attachment 2614716
> 
> Nice even pebbling
> View attachment 2614717
> 
> 
> I hope the rest of you fare better than I did today.  There is always a bright side though. I get to save on this easy payment for 4 months.





Gilmoregirl said:


> Well... my as is small Stanwich arrived... at first I was excited to see her wrapped in plastic, and still had her handles wrapped and she was the perfect size!
> 
> Then I removed the plastic...  to find extreme variations in pebbly vs smooth, heavy scratches and she's dirty :o as though she was kicked around on a concrete floor
> 
> I tried to get pics, but it's cloudy her and I just couldn't seem to get good ones of the damage


TwoBoyz and Gilmoregirl, so sorry about your bags - I find with QVC as is, it is hit or miss!  
That violet is a spectacular color!


MrsKC said:


> Hi Everyone!!! I have missed you all. Love this thread.  Just got this today. A Smith in Bone. I think she is in great condition and I don't think she was used. I think the issue with this one the way the leather is sealed along one side of the zipper and on the back slip pocket.  For $268 and 4 easy pays it is fine with me! This Smith doesn't seem as heavy as my Tmoro one????  The leather is perfect and so is the hardware. Thanks for letting me share!


Congrats Mrs. KC, we have missed you here!  Your new bag is beautiful.

I will post when I receive my baby pink bag, keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## MrsKC

Gilmoregirl said:


> That is one classy looking lady there MrsKC!


 


crazyforcoach09 said:


> Looks great. Congrats


 


elbgrl said:


> TwoBoyz and Gilmoregirl, so sorry about your bags - I find with QVC as is, it is hit or miss!
> That violet is a spectacular color!
> 
> Congrats Mrs. KC, we have missed you here!  Your new bag is beautiful.
> 
> I will post when I receive my baby pink bag, keeping fingers crossed.


 
Thanks Gilmore Girl and C4C  I am happy!

Rosie did you get a Pink Stanwich? Oh that bag is to die for!! Love the pics of this one and watched the youtube video. Cant wait to see your new beauty!!


----------



## elbgrl

I got this one, only in baby pink !




I love your Smith in bone!


----------



## MrsKC

elbgrl said:


> I got this one, only in baby pink !
> 
> View attachment 2615022
> 
> 
> I love your Smith in bone!


 

Oh my gosh I cant wait to see that one in pink! Great bag. I have been stalking the "as is" this past week. I hope you get a keeper!


----------



## MrsKC

This is the only other bag I have purchased "as is" but she was perfect.


----------



## elbgrl

So far I've had very good luck with as is.  Last bag I got was the Toledo hobo in rouge, which was perfect, and also got the small flo satchel in teal, also perfect.  

If you get a defective one, you can mark "defective" on the return slip , and you will not be charged return shipping.


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> The back pleating... that's where it looks the worst, but I tried rubbing it and it seemed to improve...




That doesn't look bad to me. Pebbling is a personal preference though. I'm pretty picky about florentine myself, but I think if the majority of the bag was smooth I'd be fine with it. The problem is I don't think the small Stanwich is available anywhere but Dooney.com or QVC. I've never seen it at the outlets or a retail store.


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> No. If u put defect on return slip u dont pay ship




Thanks cfc. I did it once on a JTV return label and they charged me and then argued when I called. I think QVC's customer service is better.


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Hi Everyone!!! I have missed you all. Love this thread.  Just got this today. A Smith in Bone. I think she is in great condition and I don't think she was used. I think the issue with this one the way the leather is sealed along one side of the zipper and on the back slip pocket.  For $268 and 4 easy pays it is fine with me! This Smith doesn't seem as heavy as my Tmoro one????  The leather is perfect and so is the hardware. Thanks for letting me share!




She's beautiful!  You hit the jackpot!! Congrats.


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> This is the only other bag I have purchased "as is" but she was perfect.




Yes she is perfect!  2 for 2 with your bags.


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> She's beautiful!  You hit the jackpot!! Congrats.


 


Twoboyz said:


> Yes she is perfect!  2 for 2 with your bags.


 
Thanks Twoboys, you just never know what you are gonna get. If you dont get a good one, the nice thing is that you can easily return things with QVC.


----------



## handbaghuntress

I'm new to posting here but, I just received my "as is" stanwich in t moro today and thought I would post my pics. The one I got wasn't too bad it's pretty perfect besides a few scratches by the fold. Hopefully conditioner will take them off. I was a little disappointed that it came squished in a tiny box with no stuffing or dustbag. But I guess you get what you get with as is... I hope I can figure out this picture thing lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

handbaghuntress said:


> I'm new to posting here but, I just received my "as is" stanwich in t moro today and thought I would post my pics. The one I got wasn't too bad it's pretty perfect besides a few scratches by the fold. Hopefully conditioner will take them off. I was a little disappointed that it came squished in a tiny box with no stuffing or dustbag. But I guess you get what you get with as is... I hope I can figure out this picture thing lol.




Hi and welcome! I love your name 
I think you got lucky. Congrats!  I think conditioner should work on those scratches for sure. Your picture didn't show up though.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> That doesn't look bad to me. Pebbling is a personal preference though. I'm pretty picky about florentine myself, but I think if the majority of the bag was smooth I'd be fine with it. The problem is I don't think the small Stanwich is available anywhere but Dooney.com or QVC. I've never seen it at the outlets or a retail store.



Pebbling doesn't bother me, but the bag is literally half and half, and in person the difference is STARK lol then the other areas where it's just horrible. I showed hubby, and until he said it it didn't dawn on me that the "dirtiness" could be dye transfer if she was shipped back to QVC in the dust bag (which she didn't come with). If I knew I could clean her up I'd keep her lol

ETA: and after having seen her in person, and yes I loaded her up too lol, I will happily pay retail for her. She's the perfect size for me. Her big sister, Miss Pink is too big. I realize that now after having seen the small. I think she may be going back too  I only carried her a couple times, and she is still pristine so if anyone was looking for her in an as is  I will repackage her well, and hide a smiley face card in her pocket LOL


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> I'll start things off with my as is purchase of the small florentine satchel in violet.
> 
> Can you hear me yelling to the UPS man in the background to come back? If I could put it back on the truck I would!
> 
> I open the box and what do I see at first glance? A flat pebbly bag in a plastic bag. Oh no....pebbles! Can I not get one smooth florentine bag...ever? No stuffing and no wrap anywhere. So I open the bag and at first glance she looks pretty clean. Very pebbly, but I actually like the look on this bag. She's very soft and smells like berries. Could that be the violet dye or someone's perfume. I inspect the inside and she's pretty clean except for a few sparkles and bits of something. There is no registration card and no dust bag. Then to my horror I see it.... the dreaded blue color transfer!!! Upon further inspection I see some of the gold has rubbed off of the hardware clasp. The strap has a fold/sharp bend so this person probably doubled the strap. I even see a little scuff by some of the piping. Needless to say, this bag has been test driven pretty fast and furiously and this person clearly didn't want to keep a dirty bag. Otherwise she's pretty, evenly pebbled, and very soft and supple.
> 
> View attachment 2614711
> 
> 
> Color transfer by buckle and by piping
> View attachment 2614714
> 
> View attachment 2614715
> 
> Hardware scuffing
> View attachment 2614716
> 
> Nice even pebbling
> View attachment 2614717
> 
> 
> I hope the rest of you fare better than I did today.  There is always a bright side though. I get to save on this easy payment for 4 months.


 
TwoBoyz, I am sorry......that is such a bummer. The color on that bag is beautiful, the color transfer is so disappointing. Next time you will get a good one!  kc


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> Pebbling doesn't bother me, but the bag is literally half and half, and in person the difference is STARK lol then the other areas where it's just horrible. I showed hubby, and until he said it it didn't dawn on me that the "dirtiness" could be dye transfer if she was shipped back to QVC in the dust bag (which she didn't come with). If I knew I could clean her up I'd keep her lol




You might want to try some apple conditioner. If you really like the style you might want to try your chances again. I feel like I see the small red show up a lot. It won't be on easy pay again though.


----------



## MrsKC

Gilmoregirl said:


> Well... my as is small Stanwich arrived... at first I was excited to see her wrapped in plastic, and still had her handles wrapped and she was the perfect size!
> 
> Then I removed the plastic...  to find extreme variations in pebbly vs smooth, heavy scratches and she's dirty :o as though she was kicked around on a concrete floor
> 
> I tried to get pics, but it's cloudy her and I just couldn't seem to get good ones of the damage


 
Oh Gilmore girl, I am sorry about this. I do love the Stanwich. Maybe send her back and try again? Is the Stanwich at the outlets yet? I usually dont carry satchels so I havent kept up......oh how I would love a pink one, though! Next time you will get a keeper.   kc


----------



## handbaghuntress

Twoboyz said:


> Hi and welcome! I love your name
> I think you got lucky. Congrats!  I think conditioner should work on those scratches for sure. Your picture didn't show up though.



Thanks so much! I've been lurking here for a while posting every now and then and ended up jumping on the stanwich bandwagon. I'll try again with the pic.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

handbaghuntress said:


> Thanks so much! I've been lurking here for a while posting every now and then and ended up jumping on the stanwich bandwagon. I'll try again with the pic.



Oh she's gorgeous! I'm partial to the Stanwich sisters though


----------



## Twoboyz

handbaghuntress said:


> Thanks so much! I've been lurking here for a while posting every now and then and ended up jumping on the stanwich bandwagon. I'll try again with the pic.




I think she looks cute!!


----------



## MrsKC

handbaghuntress said:


> Thanks so much! I've been lurking here for a while posting every now and then and ended up jumping on the stanwich bandwagon. I'll try again with the pic.


 
Handbaghuntress (I also love your name!) that is one gorgeous Stanwich!!  kc


----------



## handbaghuntress

MrsKC said:


> Handbaghuntress (I also love your name!) that is one gorgeous Stanwich!!  kc


Thank you and thank you! I have a few Florentines but this one is already my favorite! I love the pleating, it feels so much bigger than my small flo but feels lighter in weight. My small flo was also as is around November and she was PERFECT. Can't wait to take her for a spin tomorrow!


----------



## handbaghuntress

Twoboyz said:


> I think she looks cute!!


Thanks it was your pics that made me fall in love with this bag. And your love for it made me take a leap of faith. Now I feel like I NEED the pink or maybe the red...


----------



## Gilmoregirl

The pink is GORGEOUS! I was thinking about sending her back, but I don't think I can lol. She's breathtaking!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I'll start things off with my as is purchase of the small florentine satchel in violet.
> 
> Can you hear me yelling to the UPS man in the background to come back? If I could put it back on the truck I would!
> 
> I open the box and what do I see at first glance? A flat pebbly bag in a plastic bag. Oh no....pebbles! Can I not get one smooth florentine bag...ever? No stuffing and no wrap anywhere. So I open the bag and at first glance she looks pretty clean. Very pebbly, but I actually like the look on this bag. She's very soft and smells like berries. Could that be the violet dye or someone's perfume. I inspect the inside and she's pretty clean except for a few sparkles and bits of something. There is no registration card and no dust bag. Then to my horror I see it.... the dreaded blue color transfer!!! Upon further inspection I see some of the gold has rubbed off of the hardware clasp. The strap has a fold/sharp bend so this person probably doubled the strap. I even see a little scuff by some of the piping. Needless to say, this bag has been test driven pretty fast and furiously and this person clearly didn't want to keep a dirty bag. Otherwise she's pretty, evenly pebbled, and very soft and supple.
> 
> View attachment 2614711
> 
> 
> Color transfer by buckle and by piping
> View attachment 2614714
> 
> View attachment 2614715
> 
> Hardware scuffing
> View attachment 2614716
> 
> Nice even pebbling
> View attachment 2614717
> 
> 
> I hope the rest of you fare better than I did today.  There is always a bright side though. I get to save on this easy payment for 4 months.




Oh no!!!!! ... I hate that this happened. I guess that's the gamble we take with "as is". You win some and you lose some. ... At least you can return it. That sucks!!! Even with the color transfer, she's still beautiful.


----------



## Nebo

handbaghuntress said:


> Thanks so much! I've been lurking here for a while posting every now and then and ended up jumping on the stanwich bandwagon. I'll try again with the pic.



That is a pretty bag! Congrats!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MrsKC said:


> Hi Everyone!!! I have missed you all. Love this thread.  Just got this today. A Smith in Bone. I think she is in great condition and I don't think she was used. I think the issue with this one the way the leather is sealed along one side of the zipper and on the back slip pocket.  For $268 and 4 easy pays it is fine with me! This Smith doesn't seem as heavy as my Tmoro one????  The leather is perfect and so is the hardware. Thanks for letting me share!




MrsKC... She's beautiful. I'm normally a top handle/crook of the arm kinda girl but The Smith is one that made me venture out to shoulder bags. It looks so good in Bone.


----------



## handbaghuntress

Nebo said:


> That is a pretty bag! Congrats!



I originally wanted the red but now that I have this color I see that she will go with everything


----------



## tawnycat

MrsKC said:


> Hi Everyone!!! I have missed you all. Love this thread.  Just got this today. A Smith in Bone. I think she is in great condition and I don't think she was used. I think the issue with this one the way the leather is sealed along one side of the zipper and on the back slip pocket.  For $268 and 4 easy pays it is fine with me! This Smith doesn't seem as heavy as my Tmoro one????  The leather is perfect and so is the hardware. Thanks for letting me share!


Your bag is stunning!!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

StillPooh said:


> I am scared to go home now! :cry:



Pooh! Do you love your pink baby?? I keep checking to see if you've posted...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

StillPooh said:


> I think you should call and complain if you don't! That's way more than what's acceptable under tha label "as is".




I agree!! I think they should have some guidelines when they sell "as is". Like in this case where the bag had visible signs of use/wear, it should be discounted differently than the bags where people return them right out of the box and just decide the size, color, etc isn't quite what they expected or wanted. 

In TB's case, it should have been discounted another 20-30% since there was clear signs of wear. From what I'm reading in these threads, it seems like the "as is" bags are treated way differently (majority of the posts) from the new bags (I.e- no stuffing/flat or just stuffed in the box).


----------



## StillPooh

Gilmoregirl said:


> Pooh! Do you love your pink baby?? I keep checking to see if you've posted...



She's sitting in the front hall, still boxed, waiting for DH to go night night. 

Another hour and I'll be on her like white on rice!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

StillPooh said:


> She's sitting in the front hall, still boxed, waiting for DH to go night night.
> 
> 
> 
> Another hour and I'll be on her like white on rice!




LMBO!!! Too funny!  that's torture for you. Maybe give him a huge glass of warm milk. He'll be out like a light in no time. Lol


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Ahahahaha


----------



## Twoboyz

handbaghuntress said:


> Thanks it was your pics that made me fall in love with this bag. And your love for it made me take a leap of faith. Now I feel like I NEED the pink or maybe the red...




Well I'm glad you found a bag that you love so much. That's how it happens. At least you're spacing them out. I bought natural and Tmoro on the same day and then went back the following week for the red. (Sigh) I guess I loved them just a little bit......


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> The pink is GORGEOUS! I was thinking about sending her back, but I don't think I can lol. She's breathtaking!




You can't send back a breathtaking bag! You'd miss out on that joy you feel ever time you look at her


----------



## Twoboyz

StillPooh said:


> Another hour and I'll be on her like white on rice!




Hee hee!!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

I was telling hubby that I thought about sending her back and he said "I have never seen you more excited to get a bag that you are with that one" and I said "Well I think she's too big" and he said "buy more stuff to fill her up" LOL so I guess she stays  I do love her so. Oh, and he said he'd get the hook to hang her on this weekend LOL


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> I was telling hubby that I thought about sending her back and he said "I have never seen you more excited to get a bag that you are with that one" and I said "Well I think she's too big" and he said "buy more stuff to fill her up" LOL so I guess she stays  I do love her so. Oh, and he said he'd get the hook to hang her on this weekend LOL




He's a good man. I like his solution. You'll just build your biceps carrying more stuff around. Lol.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

No, I can see it now... I'll be carrying HIS stuff lol he's always trying to shove his wallet and phone in my bag LOL


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh no!!!!! ... I hate that this happened. I guess that's the gamble we take with "as is". You win some and you lose some. ... At least you can return it. That sucks!!! Even with the color transfer, she's still beautiful.




Thanks Pcan. I'm sad too, but also a little relieved that I could save the money. The color is just gorgeous though. I just don't know if I would wear her a lot. I'm happy that I got my taupe coming and I know I will get a lot of use out of her and she's cheaper!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I agree!! I think they should have some guidelines when they sell "as is". Like in this case where the bag had visible signs of use/wear, it should be discounted differently than the bags where people return them right out of the box and just decide the size, color, etc isn't quite what they expected or wanted.
> 
> In TB's case, it should have been discounted another 20-30% since there was clear signs of wear. From what I'm reading in these threads, it seems like the "as is" bags are treated way differently (majority of the posts) from the new bags (I.e- no stuffing/flat or just stuffed in the box).




You are so right about this. QVC should definitely have different discount levels of as is.  It's not fair to the people who get an overly used bag and pay as much as others who get a virtually brand new one.


----------



## StillPooh

My baby's a virgin! 

She was still covered in plastic on all her hardware, and her registration and dust bag (first of my As Is to have one) were inside. Her long strap was still plastic wrapped and connected to the key leash. Oddly, she was unstuffed (as were my other two).

She appears to be completely unblemished. The leather isn't what I would call pebbled *or* smooth, but more lightly (consistently) textured. 

I'll take pictures tomorrow when I've got light.

My guess is, she was returned by someone who didn't care for the color. IMO, "baby pink" isn't a terribly accurate description. Bubblegum pink is more like it.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Yay! I'm so happy for you! She's a gorgeous bag!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> You are so right about this. QVC should definitely have different discount levels of as is.  It's not fair to the people who get an overly used bag and pay as much as others who get a virtually brand new one.




My point exactly!!!


----------



## StillPooh

handbaghuntress said:


> Thanks so much! I've been lurking here for a while posting every now and then and ended up jumping on the stanwich bandwagon. I'll try again with the pic.


The leather on my baby pink Stanwich is textured *exactly* like yours. Just not sure I can get a good picture, since Mother Nature has sent us yet another gray day. 



handbaghuntress said:


> Thanks it was your pics that made me fall in love with this bag. And your love for it made me take a leap of faith. Now I feel like I NEED the pink or maybe the red...


 Twoboyz sucked me in as well! I went from never owning the same bag in different colors to three Stanwich satchels in two months! 



Gilmoregirl said:


> The pink is GORGEOUS! I was thinking about sending her back, but I don't think I can lol. She's breathtaking!


 I am loving the pink so much! Even though she's not as smooth as my others, she doesn't have a blemish on her.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

I'm so happy for you Sue... I wasn't able to find her anywhere but QVC... I was afraid if you got a dud you wouldn't be able to find her anywhere else. Now I have a twin 

And if they happen to offer pink in the small I will buy that one too!


----------



## Twoboyz

StillPooh said:


> The leather on my baby pink Stanwich is textured *exactly* like yours. Just not sure I can get a good picture, since Mother Nature has sent us yet another gray day.
> 
> 
> 
> Twoboyz sucked me in as well! I went from never owning the same bag in different colors to three Stanwich satchels in two months!
> 
> 
> 
> I am loving the pink so much! Even though she's not as smooth as my others, she doesn't have a blemish on her.




Yay!  I'm so happy you love her and you got a perfect one. The color is the focal point so a little pebbling shouldn't be too much if an issue. 

I think we all got bit by the Stanwich bug. These Dooney Flo satchels (regardless of style) seem to put us all under a spell.   I'm not a pink girl but I'm falling for that pink Stanwich!


----------



## StillPooh

Twoboyz said:


> I think we all got bit by the Stanwich bug. These Dooney Flo satchels (regardless of style) seem to put us all under a spell.   I'm not a pink girl but I'm falling for that pink Stanwich!



And now I really *am* on restriction, having bought six bags since October.  But I'm still lusting after the Stanwich in Bone!


----------



## SandraElle

Was hopeful for a nice "as is" Taupe Flo satchel, but not to be. 

She's been carried enough to have wear, some color transfer and the previous renter even left some hair in it. 

After I barf, I'm sending it back.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> Darn. Was hopeful for a nice "as is" Taupe Flo satchel, but not to be.
> 
> She's been carried enough to have wear, some color transfer and the previous renter even left some hair in it.
> 
> After I barf, I'm sending it back.


 

Sorry Poo!


----------



## Gilmoregirl




----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> Yay!  I'm so happy you love her and you got a perfect one. The color is the focal point so a little pebbling shouldn't be too much if an issue.
> 
> I think we all got bit by the Stanwich bug. These Dooney Flo satchels (regardless of style) seem to put us all under a spell.   I'm not a pink girl but I'm falling for that pink Stanwich!



I blame you Twoboyz  lol you are a fantastic enabler! It's so nice to have ladies that share our passion, without the jealousy that you find on other forums.


----------



## SandraElle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Sorry Poo!


 
That's OK. I'm not too disappointed. The leather on this one was very elephant-ish. Thick and heavily wrinkled.


----------



## Twoboyz

SandraElle said:


> Was hopeful for a nice "as is" Taupe Flo satchel, but not to be.
> 
> She's been carried enough to have wear, some color transfer and the previous renter even left some hair in it.
> 
> After I barf, I'm sending it back.




I'm so sorry....but you made me laugh!  I love how you called her a renter! It's true though. Looks like we are getting unlucky with the Flo satchels this time around despite all the good reviews. I just wrote my review


----------



## Twoboyz

Gilmoregirl said:


> I blame you Twoboyz  lol you are a fantastic enabler! It's so nice to have ladies that share our passion, without the jealousy that you find on other forums.




Haha, I agree and I love all of you enablers!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Ivy Dillen arrived!!! Misssed Mr Brown was at lunch with a friend

Packaged and unpackaged

She is in *NEW* condition but going back bc it is 50% off at outlet


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Pretty!


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ivy Dillen arrived!!! Misssed Mr Brown was at lunch with a friend
> 
> Packaged and unpackaged
> 
> She is in *NEW* condition but going back bc it is 50% off at outlet



Very nice!  Love that color combo. Definitely a better deal at the outlet and she will be new.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Very nice!  Love that color combo. Definitely a better deal at the outlet and she will be new.


 
YEP and from the warehouse so untouched!!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

SandraElle said:


> Was hopeful for a nice "as is" Taupe Flo satchel, but not to be.
> 
> She's been carried enough to have wear, some color transfer and the previous renter even left some hair in it.
> 
> After I barf, I'm sending it back.




"Renter"... LOL... I love it!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> "Renter"... LOL... I love it!


Lololol. She didnt even come home. Boxed her up after pics n she headed back. Lololol


----------



## bestrdh

SandraElle said:


> Was hopeful for a nice "as is" Taupe Flo satchel, but not to be.
> 
> She's been carried enough to have wear, some color transfer and the previous renter even left some hair in it.
> 
> After I barf, I'm sending it back.




Eewww!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lololol. She didnt even come home. Boxed her up after picsn she headed back. Lololol



That's hilarious!  Lol


----------



## Gilmoregirl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> YEP and from the warehouse so untouched!!!!



Woohoo!


----------



## tawnycat

My Florentine " as is" Smith bag arrived today. At first i was pretty excited. She looks new with tags. Dust bag and registration card inside. As I inspected her I noticed  a few markings, nothing major..But then I turned her over..She has a deep cut all across the bottom of the bag.


----------



## StillPooh

I would call that a scratch, more than a cut... have you tried buffing it out?


----------



## Twoboyz

tawnycat said:


> My Florentine " as is" Smith bag arrived today. At first i was pretty excited. She looks new with tags. Dust bag and registration card inside. As I inspected her I noticed  a few markings, nothing major..But then I turned her over..She has a deep cut all across the bottom of the bag.



That's such a disappointment.   I'm sorry.  I think that would bother me too.  It looks like some of us are really striking out with the florentines this time around.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

tawnycat said:


> My Florentine " as is" Smith bag arrived today. At first i was pretty excited. She looks new with tags. Dust bag and registration card inside. As I inspected her I noticed  a few markings, nothing major..But then I turned her over..She has a deep cut all across the bottom of the bag.




Awww, oh no... From the photo, It looks like a surface cut that didn't quite go through the leather more than just a scratch. . That's such a beautiful bag though. I hate that you got a doozey!


----------



## tawnycat

Thanks ladies...No this is definitely a cut and not a scratch. It goes almost the full legnth of the bottom and thru the thread as well.


----------



## seton

thats a deep scratch rather than a cut but it wont buff out. way too deep.

i wont be reading this thread anymore. too depressing.:rain:


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tawnycat said:


> My Florentine " as is" Smith bag arrived today. At first i was pretty excited. She looks new with tags. Dust bag and registration card inside. As I inspected her I noticed  a few markings, nothing major..But then I turned her over..She has a deep cut all across the bottom of the bag.


Awwwww srrrry GF


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> i wont be reading this thread anymore. too depressing.:rain:



I know....I hate to say that I am a little bit disappointed in QVC's as is selection.  I'm thankful for the good luck I've had in the past, but I don't know if I'd take a chance again especially with florentine.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

tawnycat said:


> Thanks ladies...No this is definitely a cut and not a scratch. It goes almost the full legnth of the bottom and thru the thread as well.




I can tell that's its a cut.  QVC definitely needs to consider larger discounts for bags that are overly damaged such as this. Also like TwoBoyz Voilet Flo that had obvious wear issues.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tawnycat said:


> Thanks ladies...No this is definitely a cut and not a scratch. It goes almost the full legnth of the bottom and thru the thread as well.


But do u like the smith ?


----------



## tawnycat

Here is a better pic


----------



## tawnycat

I did really like her. You think "as is" price is worth keeping even with the cut?


----------



## Twoboyz

StillPooh said:


> My baby's a virgin!
> 
> She was still covered in plastic on all her hardware, and her registration and dust bag (first of my As Is to have one) were inside. Her long strap was still plastic wrapped and connected to the key leash. Oddly, she was unstuffed (as were my other two).
> 
> She appears to be completely unblemished. The leather isn't what I would call pebbled *or* smooth, but more lightly (consistently) textured.
> 
> I'll take pictures tomorrow when I've got light.
> 
> My guess is, she was returned by someone who didn't care for the color. IMO, "baby pink" isn't a terribly accurate description. Bubblegum pink is more like it.



Somehow I missed this post!  Virgin.....cute.   I'm so happy for you.  Your arrival gives me hope that QVC still ships some good ones.  lol.  I can't wait to see pictures.  The way you describe her texture seems similar to my red one.


----------



## SandraElle

tawnycat said:


> I did really like her. You think "as is" price is worth keeping even with the cut?




No. There are acceptable "as is" bags and this isn't one of them. It's damaged and I would contact QVC to insist they also pay return shipping. 

I'm sorry you received this. Don't settle for it at any price. You deserve better!


----------



## seton

tawnycat said:


> I did really like her. You think "as is" price is worth keeping even with the cut?



are u kidding??!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

tawnycat said:


> Here is a better pic




That's jus crazy how someone would do this (even though maybe unintentional) and send it back. I'm sure they probably said they received it like that. It probably happened when cutting through the plastic wrapping. Sighing... Oh well. 

It would be extremely helpful if the Q would put actual pics of the bag showing it's flaws. That way, you know what you are getting before you are let down when it arrives. It will also save the inconvenience of shipping back and processing. Just my $.02.


----------



## tawnycat

seton said:


> are u kidding??!


Yeah..i guess just disappointed..I'm packing her back up right now.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tawnycat said:


> I did really like her. You think "as is" price is worth keeping even with the cut?


Heck no. Return it. Mrk defect


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tawnycat said:


> Yeah..i guess just disappointed..I'm packing her back up right now.


I do want to say. Not all AS IS r bad. Srry u r gettin bad ones. Pls kno smith will soon b discontinued. If u want cheaper thn fp thn outlet r 30 off. Let me know n i can help u find at stores. Dont be down. U will get a smith


----------



## MrsKC

tawnycat said:


> Yeah..i guess just disappointed..I'm packing her back up right now.


 
I am sorry.....you will get a good one! Dont give up. How about getting one from the outlet?



crazyforcoach09 said:


> I do want to say. Not all AS IS r bad. Srry u r gettin bad ones. Pls kno smith will soon b discontinued. If u want cheaper thn fp thn outlet r 30 off. Let me know n i can help u find at stores. Dont be down. U will get a smith


 
I didnt know the Smith was going to be discontinued........do you know when?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MrsKC said:


> I am sorry.....you will get a good one! Dont give up. How about getting one from the outlet?
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt know the Smith was going to be discontinued........do you know when?


Not sure when. Mrg told me today. Yes. Its sad


----------



## tawnycat

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I do want to say. Not all AS IS r bad. Srry u r gettin bad ones. Pls kno smith will soon b discontinued. If u want cheaper thn fp thn outlet r 30 off. Let me know n i can help u find at stores. Dont be down. U will get a smith


Thanks hun..Tomorrow is my birthday and I really wanted that "perfect" bag as a gift to myself.  You're a really sweet lady that's for sure.

I'm packing her back up and maybe I will start calling outlets tomorrow. I must say the rest of the bag is really nice and it has smooth leather. That's why I was wondering if I should just keep her. But I think that cut/scratch will bother me.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tawnycat said:


> Thanks hun..Tomorrow is my birthday and I really wanted that "perfect" bag as a gift to myself.  You're a really sweet lady that's for sure.
> 
> I'm packing her back up and maybe I will start calling outlets tomorrow. I must say the rest of the bag is really nice and it has smooth leather. That's why I was wondering if I should just keep her. But I think that cut/scratch will bother me.


 
U r welcome. Message me what u want. I will call tomoorow. Gonna help u hve a gooood bday. 

Nooooooo dont keeeee tht mess. Lol


----------



## MrsKC

tawnycat said:


> Thanks hun..Tomorrow is my birthday and I really wanted that "perfect" bag as a gift to myself.  You're a really sweet lady that's for sure.
> 
> I'm packing her back up and maybe I will start calling outlets tomorrow. I must say the rest of the bag is really nice and it has smooth leather. That's why I was wondering if I should just keep her. But I think that cut/scratch will bother me.


 

Happy birthday tomorrow!!


----------



## MrsKC

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Not sure when. Mrg told me today. Yes. Its sad


 
Sad for sure....we will all be scrambling to decide if we NEED another color??? kc


----------



## Twoboyz

tawnycat said:


> Thanks hun..Tomorrow is my birthday and I really wanted that "perfect" bag as a gift to myself.  You're a really sweet lady that's for sure.
> 
> I'm packing her back up and maybe I will start calling outlets tomorrow. I must say the rest of the bag is really nice and it has smooth leather. That's why I was wondering if I should just keep her. But I think that cut/scratch will bother me.



Happy Birthday artyhat:I know what you mean. It's hard to let it go when you have that perfectly smooth florentine and then have to chance getting one with a texture that you might not like.  The good thing about the outlet is if they ship it from their store, they will describe the bag to you, and they are usually pretty good about being very accurate (they know how picky some of us are.  lol).  If they don't have it in the store, you'll get a new one shipped from the warehouse, brand new and wrapped.  That's definitely better than taking a chance on an as is I think.  I hope you find one soon.  The smith was available in the discontinued colors at the outlet for 65% off too.  I know you want natural, but you can't beat that 65% off price.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MrsKC said:


> Sad for sure....we will all be scrambling to decide if we NEED another color??? kc


For sure. Lolol


----------



## tawnycat

MrsKC said:


> Happy birthday tomorrow!!


Thank you! (:


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Not sure when. Mrg told me today. Yes. Its sad



That means clearance prices I bet.  Maybe that gorgeous violet will be available at 65% off sometime soon. I would love to find that at the outlet.  That would be a no brainer for me.  I'd love that TMoro too.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> That means clearance prices I bet.  Maybe that gorgeous violet will be available at 65% off sometime soon. I would love to find that at the outlet.  That would be a no brainer for me.  I'd love that TMoro too.


Lets hopppe hard!!!!


----------



## tawnycat

PcanTannedBty said:


> That's jus crazy how someone would do this (even though maybe unintentional) and send it back. I'm sure they probably said they received it like that. It probably happened when cutting through the plastic wrapping. Sighing... Oh well.
> 
> It would be extremely helpful if the Q would put actual pics of the bag showing it's flaws. That way, you know what you are getting before you are let down when it arrives. It will also save the inconvenience of shipping back and processing. Just my $.02.


I agree with you 100%. No real way to know what you're ordering. Its a roll of the dice.


----------



## CeeBe

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ivy Dillen arrived!!! Misssed Mr Brown was at lunch with a friend
> 
> Packaged and unpackaged
> 
> She is in *NEW* condition but going back bc it is 50% off at outlet




Ooh I like this one!


----------



## hopi

MrsKC said:


> This is the only other bag I have purchased "as is" but she was perfect.



yes MrsKC she really is perfect - glad to see your back


----------



## hopi

handbaghuntress said:


> Thanks so much! I've been lurking here for a while posting every now and then and ended up jumping on the stanwich bandwagon. I'll try again with the pic.



Love it!!!!!- great color


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks GF's. I'm already over it and thinking what color to call the outlet for (wink wink)







Can't do QVC "as is", it's almost stressful , that with the tax & shipping & handling it's just to much.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

CeeBe said:


> Ooh I like this one!



Hey U. I knew u would. Lol.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tawnycat said:


> Thanks ladies...No this is definitely a cut and not a scratch. It goes almost the full legnth of the bottom and thru the thread as well.


Happppppy happpppy bday


----------



## MrsKC

hopi said:


> yes MrsKC she really is perfect - glad to see your back


 
Hi Hopi, thank you


----------



## tawnycat

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Happppppy happpppy bday


Thank you so much!


----------



## elbgrl

Ok so excited I can hardly write!  My baby pink florentine as is arrived in perfect condition and she is beautiful!  She was packed in the box in a plastic sack with no wrappings and no dust bag or registration card, but I don't really care about that as I never register my bags or use those navy dust bags anyway.  Here she is in natural light inside:




Outdoors:



And one more in fluorescent light  (please excuse the bathroom, it's the best light in the house)




One more thing not mentioned in the description or on the video on QVC - she has the convertible "extra" strap which I love so she can be shoulder or Crossbody!


----------



## Nebo

Miss Pink looks very pretty!


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Ok so excited I can hardly write!  My baby pink florentine as is arrived in perfect condition and she is beautiful!  She was packed in the box in a plastic sack with no wrappings and no dust bag or registration card, but I don't really care about that as I never register my bags or use those navy dust bags anyway.  Here she is in natural light inside:
> 
> View attachment 2618845
> 
> 
> Outdoors:
> View attachment 2618848
> 
> 
> And one more in fluorescent light  (please excuse the bathroom, it's the best light in the house)
> 
> View attachment 2618850
> 
> 
> One more thing not mentioned in the description or on the video on QVC - she has the convertible "extra" strap which I love so she can be shoulder or Crossbody!




So pretty!! I'm so happy you got a nice one. I love that convertible strap!! It's really needed on all Dooney's that come with a long strap.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

elbgrl said:


> Ok so excited I can hardly write!  My baby pink florentine as is arrived in perfect condition and she is beautiful!  She was packed in the box in a plastic sack with no wrappings and no dust bag or registration card, but I don't really care about that as I never register my bags or use those navy dust bags anyway.  Here she is in natural light inside:
> 
> View attachment 2618845
> 
> 
> Outdoors:
> View attachment 2618848
> 
> 
> And one more in fluorescent light  (please excuse the bathroom, it's the best light in the house)
> 
> View attachment 2618850
> 
> 
> One more thing not mentioned in the description or on the video on QVC - she has the convertible "extra" strap which I love so she can be shoulder or Crossbody!


Lovely and congrats


----------



## MrsKC

elbgrl said:


> Ok so excited I can hardly write!  My baby pink florentine as is arrived in perfect condition and she is beautiful!  She was packed in the box in a plastic sack with no wrappings and no dust bag or registration card, but I don't really care about that as I never register my bags or use those navy dust bags anyway.  Here she is in natural light inside:
> 
> View attachment 2618845
> 
> 
> Outdoors:
> View attachment 2618848
> 
> 
> And one more in fluorescent light  (please excuse the bathroom, it's the best light in the house)
> 
> View attachment 2618850
> 
> 
> One more thing not mentioned in the description or on the video on QVC - she has the convertible "extra" strap which I love so she can be shoulder or Crossbody!


 

Oh I love that one and have been looking forward to your pictures! So glad you got a good one. I have been in my bone Smith for the past couple of days....even in the rain, I just couldnt wait.


----------



## elbgrl

Nebo said:


> Miss Pink looks very pretty!





Twoboyz said:


> So pretty!! I'm so happy you got a nice one. I love that convertible strap!! It's really needed on all Dooney's that come with a long strap.





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Lovely and congrats





MrsKC said:


> Oh I love that one and have been looking forward to your pictures! So glad you got a good one. I have been in my bone Smith for the past couple of days....even in the rain, I just couldnt wait.



Thank you everyone!  I am loading her up right now to make a run to the post office and grocery - not very glamorous I guess, but any excuse for a new bag, right!


----------



## SandraElle

elbgrl said:


> Ok so excited I can hardly write!  My baby pink florentine as is arrived in perfect condition and she is beautiful!  She was packed in the box in a plastic sack with no wrappings and no dust bag or registration card, but I don't really care about that as I never register my bags or use those navy dust bags anyway.  Here she is in natural light inside:
> 
> View attachment 2618845
> 
> 
> Outdoors:
> View attachment 2618848
> 
> 
> And one more in fluorescent light  (please excuse the bathroom, it's the best light in the house)
> 
> View attachment 2618850
> 
> 
> One more thing not mentioned in the description or on the video on QVC - she has the convertible "extra" strap which I love so she can be shoulder or Crossbody!


 

I've always admired this bag. I love the full length zippered "super secret" pocket! Congrats!


----------



## Gilmoregirl

elbgrl said:


> Ok so excited I can hardly write!  My baby pink florentine as is arrived in perfect condition and she is beautiful!  She was packed in the box in a plastic sack with no wrappings and no dust bag or registration card, but I don't really care about that as I never register my bags or use those navy dust bags anyway.  Here she is in natural light inside:
> 
> View attachment 2618845
> 
> 
> Outdoors:
> View attachment 2618848
> 
> 
> And one more in fluorescent light  (please excuse the bathroom, it's the best light in the house)
> 
> View attachment 2618850
> 
> 
> One more thing not mentioned in the description or on the video on QVC - she has the convertible "extra" strap which I love so she can be shoulder or Crossbody!



Congrats! She is soooo gorgeous! I loves me some pink!


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> Ok so excited I can hardly write!  My baby pink florentine as is arrived in perfect condition and she is beautiful!  She was packed in the box in a plastic sack with no wrappings and no dust bag or registration card, but I don't really care about that as I never register my bags or use those navy dust bags anyway.  Here she is in natural light inside:
> 
> View attachment 2618845
> 
> 
> Outdoors:
> View attachment 2618848
> 
> 
> And one more in fluorescent light  (please excuse the bathroom, it's the best light in the house)
> 
> View attachment 2618850
> 
> 
> One more thing not mentioned in the description or on the video on QVC - she has the convertible "extra" strap which I love so she can be shoulder or Crossbody!




Beautiful Rosie,
I am so into pink lately and this color is perfect, - great bag


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Ok so excited I can hardly write!  My baby pink florentine as is arrived in perfect condition and she is beautiful!  She was packed in the box in a plastic sack with no wrappings and no dust bag or registration card, but I don't really care about that as I never register my bags or use those navy dust bags anyway.  Here she is in natural light inside:
> 
> View attachment 2618845
> 
> 
> Outdoors:
> View attachment 2618848
> 
> 
> And one more in fluorescent light  (please excuse the bathroom, it's the best light in the house)
> 
> View attachment 2618850
> 
> 
> 
> One more thing not mentioned in the description or on the video on QVC - she has the convertible "extra" strap which I love so she can be shoulder or Crossbody!





 She's gorgeous Rosie! Congrats!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

elbgrl said:


> Ok so excited I can hardly write!  My baby pink florentine as is arrived in perfect condition and she is beautiful!  She was packed in the box in a plastic sack with no wrappings and no dust bag or registration card, but I don't really care about that as I never register my bags or use those navy dust bags anyway.  Here she is in natural light inside:
> 
> View attachment 2618845
> 
> 
> Outdoors:
> View attachment 2618848
> 
> 
> And one more in fluorescent light  (please excuse the bathroom, it's the best light in the house)
> 
> View attachment 2618850
> 
> 
> One more thing not mentioned in the description or on the video on QVC - she has the convertible "extra" strap which I love so she can be shoulder or Crossbody!




Oh what a beautiful shade of pink. I love that flap bag. It's so fun looking. I bet it looks really cute cross body. Congrats and thanks for breaking the bad "as is" streak.


----------



## elbgrl

SandraElle said:


> I've always admired this bag. I love the full length zippered "super secret" pocket! Congrats!





Gilmoregirl said:


> Congrats! She is soooo gorgeous! I loves me some pink!





hopi said:


> Beautiful Rosie,
> I am so into pink lately and this color is perfect, - great bag





MaryBel said:


> She's gorgeous Rosie! Congrats!





PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh what a beautiful shade of pink. I love that flap bag. It's so fun looking. I bet it looks really cute cross body. Congrats and thanks for breaking the bad "as is" streak.



Thanks everyone!  This really is a very cool bag.  It is not near as heavy as I thought it would be.  And I love that I can wear it crossbody or on the shoulder.  Tons of pockets all over!  It's very functional.  And, needless to say, I'm a sucker for pink.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

elbgrl said:


> Thanks everyone!  This really is a very cool bag.  It is not near as heavy as I thought it would be.  And I love that I can wear it crossbody or on the shoulder.  Tons of pockets all over!  It's very functional.  And, needless to say, I'm a sucker for pink.




I'm sure you already know but... Be careful with color transfer as I know that pink will make a pair of blue jeans pop, pop, pop.


----------



## elbgrl

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm sure you already know but... Be careful with color transfer as I know that pink will make a pair of blue jeans pop, pop, pop.



Thanks!  I had forgotten it.


----------



## darcy-0702

Love pink!!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

As is aqua logo lock


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Yay! She come with everything and in good shape?


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> As is aqua logo lock




She looks pretty perfect!  What do you think?  She looks like you've got her loaded up judging by the hand sanitizer hanging on the strap.   beautiful color!


----------



## gatorgirl07

In the box


----------



## gatorgirl07

indoors without lights


----------



## gatorgirl07

By the window, in the sun


----------



## MrsKC

Right now there is a Bone Stanwich "as is" if anyone wants to take a chance...........kc


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gatorgirl07 said:


> By the window, in the sun


O my. Lovely


----------



## gatorgirl07

Gilmoregirl said:


> Yay! She come with everything and in good shape?



She came with everything intact and in perfect shape.  she looked like she hadn't even been opened


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> She looks pretty perfect!  What do you think?  She looks like you've got her loaded up judging by the hand sanitizer hanging on the strap.   beautiful color!



She is perfect.  I loaded her up before the delivery man got back into his truck  and I don't go anywhere with hand sanitizer......lol


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> She is perfect.  I loaded her up before the delivery man got back into his truck  and I don't go anywhere with hand sanitizer......lol


----------



## Twoboyz

Well....here she is, my Aqua Logo Lock hobo. I can say I got really lucky. This bag looks absolutely new and everything is included. The coin purse has never been unwrapped. So why am I not excited?  I just don't know about the color in me. It's giving off a little more green. I know others have mentioned this. Here are some photos. Jury is still out I'm afraid..... I do loooovvveeee the cute little kiss lock coin purse though.


----------



## Di 623

AAAAH!! BAG TWINS!!  Well you look happy in your mod shot, lol. If it helps I think it looks fantastic on you, and to find it as is, I am super jealous  Congrats!!!


----------



## DooneyDucky

I think it looks great on you with your tan and blonde hair. I hope you decide to keep it.


----------



## vanhornink

Twoboyz said:


> Well....here she is, my Aqua Logo Lock hobo. I can say I got really lucky. This bag looks absolutely new and everything is included. The coin purse has never been unwrapped. So why am I not excited?  I just don't know about the color in me. It's giving off a little more green. I know others have mentioned this. Here are some photos. Jury is still out I'm afraid..... I do loooovvveeee the cute little kiss lock coin purse though.
> View attachment 2695478
> View attachment 2695480
> View attachment 2695481




LOVE....enjoy


----------



## Twoboyz

Di 623 said:


> AAAAH!! BAG TWINS!!  Well you look happy in your mod shot, lol. If it helps I think it looks fantastic on you, and to find it as is, I am super jealous  Congrats!!!



Hello Bag Twin!  Thank you Di.  I know, it's such a shame to give it up since I got so lucky.  I just have that crimson flo hanging over my head and it's a better deal.  I think I'll have to think about this for awhile. 




DooneyDucky said:


> I think it looks great on you with your tan and blonde hair. I hope you decide to keep it.



Thanks Ducky!  I'm so torn, but you girls are not making it easy on me.  It's wrapped and sitting in the box, but I think it has to come out again.....



vanhornink said:


> LOVE....enjoy



Thanks V!


----------



## elbgrl

It's a beautiful bag, but I sent mine back for the same reason - the color seemed too green for me.  I was expecting a turquoise or aqua bag, and just wasn't feeling the color.


----------



## Nebo

It looks really good on you! You are a blond, you carry a lot of lighter colors and I think you can pull it off perfectly! 
Its really beautiful, hon.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Well....here she is, my Aqua Logo Lock hobo. I can say I got really lucky. This bag looks absolutely new and everything is included. The coin purse has never been unwrapped. So why am I not excited?  I just don't know about the color in me. It's giving off a little more green. I know others have mentioned this. Here are some photos. Jury is still out I'm afraid..... I do loooovvveeee the cute little kiss lock coin purse though.
> View attachment 2695478
> View attachment 2695480
> View attachment 2695481




Looks gorgeous on you! Perfect on you!
I vote for keep!


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> It's a beautiful bag, but I sent mine back for the same reason - the color seemed too green for me.  I was expecting a turquoise or aqua bag, and just wasn't feeling the color.



Yeah, I'm just not sure.  It's also much brighter than most of my bags.  I'll have to think about it some more.  I just hate giving up that cute little coin purse.  



Nebo said:


> It looks really good on you! You are a blond, you carry a lot of lighter colors and I think you can pull it off perfectly!
> Its really beautiful, hon.



Thanks Nebo.  I actually prefer darker color bags, but I've been trying to lighten up. :giggles:  I just love that aqua color, but its such a big bag that I worry if it's too much color.  I'm sure I'll have lots to go with it.  Just so many bags and not enough days to carry them! That's what bugs me sometimes. 



MaryBel said:


> Looks gorgeous on you! Perfect on you!
> I vote for keep!



Thanks MaryBel   I tried on a few different tops and I feel like I like it best with white, but I have several that would go nicely with it.  I think I'll have to play around a little more.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

TB... Live a little honey!  (I know, coming from the queen of PINK!) You look absolutely gorgeous with that bag! All of your bags are gorgeous but this pic (and maybe it's getting to see you smile) you just look so happy and relaxed, yet classy. IMO it's a perfect match for you, but it comes down to how it makes you feel. Good luck choosing but I vote for keep


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Well....here she is, my Aqua Logo Lock hobo. I can say I got really lucky. This bag looks absolutely new and everything is included. The coin purse has never been unwrapped. So why am I not excited?  I just don't know about the color in me. It's giving off a little more green. I know others have mentioned this. Here are some photos. Jury is still out I'm afraid..... I do loooovvveeee the cute little kiss lock coin purse though.
> View attachment 2695478
> View attachment 2695480
> View attachment 2695481




Ok TB!!! She's a keeper!!! I think it looks great on you. It compliments your hair a lot. I love it!! The deciding factor for me would be that it looks new and came with everything. I read lots of the Q reviews on "as is" and on other bags that it didn't come with the coin purse. You sound pretty happy about her. . I'm so happy for you because you've been going back and forth about this one and finally took the plunge. Even though this one is a bit more, you have several Flos and this one is such a different change of pace for you. Just my $.02. . But think about more and your gut won't lead you wrong.


----------



## Twoboyz

GG and Pcan, you two are so good to me yet such enablers  lol. I'm on an emotional roller coaster with this bag and you're turning up the speed.  I'm going to definitely wait a bit before I make a decision, but I won't unwrap anything. If I send it back, another lucky lady will get a perfectly new as is bag.  

I have to say, the thing that bugs me is that QVC ships these flat and unstuffed. They come out looking all wrinkled with creases that don't come out. Then if the bag isn't full it hangs kind of wonky and the creases show. I think this bothers me a bit. Otherwise, it's really pretty and the lock hardware is stunning.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Well....here she is, my Aqua Logo Lock hobo. I can say I got really lucky. This bag looks absolutely new and everything is included. The coin purse has never been unwrapped. So why am I not excited?  I just don't know about the color in me. It's giving off a little more green. I know others have mentioned this. Here are some photos. Jury is still out I'm afraid..... I do loooovvveeee the cute little kiss lock coin purse though.
> View attachment 2695478
> View attachment 2695480
> View attachment 2695481


 
WHY OR WHY did you post this - it is so PRUDDDDDDY


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> WHY OR WHY did you post this - it is so PRUDDDDDDY




Thanks CFC!  I just need to get a little more comfortable with color


----------



## seton

Twoboyz said:


> GG and Pcan, you two are so good to me yet such enablers  lol. I'm on an emotional roller coaster with this bag and you're turning up the speed.  I'm going to definitely wait a bit before I make a decision, but I won't unwrap anything. If I send it back, another lucky lady will get a perfectly new as is bag.
> 
> I have to say, the thing that bugs me is that QVC ships these flat and unstuffed. They come out looking all wrinkled with creases that don't come out. Then if the bag isn't full it hangs kind of wonky and the creases show. I think this bothers me a bit. Otherwise, it's really pretty and the lock hardware is stunning.



glad u said that bc the wrinkles were the first thing I noticed. I  do agree that the color looks great with ur hair and tan tho.


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> glad u said that bc the wrinkles were the first thing I noticed. I  do agree that the color looks great with ur hair and tan tho.




Thank you Seton. I appreciate the nice comments.


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> Well....here she is, my Aqua Logo Lock hobo. I can say I got really lucky. This bag looks absolutely new and everything is included. The coin purse has never been unwrapped. So why am I not excited?  I just don't know about the color in me. It's giving off a little more green. I know others have mentioned this. Here are some photos. Jury is still out I'm afraid..... I do loooovvveeee the cute little kiss lock coin purse though.
> View attachment 2695478
> View attachment 2695480
> View attachment 2695481




You finally got the Aqua Logo! I missed this. This is a tough call. I get your "green" issues. I heard that too. But that bag is stunning. (My Aqua Pebble is in that same color tone, from what I heard. And I got past the green issues. And I'm not a green girl. But I think the Logo Lock has a stronger green. Though I've never compared the two myself.)
I will say you look adorable and beautiful and the bag adds to that. So you can't lose by keeping it. But the love part falls on your lap. (I know you so wanted that cute little Kiss wallet.) 
Keep me posted what you decide. I get it being a tough choice. But you got a great "as is" so that totally tilts the scale to the keeper pile, I think. Good pondering.


----------



## G.Allyn

Twoboyz said:


> That doesn't look bad to me. Pebbling is a personal preference though. I'm pretty picky about florentine myself, but I think if the majority of the bag was smooth I'd be fine with it. The problem is I don't think the small Stanwich is available anywhere but Dooney.com or QVC. I've never seen it at the outlets or a retail store.


 
I am very late to the game, but I purchased my small stanwich satchel at Macy's F&F sale Christmas 2013.

As for all the brave "take a chance" group, for QVC's As Is Dooney bags, your bravery beats mine.  I tried it once, and ended up with a bag with ink marks on the leather.  After reading many QVC feedback comments concerning getting used/dirty handbags, I gave up trying for a deal this way from QVC.

I have a position on this which may not be very popular.  While QVC accepts handbags for return which have been used, I guess I carry too much old Catholic school guilt to ever use a product and return it for a full refund.  When I hear how many people who buy and go through the frustration, time and money sending back an obviously used bag, I feel for all of them.  Somehow, when making a choice, despite following the QVC policy, which then has an impact on other customers, does not seem quite fair.  

Crawling off my high horse.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> You finally got the Aqua Logo! I missed this. This is a tough call. I get your "green" issues. I heard that too. But that bag is stunning. (My Aqua Pebble is in that same color tone, from what I heard. And I got past the green issues. And I'm not a green girl. But I think the Logo Lock has a stronger green. Though I've never compared the two myself.)
> I will say you look adorable and beautiful and the bag adds to that. So you can't lose by keeping it. But the love part falls on your lap. (I know you so wanted that cute little Kiss wallet.)
> Keep me posted what you decide. I get it being a tough choice. But you got a great "as is" so that totally tilts the scale to the keeper pile, I think. Good pondering.



Thanks so much for your nice comments   I love the color.  It's beautiful when I look at it sitting on the table.  However, when I put it on everything changes.  I'm just not feeling like it's me.   It's bugging me because I so wanted to love it.  Right now it's sitting in it's wrapping in the box with the return slip filled out.  I haven't taped up the box yet though. I'm just going to think about it for the weekend maybe. The other thing is my other logo lock is just not a bag I use often so I feel like I can't justify the cost for another one that I might not use often.  I really do appreciate everyone's input and I just wish I could love it myself.  Loved you and your bag stardom on your other post. Really cool. 



G.Allyn said:


> I am very late to the game, but I purchased my small stanwich satchel at Macy's F&F sale Christmas 2013.
> 
> As for all the brave "take a chance" group, for QVC's As Is Dooney bags, your bravery beats mine.  I tried it once, and ended up with a bag with ink marks on the leather.  After reading many QVC feedback comments concerning getting used/dirty handbags, I gave up trying for a deal this way from QVC.
> 
> I have a position on this which may not be very popular.  While QVC accepts handbags for return which have been used, I guess I carry too much old Catholic school guilt to ever use a product and return it for a full refund.  When I hear how many people who buy and go through the frustration, time and money sending back an obviously used bag, I feel for all of them.  Somehow, when making a choice, despite following the QVC policy, which then has an impact on other customers, does not seem quite fair.
> 
> Crawling off my high horse.



Hi G.Allyn,  Is there room on that horse for me? I completely agree with you on your view point.  I almost always know right away if something doesn't work for me and it's packaged up and mailed back the very next day.  If I'm on the fence, I will not unwrap or use the item, especially any accessories. I think the same as you.  If QVC is going to resell it I want the next person to have a new item.  That's why my aqua is back in it's wrapping (coin purse still factory wrapped) and sitting in it's box awaiting my final decision.  If I load it up and use it, it's going to be mine.  I guess I'm one of those that prefers to make a clean break as quickly as possible for fear of forming an attachment.   I am so bothered by the fact that people get away with stealing the coin purse on these bags since so many of them come without it when purchased as is.  Hopefully this aqua bag will make another lucky lady very happy when she gets it.  resents


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz, you made some really good points  that could tip the balance- you dont use your other logo lock as much, you love this color as a "see", not as a "wear" color. It just seems like you are trying to like it and make it work, and it just isnt working. It is a gorgeous bag and looks good on you, but you have to take everything going on behind the picture that makes us keep the bag or send it back- which is how it works for us in our everyday life, outfits etc. I love, love, love to see some bags, but I know for sure if I got them, I wouldnt wear them and Im not a collector to justify those type of purchases.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Twoboyz, you made some really good points  that could tip the balance- you dont use your other logo lock as much, you love this color as a "see", not as a "wear" color. It just seems like you are trying to like it and make it work, and it just isnt working. It is a gorgeous bag and looks good on you, but you have to take everything going on behind the picture that makes us keep the bag or send it back- which is how it works for us in our everyday life, outfits etc. I love, love, love to see some bags, but I know for sure if I got them, I wouldnt wear them and Im not a collector to justify those type of purchases.




And neither am I. I wish I could have every bag, but it's just not possible. My wish list is so long, but I'm working on being choosier. Now I want your white and black Chelsea.


----------



## Nebo

Check if they have it online on dillards site. Even at 149, its still awesome. Im falling in love with it...


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Check if they have it online on dillards site. Even at 149, its still awesome. Im falling in love with it...




I already did. No luck. They don't have it online. I need a trip to the outlet. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## BagJunkey1000

A


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I already did. No luck. They don't have it online. I need a trip to the outlet. Maybe tomorrow.




Nooo, don't go to the outlet. I'm here now and I'm going crazy with all these decisions.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Nooo, don't go to the outlet. I'm here now and I'm going crazy with all these decisions.




Hahaha!  I didn't go. I ended up going to the outlet mall that's a couple miles from my house, but there is only Coach and MK. I wasn't too excited about anything in both stores, except for one MK bag. However I wasn't ready to pay $200 for it, and that was the 40% off price! It was a thick durable fabric bag (kinda like burlap) with cute belting details.  But how can I pay that much for a bag when there is a gorgeous crimson florentine Dooney in my future for less! Common sense won and I was proud of my restraint. .


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Hahaha!  I didn't go. I ended up going to the outlet mall that's a couple miles from my house, but there is only Coach and MK. I wasn't too excited about anything in both stores, except for one MK bag. However I wasn't ready to pay $200 for it, and that was the 40% off price! It was a thick durable fabric bag (kinda like burlap) with cute belting details.  But how can I pay that much for a bag when there is a gorgeous crimson florentine Dooney in my future for less! Common sense won and I was proud of my restraint. .




Lol... I'm proud of you! I'm biased so, a gorgeous Crimson Flo bag sounds much better.


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> Hahaha!  I didn't go. I ended up going to the outlet mall that's a couple miles from my house, but there is only Coach and MK. I wasn't too excited about anything in both stores, except for one MK bag. However I wasn't ready to pay $200 for it, and that was the 40% off price! It was a thick durable fabric bag (kinda like burlap) with cute belting details.  But how can I pay that much for a bag when there is a gorgeous crimson florentine Dooney in my future for less! Common sense won and I was proud of my restraint. .



Im partial to beautiful rich leather over burlap)  I do hope you find your crimson flo. Did you decide on a large flo, or?  Im expecting my crimson this week.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Took a chance on a red chevron as is tote.  After the morning i had, my parked car got backed into and they took off, I didn't know what to expect.  I would like to reveal my perfect condition tote.  Everything is even still wrapped.......


----------



## gatorgirl07

The inside......even the wristlet is still wrapped


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Oh GG... so sorry to hear about the car  thats just wrong! but so happy you got a great bag for a great price.


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Took a chance on a red chevron as is tote.  After the morning i had, my parked car got backed into and they took off, I didn't know what to expect.  I would like to reveal my perfect condition tote.  Everything is even still wrapped.......




GG, I'm so sorry about your car! It's terrible that someone would do that. 
I'm so happy you got a good one! It's always nice when the accessories are still wrapped and untouched. The red is so cute! What do you think? Do you like it?


----------



## DooneyDucky

Nice bag and wristlet! Sorry to hear about your car. I believe in karma so they'll be sorry one day.


----------



## Nebo

GG, sorry about the car! Your chevron tote looks lovely!


----------



## G.Allyn

Boy do I feel for you.  This has happened to me a couple of times.  I am so sorry your day started out pretty dreadfully.

I am happy to see you ended up with a fab chevron bag, "as is", which came perfectly to you.  Enjoy your new bag!  You needed something good in your day.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Gilmoregirl said:


> Oh GG... so sorry to hear about the car  thats just wrong! but so happy you got a great bag for a great price.





Twoboyz said:


> GG, I'm so sorry about your car! It's terrible that someone would do that.
> I'm so happy you got a good one! It's always nice when the accessories are still wrapped and untouched. The red is so cute! What do you think? Do you like it?





DooneyDucky said:


> Nice bag and wristlet! Sorry to hear about your car. I believe in karma so they'll be sorry one day.





Nebo said:


> GG, sorry about the car! Your chevron tote looks lovely!





G.Allyn said:


> Boy do I feel for you.  This has happened to me a couple of times.  I am so sorry your day started out pretty dreadfully.
> 
> I am happy to see you ended up with a fab chevron bag, "as is", which came perfectly to you.  Enjoy your new bag!  You needed something good in your day.



Thank you all for your positive thoughts on my car.  I was a little P'O'ed this morning :censor:  , but I am a little better now.  I think I am going to love this bag, but I will have to see if I love it as much as the Toby I bought yesterday.  I got the red, and I am thinking.......she will be a keeper.  I may end up with both :devil: ...... #isthatwrong?


----------



## cheidel

Twoboyz said:


> I'll start things off with my as is purchase of the small florentine satchel in violet.
> 
> Can you hear me yelling to the UPS man in the background to come back? If I could put it back on the truck I would!
> 
> I open the box and what do I see at first glance? A flat pebbly bag in a plastic bag. Oh no....pebbles! Can I not get one smooth florentine bag...ever? No stuffing and no wrap anywhere. So I open the bag and at first glance she looks pretty clean. Very pebbly, but I actually like the look on this bag. She's very soft and smells like berries. Could that be the violet dye or someone's perfume. I inspect the inside and she's pretty clean except for a few sparkles and bits of something. There is no registration card and no dust bag. Then to my horror I see it.... the dreaded blue color transfer!!! Upon further inspection I see some of the gold has rubbed off of the hardware clasp. The strap has a fold/sharp bend so this person probably doubled the strap. I even see a little scuff by some of the piping. Needless to say, this bag has been test driven pretty fast and furiously and this person clearly didn't want to keep a dirty bag. Otherwise she's pretty, evenly pebbled, and very soft and supple.
> 
> View attachment 2614711
> 
> 
> Color transfer by buckle and by piping
> View attachment 2614714
> 
> View attachment 2614715
> 
> Hardware scuffing
> View attachment 2614716
> 
> Nice even pebbling
> View attachment 2614717
> 
> 
> I hope the rest of you fare better than I did today.  There is always a bright side though. I get to save on this easy payment for 4 months.


 
It's a beautiful bag, and I love the color.  You might try an alcohol-free baby wipe to try removing the color transfer, or a reputable leather cleaner like Apple Guard leather cleaner and conditioner.  I would try it on a tiny spot on the bottom of the bag first.  I have used Apple Guard products on my Dooney and other leather bags without any problem.


----------



## cheidel

Twoboyz said:


> Well....here she is, my Aqua Logo Lock hobo. I can say I got really lucky. This bag looks absolutely new and everything is included. The coin purse has never been unwrapped. So why am I not excited?  I just don't know about the color in me. It's giving off a little more green. I know others have mentioned this. Here are some photos. Jury is still out I'm afraid..... I do loooovvveeee the cute little kiss lock coin purse though.
> View attachment 2695478
> View attachment 2695480
> View attachment 2695481


 
Beautiful bag, and looks great on you.....we are bag twins, I have the Logo Lock hobo in navy.  I found that storing this bag stuffed and carrying it often, helped with removing the creases over time.  I love the card holder/coin purse too!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

cheidel said:


> It's a beautiful bag, and I love the color.  You might try an alcohol-free baby wipe to try removing the color transfer, or a reputable leather cleaner like Apple Guard leather cleaner and conditioner.  I would try it on a tiny spot on the bottom of the bag first.  I have used Apple Guard products on my Dooney and other leather bags without any problem.




Thanks Cheidel  I ended up sending this bag back. She looked like she had been used for a long time, clearly very broken in. It wasn't worth the $200+ to me. I'm happy though, because my perfect Violet Kingston came today and I love her very much. I don't know why I have been afraid of the Kingston for so long. It seems like the perfect bag for me. And the best part, brand new at 65% off!


----------



## cheidel

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Cheidel  I ended up sending this bag back. She looked like she had been used for a long time, clearly very broken in. It wasn't worth the $200+ to me. I'm happy though, because my perfect Violet Kingston came today and I love her very much. I don't know why I have been afraid of the Kingston for so long. It seems like the perfect bag for me. And the best part, brand new at 65% off!


 
Wow, what a great deal!!!!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

cheidel said:


> Beautiful bag, and looks great on you.....we are bag twins, I have the Logo Lock hobo in navy.  I found that storing this bag stuffed and carrying it often, helped with removing the creases over time.  I love the card holder/coin purse too!!!




Thank you again Cheidel. I also ended up sending this one back. I just wasn't feeling like I had enough to go with the color. I went back and forth, but I never fully unpacked her. Hopefully this as is beautiful aqua bag is making someone else very happy.


----------



## Twoboyz

cheidel said:


> Wow, what a great deal!!!!!!




Thanks! I just couldn't pass it up since I have been wanting a violet bag ever sing they first debuted on QVC. I was just waiting for a good deal.


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Thank you all for your positive thoughts on my car.  I was a little P'O'ed this morning :censor:  , but I am a little better now.  I think I am going to love this bag, but I will have to see if I love it as much as the Toby I bought yesterday.  I got the red, and I am thinking.......she will be a keeper.  I may end up with both :devil: ...... #isthatwrong?




#heckno!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> #heckno!



Awesome!  Thanks TB


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> Took a chance on a red chevron as is tote.  After the morning i had, my parked car got backed into and they took off, I didn't know what to expect.  I would like to reveal my perfect condition tote.  Everything is even still wrapped.......



Glad you got a winner, GG.   Sorry about your car.


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> Glad you got a winner, GG.   Sorry about your car.



Thanks Sarah....


----------



## RuedeNesle

gatorgirl07 said:


> Took a chance on a red chevron as is tote.  After the morning i had, my parked car got backed into and they took off, I didn't know what to expect.  I would like to reveal my perfect condition tote.  Everything is even still wrapped.......



Mornin' GG!

I'm sorry about your car. I hope you're able to get it repaired quickly and with minimal inconvenience and cost.

I LOVE your RED chevron tote! And everything looks to be in great condition! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> Took a chance on a red chevron as is tote.  After the morning i had, my parked car got backed into and they took off, I didn't know what to expect.  I would like to reveal my perfect condition tote.  Everything is even still wrapped.......





Sorry to heat about your car GG! These kinds of things hit a nerve on me since I'm still dealing with the issues of when my car was rear ended. I hope you get this resolved fast and without too much stress and money spent.


Now, the chevron tote is Gorgeous! Congrats! Love the red!


----------



## gatorgirl07

So, I got my "as is" cream o ring sac today.......

The front is OK........the back however, has transfer on the bottom and a stain on the top.  It is already packed back up.  Am I too critical?  It IS on the BACK, and I never see the cream, but I can't help thinking about it


----------



## gatorgirl07

In the box.......


----------



## gatorgirl07

The front........


----------



## Gilmoregirl

gatorgirl07 said:


> So, I got my "as is" cream o ring sac today.......
> 
> The front is OK........the back however, has transfer on the bottom and a stain on the top.  It is already packed back up.  Am I too critical?  It IS on the BACK, and I never see the cream, but I can't help thinking about it



Oh that color is gorgeous!  BUT... no, I don't think you are too picky. Even though you paid a lesser price, you still shouldn't have to settle for a damaged bag. Heartbreaking I know because she is gorgeous.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Gilmoregirl said:


> Oh that color is gorgeous!  BUT... no, I don't think you are too picky. Even though you paid a lesser price, you still shouldn't have to settle for a damaged bag. Heartbreaking I know because she is gorgeous.



It's doubly heartbreaking because I have been wanting this color and this bag for sooooo long, and I had to send it back


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> It's doubly heartbreaking because I have been wanting this color and this bag for sooooo long, and I had to send it back





GF, it still available AS IS. Call them and ask for a replacement right away. Hopefully the new one will be in better condition.


----------



## gatorgirl07

MaryBel said:


> GF, it still available AS IS. Call them and ask for a replacement right away. Hopefully the new one will be in better condition.



Oh thank you!  I am heading there now


----------



## LittleLucy

gatorgirl07 said:


> So, I got my "as is" cream o ring sac today.......
> 
> The front is OK........the back however, has transfer on the bottom and a stain on the top.  It is already packed back up.  Am I too critical?  It IS on the BACK, and I never see the cream, but I can't help thinking about it



I don't think you are being picky at all!  I would have it packed up ready to go too!


----------



## LittleLucy

I ordered a "As is"  natural Bristol.  I am hoping it will be in good condition, but it's a gamble!  Since I live where I cannot find flo satchels or bristols in person I have to order it.  I figure I can see it in person at least and then decide.


----------



## Nebo

LittleLucy said:


> I ordered a "As is"  natural Bristol.  I am hoping it will be in good condition, but it's a gamble!  Since I live where I cannot find flo satchels or bristols in person I have to order it.  I figure I can see it in person at least and then decide.


Hope it comes all nice and like new.

For future purchase, you can call an outlet ( DE), they will tell you which outlet has the bag you are looking for. Natural and core colors like t moro, chestnut, red and black is what most all of them have in the store. So, then you can ask them to describe the bag you want to get in florentine leather- whether its smooth, pebbly, mixed, etc.  After you decide, you get it shipped to you. Core colors are 30% off in the outlets.


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> Oh thank you!  I am heading there now



Didja get another one, GG?   Sorry this one is a dud.


----------



## LittleLucy

Nebo said:


> Hope it comes all nice and like new.
> 
> For future purchase, you can call an outlet ( DE), they will tell you which outlet has the bag you are looking for. Natural and core colors like t moro, chestnut, red and black is what most all of them have in the store. So, then you can ask them to describe the bag you want to get in florentine leather- whether its smooth, pebbly, mixed, etc.  After you decide, you get it shipped to you. Core colors are 30% off in the outlets.



Thank you!  I didn't want to order through the outlets never seeing the bag, but I will if I like the Bristol but the "as is" for whatever reason doesn't work out.  I wish I could see a flo satchel in person also, it's down to these  two bags, I am making progress with my decisionshaha!


----------



## Nebo

LittleLucy said:


> Thank you!  I didn't want to order through the outlets never seeing the bag, but I will if I like the Bristol but the "as is" for whatever reason doesn't work out.  I wish I could see a flo satchel in person also, it's down to these  two bags, I am making progress with my decisionshaha!




The trick is to get the outlet that has it in store, that way they can describe it to you. Thats how I bought my crimson flo with pockets- I asked the SA to describe two that they had and to send me the smoother one. In this style I wanted the one thats smoother. 

If you are getting anything in natural, to me smoother is prettier in that color, so I would definitely have them describe it over the phone. I was on the fence about Bristol, but at the end decided that if I dont absolutely love it in pictures/videos/IRL, chances are I will not be in love when I get it and wear it. So bristol went off my list 

Its still very pretty, just Im more partial  to other styles.


----------



## LittleLucy

Nebo said:


> The trick is to get the outlet that has it in store, that way they can describe it to you. Thats how I bought my crimson flo with pockets- I asked the SA to describe two that they had and to send me the smoother one. In this style I wanted the one thats smoother.
> 
> If you are getting anything in natural, to me smoother is prettier in that color, so I would definitely have them describe it over the phone. I was on the fence about Bristol, but at the end decided that if I dont absolutely love it in pictures/videos/IRL, chances are I will not be in love when I get it and wear it. So bristol went off my list
> 
> Its still very pretty, just Im more partial  to other styles.



Thanks Nebo!  I agree I think the natural will look better smoother.  It looks like my Bristol will be delivered tomorrow, so we shall finally see!  Just thinking the Bristol might look to "formal" for me (if that makes sense).  The fold over on the satchel is more relaxed, cause I am very causal dresser, work at home kind of gal.


----------



## Nebo

LittleLucy said:


> Thanks Nebo!  I agree I think the natural will look better smoother.  It looks like my Bristol will be delivered tomorrow, so we shall finally see!  Just thinking the Bristol might look to "formal" for me (if that makes sense).  The fold over on the satchel is more relaxed, cause I am very causal dresser, work at home kind of gal.



I understand. Im a  former busy carrier woman turned housewife, so I had to change my style a whole lot. That included bags too. I'll still catch myself looking at some really great work bags that can hold laptop, folders, etc  

Bristol.. we had an on and off love relationship. I've seen it first on pictures, didnt feel it, seen it in person, changed my mind, then again in pictures and videos- end result-confused,lol.

It is still a casual bag for me. Specially in natural, you can pull it off with any style of clothing/shoes. I'm really partial to satchels, specially small ones. To me, they can go from casual to dressy, just take the strap off and you are good to go.

I hope you like it and if you keep it you can always go for the ivy or ocean blue small flo satchel ( 65% off at the outlets), which are gorgeous, neutral colors.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

I totally agree with Nebo... In my opinion these flo bogs work with all wardrobes... well, maybe not the Clayton lol. But even the Clayton could be casual with a crisp blouse, capri pants and sandals so yeah... I go back to agreeing with Nebo  florentine can be casual and classy in my opinion. Don't be afraid. I am strictly casual and I have no trouble matching my bags to my looks


----------



## LittleLucy

Thanks,  I will know as soon as I open the box whether it is keeper or not.  Probably will not stop me from ordering a small flo satchel though!


----------



## Twoboyz

LittleLucy said:


> Thanks,  I will know as soon as I open the box whether it is keeper or not.  Probably will not stop me from ordering a small flo satchel though!




I'm excited to see your Bristol. I hope you get a good one. I agree with Nebo, if you like Bristol and decide to keep her, then you can always order a satchel in one of the 65% off colors. Good luck!


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> So, I got my "as is" cream o ring sac today.......
> 
> The front is OK........the back however, has transfer on the bottom and a stain on the top.  It is already packed back up.  Am I too critical?  It IS on the BACK, and I never see the cream, but I can't help thinking about it




That ps such a beautiful bag. Love that color! I don't think you're too picky at all. I wouldn't keep,it either. It's still a lot of money to pay for a dirty bag. I hope you can get a replacement soon.


----------



## LittleLucy

So my "As is" Bristol in natural came yesterday and..I am kind of in love with it 

I have not seen a Dooney Florentine in person for several years.  I have inspected the bag over and over.  There are two tiny marks on the bottom of the bag, hardly noticeable and in my opinion the best place to be on a "as is" bag.  The leather on the front is smooth and on the sides, the back is more pebbled.  It doesn't bother me at all, kind of like it!  I love the color, the straps, and the smell!  My husband really likes the bag too!  The more I look at the bag the more I love it 

BUT:
I am still thinking about the regular small satchel though.  I wish I could have them side by side and choose!  I showed a picture to my husband of both bags side by side.  He studied the pic and was quiet and then smiled.  I asked him what are you smiling at?  He said they look like the same bag!    He said take the stuff off the bag and keep it, it looks good on you! 

Anyways I love the bag, but I am contemplating ordering one from the Q just so I can compare bags and decide!  I like that I can return easily with the Q.   I can't get two bags, I already bought two MK bags earlier this summer and need to watch the budget.


Anyways just wanted to share, and thank you to all you wonderful and helpful gals who answered all my questions.  I appreciate it greatly!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

LittleLucy said:


> So my "As is" Bristol in natural came yesterday and..I am kind of in love with it
> 
> 
> 
> I have not seen a Dooney Florentine in person for several years.  I have inspected the bag over and over.  There are two tiny marks on the bottom of the bag, hardly noticeable and in my opinion the best place to be on a "as is" bag.  The leather on the front is smooth and on the sides, the back is more pebbled.  It doesn't bother me at all, kind of like it!  I love the color, the straps, and the smell!  My husband really likes the bag too!  The more I look at the bag the more I love it
> 
> 
> 
> BUT:
> 
> I am still thinking about the regular small satchel though.  I wish I could have them side by side and choose!  I showed a picture to my husband of both bags side by side.  He studied the pic and was quiet and then smiled.  I asked him what are you smiling at?  He said they look like the same bag!    He said take the stuff off the bag and keep it, it looks good on you!
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways I love the bag, but I am contemplating ordering one from the Q just so I can compare bags and decide!  I like that I can return easily with the Q.   I can't get two bags, I already bought two MK bags earlier this summer and need to watch the budget.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways just wanted to share, and thank you to all you wonderful and helpful gals who answered all my questions.  I appreciate it greatly!!!




I'm so glad you love it and got a nice one. It says a lot when your husband likes it too, I'd say. If you don't mind the shipping fees, it might be helpful to see both and try them both on. The only thing you risk is falling in love with them both and then not being able to decide. Good luck!


----------



## gatorgirl07

I finally broke down and ordered the bone Kingston "as is".  She should be here wed or Thurs.  I will post pics when she gets here.  I hope she is perfect


----------



## Nebo

gatorgirl07 said:


> I finally broke down and ordered the bone Kingston "as is".  She should be here wed or Thurs.  I will post pics when she gets here.  I hope she is perfect



I am very interested to hear and see how will it look and wear if its a keeper.

I would like to own a flo in bone.. maybe the double pocket one or the small one.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Nebo said:


> I am very interested to hear and see how will it look and wear if its a keeper.
> 
> I would like to own a flo in bone.. maybe the double pocket one or the small one.



I am a little afraid TBH, but I have already threatened DS, so I should be good.  I will spray it with the protectant that I used on my ocean and will be all good.  I hope.....


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> I finally broke down and ordered the bone Kingston "as is".  She should be here wed or Thurs.  I will post pics when she gets here.  I hope she is perfect




GG I think bone is a 65% off color at the outlet. You can order from an outlet and get a new one. They had several styles in bone at my outlet yesterday. It's pretty and I was tempted, but I'm afraid if dirt.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> GG I think bone is a 65% off color at the outlet. You can order from an outlet and get a new one. They had several styles in bone at my outlet yesterday. It's pretty and I was tempted, but I'm afraid if dirt.



Do you know if they had the Kingston?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> GG I think bone is a 65% off color at the outlet. You can order from an outlet and get a new one. They had several styles in bone at my outlet yesterday. It's pretty and I was tempted, but I'm afraid if dirt.




The bones are 50%... Well at least at the outlets I've gone to.


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Do you know if they had the Kingston?




I don't believe I saw a Kingston in bone, but they might have it in the back. They don't always have everything out. I know it can be ordered from the warehouse because they ordered my violet Kingston for me. Sorry about the error, I thought it was 65% off, but I see Pcan corrected me. It's still better than QVC as is and you'll get a brand new bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> The bones are 50%... Well at least at the outlets I've gone to.




Thanks for the correction.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> I don't believe I saw a Kingston in bone, but they might have it in the back. They don't always have everything out. I know it can be ordered from the warehouse because they ordered my violet Kingston for me. Sorry about the error, I thought it was 65% off, but I see Pcan corrected me. It's still better than QVC as is and you'll get a brand new bag.



Very true.  My Kingston has already shipped, but I may send it back for half price.  I will call the outlet tomorrow


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Very true.  My Kingston has already shipped, but I may send it back for half price.  I will call the outlet tomorrow




Oh bummer. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> Oh bummer. Good luck tomorrow.



Thanks! &#10055;


----------



## gatorgirl07

So my bone came today, and I am in LOVE!  She is absolutely perfect.  I guess they sent her back because she was pebbled, but I like  like it.  She won't stain and scuff as easily, and it brings character.  Here she is in all her glory.......


----------



## gatorgirl07

Out of the bag


----------



## gatorgirl07

The back......


----------



## gatorgirl07

.....and a close up of the pebbling.  It's very uniform, which makes it perfect


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Another gorgeous bag! So glad you're happy with her


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Gilmoregirl said:


> Another gorgeous bag! So glad you're happy with her




Oh my... She is gorgeous!!!! She actually looks ok pebbled. I agree no worries about scratches, etc!!! 

I'm so glad u r happy. Can't wait for mod shots. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Nebo

Beautiful. Its very uniform pebbling and shallow, no wrinkles, so its just perfect!


----------



## DooneyDucky

Beautiful bag! I actually am starting to prefer the pebbling.


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> So my bone came today, and I am in LOVE!  She is absolutely perfect.  I guess they sent her back because she was pebbled, but I like  like it.  She won't stain and scuff as easily, and it brings character.  Here she is in all her glory.......




Congrats GG! She's beautiful! The Kingston is so comfortable!  I haven't moved out of violet since she came into my life last Wednesday.  for some reason mine doesn't scratch as easily as my satchels and she is smooth. Enjoy!


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> Out of the bag




OMG, she is gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Congrats GG! She's beautiful! The Kingston is so comfortable!  I haven't moved out of violet since she came into my life last Wednesday.  for some reason mine doesn't scratch as easily as my satchels and she is smooth. Enjoy!




My Salmon and Bone are smooth and they don't scratch easy either. I thought they would.


----------



## MiaBorsa

gatorgirl07 said:


> Out of the bag



She's beautiful, GG!!      Glad you got a winner!!


----------



## G.Allyn

gatorgirl07 said:


> .....and a close up of the pebbling.  It's very uniform, which makes it perfect


 
I have been wanting to make a purchase in flo/bone color, but was worried it would be too yellow.  There have been so many descriptions of "french vanilla" that I was worried about the shade.  Yours looks perfect.


----------



## cheidel

gatorgirl07 said:


> Out of the bag


She is stunning, enjoy!!!!  You got a winner!


----------



## gatorgirl07

UPDATE:  So I go to load up the kingston today, and lo and behold, I found out why she is "as is."  I unzipped the back pocket, and she is cut, not ripped, CUT from about halfway on the zipper, to almost the side of the bag.  My husband thinks she was used for drugs.......W/E!  I am extremely upset, but moving on to the next bag........

the GREY kingston.

If anyone sees a bone kingston "as is" in about a week...........step away from the mouse


----------



## Gilmoregirl

gatorgirl07 said:


> UPDATE:  So I go to load up the kingston today, and lo and behold, I found out why she is "as is."  I unzipped the back pocket, and she is cut, not ripped, CUT from about halfway on the zipper, to almost the side of the bag.  My husband thinks she was used for drugs.......W/E!  I am extremely upset, but moving on to the next bag........
> 
> the GREY kingston.
> 
> If anyone sees a bone kingston "as is" in about a week...........step away from the mouse



LOL... smuggling drugs in style! That is a scary thought tho :what: but Yay for gray!


----------



## Nebo

gatorgirl07 said:


> UPDATE:  So I go to load up the kingston today, and lo and behold, I found out why she is "as is."  I unzipped the back pocket, and she is cut, not ripped, CUT from about halfway on the zipper, to almost the side of the bag.  My husband thinks she was used for drugs.......W/E!  I am extremely upset, but moving on to the next bag........
> 
> the GREY kingston.
> 
> If anyone sees a bone kingston "as is" in about a week...........step away from the mouse



Wow! Im sorry to hear that, darling. Its unsettling that they are selling bags like that, still pricey...

Check outlets soon. Bone should go down at the end of the summer. I think now its 50% off.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Nebo said:


> Check outlets soon. Bone should go down at the end of the summer. I think now its 50% off.



We are heading up north at the end of Sept, so I will be hitting the DE and Reading outlets.  I hope to find something in bone that I simply cannot live without.  Right now, my radar is set on the grey kingston........and she shall be mine!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MiaBorsa said:


> She's beautiful, GG!!      Glad you got a winner!!





gatorgirl07 said:


> UPDATE:  So I go to load up the kingston today, and lo and behold, I found out why she is "as is."  I unzipped the back pocket, and she is cut, not ripped, CUT from about halfway on the zipper, to almost the side of the bag.  My husband thinks she was used for drugs.......W/E!  I am extremely upset, but moving on to the next bag........
> 
> the GREY kingston.
> 
> If anyone sees a bone kingston "as is" in about a week...........step away from the mouse



OK!  Nevermind!!      Sorry, GG.  Hope the gray is a winner.


----------



## Nebo

Gray is beautiful in flo, but I have others on my radar. Gray will make the list sometimes next year


----------



## PcanTannedBty

gatorgirl07 said:


> UPDATE:  So I go to load up the kingston today, and lo and behold, I found out why she is "as is."  I unzipped the back pocket, and she is cut, not ripped, CUT from about halfway on the zipper, to almost the side of the bag.  My husband thinks she was used for drugs.......W/E!  I am extremely upset, but moving on to the next bag........
> 
> the GREY kingston.
> 
> If anyone sees a bone kingston "as is" in about a week...........step away from the mouse




Oh wow GG!!!

It would be nice if the Q can give a description of the "as is" bags. Maybe just say... Large cut on pocket or deep scratches on front, etc. That way, you are aware of what you are getting. It just crazy that they just send out junk like that. But I guess some people don't mind it. We are picky ladies here so we are hard on bags, new and used. Grey Kingston, here she comes &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> UPDATE:  So I go to load up the kingston today, and lo and behold, I found out why she is "as is."  I unzipped the back pocket, and she is cut, not ripped, CUT from about halfway on the zipper, to almost the side of the bag.  My husband thinks she was used for drugs.......W/E!  I am extremely upset, but moving on to the next bag........
> 
> the GREY kingston.
> 
> If anyone sees a bone kingston "as is" in about a week...........step away from the mouse




Ugh...so sorry. At least Grey will be new and untouched so no worries about drug smuggling.  
Step away from the mouse...lol.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Thank you all for your support.  I thought maybe I was being too picky since there was nothing wring with the rest of the bag, but I know that would have bugged me to no end.  Plus, the cut would've only gotten worse.........

I can't wait to get the grey after the post showing them....... They are gorg


----------



## G.Allyn

Nebo said:


> Gray is beautiful in flo, but I have others on my radar. Gray will make the list sometimes next year


 
Glad to hear the grey flo is getting good reviews.  My Stanwich florentine in grey is supposed to come on wednesday.  

I have 3 dooney orders coming for next week.  Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday.  I admit, I am looking foreward to Mark, (my UPS guy) stopping by.  Hope I am happier than the Tessuta disasters.  The Tessuta chelsea shopper remains on my wishlist, but only at 50% off, not the FP I originally paid.


----------



## Twoboyz

I didn't get so lucky this time. Missing the coin purse and the dust bag. The registration card was included. The bag looks brand new inside and out and no creases in the leather this time. So I called QVC to tell them the coin purse was missing. She basically told me I could return it and she would waive the shipping. I asked if I had any other options. She said no. I said I had heard that normally QVC gives the option of a credit. She very reluctantly said, okay you look like you're one of our valued customers and said she would credit me $30. It wasn't easy, but I got it. She's a bit more purple than I thought, but still a nice muted purple. I like how the lining matches.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> I didn't get so lucky this time. Missing the coin purse and the dust bag. The registration card was included. The bag looks brand new inside and out and no creases in the leather this time. So I called QVC to tell them the coin purse was missing. She basically told me I could return it and she would waive the shipping. I asked if I had any other options. She said no. I said I had heard that normally QVC gives the option of a credit. She very reluctantly said, okay you look like you're one of our valued customers and said she would credit me $30. It wasn't easy, but I got it. She's a bit more purple than I thought, but still a nice muted purple. I like how the lining matches.
> 
> View attachment 2739126


Me likeeeeee


----------



## Springer

Twoboyz said:


> I didn't get so lucky this time. Missing the coin purse and the dust bag. The registration card was included. The bag looks brand new inside and out and no creases in the leather this time. So I called QVC to tell them the coin purse was missing. She basically told me I could return it and she would waive the shipping. I asked if I had any other options. She said no. I said I had heard that normally QVC gives the option of a credit. She very reluctantly said, okay you look like you're one of our valued customers and said she would credit me $30. It wasn't easy, but I got it. She's a bit more purple than I thought, but still a nice muted purple. I like how the lining matches.
> 
> View attachment 2739126



I think it's beautiful!


----------



## Twoboyz

Thanks CFC and Springer!


----------



## lovethatduck

Twoboyz said:


> I didn't get so lucky this time. Missing the coin purse and the dust bag. The registration card was included. The bag looks brand new inside and out and no creases in the leather this time. So I called QVC to tell them the coin purse was missing. She basically told me I could return it and she would waive the shipping. I asked if I had any other options. She said no. I said I had heard that normally QVC gives the option of a credit. She very reluctantly said, okay you look like you're one of our valued customers and said she would credit me $30. It wasn't easy, but I got it. She's a bit more purple than I thought, but still a nice muted purple. I like how the lining matches.
> 
> View attachment 2739126




She's really pretty--what color is she?  I missed thst post. Burgundy? I'm gonna sneak a look at the Q.&#128512;


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> I didn't get so lucky this time. Missing the coin purse and the dust bag. The registration card was included. The bag looks brand new inside and out and no creases in the leather this time. So I called QVC to tell them the coin purse was missing. She basically told me I could return it and she would waive the shipping. I asked if I had any other options. She said no. I said I had heard that normally QVC gives the option of a credit. She very reluctantly said, okay you look like you're one of our valued customers and said she would credit me $30. It wasn't easy, but I got it. She's a bit more purple than I thought, but still a nice muted purple. I like how the lining matches.
> 
> View attachment 2739126



Glad they gave you the discount TBZ!!  They gave it to me when my as is teal didn't have the coin purse.

The grape is such a pretty color for fall/winter!!  Enjoy it!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I didn't get so lucky this time. Missing the coin purse and the dust bag. The registration card was included. The bag looks brand new inside and out and no creases in the leather this time. So I called QVC to tell them the coin purse was missing. She basically told me I could return it and she would waive the shipping. I asked if I had any other options. She said no. I said I had heard that normally QVC gives the option of a credit. She very reluctantly said, okay you look like you're one of our valued customers and said she would credit me $30. It wasn't easy, but I got it. She's a bit more purple than I thought, but still a nice muted purple. I like how the lining matches.
> 
> View attachment 2739126




She's gorgeous! Congrats!
Sorry it was missing the coin purse, but at least she gave you the credit.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> I didn't get so lucky this time. Missing the coin purse and the dust bag. The registration card was included. The bag looks brand new inside and out and no creases in the leather this time. So I called QVC to tell them the coin purse was missing. She basically told me I could return it and she would waive the shipping. I asked if I had any other options. She said no. I said I had heard that normally QVC gives the option of a credit. She very reluctantly said, okay you look like you're one of our valued customers and said she would credit me $30. It wasn't easy, but I got it. She's a bit more purple than I thought, but still a nice muted purple. I like how the lining matches.
> 
> View attachment 2739126



Wow she is gorgeous! Now that I see your pics I think that might be a good color for me this winter (I just noticed apparently I have a thing for charcoal/Heather grey LOL

Good job on getting the refund! Maybe you can score the kiss lock on the bay or ILD? 

What do you mean that the lining matches??


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> I didn't get so lucky this time. Missing the coin purse and the dust bag. The registration card was included. The bag looks brand new inside and out and no creases in the leather this time. So I called QVC to tell them the coin purse was missing. She basically told me I could return it and she would waive the shipping. I asked if I had any other options. She said no. I said I had heard that normally QVC gives the option of a credit. She very reluctantly said, okay you look like you're one of our valued customers and said she would credit me $30. It wasn't easy, but I got it. She's a bit more purple than I thought, but still a nice muted purple. I like how the lining matches.
> 
> View attachment 2739126




Super crummy you didn't get the Kiss lock. I know how much you like those little matching coin purses. Credit is good. Getting the matching accessory would be golden. 
Oh, well. But on a better note - how adorable is that bag?? I'm liking that color. I expected it to be brighter and the muted tone is very pretty. Great find. You'll rock it lovely. As always.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I didn't get so lucky this time. Missing the coin purse and the dust bag. The registration card was included. The bag looks brand new inside and out and no creases in the leather this time. So I called QVC to tell them the coin purse was missing. She basically told me I could return it and she would waive the shipping. I asked if I had any other options. She said no. I said I had heard that normally QVC gives the option of a credit. She very reluctantly said, okay you look like you're one of our valued customers and said she would credit me $30. It wasn't easy, but I got it. She's a bit more purple than I thought, but still a nice muted purple. I like how the lining matches.
> 
> View attachment 2739126



Beautiful bag, TBZ!   Congrats!!   Glad you got the refund, though you shouldn't have had to pull it out of 'em.  

Wouldn't y'all like to know who all these people are who take the coin purses and return the bag??   I can't imagine.     Ugh.


----------



## Nebo

TB, the bag is beautiful! I love that color. That would be something like plum in flos? Very pretty!


----------



## CatePNW

Twoboyz said:


> I didn't get so lucky this time. Missing the coin purse and the dust bag. The registration card was included. The bag looks brand new inside and out and no creases in the leather this time. So I called QVC to tell them the coin purse was missing. She basically told me I could return it and she would waive the shipping. I asked if I had any other options. She said no. I said I had heard that normally QVC gives the option of a credit. She very reluctantly said, okay you look like you're one of our valued customers and said she would credit me $30. It wasn't easy, but I got it. She's a bit more purple than I thought, but still a nice muted purple. I like how the lining matches.
> 
> View attachment 2739126


I love purple, hope you enjoy the bag.


----------



## Di 623

TB, that bag is beautiful!!! I love the color!! Been a fan of that grape for a while 

How annoying the coin purse is missing, and you had to drag the discount out of them. It's their fault they have no quality control.


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> She's really pretty--what color is she?  I missed thst post. Burgundy? I'm gonna sneak a look at the Q.&#128512;




Thanks LTD. She's the grape. They had some more in as is last night.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> She's gorgeous! Congrats!
> Sorry it was missing the coin purse, but at least she gave you the credit.



Thanks MaryBel.  She put up a fight though!



Gilmoregirl said:


> Wow she is gorgeous! Now that I see your pics I think that might be a good color for me this winter (I just noticed apparently I have a thing for charcoal/Heather grey LOL
> 
> Good job on getting the refund! Maybe you can score the kiss lock on the bay or ILD?
> 
> What do you mean that the lining matches??



Thanks GG.  Yes! This color would be gorgeous with shades of grey....but not the 50 kind.  Red would be better with those.  Lol!  Sorry, with all of CfC's twerking talk I couldn't resist.  

Thanks, but it wasn't easy getting the refund.  She didn't want to give it to me and didn't seem happy when I said others have gotten an optional credit.  I don't mind not having it, but it's the principle.  I have three of them already so I don't think I really need one more.  However for the value of it, I could almost get a new Logo Lock bag.  So I believe it should come with the as is bag. 

The lining is a soft pinkish purple gingham which looks perfect against the grape color.  It doesn't exactly match, but it looks really nice together.  




Bobetta said:


> Super crummy you didn't get the Kiss lock. I know how much you like those little matching coin purses. Credit is good. Getting the matching accessory would be golden.
> Oh, well. But on a better note - how adorable is that bag?? I'm liking that color. I expected it to be brighter and the muted tone is very pretty. Great find. You'll rock it lovely. As always.



Thanks Bobetta.  You're so sweet.  I already prepared myself for not getting the coin purse since I've been so lucky in the past.  I figured the credit is a good consolation.  Its a great color for fall. 



MiaBorsa said:


> Beautiful bag, TBZ!   Congrats!!   Glad you got the refund, though you shouldn't have had to pull it out of 'em.
> 
> Wouldn't y'all like to know who all these people are who take the coin purses and return the bag??   I can't imagine.     Ugh.



Thanks Sarah!  I know...really.  I almost felt like, I don't want this bag from someone who is a theif!  I mean the bag was in perfect condition.  It's almost as if people do it on purpose so they can steal the accessory.  Or they feel entitled since they lost money in shipping.  I don't know.  It's just dishonest and it's not right.  



Nebo said:


> TB, the bag is beautiful! I love that color. That would be something like plum in flos? Very pretty!



Thanks Nebo!  Yes, it's probably a good likeness to the plum flo color.  It's not bright purple in anyway, but a nice dusty muted sort of purple.  More eggplanty.  Is that a word? Uh... no. 



CatePNW said:


> I love purple, hope you enjoy the bag.


 
Thanks Cate!  It's a nice sophisticated purple.


----------



## Twoboyz

Di 623 said:


> TB, that bag is beautiful!!! I love the color!! Been a fan of that grape for a while
> 
> How annoying the coin purse is missing, and you had to drag the discount out of them. It's their fault they have no quality control.



Thanks Di! Yeah, I know.  She argued that even though the description includes all of the accessories and they are even pictured, the disclaimer about being as is makes it okay.  I don't believe it should.  I think they should separate the bags and make them in different price points.  Give people the option.  That would solve the problem.


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> Glad they gave you the discount TBZ!!  They gave it to me when my as is teal didn't have the coin purse.
> 
> The grape is such a pretty color for fall/winter!!  Enjoy it!



Thanks T! I'm glad you got the discount too.  It's going to be great for fall.


----------



## oldbaglover

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Di! Yeah, I know.  She argued that even though the description includes all of the accessories and they are even pictured, the disclaimer about being as is makes it okay.  I don't believe it should.  I think they should separate the bags and make them in different price points.  Give people the option.  That would solve the problem.


They should always give a discount IMO if the description notes all accessories included and one is missing.  If it was me, I would  take the $30 credit and kept the bag as it is beautiful.


----------



## Twoboyz

oldbaglover said:


> They should always give a discount IMO if the description notes all accessories included and one is missing.  If it was me, I would  take the $30 credit and kept the bag as it is beautiful.




Thanks O! That's what I'm doing because the bag was in perfect condition.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I didn't get so lucky this time. Missing the coin purse and the dust bag. The registration card was included. The bag looks brand new inside and out and no creases in the leather this time. So I called QVC to tell them the coin purse was missing. She basically told me I could return it and she would waive the shipping. I asked if I had any other options. She said no. I said I had heard that normally QVC gives the option of a credit. She very reluctantly said, okay you look like you're one of our valued customers and said she would credit me $30. It wasn't easy, but I got it. She's a bit more purple than I thought, but still a nice muted purple. I like how the lining matches.
> 
> View attachment 2739126




Uhhhh... How did I miss this post??? 

TB, I love it! Such a rich deep purple. You really love those Logo Locks huh? I really have to get one but them I think I have several hobo style bags and don't carry them. I may just have to try one, one day. You have great taste and always but bags for looks and comfort, so I can trust you on this one. I can't wait to see what you pair her with this fall. I can see her going with grey or orange...


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks MaryBel.  She put up a fight though!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks GG.  Yes! This color would be gorgeous with shades of grey....but not the 50 kind.  Red would be better with those.  Lol!  Sorry, with all of CfC's twerking talk I couldn't resist.
> 
> .


----------



## macde90

Twoboyz said:


> I didn't get so lucky this time. Missing the coin purse and the dust bag. The registration card was included. The bag looks brand new inside and out and no creases in the leather this time. So I called QVC to tell them the coin purse was missing. She basically told me I could return it and she would waive the shipping. I asked if I had any other options. She said no. I said I had heard that normally QVC gives the option of a credit. She very reluctantly said, okay you look like you're one of our valued customers and said she would credit me $30. It wasn't easy, but I got it. She's a bit more purple than I thought, but still a nice muted purple. I like how the lining matches.
> 
> View attachment 2739126


 
Beautiful. Is it truly a wine color? 

Edit: Nevermind...saw that it's grape.


----------



## macde90

MiaBorsa said:


> Beautiful bag, TBZ!   Congrats!!   Glad you got the refund, though you shouldn't have had to pull it out of 'em.
> 
> Wouldn't y'all like to know who all these people are who *take the coin purses and return the bag*??   I can't imagine.     Ugh.


Do people really do that? I always thought QVC lost them somehow in the return process.


----------



## Springer

macde90 said:


> Do people really do that? I always thought QVC lost them somehow in the return process.



Or the people that wear and abuse the bags and then return them before the 30 days. I think a lot of people go way past merely "trying it out" to see if it's for them. You have your honest people and then the people that abuse the system.


----------



## Gilmoregirl

Springer said:


> Or the people that wear and abuse the bags and then return them before the 30 days. I think a lot of people go way past merely "trying it out" to see if it's for them. You have your honest people and then the people that abuse the system.



Exactly


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Uhhhh... How did I miss this post???
> 
> TB, I love it! Such a rich deep purple. You really love those Logo Locks huh? I really have to get one but them I think I have several hobo style bags and don't carry them. I may just have to try one, one day. You have great taste and always but bags for looks and comfort, so I can trust you on this one. I can't wait to see what you pair her with this fall. I can see her going with grey or orange...




Thanks GF! I figured I can carry this bag all winter because the color will be great against my black winter coat. I spend most of my time in ice rinks from Sept - February if I'm not at work or home so the coats always on. Actually there is not a bag In my collection that won't work with my black coat!


----------



## Twoboyz

macde90 said:


> Beautiful. Is it truly a wine color?
> 
> Edit: Nevermind...saw that it's grape.




Thanks Macde! I kind of thought it looked sort if wine on tv, but in person it's more in the purple side, but a nice muted purple. Not bright in anyway. Very toned down and dark.


----------



## Twoboyz

macde90 said:


> Do people really do that? I always thought QVC lost them somehow in the return process.




I think people keep them, because they always say they are not available anywhere else but with  this bag and people like them. You can get a nicer version of this coin purse at the outlet or on Ilovedooney.com. Maybe if people knew that they wouldn't steal these so much.


----------



## Twoboyz

I just noticed there are quite a few Buckley bags in as is on QVC right now. In case anyone is interested .....


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> I just noticed there are quite a few Buckley bags in as is on QVC right now. In case anyone is interested .....



Make sure you don't get the one I sent back......


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Make sure you don't get the one I sent back......




Hearing about how some of these arrived, I might be scared to order this bag. However I bet there are a lot of happy customers too. I hope...


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> I didn't get so lucky this time. Missing the coin purse and the dust bag. The registration card was included. The bag looks brand new inside and out and no creases in the leather this time. So I called QVC to tell them the coin purse was missing. She basically told me I could return it and she would waive the shipping. I asked if I had any other options. She said no. I said I had heard that normally QVC gives the option of a credit. She very reluctantly said, okay you *look like you're one of our valued customers* and said she would credit me $30. It wasn't easy, but I got it. She's a bit more purple than I thought, but still a nice muted purple. I like how the lining matches.
> 
> View attachment 2739126



translation - big spender

I was looking at "as is" today and they had some good prices, this color really is pretty,  if I could just be coordinated enough to open a lock in a hurry I'd have one of these


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> I just noticed there are quite a few Buckley bags in as is on QVC right now. In case anyone is interested .....



saw that, remember that Sarah thing we talked about


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> translation - big spender
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking at "as is" today and they had some good prices, this color really is pretty,  if I could just be coordinated enough to open a lock in a hurry I'd have one of these




Lol! That's for sure!  I actually returned the bag. I just didn't think I'd use it enough since I don't use my natural one very much. I would have preferred to have the grape over natural, but I've had the natural,for a long time so I'm stuck with it. Really, I don't think you'll have a problem with the lock. It's really easy to click closed and open. Sometimes I don't even clasp it. It's really easy to use though.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> .



I really just quoted you to ask a question.  TB, don't you have the royal blue toledo leather satchel?  If you do......will you post a pic of it.  I am thinking about the as is one on the Q


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> I really just quoted you to ask a question.  TB, don't you have the royal blue toledo leather satchel?  If you do......will you post a pic of it.  I am thinking about the as is one on the Q




Hi GG, no I don't have that one. I used to have the small satchel in blue (the navy color), but I returned it. It was too small. Sorry. I can't remember who had it, but I know someone does. Did you try doing a search?


----------



## cheidel

Twoboyz said:


> I didn't get so lucky this time. Missing the coin purse and the dust bag. The registration card was included. The bag looks brand new inside and out and no creases in the leather this time. So I called QVC to tell them the coin purse was missing. She basically told me I could return it and she would waive the shipping. I asked if I had any other options. She said no. I said I had heard that normally QVC gives the option of a credit. She very reluctantly said, okay you look like you're one of our valued customers and said she would credit me $30. It wasn't easy, but I got it. She's a bit more purple than I thought, but still a nice muted purple. I like how the lining matches.
> 
> View attachment 2739126


 
Beautiful, love the color!!!!  Did you get the key chain?  Just wondering because I remember getting the coin purse and matching key chain fob with my navy bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

cheidel said:


> Beautiful, love the color!!!!  Did you get the key chain?  Just wondering because I remember getting the coin purse and matching key chain fob with my navy bag.




Thanks Cheidel! No the key fob was missing too. I forgot to mention it. I did end up returning the bag though. It is a great color. I really loved the color.


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> I really just quoted you to ask a question.  TB, don't you have the royal blue toledo leather satchel?  If you do......will you post a pic of it.  I am thinking about the as is one on the Q





Hey GG, I have the mail satchel in royal blue. Do you want a pic?


----------



## gatorgirl07

MaryBel said:


> Hey GG, I have the mail satchel in royal blue. Do you want a pic?



Heck yeah!  I am stalking this as is on the Q, and trying to decide if the royal will be a good all year color.  Thanks MB!


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> Heck yeah!  I am stalking this as is on the Q, and trying to decide if the royal will be a good all year color.  Thanks MB!





Here it is. Your question made me think about it during the day so I decided to switch into it. I have to say that I'm loving the color. I'm wearing dark blue jeans and a fuchsia top and love how the blue pops!


----------



## RebeccaJ

Now that is a Gator Girl's bag.  Go best the Vols too now.


----------



## gatorgirl07

MaryBel said:


> Here it is. Your question made me think about it during the day so I decided to switch into it. I have to say that I'm loving the color. I'm wearing dark blue jeans and a fuchsia top and love how the blue pops!



&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;  I am loving this blue!


----------



## gatorgirl07

RebeccaJ said:


> Now that is a Gator Girl's bag.  Go best the Vols too now.



Heck yeah!  That's what I am talking about......even if you pull for the ENEMY!  Can you believe WE are the underdog in this game????  #fireMUSCHAMP!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Um, GG...  you made a comment in the mod shot thread.   Tsk.


----------



## gatorgirl07

MiaBorsa said:


> Um, GG...  you made a comment in the mod shot thread.   Tsk.



Oooops.  I am sure they will delete it, and then strike me down,  I completely forgot.......


----------



## gatorgirl07

MaryBel said:


> Here it is. Your question made me think about it during the day so I decided to switch into it. I have to say that I'm loving the color. I'm wearing dark blue jeans and a fuchsia top and love how the blue pops!



Do you find that she scratches easily?


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Here it is. Your question made me think about it during the day so I decided to switch into it. I have to say that I'm loving the color. I'm wearing dark blue jeans and a fuchsia top and love how the blue pops!




Beautiful MB!


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;  I am loving this blue!




It's really pretty, but bright. Sure demands attention! I love it!



gatorgirl07 said:


> Do you find that she scratches easily?




Well yesterday was her first time out but went with me to TJMaxx and then to dinner and came back the same way. I don't think it will scratch as easily as Florentines do. With the flos, you can barely touch them and you get a scratch.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful MB!





Thanks TB!


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> Oooops.  I am sure they will delete it, and then strike me down,  I completely forgot.......




The same happened to me, I realized a couple of minutes after I posted it. Went and edit it to remove the comment but couldn't delete it. I wonder if it is still there.


----------



## handbags4me

My as-is Florentine Chelsea in Marine was delivered today.  No dust bag  , but she looks great!  I love this color.


----------



## HarliRexx

handbags4me said:


> My as-is Florentine Chelsea in Marine was delivered today.  No dust bag  , but she looks great!  I love this color.




Oooh! Looks great! Glad it was in such wonderful shape. Enjoy!


----------



## MiaBorsa

handbags4me said:


> My as-is Florentine Chelsea in Marine was delivered today.  No dust bag  , but she looks great!  I love this color.



FABULOUS!!!!      That color is TDF.


----------



## MaryBel

handbags4me said:


> My as-is Florentine Chelsea in Marine was delivered today.  No dust bag  , but she looks great!  I love this color.





Oooh, she's so pretty! Congrats!


----------



## tlo

handbags4me said:


> My as-is Florentine Chelsea in Marine was delivered today.  No dust bag  , but she looks great!  I love this color.



GORGEOUS!!  Congrats on getting and AS IS in great shape!!


----------



## tlo

MaryBel said:


> Here it is. Your question made me think about it during the day so I decided to switch into it. I have to say that I'm loving the color. I'm wearing dark blue jeans and a fuchsia top and love how the blue pops!



So pretty!!


----------



## Twoboyz

handbags4me said:


> My as-is Florentine Chelsea in Marine was delivered today.  No dust bag  , but she looks great!  I love this color.




Stunning! I love the color with the red edge painting. It's red right?


----------



## MaryBel

tlo said:


> So pretty!!




Thanks!
I love it, love the bright color!


----------



## tlo

MaryBel said:


> Thanks!
> I love it, love the bright color!



I do too!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

handbags4me said:


> My as-is Florentine Chelsea in Marine was delivered today.  No dust bag  , but she looks great!  I love this color.




Oh my... I LOOOVE this color. So neutral. Enjoy your new beauty. &#128515;


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I'll add my reply to the others.... love that color.   Enjoy your new handbag.


----------



## elbgrl

Lovely!  That one jumped in and out of my cart several times.


----------



## hopi

handbags4me said:


> My as-is Florentine Chelsea in Marine was delivered today.  No dust bag  , but she looks great!  I love this color.



Beautiful


----------



## Nebo

handbags4me said:


> My as-is Florentine Chelsea in Marine was delivered today.  No dust bag  , but she looks great!  I love this color.



Beautiful. Havent seen this color IRL  yet- can you tell its blue or is it almost black with a blue hue?


----------



## handbags4me

Twoboyz said:


> Stunning! I love the color with the red edge painting. It's red right?


Thanks!  Yes, the edging is a red tone.



tlo said:


> GORGEOUS!!  Congrats on getting and AS IS in great shape!!





MaryBel said:


> Oooh, she's so pretty! Congrats!





MiaBorsa said:


> FABULOUS!!!!      That color is TDF.





HarliRexx said:


> Oooh! Looks great! Glad it was in such wonderful shape. Enjoy!



Thanks for all of your kind compliments!  She's only my 2nd "as-is" keeper...most of those that I've ordered have had to go back for scratches/defects.  So happy with this!



Nebo said:


> Beautiful. Havent seen this color IRL  yet- can you tell its blue or is it almost black with a blue hue?



Thank you!  It is definitely dark blue - but hard to capture in photos or indoor lighting.


----------



## handbags4me

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh my... I LOOOVE this color. So neutral. Enjoy your new beauty. &#128515;



Thanks, Pcan!  Yes, she'll go great with so many different outfits...can't wait.


----------



## handbags4me

lavenderjunkie said:


> I'll add my reply to the others.... love that color.   Enjoy your new handbag.



Thanks very much!


----------



## Twoboyz

handbags4me said:


> Thanks!  Yes, the edging is a red tone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all of your kind compliments!  She's only my 2nd "as-is" keeper...most of those that I've ordered have had to go back for scratches/defects.  So happy with this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  It is definitely dark blue - but hard to capture in photos or indoor lighting.




Thanks for letting me know. Congrats on getting a keeper.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

handbags4me said:


> My as-is Florentine Chelsea in Marine was delivered today.  No dust bag  , but she looks great!  I love this color.


Congrats. I heart chelsea


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

Hi Ladies! I just read all through this thread as I just ordered two as-is bags from QVC for the first time. Tobi Totes - one in the Nubuk and other in Lambskin. One is due next Thurs and the other has not shipped yet. I am so hoping they are okay when they arrive and I do not get duds! I loved all your comments...so many made me laugh! I'll keep you all posted


----------



## Twoboyz

S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:


> Hi Ladies! I just read all through this thread as I just ordered two as-is bags from QVC for the first time. Tobi Totes - one in the Nubuk and other in Lambskin. One is due next Thurs and the other has not shipped yet. I am so hoping they are okay when they arrive and I do not get duds! I loved all your comments...so many made me laugh! I'll keep you all posted




I hope you get nice ones! Good luck.  I can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

Twoboyz said:


> I hope you get nice ones! Good luck.  I can't wait to hear all about it.


Thanks! I hope so too, but I'm trying not to get my hopes up too high!


----------



## Nebo

S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:


> Hi Ladies! I just read all through this thread as I just ordered two as-is bags from QVC for the first time. Tobi Totes - one in the Nubuk and other in Lambskin. One is due next Thurs and the other has not shipped yet. I am so hoping they are okay when they arrive and I do not get duds! I loved all your comments...so many made me laugh! I'll keep you all posted



These are really nice and big!  Hope they come perfect.


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

Nebo said:


> These are really nice and big!  Hope they come perfect.




Thanks Nebo! Me too!!


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

Well...my Tobi Tote from QVC arrived early and showed up today! I was happily surprised that it had wrapped handles, original tissue paper and dust bag inside. Has some scratches on the leather on the front side and back side of the bag which is a bummer. Hoping with the nubuk leather they might not show so much after use. 
BUT...I must be honest with you all...I found another bag I love over the weekend and so this one may be going back


----------



## Nebo

S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:


> Well...my Tobi Tote from QVC arrived early and showed up today! I was happily surprised that it had wrapped handles, original tissue kpaper and dust bag inside. Has some scratches on the leather on the front side and back side of the bag which is a bummer. Hoping with the nubuk leather they might not show so much after use.
> BUT...I must be honest with you all...I found another bag I love over the weekend and so this one may be going back



I vote for the flo to stay Send Tobi back home


----------



## Twoboyz

S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:


> Well...my Tobi Tote from QVC arrived early and showed up today! I was happily surprised that it had wrapped handles, original tissue paper and dust bag inside. Has some scratches on the leather on the front side and back side of the bag which is a bummer. Hoping with the nubuk leather they might not show so much after use.
> BUT...I must be honest with you all...I found another bag I love over the weekend and so this one may be going back




Oh I loooovvvve that black brown combo! You got a nice one. Maybe a suede brush might get rid of the scratches. I don't own one but I've heard it works. However if you found a bag you like more than back she goes. What did you find?


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

Nebo said:


> I vote for the flo to stay Send Tobi back home




I'm with you 100%! Flo is staying! Lol...She is not going anywhere &#128522; 

When I got home from the outlet I noticed the rings had some black marks on them. I considered exchanging her, but ended up having them switch out my handles for ones that were perfect! I was so relieved it worked out that way as I was already attached to her lol! I really liked the even tone of her leather and found some were pretty smooth without texture.


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

Twoboyz said:


> Oh I loooovvvve that black brown combo! You got a nice one. Maybe a suede brush might get rid of the scratches. I don't own one but I've heard it works. However if you found a bag you like more than back she goes. What did you find?




I found a lovely Florentine Satchel at the outlet on Sunday  

I do like the black brown combo too! Oh decisions decisions!


----------



## Twoboyz

S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:


> I found a lovely Florentine Satchel at the outlet on Sunday
> 
> I do like the black brown combo too! Oh decisions decisions!




Our paths crossed. I just saw that beautiful flo satchel. I have a suggestion. (Beware because I'm going to be an terrible enabler right now). Since one is an outlet purchase and the other is an as is....keep them both.   I know that probably doesn't help. lol.


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

Twoboyz said:


> Our paths crossed. I just saw that beautiful flo satchel. I have a suggestion. (Beware because I'm going to be an terrible enabler right now). Since one is an outlet purchase and the other is an as is....keep them both.   I know that probably doesn't help. lol.


LOL...you are an enabler! I would keep them both, but my handbags are going to push us right out of our home if I'm not careful


----------



## Twoboyz

S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:


> LOL...you are an enabler! I would keep them both, but my handbags are going to push us right out of our home if I'm not careful




Haha! I hear you and I can sympathize.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:


> Well...my Tobi Tote from QVC arrived early and showed up today! I was happily surprised that it had wrapped handles, original tissue paper and dust bag inside. Has some scratches on the leather on the front side and back side of the bag which is a bummer. Hoping with the nubuk leather they might not show so much after use.
> BUT...I must be honest with you all...I found another bag I love over the weekend and so this one may be going back




Love the two-tone in this bag. I tried one of these on and it's very comfy on the shoulder and very very roomy. Congrats girlfriend!!


----------



## Bobetta

Well, I just broke my no-Dooney-purchase streak that I didn't know I was doing or meant to. lol. Just been trying to stay in control. (Yeah, those ten bags since March were beginning to be an issue. Lol.)
So! I label this as my early Christmas gift to me and just grabbed a Small Grey Flo Satchel "as is" on QVC. I always check. Never see one. And wasn't intending to spend but how could I not? I did keep - so far - that "grey" GILI Milano bag. And now I'm really happy they screwed up my exchange and not send me a Black one for the Chestnut Croco I sent back. More room for Dooney, as I think Twoboyz said. Lol. 
Hope it's a good "as is." My one and only try was a Small Teal Flo and she came in great. 
And I do looooove the big Flo Satchels, but I've been craving a Grey one and in a Small. Go figure. 
Fingers crossed!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Bobetta said:


> Well, I just broke my no-Dooney-purchase streak that I didn't know I was doing or meant to. lol. Just been trying to stay in control. (Yeah, those ten bags since March were beginning to be an issue. Lol.)
> So! I label this as my early Christmas gift to me and just grabbed a Small Grey Flo Satchel "as is" on QVC. I always check. Never see one. And wasn't intending to spend but how could I not? I did keep - so far - that "grey" GILI Milano bag. And now I'm really happy they screwed up my exchange and not send me a Black one for the Chestnut Croco I sent back. More room for Dooney, as I think Twoboyz said. Lol.
> Hope it's a good "as is." My one and only try was a Small Teal Flo and she came in great.
> And I do looooove the big Flo Satchels, but I've been craving a Grey one and in a Small. Go figure.
> Fingers crossed!!




Got my fingers crossed for you too!  My one as is was my violet Flo and she is perfect. Can't wait to see reveal pics.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> Well, I just broke my no-Dooney-purchase streak that I didn't know I was doing or meant to. lol. Just been trying to stay in control. (Yeah, those ten bags since March were beginning to be an issue. Lol.)
> So! I label this as my early Christmas gift to me and just grabbed a Small Grey Flo Satchel "as is" on QVC. I always check. Never see one. And wasn't intending to spend but how could I not? I did keep - so far - that "grey" GILI Milano bag. And now I'm really happy they screwed up my exchange and not send me a Black one for the Chestnut Croco I sent back. More room for Dooney, as I think Twoboyz said. Lol.
> Hope it's a good "as is." My one and only try was a Small Teal Flo and she came in great.
> And I do looooove the big Flo Satchels, but I've been craving a Grey one and in a Small. Go figure.
> Fingers crossed!!



Ooohhhh exciting! I hope you get a good one. I'm glad your GILI black bag fell through too.    I can't wait to see your beautiful gray bag when she arrives.  Fingers crossed for a beauty.


----------



## Punkie

If this pic comes out sideways I'm sorry ! I got this on as is on qvc in Forrest for 125. It came with just the bag. It had no strap , dust bag , or registration card. 
Luckily my friend at work doesn't use her strap for her zip zip so she's giving it to me , otherwise this beauty would have to go back. The color is hard to pick up in the photo but it's that tradition dooney green. 

I am so shocked on how much this satchel holds


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Punkie said:


> If this pic comes out sideways I'm sorry ! I got this on as is on qvc in Forrest for 125. It came with just the bag. It had no strap , dust bag , or registration card.
> Luckily my friend at work doesn't use her strap for her zip zip so she's giving it to me , otherwise this beauty would have to go back. The color is hard to pick up in the photo but it's that tradition dooney green.
> 
> I am so shocked on how much this satchel holds




Great buy girly!! I'm glad your friend is giving you the strap. That would have been a deal breaker to me too. Glad you are happy with it. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Punkie said:


> If this pic comes out sideways I'm sorry ! I got this on as is on qvc in Forrest for 125. It came with just the bag. It had no strap , dust bag , or registration card.
> Luckily my friend at work doesn't use her strap for her zip zip so she's giving it to me , otherwise this beauty would have to go back. The color is hard to pick up in the photo but it's that tradition dooney green.
> 
> I am so shocked on how much this satchel holds




Congrats on getting a nice one. So glad you were able to solve the strap problem. If something is missing that is in the description you can call QVC and ask for an additional discount. I have done it when my As is Logo lock came without the kiss lock coin purse. Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Punkie said:


> If this pic comes out sideways I'm sorry ! I got this on as is on qvc in Forrest for 125. It came with just the bag. It had no strap , dust bag , or registration card.
> Luckily my friend at work doesn't use her strap for her zip zip so she's giving it to me , otherwise this beauty would have to go back. The color is hard to pick up in the photo but it's that tradition dooney green.
> 
> I am so shocked on how much this satchel holds



Nice!   Ivy is one of my favorite Dooney colors; classic.


----------



## Punkie

Thank you all for your kind words! I got the strap today from my coworker friend , so I will officially be changing into her tomorrow. I have been dreaming about using her since I got her, which means I have issues lol!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Punkie said:


> If this pic comes out sideways I'm sorry ! I got this on as is on qvc in Forrest for 125. It came with just the bag. It had no strap , dust bag , or registration card.
> Luckily my friend at work doesn't use her strap for her zip zip so she's giving it to me , otherwise this beauty would have to go back. The color is hard to pick up in the photo but it's that tradition dooney green.
> 
> I am so shocked on how much this satchel holds


 


So pretty!  Congrats!  I love my zip zip satchels.  They hold so much more than expected.


----------



## Bobetta

Omg. I love this bag - so hard!!Lol. Just opened up my Small Grey Flo "as is" and I "is" l.o.v.i.n.g. her. A lot. Was hoping I wouldn't and I would send her back. But, nope. She's perfection. Her leather is butter smooth. Looks flawless. The bag actually came with a registration card and a strap. She arrived flat as a door nail, lol, but it's all good. No dust bag. No care. She's gorgeous. 
I'll be rocking her tomorrow. Fo' sho'.  Lol.


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

Bobetta said:


> Omg. I love this bag - so hard!!Lol. Just opened up my Small Grey Flo "as is" and I "is" l.o.v.i.n.g. her. A lot. Was hoping I wouldn't and I would send her back. But, nope. She's perfection. Her leather is butter smooth. Looks flawless. The bag actually came with a registration card and a strap. She arrived flat as a door nail, lol, but it's all good. No dust bag. No care. She's gorgeous.
> I'll be rocking her tomorrow. Fo' sho'.  Lol.




Congrats!! I love the gray color and am considering that for my next bag


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> Omg. I love this bag - so hard!!Lol. Just opened up my Small Grey Flo "as is" and I "is" l.o.v.i.n.g. her. A lot. Was hoping I wouldn't and I would send her back. But, nope. She's perfection. Her leather is butter smooth. Looks flawless. The bag actually came with a registration card and a strap. She arrived flat as a door nail, lol, but it's all good. No dust bag. No care. She's gorgeous.
> I'll be rocking her tomorrow. Fo' sho'.  Lol.




Congrats!! I'm glad you are in love .  I can't wait to see pictures


----------



## Bobetta

I'm soooo bumming. Lol. I'm so obsessed. And now my day is ruined. I didn't bring my new Grey Flo with me to work today because they said it's supposed to rain in the afternoon. So I tried to do the right thing and leave it home. But I wasn't planning on that so now I'm sooo annoyed I didn't bring it. lol. Like my day is off and ruined. It's not even raining now. 50% chance after 3 pm. (Now I heard chance of sleet. Lol.) But I figured she's too new to get baptized. Lol. Ugh!!!!! This obsession can't be normal. Lol. Gonna be a looong day. Grrrrgh.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> I'm soooo bumming. Lol. I'm so obsessed. And now my day is ruined. I didn't bring my new Grey Flo with me to work today because they said it's supposed to rain in the afternoon. So I tried to do the right thing and leave it home. But I wasn't planning on that so now I'm sooo annoyed I didn't bring it. lol. Like my day is off and ruined. It's not even raining now. 50% chance after 3 pm. (Now I heard chance of sleet. Lol.) But I figured she's too new to get baptized. Lol. Ugh!!!!! This obsession can't be normal. Lol. Gonna be a looong day. Grrrrgh.




Haha...I've been in this place many times! We can all be crazy together. Lol. I have been taking chances more often now. If I didn't Id never carry my flos with this crazy weather. I just carry a plastic grocery bag from Target in the zippered pocket of each bag just in case.   It has helped me relax a little. I can't wait to see miss gray.


----------



## Punkie

Bobetta said:


> I'm soooo bumming. Lol. I'm so obsessed. And now my day is ruined. I didn't bring my new Grey Flo with me to work today because they said it's supposed to rain in the afternoon. So I tried to do the right thing and leave it home. But I wasn't planning on that so now I'm sooo annoyed I didn't bring it. lol. Like my day is off and ruined. It's not even raining now. 50% chance after 3 pm. (Now I heard chance of sleet. Lol.) But I figured she's too new to get baptized. Lol. Ugh!!!!! This obsession can't be normal. Lol. Gonna be a looong day. Grrrrgh.


 

Its okay.. I dreamed of mine this weekend and had anxiety because I really wanted to carry it but had no where to go lol! I feel your pain and obsession.  

Maybe you can put your stuff in it when you get home and walk around the house look in the mirror a bit? That's what I do. LOL! Then I ask DH "Hey does this bag look good" and hes used to it that he says mm hmm and doesn't even look up!


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> Haha...I've been in this place many times! We can all be crazy together. Lol. I have been taking chances more often now. If I didn't Id never carry my flos with this crazy weather. I just carry a plastic grocery bag from Target in the zippered pocket of each bag just in case.   It has helped me relax a little. I can't wait to see miss gray.




I know! I was thinking about the plastic bag method. I was rushing and didn't think of grabbing a random bag. I would've used her, but being it would be her debut, I didn't want to risk it. 
It's so on tomorrow! Even if they're calling for rain in the morning. Not leaving her behind again!! Lol


----------



## Bobetta

Punkie said:


> Its okay.. I dreamed of mine this weekend and had anxiety because I really wanted to carry it but had no where to go lol! I feel your pain and obsession.
> 
> Maybe you can put your stuff in it when you get home and walk around the house look in the mirror a bit? That's what I do. LOL! Then I ask DH "Hey does this bag look good" and hes used to it that he says mm hmm and doesn't even look up!




Lol! I know!! My first mistake was not filling her up last night. I wasn't committed yet. So when I heard about rain, it caught me off guard. I kept touching and playing with her though. She's sooo smooth. And I did strike a few poses with her. Lol. I just hope she'll fit my stuff ok. I'm a big-bag gal. And I love the bigger-sized Flo's, but I do like the small look of the small. Soooo I gotta make it work. She's a keeper. I'm so tempted to get her at lunchtime. But that really makes no sense. That's when the bad weather sets in. Blah.


----------



## Twoboyz

Punkie said:


> Its okay.. I dreamed of mine this weekend and had anxiety because I really wanted to carry it but had no where to go lol! I feel your pain and obsession.
> 
> Maybe you can put your stuff in it when you get home and walk around the house look in the mirror a bit? That's what I do. LOL! Then I ask DH "Hey does this bag look good" and hes used to it that he says mm hmm and doesn't even look up!



That's too funny.  I'm working from home today so I have nowhere to go, but I switched into my natural Stanwich satchel because last night I ordered the gray Stanwich from Dooney.com.  At least I can look at her all day on the table while I work.


----------



## Bobetta

Here is my Small Grey Flo QVC "as is." So she finally made her debut! I  filled her up last night and brought her to work today. She is too cute. The bag scratches but rubs out. The tassels are good. A little bit of fraying. In one spot. No complaints. I just can't carry my world. Lol.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Love your grey Florentine handbag.  Perfect color and size.  On my list.  And that list is getting very long.


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

Bobetta said:


> Here is my Small Grey Flo QVC "as is." So she finally made her debut! I  filled her up last night and brought her to work today. She is too cute. The bag scratches but rubs out. The tassels are good. A little bit of fraying. In one spot. No complaints. I just can't carry my world. Lol.
> View attachment 2822965
> View attachment 2822966
> View attachment 2822967




Love it! This color and Raspberry are next on my list for my Flo Satchel purchases. Looks great on you!!


----------



## IdreamofDooney

Bobetta said:


> Here is my Small Grey Flo QVC "as is." So she finally made her debut! I  filled her up last night and brought her to work today. She is too cute. The bag scratches but rubs out. The tassels are good. A little bit of fraying. In one spot. No complaints. I just can't carry my world. Lol.
> View attachment 2822965
> View attachment 2822966
> View attachment 2822967


 
Pretty! looks great on you!


----------



## Punkie

Bobetta said:


> Here is my Small Grey Flo QVC "as is." So she finally made her debut! I  filled her up last night and brought her to work today. She is too cute. The bag scratches but rubs out. The tassels are good. A little bit of fraying. In one spot. No complaints. I just can't carry my world. Lol.
> View attachment 2822965
> View attachment 2822966
> View attachment 2822967


 

Love the bag! I really want one , just not sure in what color.. I am so glad your AS IS experience was good


----------



## MiaBorsa

Bobetta said:


> Here is my Small Grey Flo QVC "as is." So she finally made her debut! I  filled her up last night and brought her to work today. She is too cute. The bag scratches but rubs out. The tassels are good. A little bit of fraying. In one spot. No complaints. I just can't carry my world. Lol.
> View attachment 2822965
> View attachment 2822966
> View attachment 2822967



She looks gorgeous on you, Bob!   Congrats on snagging a beauty.


----------



## MaryBel

Bobetta said:


> Here is my Small Grey Flo QVC "as is." So she finally made her debut! I  filled her up last night and brought her to work today. She is too cute. The bag scratches but rubs out. The tassels are good. A little bit of fraying. In one spot. No complaints. I just can't carry my world. Lol.
> View attachment 2822965
> View attachment 2822966
> View attachment 2822967


 
She looks very good on you. Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> Here is my Small Grey Flo QVC "as is." So she finally made her debut! I  filled her up last night and brought her to work today. She is too cute. The bag scratches but rubs out. The tassels are good. A little bit of fraying. In one spot. No complaints. I just can't carry my world. Lol.
> View attachment 2822965
> View attachment 2822966
> View attachment 2822967




She's perfect! I think the small is the perfect size for you. I'm glad you got a good one.


----------



## hopi

Bobetta said:


> Here is my Small Grey Flo QVC "as is." So she finally made her debut! I  filled her up last night and brought her to work today. She is too cute. The bag scratches but rubs out. The tassels are good. A little bit of fraying. In one spot. No complaints. I just can't carry my world. Lol.
> View attachment 2822965
> View attachment 2822966
> View attachment 2822967



Bobetta she looks beautiful on you. This is my fav size. I totally understand about carrying your world -  too funny. You look wonderful as always.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bobetta said:


> Here is my Small Grey Flo QVC "as is." So she finally made her debut! I  filled her up last night and brought her to work today. She is too cute. The bag scratches but rubs out. The tassels are good. A little bit of fraying. In one spot. No complaints. I just can't carry my world. Lol.
> View attachment 2822965
> View attachment 2822966
> View attachment 2822967




This is beautiful B... Such a pretty shade of grey. She looks so stylish on you. Was surprised you got small since you've been on a regular Flo kick lately. &#128515;


----------



## Bobetta

Hey, Ladies! Thanks so much. I'm loving this little bag. She's too cute. And the color is very nice and neutral. I'm rocking her with all brown today. And I'm liking the contrast even more. Never thought of mixing brown with gray till I got my Pebble Chelsea. Lol. 
Thanks again!!


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> This is beautiful B... Such a pretty shade of grey. She looks so stylish on you. Was surprised you got small since you've been on a regular Flo kick lately. [emoji2]




Hey!

I have to admit that I'm really missing the Regular-sized Flo. I'm liking this one. But my heart is with the bigger size. I keep looking at her and wonder how it would look bigger. But I wanted to take advantage of getting it at a good price. 
I'm still a 940 girl, as CFC calls them. Lol.


----------



## tlo

Bobetta said:


> Here is my Small Grey Flo QVC "as is." So she finally made her debut! I  filled her up last night and brought her to work today. She is too cute. The bag scratches but rubs out. The tassels are good. A little bit of fraying. In one spot. No complaints. I just can't carry my world. Lol.
> View attachment 2822965
> View attachment 2822966
> View attachment 2822967



Congrats Bobetta!!  I love the florentine gray and the size looks perfect on you!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> Hey!
> 
> I have to admit that I'm really missing the Regular-sized Flo. I'm liking this one. But my heart is with the bigger size. I keep looking at her and wonder how it would look bigger. But I wanted to take advantage of getting it at a good price.
> I'm still a 940 girl, as CFC calls them. Lol.




Hey B, the Aurora had a reg size grey Flo last weekend. I'm not sure what the deal is on it right now, but it was 50% off last weekend. Just letting you know in case you prefer the reg size. Maybe she's still there


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bobetta said:


> Hey!
> 
> I have to admit that I'm really missing the Regular-sized Flo. I'm liking this one. But my heart is with the bigger size. I keep looking at her and wonder how it would look bigger. But I wanted to take advantage of getting it at a good price.
> I'm still a 940 girl, as CFC calls them. Lol.




Lol... I wanted a Reg Marine Flo but I only saw it in the small. I just couldn't do it. I'm regretting getting the Violet Bristol instead of the Violet Clayton or Reg Satchel. Im getting rid of it soon. I'm just not feeling it for me. Feels to small. &#128533;&#128533;

Both sizes looks good on you. U think the small fits my frame better but I don't feel right with the small. Sighing!!

#team940 &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Nebo

Bobetta said:


> Here is my Small Grey Flo QVC "as is." So she finally made her debut! I  filled her up last night and brought her to work today. She is too cute. The bag scratches but rubs out. The tassels are good. A little bit of fraying. In one spot. No complaints. I just can't carry my world. Lol.
> View attachment 2822965
> View attachment 2822966
> View attachment 2822967



Beautiful. As TB said, all flo colors are 50% off, core 40%.


----------



## Bobetta

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... I wanted a Reg Marine Flo but I only saw it in the small. I just couldn't do it. I'm regretting getting the Violet Bristol instead of the Violet Clayton or Reg Satchel. Im getting rid of it soon. I'm just not feeling it for me. Feels to small. [emoji53][emoji53]
> 
> Both sizes looks good on you. U think the small fits my frame better but I don't feel right with the small. Sighing!!
> 
> #team940 [emoji16][emoji16]




I know!!! Is it a mental thing? Lol. I can see the Small is cute and everyone else that sees it loves the size and look. Then I take out the Regular, I'm loving life. But everyone will look at it and be, like, how nice. Lol. I like the Small. It's comfy. It's popular. Lol. But then I go touch my Regular Flo, and it's my heart. lol. It's excitement. Weird, huh?
And, swear, I'm eyeing my Small picturing it in Regular. lol. I may not be done with this latest Grey Flo fever yet. 
Hahaha. #team940. Too cute!!
And PS - my Small Grey was a hit with my boss at work. (She's a fellow Dooney lover. People laugh at us at work. Lol.)  But she loves big bags but she can't carry "too" too heavy.


----------



## Bobetta

Nebo said:


> Beautiful. As TB said, all flo colors are 50% off, core 40%.




Aye. Yi. Yi. Lol. I'm trying to be strong and enjoy my new baby. I won't be giving it up. I wanted a nice Small. But it made my craving for the Regular Flo even worse. It's sooo hard to be strong when you know there's deals out there. Ugh. Grrgh. 
And thanks!! I know you're a Small fan. And that comforts me. lol.


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> Hey B, the Aurora had a reg size grey Flo last weekend. I'm not sure what the deal is on it right now, but it was 50% off last weekend. Just letting you know in case you prefer the reg size. Maybe she's still there




Hey, Twoboyz, I read this and my brain has been on overdrive ever since. lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> Hey, Twoboyz, I read this and my brain has been on overdrive ever since. lol.




Lol! I'm sorry! You and Pcan are cracking me up #team940! I'll soon be joining that team and I'm so nervous! Isn't that funny? I'm afraid it will be too big but I just love the color, so I'll see how it goes. I love the size of the small better, but I hate the smaller opening.  How fun for you to share this love with your boss.


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> Lol! I'm sorry! You and Pcan are cracking me up #team940! I'll soon be joining that team and I'm so nervous! Isn't that funny? I'm afraid it will be too big but I just love the color, so I'll see how it goes. I love the size of the small better, but I hate the smaller opening.  How fun for you to share this love with your boss.




Yeah. I have the best bosses. And she'll text me pics from upstairs when she comes into work with a Dooney bag. She's been collecting for many years. And I got her into QVC and Dooney outlets. She was hunting for my Dark Grey Chelsea. Lol. She had the Shelby but returned it hoping to snag a good Chelsea eventually. So we have that in common. (And she's collected Betty Boop for years. Lol.) So even though we're a generation apart, we share these things. 
As for the Small opening, I used to think that would bother me. My original deterrent to starting with that size. But it's not bad. But it just fits my stuff. So I have to kind of pull things out to get to other stuff. Grrgh. BUT they sort of swim in the larger Flo. I wish there was an in-between size. Lol. I wish the Small was larger and the Regular was smaller. What? lol. Yes. 
But that Regular size has me all twisted. Lol. Good luck with your Crimson Regular Flo. Lol. Sounds gorgeous. Is it on its way?! Can't wait to see and read about it.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> Yeah. I have the best bosses. And she'll text me pics from upstairs when she comes into work with a Dooney bag. She's been collecting for many years. And I got her into QVC and Dooney outlets. She was hunting for my Dark Grey Chelsea. Lol. She had the Shelby but returned it hoping to snag a good Chelsea eventually. So we have that in common. (And she's collected Betty Boop for years. Lol.) So even though we're a generation apart, we share these things.
> As for the Small opening, I used to think that would bother me. My original deterrent to starting with that size. But it's not bad. But it just fits my stuff. So I have to kind of pull things out to get to other stuff. Grrgh. BUT they sort of swim in the larger Flo. I wish there was an in-between size. Lol. I wish the Small was larger and the Regular was smaller. What? lol. Yes.
> But that Regular size has me all twisted. Lol. Good luck with your Crimson Regular Flo. Lol. Sounds gorgeous. Is it on its way?! Can't wait to see and read about it.



That's so cool! My crimson flo is still in process.  That's why I love the Stanwich.  The regular size in that is in between the small and regular size in the satchel. It's the perfect size.  That's why I'm cryng over losing it on Macy's the other day.  I think I'll give the outlet  call in the morning to see if they have any insight on the crimson Stanwich. Hey, I get it with the regular flo....when you find a bag that gives you that feeling....you know it's love and nothing else will do.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Bobetta said:


> I know!!! Is it a mental thing? Lol. I can see the Small is cute and everyone else that sees it loves the size and look. Then I take out the Regular, I'm loving life. But everyone will look at it and be, like, how nice. Lol. I like the Small. It's comfy. It's popular. Lol. But then I go touch my Regular Flo, and it's my heart. lol. It's excitement. Weird, huh?
> And, swear, I'm eyeing my Small picturing it in Regular. lol. I may not be done with this latest Grey Flo fever yet.
> Hahaha. #team940. Too cute!!
> And PS - my Small Grey was a hit with my boss at work. (She's a fellow Dooney lover. People laugh at us at work. Lol.)  But she loves big bags but she can't carry "too" too heavy.




Lol... Lol... We are a mess with these bags. It's crazy!!!


----------



## StillPooh

Twoboyz said:


> That's so cool! My crimson flo is still in process.  That's why I love the Stanwich.  The regular size in that is in between the small and regular size in the satchel. It's the perfect size.  That's why I'm cryng over losing it on Macy's the other day.  I think I'll give the outlet  call in the morning to see if they have any insight on the crimson Stanwich. Hey, I get it with the regular flo....when you find a bag that gives you that feeling....you know it's love and nothing else will do.



You and I are bag twins once again! The Crimson Flo was my first. I became addicted to the Stanwich from looking at your pics, and have three of those (natural, red, and baby pink). I was very tempted by the grey one, but then found out Santa is bringing my Samba belted shopper, and reined myself in.


----------



## Twoboyz

StillPooh said:


> You and I are bag twins once again! The Crimson Flo was my first. I became addicted to the Stanwich from looking at your pics, and have three of those (natural, red, and baby pink). I was very tempted by the grey one, but then found out Santa is bringing my Samba belted shopper, and reined myself in.




Hey Twin! I got rid of my red one so I have natural and TMorro. All of a sudden I was in love with the gray and had to have it. The belted shopper is such a pretty bag. I hope you love it!


----------



## StillPooh

Twoboyz said:


> The belted shopper is such a pretty bag. I hope you love it!


I'm a little anxious about the small size of the box; I hope it's not all smooshed up in there!  I seem to remember my Flo arriving in a much bigger box.


----------



## StillPooh

Twoboyz said:


> Hey Twin! I got rid of my red one so I have natural and TMorro. All of a sudden I was in love with the gray and had to have it.



How come you got rid of the red? If I was going to unload one, it would be the baby pink, which is very seasonal and almost never carried. The red is gorgeous. I must say, though, it gets less carry time than my red Lexington. I find the Stanwich to be almost too small. I carry my life in my bag!


----------



## Twoboyz

StillPooh said:


> I'm a little anxious about the small size of the box; I hope it's not all smooshed up in there!  I seem to remember my Flo arriving in a much bigger box.




Did you get the larger one or the smaller one? The smaller one is actually not that big and it doesn't have much depth. Hopefully it's okay.


----------



## Twoboyz

StillPooh said:


> How come you got rid of the red? If I was going to unload one, it would be the baby pink, which is very seasonal and almost never carried. The red is gorgeous. I must say, though, it gets less carry time than my red Lexington. I find the Stanwich to be almost too small. I carry my life in my bag!




I sometimes regret getting rid of it. When I see one I miss it. It's just I wasn't carrying it a whole lot and it was very bold for me. At the time I wasn't carrying any of my stanwich's because I was babying them. Now that I'm not so squeamish I wouldn't feel guilty about having 3. If I can find the Crimson and  my gray ever gets here I'll have 4!


----------



## StillPooh

Twoboyz said:


> Did you get the larger one or the smaller one? The smaller one is actually not that big and it doesn't have much depth. Hopefully it's okay.



I sent him the link for the large one; hopefully that is what he bought.


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

I have an As Is coming from QVC today! I'll post pics and update you all when it arrives. Hope it is in new condition like the Tobi Tote I received


----------



## Twoboyz

S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:


> I have an As Is coming from QVC today! I'll post pics and update you all when it arrives. Hope it is in new condition like the Tobi Tote I received




Oooh...excited to see! Crossing my fingers for you


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

Twoboyz said:


> Oooh...excited to see! Crossing my fingers for you




Thanks TB


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

Ok...so here it is! A Dorothy wristlet in black Nubuk leather. It has the registration card, tags, paper inside the pockets...so that's all good. Was thrown in the box in a plastic bag, no protection...typical QVC shipping. It does have marks and scratches you might be able to see in the pics. From having the Tobi Tote in the same leather, I can say it scratches easy. Any thoughts? It was kind of pricey and I keep thinking I can use the $$$ towards a bag!?! But it is on evil pay, so I'm not out much at this point


----------



## Twoboyz

S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:


> Ok...so here it is! A Dorothy wristlet in black Nubuk leather. It has the registration card, tags, paper inside the pockets...so that's all good. Was thrown in the box in a plastic bag, no protection...typical QVC shipping. It does have marks and scratches you might be able to see in the pics. From having the Tobi Tote in the same leather, I can say it scratches easy. Any thoughts? It was kind of pricey and I keep thinking I can use the $$$ towards a bag!?! But it is on evil pay, so I'm not out much at this point
> 
> View attachment 2827220
> View attachment 2827221
> View attachment 2827222
> View attachment 2827223
> View attachment 2827224




It's really pretty and I bet it goes so well with your bag! I feel like I've seen these on sale. It might have been on ilovedooney. Maybe you can get it at a better price?  I say if you love it and will get use out of it than why not keep it.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> It's really pretty and I bet it goes so well with your bag! I feel like I've seen these on sale. It might have been on ilovedooney. Maybe you can get it at a better price?  I say if you love it and will get use out of it than why not keep it.




Ditto!!!


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

Twoboyz said:


> It's really pretty and I bet it goes so well with your bag! I feel like I've seen these on sale. It might have been on ilovedooney. Maybe you can get it at a better price?  I say if you love it and will get use out of it than why not keep it.







PcanTannedBty said:


> Ditto!!!




Thank you TB and Pcan! It does go beautifully with the Tobi. I'll check out ILD website and see what is available! I keep forgetting to look at their inventory


----------



## Twoboyz

I just ordered an as is Logo Lock hobo in bordeaux. I'm Crossing my fingers for a good one and for it to have the coin purse.


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> I just ordered an as is Logo Lock hobo in bordeaux. I'm Crossing my fingers for a good one and for it to have the coin purse.




Nice!! Fingers crossed hard!


----------



## MiaBorsa

S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:


> Ok...so here it is! A Dorothy wristlet in black Nubuk leather. It has the registration card, tags, paper inside the pockets...so that's all good. Was thrown in the box in a plastic bag, no protection...typical QVC shipping. It does have marks and scratches you might be able to see in the pics. From having the Tobi Tote in the same leather, I can say it scratches easy. Any thoughts? It was kind of pricey and I keep thinking I can use the $$$ towards a bag!?! But it is on evil pay, so I'm not out much at this point
> 
> View attachment 2827220
> View attachment 2827221
> View attachment 2827222
> View attachment 2827223
> View attachment 2827224



Ooooh, the nubuck is gorgeous; so rich looking.  Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I just ordered an as is Logo Lock hobo in bordeaux. I'm Crossing my fingers for a good one and for it to have the coin purse.



   You are going to love that color, TB!   I hope she's perfect.


----------



## Twoboyz

Thanks Bobetta and Sarah! I cancelled my order at Dooney for the large Crimson flo so I needed something in a similar color. I just was afraid the reg flo would be too big for me.


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

Twoboyz said:


> I just ordered an as is Logo Lock hobo in bordeaux. I'm Crossing my fingers for a good one and for it to have the coin purse.




Good luck TB! I hope you have the same positive experience as I have had with my QVC as is purchases 



MiaBorsa said:


> Ooooh, the nubuck is gorgeous; so rich looking.  Congrats!




Thank you Mia! It is beautiful leather...still deciding if I should keep or not. It's heavy and larger than I expected


----------



## Twoboyz

S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:


> Good luck TB! I hope you have the same positive experience as I have had with my QVC as is




Thanks! I have had some positive experiences myself....but also some not so positive.


----------



## MiaBorsa

S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:


> Thank you Mia! It is beautiful leather...still deciding if I should keep or not. It's heavy and larger than I expected



Well, if you aren't really thrilled, send it back.  There will be another one that you like better coming along.


----------



## Punkie

S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:


> Ok...so here it is! A Dorothy wristlet in black Nubuk leather. It has the registration card, tags, paper inside the pockets...so that's all good. Was thrown in the box in a plastic bag, no protection...typical QVC shipping. It does have marks and scratches you might be able to see in the pics. From having the Tobi Tote in the same leather, I can say it scratches easy. Any thoughts? It was kind of pricey and I keep thinking I can use the $$$ towards a bag!?! But it is on evil pay, so I'm not out much at this point
> 
> View attachment 2827220
> View attachment 2827221
> View attachment 2827222
> View attachment 2827223
> View attachment 2827224



Wow how neat ! I didn't know what it looked like on the inside. It's beautiful !







Twoboyz said:


> I just ordered an as is Logo Lock hobo in bordeaux. I'm Crossing my fingers for a good one and for it to have the coin purse.



Ohhh can't wait to see !!! I hope it comes in perfect condition and with the coin purse.


----------



## Twoboyz

Punkie said:


> Ohhh can't wait to see !!! I hope it comes in perfect condition and with the coin purse.



Thanks Punkie!


----------



## Vicmarie

Here's the marine Bristol !! I should be getting the taupe smith tomorrow !! 
	

		
			
		

		
	






A few minor scratches but no box cutter slashes or anything . The bottom feet have a couple scuffs like it's been set down a few times . But I don't know if it was a customer return ??


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

Vicmarie said:


> Here's the marine Bristol !! I should be getting the taupe smith tomorrow !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2833611
> View attachment 2833612
> View attachment 2833613
> 
> 
> A few minor scratches but no box cutter slashes or anything . The bottom feet have a couple scuffs like it's been set down a few times . But I don't know if it was a customer return ??




Looks great! You got a good one! Yay! The Bristol and Smith are both on my radar too! Can't wait to see your Smith!


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Here's the marine Bristol !! I should be getting the taupe smith tomorrow !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2833611
> View attachment 2833612
> View attachment 2833613
> 
> 
> A few minor scratches but no box cutter slashes or anything . The bottom feet have a couple scuffs like it's been set down a few times . But I don't know if it was a customer return ??




Oh my gosh, she's so cute!! I love the color. I think overall she looks really good. Congrats on getting that beauty. I can't wait to see the Smith. I didn't even realize it came in that color.  I bet it's beautiful.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> Here's the marine Bristol !! I should be getting the taupe smith tomorrow !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2833611
> View attachment 2833612
> View attachment 2833613
> 
> 
> A few minor scratches but no box cutter slashes or anything . The bottom feet have a couple scuffs like it's been set down a few times . But I don't know if it was a customer return ??




Oooh, what a beauty girlfriend!! Marine is such pretty color.


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> Oh my gosh, she's so cute!! I love the color. I think overall she looks really good. Congrats on getting that beauty. I can't wait to see the Smith. I didn't even realize it came in that color.  I bet it's beautiful.







PcanTannedBty said:


> Oooh, what a beauty girlfriend!! Marine is such pretty color.







S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:


> Looks great! You got a good one! Yay! The Bristol and Smith are both on my radar too! Can't wait to see your Smith!




Thank you ladies ! I am excited to see the taupe , but so far am pretty happy with the Bristol ! I am already thinking I'm gonna send the taupe smith back and I havnt even seen it yet lol


----------



## MiaBorsa

Vicmarie said:


> Here's the marine Bristol !! I should be getting the taupe smith tomorrow !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2833611
> View attachment 2833612
> View attachment 2833613
> 
> 
> A few minor scratches but no box cutter slashes or anything . The bottom feet have a couple scuffs like it's been set down a few times . But I don't know if it was a customer return ??



She's a beauty!   I love the marine color.


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Thank you ladies ! I am excited to see the taupe , but so far am pretty happy with the Bristol ! I am already thinking I'm gonna send the taupe smith back and I havnt even seen it yet lol




Well if it's love it's love! At least it will hopefully make your decision that much easier.


----------



## elbgrl

Vicmarie said:


> Here's the marine Bristol !! I should be getting the taupe smith tomorrow !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2833611
> View attachment 2833612
> View attachment 2833613
> 
> 
> A few minor scratches but no box cutter slashes or anything . The bottom feet have a couple scuffs like it's been set down a few times . But I don't know if it was a customer return ??



Congrats, I love marine florentine!


By the way for those interested, there are Shelbys showing tonight in "as is".


----------



## MaryBel

Vicmarie said:


> Here's the marine Bristol !! I should be getting the taupe smith tomorrow !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2833611
> View attachment 2833612
> View attachment 2833613
> 
> 
> A few minor scratches but no box cutter slashes or anything . The bottom feet have a couple scuffs like it's been set down a few times . But I don't know if it was a customer return ??


 
Congrats on your Bristol. It's in good condition considering Florentine gets a lot of marks, even when picking one at a store.


----------



## Vicmarie

Thanks !  I'm only concerned about the bristol corners now ! Here's the new taupe smith ! It's also as is , and has very few marks ! The price tag is attached with a twist tie though ????


----------



## Trudysmom

Vicmarie said:


> Here's the marine Bristol !! I should be getting the taupe smith tomorrow !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2833611
> View attachment 2833612
> View attachment 2833613
> 
> 
> A few minor scratches but no box cutter slashes or anything . The bottom feet have a couple scuffs like it's been set down a few times . But I don't know if it was a customer return ??


Really pretty! The Bristol and Smith look so great!


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Thanks !  I'm only concerned about the bristol corners now ! Here's the new taupe smith ! It's also as is , and has very few marks ! The price tag is attached with a twist tie though ????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2834387




Another gorgeous one!  You're getting lucky with the as is GF! A twist tie? Lol. They must just package them right back up when they are returned and exactly how they are. It's too bad you can't keep them both. Aren't they about as much as your new Santorini was?


----------



## Twoboyz

My taupe Shelby Shopper is here! I got pretty lucky overall. All accessories, dust bag, and registration card are included. Everything is still wrapped. The only thing is there are some scuffs and scratches on the bottom trim leather. It's not that noticeable, but the one side is pretty deep. The only other thing that might bother me a little is the bag wasn't stuffed so there are creases on the front of the bag. I don't think these will come out because of how stiff the leather is and one side seems to have a line so it might be an actual crease. I really like the color. I just don't know if that crease should bother me. I don't know....what do you guys think?


----------



## elbgrl

Twoboyz said:


> My taupe Shelby Shopper is here! I got pretty lucky overall. All accessories, dust bag, and registration card are included. Everything is still wrapped. The only thing is there are some scuffs and scratches on the bottom trim leather. It's not that noticeable, but the one side is pretty deep. The only other thing that might bother me a little is the bag wasn't stuffed so there are creases on the front of the bag. I don't think these will come out because of how stiff the leather is and one side seems to have a line so it might be an actual crease. I really like the color. I just don't know if that crease should bother me. I don't know....what do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 2836541
> 
> View attachment 2836542
> 
> View attachment 2836543
> 
> View attachment 2836544
> 
> View attachment 2836546



She's lovely TB!  I love the taupe.  At any rate, you have until the end of January to return so check it out thoroughly and don't be in a hurry to send it back.  Try some putting some towels hot from the dryer in her to see if the creases will straighten out.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> My taupe Shelby Shopper is here! I got pretty lucky overall. All accessories, dust bag, and registration card are included. Everything is still wrapped. The only thing is there are some scuffs and scratches on the bottom trim leather. It's not that noticeable, but the one side is pretty deep. The only other thing that might bother me a little is the bag wasn't stuffed so there are creases on the front of the bag. I don't think these will come out because of how stiff the leather is and one side seems to have a line so it might be an actual crease. I really like the color. I just don't know if that crease should bother me. I don't know....what do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 2836541
> 
> View attachment 2836542
> 
> View attachment 2836543
> 
> View attachment 2836544
> 
> View attachment 2836546


 
She is so pretty! 
I agree with Rosie's suggestion. Don't hurry and see if the creases come out. As far as I remember from my Davis tote (which I think has the same leather), the leather softens up a bit once you carry it, so they might disappear at that point.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> My taupe Shelby Shopper is here! I got pretty lucky overall. All accessories, dust bag, and registration card are included. Everything is still wrapped. The only thing is there are some scuffs and scratches on the bottom trim leather. It's not that noticeable, but the one side is pretty deep. The only other thing that might bother me a little is the bag wasn't stuffed so there are creases on the front of the bag. I don't think these will come out because of how stiff the leather is and one side seems to have a line so it might be an actual crease. I really like the color. I just don't know if that crease should bother me. I don't know....what do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 2836541
> 
> View attachment 2836542
> 
> View attachment 2836543
> 
> View attachment 2836544
> 
> View attachment 2836546



She's beautiful, TB.  I imagine a little leather conditioner will take care of the scratches.  Both of my chelseas have slouched, so the creases don't bother me.


----------



## Twoboyz

Thanks Rosie, MaryBel, Sarah! I appreciate your input and suggestions. I am definitely going to wait a little and I'm leaning toward making this one mine!


----------



## elbgrl

Heaven help me I just ordered an "as is" Sophie in orchid!  I have been stalking her since I got the Ivy one by mistake.  Hope she comes home to mama soon


----------



## lavenderjunkie

If you stuff the handbag and then treat it with a warm hair dryer the leather might relax out the creases.   Just be careful that the air is warm, not overly hot.


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> My taupe Shelby Shopper is here! I got pretty lucky overall. All accessories, dust bag, and registration card are included. Everything is still wrapped. The only thing is there are some scuffs and scratches on the bottom trim leather. It's not that noticeable, but the one side is pretty deep. The only other thing that might bother me a little is the bag wasn't stuffed so there are creases on the front of the bag. I don't think these will come out because of how stiff the leather is and one side seems to have a line so it might be an actual crease. I really like the color. I just don't know if that crease should bother me. I don't know....what do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 2836541
> 
> View attachment 2836542
> 
> View attachment 2836543
> 
> View attachment 2836544
> 
> View attachment 2836546




OMG I think it is gorgeous ! Taupe and bone were my favs in this bag !! I think you should stuff it and see how it looks in the morning ?


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Heaven help me I just ordered an "as is" Sophie in orchid!  I have been stalking her since I got the Ivy one by mistake.  Hope she comes home to mama soon




I looooovvvve that orchid color! It's going to be gorgeous. I hope you get a nice one.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> If you stuff the handbag and then treat it with a warm hair dryer the leather might relax out the creases.   Just be careful that the air is warm, not overly hot.




Thanks for the advice LJ. I just took off all the wrapping g and put my stuff in it. The creases might have gotten better. I put my organizer in the front compartment which filled it pretty well and it looks fine. I love this bag! This ones a keeper for sure!


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> OMG I think it is gorgeous ! Taupe and bone were my favs in this bag !! I think you should stuff it and see how it looks in the morning ?




Thanks Vickie! I'm all loaded up for tomorrow and I honestly think it has relaxed. I wonder if it was cold from being outside. It looks fine with my stuff inside. I'm loving it right now!


----------



## elbgrl

There are about 60 as is bags listed now!  Funny how they all cropped up after the easy pays were over.  Had a Thanksgiving  easy pay on my account to use though when I ordered last night.  Take that Q!


----------



## hopi

elbgrl said:


> Heaven help me I just ordered an "as is" Sophie in orchid!  I have been stalking her since I got the Ivy one by mistake.  Hope she comes home to mama soon





Sophies do fit you perfectly, hoping they go to ILD one day cause I need one.


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> There are about 60 as is bags listed now!  Funny how they all cropped up after the easy pays were over.  Had a Thanksgiving  easy pay on my account to use though when I ordered last night.  Take that Q!




I thought that was kind of funny myself. You'd think they would want to get them up there so they would sell. Those bags sell like hotcakes when they have easy pay. Oh, I forgot about my easy pay coupon! Thanks !


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Vickie! I'm all loaded up for tomorrow and I honestly think it has relaxed. I wonder if it was cold from being outside. It looks fine with my stuff inside. I'm loving it right now!



Glad she relaxed, TB.  They do get wonky and the cold weather kind of makes them stiff, so when they "defrost" they look better.      My Santorini has finally recovered, too.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> There are about 60 as is bags listed now!  Funny how they all cropped up after the easy pays were over.  Had a Thanksgiving  easy pay on my account to use though when I ordered last night.  *Take that Q!*



   Hope you get a winner, Rosie!


----------



## Vicmarie

MiaBorsa said:


> Glad she relaxed, TB.  They do get wonky and the cold weather kind of makes them stiff, so when they "defrost" they look better.      My Santorini has finally recovered, too.




Lol too funny


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Heaven help me I just ordered an "as is" Sophie in orchid!  I have been stalking her since I got the Ivy one by mistake.  Hope she comes home to mama soon


 
Congrats Rosie!


I too fell under the "As is" spells once more. Ordered a dark gray Lolo. I too used my Easy pay on request.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks for the advice LJ. I just took off all the wrapping g and put my stuff in it. The creases might have gotten better. I put my organizer in the front compartment which filled it pretty well and it looks fine. I love this bag! This ones a keeper for sure!




Hey TB!
Glad to hear she's relaxed. I think with use it will get better to where you won't notice it anymore.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Congrats Rosie!
> 
> 
> I too fell under the "As is" spells once more. Ordered a dark gray Lolo. I too used my Easy pay on request.




Woo hoo! Another Lolo! You guys are taunting me.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> Congrats Rosie!
> 
> 
> I too fell under the "As is" spells once more. Ordered a dark gray Lolo. I too used my Easy pay on request.




Yay.... Congrats girly!! Once I carry my red one a bit, I think I'll get another and grey comes to mind. 

Easy pay on request??? How do you qualify for that?


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> Congrats Rosie!
> 
> 
> I too fell under the "As is" spells once more. Ordered a dark gray Lolo. I too used my Easy pay on request.



All right more Lolos coming!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yay.... Congrats girly!! Once I carry my red one a bit, I think I'll get another and grey comes to mind.
> 
> Easy pay on request??? How do you qualify for that?


 
Thanks GF!
I was just watching the presentation this morning and I love the dark gray. There is also a light gray, but it's too light for me. 


I got a postcard on the mail, they sent it around thanksgiving. You can see if you have it in your account if you go to www.qvc.com/thankyou
If it is in your account, it will give you a message saying the promotion is active and you can use it, if not, it will tell you that you don't have this promotion in your account. I enabled mine but I was not able to apply it when I placed the order online, I had to call CS and the rep modified my order to apply it.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> I was just watching the presentation this morning and I love the dark gray. There is also a light gray, but it's too light for me.
> 
> 
> I got a postcard on the mail, they sent it around thanksgiving. You can see if you have it in your account if you go to www.qvc.com/thankyou
> If it is in your account, it will give you a message saying the promotion is active and you can use it, if not, it will tell you that you don't have this promotion in your account. I enabled mine but I was not able to apply it when I placed the order online, I had to call CS and the rep modified my order to apply it.




They light grey is not as pretty as dark grey in my taste. 

And yes!!!... I just checked that link and yes... I am eligible!! Thanks for the direction.


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> All right more Lolos coming!




Hopefully I get one in good condition!


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> They light grey is not as pretty as dark grey in my taste.
> 
> And yes!!!... I just checked that link and yes... I am eligible!! Thanks for the direction.


 
I agree, I like the dark gray more too!


Awesome news GF! 
You should have 2 easy pays on request, one expires at the end of this month and the other one at the end of January. They apply for items priced $50 or more. They are to split the item in 5 EZ Pays each time.


----------



## CatePNW

Twoboyz said:


> My taupe Shelby Shopper is here! I got pretty lucky overall. All accessories, dust bag, and registration card are included. Everything is still wrapped. The only thing is there are some scuffs and scratches on the bottom trim leather. It's not that noticeable, but the one side is pretty deep. The only other thing that might bother me a little is the bag wasn't stuffed so there are creases on the front of the bag. I don't think these will come out because of how stiff the leather is and one side seems to have a line so it might be an actual crease. I really like the color. I just don't know if that crease should bother me. I don't know....what do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 2836541
> 
> View attachment 2836542
> 
> View attachment 2836543
> 
> View attachment 2836544
> 
> View attachment 2836546



Just saw one of these in the Plum purple color tonight at Marshalls!  I mean, a woman had it in her shopping cart, it was not for sale.  It was beautiful!  I thought of you when I saw it.


----------



## CatePNW

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> I was just watching the presentation this morning and I love the dark gray. There is also a light gray, but it's too light for me.
> 
> 
> I got a postcard on the mail, they sent it around thanksgiving. You can see if you have it in your account if you go to www.qvc.com/thankyou
> If it is in your account, it will give you a message saying the promotion is active and you can use it, if not, it will tell you that you don't have this promotion in your account. I enabled mine but I was not able to apply it when I placed the order online, I had to call CS and the rep modified my order to apply it.



Wow, I hardly shop at QVC, and even I had one on my account!


----------



## gatorgirl07

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> I was just watching the presentation this morning and I love the dark gray. There is also a light gray, but it's too light for me.
> 
> 
> I got a postcard on the mail, they sent it around thanksgiving. You can see if you have it in your account if you go to www.qvc.com/thankyou
> If it is in your account, it will give you a message saying the promotion is active and you can use it, if not, it will tell you that you don't have this promotion in your account. I enabled mine but I was not able to apply it when I placed the order online, I had to call CS and the rep modified my order to apply it.



I'm glad you said something!  I never got anything in the mail or email, but I clicked your link, and "poof" there it was.......


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> Just saw one of these in the Plum purple color tonight at Marshalls!  I mean, a woman had it in her shopping cart, it was not for sale.  It was beautiful!  I thought of you when I saw it.




Oh how cool! Thanks for thinking of me. I'd love to see the plum. I enjoyed carrying mine today.


----------



## MaryBel

CatePNW said:


> Wow, I hardly shop at QVC, and even I had one on my account!


 


gatorgirl07 said:


> I'm glad you said something!  I never got anything in the mail or email, but I clicked your link, and "poof" there it was.......


 
Yay! Glad to hear you both have them! 
So now, what are you getting?


----------



## MaryBel

Finally got the 2 Shelby shoppers I ordered (navy and bone).
Both bags came almost complete, the navy is missing the registration form and the bone is missing the form and the dust bag, but both have the fobs and most importantly, the wristlets!


Both came completely unwrapped, unstuffed, well, the navy did, the bone had still a couple of wrappings around the hardware on the handles. The navy is perfect. That one for sure is staying. I said I was going to keep only one but I like the bone too. It has a little crease on the leather on top of the brown corners, you can see how it bulges out a bit on the pic but I think it might get better once the whole bag softens up. It seems like the perfect bag for summer. I think because of the leather it will be easy to care even though is so light colored. What do you think?


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Finally got the 2 Shelby shoppers I ordered (navy and bone).
> Both bags came almost complete, the navy is missing the registration form and the bone is missing the form and the dust bag, but both have the fobs and most importantly, the wristlets!
> 
> 
> Both came completely unwrapped, unstuffed, well, the navy did, the bone had still a couple of wrappings around the hardware on the handles. The navy is perfect. That one for sure is staying. I said I was going to keep only one but I like the bone too. It has a little crease on the leather on top of the brown corners, you can see how it bulges out a bit on the pic but I think it might get better once the whole bag softens up. It seems like the perfect bag for summer. I think because of the leather it will be easy to care even though is so light colored. What do you think?




Oooh, both are so pretty! I think it would be tough for me to send back the bone. It's so gorgeous! I think those creases will relax. Mine seem to have relaxed already. Did you put your stuff in it yet to see how it looks? I think this leather will easily wipe clean. It's supposed to be like saffiano. Congrats on getting all of the accessories! I'd like to order the red, but now I'm afraid my luck has run out and I'll get one without the accessories.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Oooh, both are so pretty! I think it would be tough for me to send back the bone. It's so gorgeous! I think those creases will relax. Mine seem to have relaxed already. Did you put your stuff in it yet to see how it looks? I think this leather will easily wipe clean. It's supposed to be like saffiano. Congrats on getting all of the accessories! I'd like to order the red, but now I'm afraid my luck has run out and I'll get one without the accessories.


 
That's why I'm considering keeping it even though I said I was going to pick one of the 2.  No, I haven't put my stuff on it, I just put one of those air pillows to see how it looked. The pic is with the pillow in.


I'd order the red, especially before the Dec EZ pay on request expires, so you can get it on EZ pay.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> That's why I'm considering keeping it even though I said I was going to pick one of the 2.  No, I haven't put my stuff on it, I just put one of those air pillows to see how it looked. The pic is with the pillow in.
> 
> 
> I'd order the red, especially before the Dec EZ pay on request expires, so you can get it on EZ pay.




Well, you convinced me! I ordered the red with my easy pay coupon.


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Saw a flo small satchel in bordeaux As Is yesterday. Dragged my feet on ordering it and thought that this color posted was probably a mispost because this color has been discontinued for awhile.  Needless to say,  the bag is gone today. Im thinking it was a crimson.


----------



## Twoboyz

FlorentineQuack said:


> Saw a flo small satchel in bordeaux As Is yesterday. Dragged my feet on ordering it and thought that this color posted was probably a mispost because this color has been discontinued for awhile.  Needless to say,  the bag is gone today. Im thinking it was a crimson.




I saw that one too and thought the exact same thing . My as is Crimson small flo will arrive tomorrow. I'm nervous....


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Twoboyz said:


> I saw that one too and thought the exact same thing . My as is Crimson small flo will arrive tomorrow. I'm nervous....



Hope it goes well. You had much success with your gray shelby!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Well, you convinced me! I ordered the red with my easy pay coupon.


Congrats!
The red is very pretty. I was tempted to get one but I already have a red tote with the same color trim, so it would be too close.


----------



## Twoboyz

FlorentineQuack said:


> Hope it goes well. You had much success with your gray shelby!




Thanks FQ!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Congrats!
> 
> The red is very pretty. I was tempted to get one but I already have a red tote with the same color trim, so it would be too close.




Thanks MaryBel! I would be so happy if I got my same bag I returned. What are the chances?


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Finally got the 2 Shelby shoppers I ordered (navy and bone).
> Both bags came almost complete, the navy is missing the registration form and the bone is missing the form and the dust bag, but both have the fobs and most importantly, the wristlets!
> 
> 
> Both came completely unwrapped, unstuffed, well, the navy did, the bone had still a couple of wrappings around the hardware on the handles. The navy is perfect. That one for sure is staying. I said I was going to keep only one but I like the bone too. It has a little crease on the leather on top of the brown corners, you can see how it bulges out a bit on the pic but I think it might get better once the whole bag softens up. It seems like the perfect bag for summer. I think because of the leather it will be easy to care even though is so light colored. What do you think?



Hi MB!

I love both!  I agree with TB, it would hard to send back the bone.  But if I had to choose, I'd keep the navy.  I haven't seen the leather IRL but if it's like saffiano leather it'll be easy to maintain, even in bone!

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Well, you convinced me! I ordered the red with my easy pay coupon.



 YAY! You ordered RED! Fingers crossed you get all the accessories!


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> Finally got the 2 Shelby shoppers I ordered (navy and bone).
> Both bags came almost complete, the navy is missing the registration form and the bone is missing the form and the dust bag, but both have the fobs and most importantly, the wristlets!
> 
> 
> Both came completely unwrapped, unstuffed, well, the navy did, the bone had still a couple of wrappings around the hardware on the handles. The navy is perfect. That one for sure is staying. I said I was going to keep only one but I like the bone too. It has a little crease on the leather on top of the brown corners, you can see how it bulges out a bit on the pic but I think it might get better once the whole bag softens up. It seems like the perfect bag for summer. I think because of the leather it will be easy to care even though is so light colored. What do you think?


Both are lovely MB, I'd have a hard time sending back either one.


Twoboyz said:


> Well, you convinced me! I ordered the red with my easy pay coupon.


Yay!  Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

I am in love...I am in love.....
Here she is in almost complete perfection. It's the small Florentine Satchel in Crimson. Apparently dust bags are a hot commodity, because it's all that was missing in this shipment. The only small thing that I can find wrong is a scratch/shallow gauge on the front that's not that noticeable. I can only see it in certain angles and I'm going to chose to accept it.  This seems to be that Florentine texture that doesn't scratch easily, like my Violet Kingston. It seems more low maintenance. I know I say this about every one, but this might be my new favorite!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Love the color.   Enjoy your new Flo.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> Love the color.   Enjoy your new Flo.




Thanks LJ!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I am in love...I am in love.....
> Here she is in almost complete perfection. It's the small Florentine Satchel in Crimson. Apparently dust bags are a hot commodity, because it's all that was missing in this shipment. The only small thing that I can find wrong is a scratch/shallow gauge on the front that's not that noticeable. I can only see it in certain angles and I'm going to chose to accept it.  This seems to be that Florentine texture that doesn't scratch easily, like my Violet Kingston. It seems more low maintenance. I know I say this about every one, but this might be my new favorite!
> 
> View attachment 2840761
> 
> View attachment 2840762
> 
> View attachment 2840763




She's gorgeous! 
It looks darker than my crimson, but I like this one even better!


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

Twoboyz said:


> I am in love...I am in love.....
> Here she is in almost complete perfection. It's the small Florentine Satchel in Crimson. Apparently dust bags are a hot commodity, because it's all that was missing in this shipment. The only small thing that I can find wrong is a scratch/shallow gauge on the front that's not that noticeable. I can only see it in certain angles and I'm going to chose to accept it.  This seems to be that Florentine texture that doesn't scratch easily, like my Violet Kingston. It seems more low maintenance. I know I say this about every one, but this might be my new favorite!
> 
> View attachment 2840761
> 
> View attachment 2840762
> 
> View attachment 2840763




Absolutely stunning TB!! The Flo's are my favorite and I think this is a keeper for sure! The color is beautiful and will go with many wardrobe choices


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Twoboyz said:


> I am in love...I am in love.....
> Here she is in almost complete perfection. It's the small Florentine Satchel in Crimson. Apparently dust bags are a hot commodity, because it's all that was missing in this shipment. The only small thing that I can find wrong is a scratch/shallow gauge on the front that's not that noticeable. I can only see it in certain angles and I'm going to chose to accept it.  This seems to be that Florentine texture that doesn't scratch easily, like my Violet Kingston. It seems more low maintenance. I know I say this about every one, but this might be my new favorite!
> 
> View attachment 2840761
> 
> View attachment 2840762
> 
> View attachment 2840763



So beautiful!  Glad she came in one piece!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I am in love...I am in love.....
> Here she is in almost complete perfection. It's the small Florentine Satchel in Crimson. Apparently dust bags are a hot commodity, because it's all that was missing in this shipment. The only small thing that I can find wrong is a scratch/shallow gauge on the front that's not that noticeable. I can only see it in certain angles and I'm going to chose to accept it.  This seems to be that Florentine texture that doesn't scratch easily, like my Violet Kingston. It seems more low maintenance. I know I say this about every one, but this might be my new favorite!
> 
> View attachment 2840761
> 
> View attachment 2840762
> 
> View attachment 2840763




Sooooo pretty!! I love this shade of Crimson. It's a tad deeper than my Clayton. Love it! Enjoy her in good health girlfriend.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Twoboyz said:


> I am in love...I am in love.....
> Here she is in almost complete perfection. It's the small Florentine Satchel in Crimson. Apparently dust bags are a hot commodity, because it's all that was missing in this shipment. The only small thing that I can find wrong is a scratch/shallow gauge on the front that's not that noticeable. I can only see it in certain angles and I'm going to chose to accept it.  This seems to be that Florentine texture that doesn't scratch easily, like my Violet Kingston. It seems more low maintenance. I know I say this about every one, but this might be my new favorite!
> 
> View attachment 2840761
> 
> View attachment 2840762
> 
> View attachment 2840763



Twoboyz...wow! I am _so_ impressed with that color! Looks much prettier and seriously beautiful than I had expected. That's a bag that you can dress down or dress up. Perfect!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> She's gorgeous!
> It looks darker than my crimson, but I like this one even better!



Thanks MaryBel! It could just be the lighting.  It is pretty dark though.  I love it!



S.P.A.R.K.L.E said:


> Absolutely stunning TB!! The Flo's are my favorite and I think this is a keeper for sure! The color is beautiful and will go with many wardrobe choices



Thanks Sparkle! It has become my favorite too, probably small Flo and Shelby are my two favorites of the moment.  



FlorentineQuack said:


> So beautiful!  Glad she came in one piece!



Thanks FQ! I'm so relieved.  I always get so nervous before an as is purchase.  However I'm feeling a little like my luck has run out.  I'm bracing myself for the red Shelby to not be so greatl  :crosses fingers:



PcanTannedBty said:


> Sooooo pretty!! I love this shade of Crimson. It's a tad deeper than my Clayton. Love it! Enjoy her in good health girlfriend.



Thanks Pcan! I don't have the Clayton to compare anymore, but it looks pretty close if I remember right.  It might just be the lighting.  I couldn't get it in good light, it just kept looking black.  I love it! 



Glitter_pixie said:


> Twoboyz...wow! I am _so_ impressed with that color! Looks much prettier and seriously beautiful than I had expected. That's a bag that you can dress down or dress up. Perfect!



Thanks GP! This is probably my favorite color hands down. It's so rich and beautiful. It can almost pass as a deep brown too.  My new favorite.


----------



## seton

Twoboyz said:


> I am in love...I am in love.....
> Here she is in almost complete perfection. It's the small Florentine Satchel in Crimson. Apparently dust bags are a hot commodity, because it's all that was missing in this shipment. The only small thing that I can find wrong is a scratch/shallow gauge on the front that's not that noticeable. I can only see it in certain angles and I'm going to chose to accept it.  This seems to be that Florentine texture that doesn't scratch easily, like my Violet Kingston. It seems more low maintenance. I know I say this about every one, but this might be my new favorite!
> 
> View attachment 2840761
> 
> View attachment 2840762
> 
> View attachment 2840763





wow! that is the darkest crimson I've ever seen. the leather looks great! wear in good health!


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> I am in love...I am in love.....
> Here she is in almost complete perfection. It's the small Florentine Satchel in Crimson. Apparently dust bags are a hot commodity, because it's all that was missing in this shipment. The only small thing that I can find wrong is a scratch/shallow gauge on the front that's not that noticeable. I can only see it in certain angles and I'm going to chose to accept it.  This seems to be that Florentine texture that doesn't scratch easily, like my Violet Kingston. It seems more low maintenance. I know I say this about every one, but this might be my new favorite!
> 
> View attachment 2840761
> 
> View attachment 2840762
> 
> View attachment 2840763


So pretty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> I am in love...I am in love.....
> Here she is in almost complete perfection. It's the small Florentine Satchel in Crimson. Apparently dust bags are a hot commodity, because it's all that was missing in this shipment. The only small thing that I can find wrong is a scratch/shallow gauge on the front that's not that noticeable. I can only see it in certain angles and I'm going to chose to accept it.  This seems to be that Florentine texture that doesn't scratch easily, like my Violet Kingston. It seems more low maintenance. I know I say this about every one, but this might be my new favorite!
> 
> View attachment 2840761
> 
> View attachment 2840762
> 
> View attachment 2840763


 
Oh my!  Now I have to add crimson flo to my list, lol.  Congrats!!  So happy for you that she's in good shape!  Woo Hoo!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Finally got the 2 Shelby shoppers I ordered (navy and bone).
> Both bags came almost complete, the navy is missing the registration form and the bone is missing the form and the dust bag, but both have the fobs and most importantly, the wristlets!
> 
> 
> Both came completely unwrapped, unstuffed, well, the navy did, the bone had still a couple of wrappings around the hardware on the handles. The navy is perfect. That one for sure is staying. I said I was going to keep only one but I like the bone too. It has a little crease on the leather on top of the brown corners, you can see how it bulges out a bit on the pic but I think it might get better once the whole bag softens up. It seems like the perfect bag for summer. I think because of the leather it will be easy to care even though is so light colored. What do you think?


 
Another good result from an As Is purchase!  Yay!  Congrats!  Both colors are great and I would not want to send either one back.  

Are you hoping the bag softens and slouches?  I'm more of a structured bag girl, so I always wonder about that.  I guess that's why I don't normally go for the hobos and other slouchy bags.


----------



## Twoboyz

seton said:


> wow! that is the darkest crimson I've ever seen. the leather looks great! wear in good health!




Thanks Seton! I really love it.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> So pretty!




Thanks  I can't wait to wear it, but today will have to be for red pebbled.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oh my!  Now I have to add crimson flo to my list, lol.  Congrats!!  So happy for you that she's in good shape!  Woo Hoo!!




Thanks NAC! I said I was happy with the bags I have and I was going to give buying a rest...would you believe now I want it in marine? :sigh:


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> I am in love...I am in love.....
> Here she is in almost complete perfection. It's the small Florentine Satchel in Crimson. Apparently dust bags are a hot commodity, because it's all that was missing in this shipment. The only small thing that I can find wrong is a scratch/shallow gauge on the front that's not that noticeable. I can only see it in certain angles and I'm going to chose to accept it.  This seems to be that Florentine texture that doesn't scratch easily, like my Violet Kingston. It seems more low maintenance. I know I say this about every one, but this might be my new favorite!
> 
> View attachment 2840761
> 
> View attachment 2840762
> 
> View attachment 2840763



She's beautiful TB!   Think of the scratch as a "birth/beauty mark" and love Flo with her flaw. 

 I believe she is your new favorite! (Until you get your next new favorite. )


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> She's beautiful TB!   Think of the scratch as a "birth/beauty mark" and love Flo with her flaw.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe she is your new favorite! (Until you get your next new favorite. )




Haha, you are right. Actually I love them all! I like the beauty mark perspective. Thank you  I'm already after marine!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Haha, you are right. Actually I love them all! I like the beauty mark perspective. Thank you  *I'm already after marine*!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


>




Well....I just placed my order for a marine small flo satchel at the Seattle Outlet. It was 50% off and still wrapped in their back room. Okay now I'm pretty confident all I'll be getting for Christmas is a lump of coal because I've been ordering too many bags! Now...stick a fork in me!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks NAC! I said I was happy with the bags I have and I was going to give buying a rest...would you believe now I want it in marine? :sigh:




Me too TB... I'm looking for a Marine Clay. My outlet has one but they said it was more pebbled. I didn't want/like pebble on the Clayton. On to the next outlet. Hope you find your Marine.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Me too TB... I'm looking for a Marine Clay. My outlet has one but they said it was more pebbled. I didn't want/like pebble on the Clayton. On to the next outlet. Hope you find your Marine.




Well...I did... Oops...I just ordered one from the Seattle outlet. 50% off. It was in the back room still wrapped and smooth. I hope you find your Clay. Did the outlet check other outlets for you?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Well...I did... Oops...I just ordered one from the Seattle outlet. 50% off. It was in the back room still wrapped and smooth. I hope you find your Clay. Did the outlet check other outlets for you?




Oh yay!!! Congrats! Yes, I found one at DE outlet. They have a few. I'm calling back on Friday because my outlet says they are getting a shipment on Fri. Hoping they get one in. If not, I'll order from DE. I hate waiting on shipping. &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Well....I just placed my order for a marine small flo satchel at the Seattle Outlet. It was 50% off and still wrapped in their back room. Okay now I'm pretty confident all I'll be getting for Christmas is a lump of coal because I've been ordering too many bags! Now*...stick a fork in me!*



 Congrats! Can't wait to see your pics of your "new favorite"!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh yay!!! Congrats! Yes, I found one at DE outlet. They have a few. I'm calling back on Friday because my outlet says they are getting a shipment on Fri. Hoping they get one in. If not, I'll order from DE. I hate waiting on shipping. &#128513;&#128513;




Yay!!! Well it sounds like either way you'll have one soon. I'm crossing my fingers they get one soon. I hate waiting for shipping too. It seems like it's all I do these days. In the meantime you can carry one of your other gorgeous Clayton sisters.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Congrats! Can't wait to see your pics of your "new favorite"!




Hahaha, thanks RN! No doubt it will be!


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Dreaming of an orange Clayton! 4-6 weeks please hurry.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

FlorentineQuack said:


> Dreaming of an orange Clayton! 4-6 weeks please hurry.




Yay... You decided to Leo your order. I aw an orange on eBay. Thought about getn it. The countdown begins for you.


----------



## FlorentineQuack

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yay... You decided to Leo your order. I aw an orange on eBay. Thought about getn it. The countdown begins for you.



Yes, patience is key. Its going to kill me in the process. I may have to get another bag while I wait.  But the ones I want are usually not shippable


----------



## FlorentineQuack

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yay... You decided to Leo your order. I aw an orange on eBay. Thought about getn it. The countdown begins for you.



Yes, patience is key. Its going to kill me in the process. I may have to get another bag while I wait.  But the ones I want are usually not shippable


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Sorry for the duplicate.  Phone acting crazy.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks NAC! I said I was happy with the bags I have and I was going to give buying a rest...would you believe now I want it in marine? :sigh:


 

I know what you mean.  I say that after every purchase.  Now I'm content.  Then I see another gorgeous picture here on this forum and there goes my wish list again.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Well....I just placed my order for a marine small flo satchel at the Seattle Outlet. It was 50% off and still wrapped in their back room. Okay now I'm pretty confident all I'll be getting for Christmas is a lump of coal because I've been ordering too many bags! Now...stick a fork in me!


 
Good for you!!  I can't wait to see pictures when she arrives!


----------



## aerinha

Technically I got a QVC return off ebay a moment ago.  I really wanted the small florentine satchel in t-moro and ebay had one at a great price that appears to be nice smooth leather.  Seller said it was a QVC return.

If it is nice, the one I am waiting for from Macy's (chestnut not t-moro) will be returned upon arrival.  If not so nice I will carry it a couple times and sell it at work discounted.  The ladies there love my bag sales.


----------



## Twoboyz

aerinha said:


> Technically I got a QVC return off ebay a moment ago.  I really wanted the small florentine satchel in t-moro and ebay had one at a great price that appears to be nice smooth leather.  Seller said it was a QVC return.
> 
> If it is nice, the one I am waiting for from Macy's (chestnut not t-moro) will be returned upon arrival.  If not so nice I will carry it a couple times and sell it at work discounted.  The ladies there love my bag sales.




That's great you found one! That's one nice thing about ebay vs QVC as is. At least you get to see the actual item if the seller is a good honest seller. I hope she's a beauty. The Tmoro is TDF


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Finally got the 2 Shelby shoppers I ordered (navy and bone).
> Both bags came almost complete, the navy is missing the registration form and the bone is missing the form and the dust bag, but both have the fobs and most importantly, the wristlets!
> 
> Both came completely unwrapped, unstuffed, well, the navy did, the bone had still a couple of wrappings around the hardware on the handles. The navy is perfect. That one for sure is staying. I said I was going to keep only one but I like the bone too. It has a little crease on the leather on top of the brown corners, you can see how it bulges out a bit on the pic but I think it might get better once the whole bag softens up. It seems like the perfect bag for summer. I think because of the leather it will be easy to care even though is so light colored. What do you think?


   Gorgeous!   Congrats!




Twoboyz said:


> I am in love...I am in love.....
> Here she is in almost complete perfection. It's the small Florentine Satchel in Crimson. Apparently dust bags are a hot commodity, because it's all that was missing in this shipment. The only small thing that I can find wrong is a scratch/shallow gauge on the front that's not that noticeable. I can only see it in certain angles and I'm going to chose to accept it.  This seems to be that Florentine texture that doesn't scratch easily, like my Violet Kingston. It seems more low maintenance. I know I say this about every one, but this might be my new favorite!
> 
> View attachment 2840761
> 
> View attachment 2840762
> 
> View attachment 2840763


  She's a beauty, TB!   Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

I received my as is Shelby Shopper in red today. I got lucky again! The only thing missing is the dust bag. What is it with these dust bags? 

The handles and hardware were still wrapped. The wristlet and key fob were still in original wrap and attached to the key keeper. The only thing is the zipper of the center compartment is a little sticky. I'm
going to try some wax paper to see if it helps. There is a light scuff on one of the vachetta corners and a little
creasing where the bag was folded. Why does QVC always ship these as is bags empty and folded? I'm hoping when the bag warms up from being out in the cold it will straighten out. At least this time it was folded backward so the creases are on the back of the bag and not in the front. The creases on my taupe as is Shelby are already getting better.


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

Twoboyz said:


> I received my as is Shelby Shopper in red today. I got lucky again! The only thing missing is the dust bag. What is it with these dust bags?
> 
> The handles and hardware were still wrapped. The wristlet and key fob were still in original wrap and attached to the key keeper. The only thing is the zipper of the center compartment is a little sticky. I'm
> going to try some wax paper to see if it helps. There is a light scuff on one of the vachetta corners and a little
> creasing where the bag was folded. Why does QVC always ship these as is bags empty and folded? I'm hoping when the bag warms up from being out in the cold it will straighten out. At least this time it was folded backward so the creases are on the back of the bag and not in the front. The creases on my taupe as is Shelby are already getting better.
> 
> View attachment 2845921
> 
> View attachment 2845922
> 
> View attachment 2845923




Yay! So happy you got her back and it's a good one  Always a gamble with Q as is, but I think most of us have been lucky lately!


----------



## aerinha

Twoboyz said:


> I received my as is Shelby Shopper in red today. I got lucky again! The only thing missing is the dust bag. What is it with these dust bags?
> 
> The handles and hardware were still wrapped. The wristlet and key fob were still in original wrap and attached to the key keeper. The only thing is the zipper of the center compartment is a little sticky. I'm
> going to try some wax paper to see if it helps. There is a light scuff on one of the vachetta corners and a little
> creasing where the bag was folded. Why does QVC always ship these as is bags empty and folded? I'm hoping when the bag warms up from being out in the cold it will straighten out. At least this time it was folded backward so the creases are on the back of the bag and not in the front. The creases on my taupe as is Shelby are already getting better.
> 
> View attachment 2845921
> 
> View attachment 2845922
> 
> View attachment 2845923



I think warming up will help.  My flo satchel arrived flat and stiff as cardboard today, but an hour in the house and she softened up.  I think the cold "stuns" them


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Looks pretty good TB.  Try stuffing the bag and giving it a few strokes with a warm hairdryer.  Not too close to the bag and not too hot,  just enough so she will relax a bit.   Handbag looks lovely.  Enjoy.


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> I received my as is Shelby Shopper in red today. I got lucky again! The only thing missing is the dust bag. What is it with these dust bags?
> 
> The handles and hardware were still wrapped. The wristlet and key fob were still in original wrap and attached to the key keeper. The only thing is the zipper of the center compartment is a little sticky. I'm
> going to try some wax paper to see if it helps. There is a light scuff on one of the vachetta corners and a little
> creasing where the bag was folded. Why does QVC always ship these as is bags empty and folded? I'm hoping when the bag warms up from being out in the cold it will straighten out. At least this time it was folded backward so the creases are on the back of the bag and not in the front. The creases on my taupe as is Shelby are already getting better.
> 
> View attachment 2845921
> 
> View attachment 2845922
> 
> View attachment 2845923



Sharp looking bag, TB.  I'm glad you got a nice one!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I received my as is Shelby Shopper in red today. I got lucky again! The only thing missing is the dust bag. What is it with these dust bags?
> 
> The handles and hardware were still wrapped. The wristlet and key fob were still in original wrap and attached to the key keeper. The only thing is the zipper of the center compartment is a little sticky. I'm
> going to try some wax paper to see if it helps. There is a light scuff on one of the vachetta corners and a little
> creasing where the bag was folded. Why does QVC always ship these as is bags empty and folded? I'm hoping when the bag warms up from being out in the cold it will straighten out. At least this time it was folded backward so the creases are on the back of the bag and not in the front. The creases on my taupe as is Shelby are already getting better.
> 
> View attachment 2845921
> 
> View attachment 2845922
> 
> View attachment 2845923




You got another winner gf!!! I think the creases will fall out eventually. Love that red. Congrats on getting all the accessories. &#128515;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

aerinha said:


> I think warming up will help.  My flo satchel arrived flat and stiff as cardboard today, but an hour in the house and she softened up.  I think the cold "stuns" them




I think it's so neat to hear y'all say how cold it it... I remember those days back on the west coast. Grrrr...

I had on a maxi dress yesterday. &#128513;&#128513;. Ok, I'm done bragging now.


----------



## Twoboyz

Thank you all so much! I'm very happy and feel blessed to have gotten so lucky lately.  I think I might ring in the new year with this red beauty


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I think it's so neat to hear y'all say how cold it it... I remember those days back on the west coast. Grrrr...
> 
> I had on a maxi dress yesterday. &#128513;&#128513;. Ok, I'm done bragging now.




Oh Pcan...you're so bad...lol! I'm jelly!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> I received my as is Shelby Shopper in red today. I got lucky again! The only thing missing is the dust bag. What is it with these dust bags?
> 
> The handles and hardware were still wrapped. The wristlet and key fob were still in original wrap and attached to the key keeper. The only thing is the zipper of the center compartment is a little sticky. I'm
> going to try some wax paper to see if it helps. There is a light scuff on one of the vachetta corners and a little
> creasing where the bag was folded. Why does QVC always ship these as is bags empty and folded? I'm hoping when the bag warms up from being out in the cold it will straighten out. At least this time it was folded backward so the creases are on the back of the bag and not in the front. The creases on my taupe as is Shelby are already getting better.
> 
> View attachment 2845921
> 
> View attachment 2845922
> 
> View attachment 2845923



Yay!  I'm happy you got all the accessories!  And she's BEAUTIFUL!  I only use the dust bags for laundry bags when I travel so I wouldn't miss that, but it is strange that the dust bag is usually missing. I read on the LV Forum that ebay no longer allows the selling of just the LV dust bags because people buy them and use them to legitimize fake LV bags.  I'm sure that's not the case here.  Maybe they just need laundry bags.

Congrats!


----------



## lovedb

Twoboyz said:


> I received my as is Shelby Shopper in red today. I got lucky again! The only thing missing is the dust bag. What is it with these dust bags?
> 
> The handles and hardware were still wrapped. The wristlet and key fob were still in original wrap and attached to the key keeper. The only thing is the zipper of the center compartment is a little sticky. I'm
> going to try some wax paper to see if it helps. There is a light scuff on one of the vachetta corners and a little
> creasing where the bag was folded. Why does QVC always ship these as is bags empty and folded? I'm hoping when the bag warms up from being out in the cold it will straighten out. At least this time it was folded backward so the creases are on the back of the bag and not in the front. The creases on my taupe as is Shelby are already getting better.
> 
> View attachment 2845921
> 
> View attachment 2845922
> 
> View attachment 2845923



I recently purchased the flo satchel in salmon direct from Dooney and it came without the dust bag.  I called Dooney to ask about it and the SA told me that there had been a problem with color transfer from the dust bags, so some of the bags were being shipped without the dust bag.  He then told me to go to WalMart and buy some white pillowcases and to use those instead, LOL.


----------



## lovedb

Twoboyz said:


> I received my as is Shelby Shopper in red today. I got lucky again! The only thing missing is the dust bag. What is it with these dust bags?
> 
> The handles and hardware were still wrapped. The wristlet and key fob were still in original wrap and attached to the key keeper. The only thing is the zipper of the center compartment is a little sticky. I'm
> going to try some wax paper to see if it helps. There is a light scuff on one of the vachetta corners and a little
> creasing where the bag was folded. Why does QVC always ship these as is bags empty and folded? I'm hoping when the bag warms up from being out in the cold it will straighten out. At least this time it was folded backward so the creases are on the back of the bag and not in the front. The creases on my taupe as is Shelby are already getting better.
> 
> View attachment 2845921
> 
> View attachment 2845922
> 
> View attachment 2845923



I recently purchased the flo satchel in salmon direct from Dooney and it came without the dust bag.  I called Dooney to ask about it and the SA told me that there had been a problem with color transfer from the dust bags, so some of the bags were being shipped without them.  He then told me to go to WalMart and buy some white pillowcases and to use those instead, LOL.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Yay!  I'm happy you got all the accessories!  And she's BEAUTIFUL!  I only use the dust bags for laundry bags when I travel so I wouldn't miss that, but it is strange that the dust bag is usually missing. I read on the LV Forum that ebay no longer allows the selling of just the LV dust bags because people buy them and use them to legitimize fake LV bags.  I'm sure that's not the case here.  Maybe they just need laundry bags.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!




Thanks RN! She's almost perfect! I conditioned the scuff on the vachetta and it gone. Almost every piece of wrapping was still on the bag. I rubbed a little wax paper in the zipper and it made it smooth as silk! This is an ad is winner! Laundry bags for sale! Lol


----------



## Twoboyz

lovedb said:


> I recently purchased the flo satchel in salmon direct from Dooney and it came without the dust bag.  I called Dooney to ask about it and the SA told me that there had been a problem with color transfer from the dust bags, so some of the bags were being shipped without the dust bag.  He then told me to go to WalMart and buy some white pillowcases and to use those instead, LOL.




That's very interesting that the SA would say that. We have suspected it all along. Knowing and admitting to this, I hope Dooney changes their dust bags to a lighter color. I hope you are enjoying your new bag! Thanks for the info.


----------



## lovedb

Twoboyz said:


> That's very interesting that the SA would say that. We have suspected it all along. Knowing and admitting to this, I hope Dooney changes their dust bags to a lighter color. I hope you are enjoying your new bag! Thanks for the info.




Hope you're having fun with your new bags, too!  You've picked up some really nice ones lately!


----------



## Twoboyz

lovedb said:


> Hope you're having fun with your new bags, too!  You've picked up some really nice ones lately!




Thanks! It's a little difficult because I want to carry them all! Lol


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Twoboyz said:


> That's very interesting that the SA would say that. We have suspected it all along. Knowing and admitting to this, I hope Dooney changes their dust bags to a lighter color. I hope you are enjoying your new bag! Thanks for the info.



I've been so very lucky thus far with the DB dust bags but think I'll probably stock up on some pillow cases from Ikea, Overstock.com or yard sales just in case. Maybe I'll just use the DB dust bags for throwing in my shoes when I go on business trips.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks! It's a little difficult because I want to carry them all! Lol


   I thought I had commented on your new red beauty, but I guess I didn't.     Congrats on another beauty, TB!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I always us white pillow cases or pillow protectors on light colored handbag.  I buy them at the Christmas Tree Shop for $1 each,  wash them,  and then have perfect storage bags for my handbags.  No worry about color transfer.  I use the dark storage bags only on blue, black, dark grey and dark brown handbags.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I thought I had commented on your new red beauty, but I guess I didn't.     Congrats on another beauty, TB!




Thanks Sarah! These holidays have been a bit crazy.


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> I've been so very lucky thus far with the DB dust bags but think I'll probably stock up on some pillow cases from Ikea, Overstock.com or yard sales just in case. Maybe I'll just use the DB dust bags for throwing in my shoes when I go on business trips.




I think that's probably safer. I need to get some pillow cases.


----------



## Allieandalf

So........my as is Shelby shopper came today.  I had originally planned to do my first YouTube video revealing this bag but since I am sick and sound & look like death that won't be happening.  Unfortunately my luck was not as good with this as is purchase.  The bag looks great.  The handles weren't wrapped but there are no scratches so not a big deal.  It came with the key fob but not the wristlet.  I don't normally use those so again, not a big deal, but my thinking is the same as TB.  If it's suppose to come with the bag, I want it.  In my opinion, if a customer partially returns something to the Q, they should get a partial refund.  But, then again, that's the chance we take with as is.  The most important thing was that the bag itself was in new condition & it most definitely is . Still on the fence about it since I don't know if I can get past that center divider.  I'll carry her for a couple of days and go from there.  Here she is!


----------



## hopi

Allieandalf said:


> So........my as is Shelby shopper came today.  I had originally planned to do my first YouTube video revealing this bag but since I am sick and sound & look like death that won't be happening.  Unfortunately my luck was not as good with this as is purchase.  The bag looks great.  The handles weren't wrapped but there are no scratches so not a big deal.  It came with the key fob but not the wristlet.  I don't normally use those so again, not a big deal, but my thinking is the same as TB.  If it's suppose to come with the bag, I want it.  In my opinion, if a customer partially returns something to the Q, they should get a partial refund.  But, then again, that's the chance we take with as is.  The most important thing was that the bag itself was in new condition & it most definitely is . Still on the fence about it since I don't know if I can get past that center divider.  I'll carry her for a couple of days and go from there.  Here she is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2847760




Shelby is a real winner, 
Allie, I really enjoy  a section bag especially when there is no zipper to enclose the entire bag for car keys, wallets and anything extremely valuable.


----------



## Allieandalf

hopi said:


> Shelby is a real winner,
> Allie, I really enjoy  a section bag especially when there is no zipper to enclose the entire bag for car keys, wallets and anything extremely valuable.



Thanks for the advice hopi!  I dont want to miss out on a great bag just b/c there was something small I felt I couldn't get over.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

hopi said:


> Shelby is a real winner,
> 
> Allie, I really enjoy  a section bag especially when there is no zipper to enclose the entire bag for car keys, wallets and anything extremely valuable.




Ditto...

I struggled with the center dividers as well but not since I have the bag, I find it very useful.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Allieandalf said:


> So........my as is Shelby shopper came today.  I had originally planned to do my first YouTube video revealing this bag but since I am sick and sound & look like death that won't be happening.  Unfortunately my luck was not as good with this as is purchase.  The bag looks great.  The handles weren't wrapped but there are no scratches so not a big deal.  It came with the key fob but not the wristlet.  I don't normally use those so again, not a big deal, but my thinking is the same as TB.  If it's suppose to come with the bag, I want it.  In my opinion, if a customer partially returns something to the Q, they should get a partial refund.  But, then again, that's the chance we take with as is.  The most important thing was that the bag itself was in new condition & it most definitely is . Still on the fence about it since I don't know if I can get past that center divider.  I'll carry her for a couple of days and go from there.  Here she is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2847760



She looks gorgeous!   If you love her, call Q's customer service and tell them you didn't get the wristlet and you want a partial refund.  They have done this for many people in the past, and you shouldn't pay for something you didn't receive!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Allieandalf said:


> So........my as is Shelby shopper came today.  Here she is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2847760



Very nice! What color is the bag?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Absolutely call CS for a partial refund because the wallet was missing.  They include $$$ when they calculate the price,  so you should get atleast $25 credit,  maybe more.  If the first rep says no,  call back later.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I received my as is Shelby Shopper in red today. I got lucky again! The only thing missing is the dust bag. What is it with these dust bags?
> 
> The handles and hardware were still wrapped. The wristlet and key fob were still in original wrap and attached to the key keeper. The only thing is the zipper of the center compartment is a little sticky. I'm
> going to try some wax paper to see if it helps. There is a light scuff on one of the vachetta corners and a little
> creasing where the bag was folded. Why does QVC always ship these as is bags empty and folded? I'm hoping when the bag warms up from being out in the cold it will straighten out. At least this time it was folded backward so the creases are on the back of the bag and not in the front. The creases on my taupe as is Shelby are already getting better.
> 
> View attachment 2845921
> 
> View attachment 2845922
> 
> View attachment 2845923


 
yay! I'm so glad you decided to order it and got a winner! She was meant to be with you! Congrats!


----------



## Allieandalf

MiaBorsa said:


> She looks gorgeous!   If you love her, call Q's customer service and tell them you didn't get the wristlet and you want a partial refund.  They have done this for many people in the past, and you shouldn't pay for something you didn't receive!











lavenderjunkie said:


> Absolutely call CS for a partial refund because the wallet was missing.  They include $$$ when they calculate the price,  so you should get atleast $25 credit,  maybe more.  If the first rep says no,  call back later.


They do this even for as is items?


----------



## Allieandalf

Glitter_pixie said:


> Very nice! What color is the bag?


It's taupe.  I love the color!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Allieandalf said:


> They do this even for as is items?



YES.  Even the "as is" stuff is supposed to include ALL parts.  (The product description INCLUDES the accessories!)   You may have to talk to more than one CS agent, but they have given additional credit to many of us in the past.


----------



## Twoboyz

Allieandalf said:


> So........my as is Shelby shopper came today.  I had originally planned to do my first YouTube video revealing this bag but since I am sick and sound & look like death that won't be happening.  Unfortunately my luck was not as good with this as is purchase.  The bag looks great.  The handles weren't wrapped but there are no scratches so not a big deal.  It came with the key fob but not the wristlet.  I don't normally use those so again, not a big deal, but my thinking is the same as TB.  If it's suppose to come with the bag, I want it.  In my opinion, if a customer partially returns something to the Q, they should get a partial refund.  But, then again, that's the chance we take with as is.  The most important thing was that the bag itself was in new condition & it most definitely is . Still on the fence about it since I don't know if I can get past that center divider.  I'll carry her for a couple of days and go from there.  Here she is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2847760




Beautiful! Im so glad you got one in good condition. I agree with the others. Call customer service and ask for a partial refund. I did it once when I didn't get the kiss lock coin purse with the logo lock. I did have to work at it a little. She asked me how much of a refund I wanted. I told her $30, but I wonder if I could have gotten more?    she argued a little with me and said the description says as is stated the bag might not be in original condition. I just told her The description includes it and others have paid the same price and gotten it. It's not right. Good luck.  

As far as deciding if you're going to keep it, maybe carry it for a few days before you decide. The bag's functionality really grew on me especially after carrying it. I wasn't a fan of the center divider either, but now I really like it.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Allieandalf said:


> It's taupe.  I love the color!



Oh, that's a great color to have in a collection.


----------



## Ivyshop

Here is my red florentine stanwich satchel that I received today as is from qvc. I may contact qvc to see if I can get a further discount


----------



## Ivyshop

Sorry another pick


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ivyshop said:


> Sorry another pick



Wow,that hardware looks like someone used that bag quite a bit before returning.  Is it in good condition otherwise?


----------



## Ivyshop

MiaBorsa said:


> Wow,that hardware looks like someone used that bag quite a bit before returning.  Is it in good condition otherwise?


The leather it's fine no the hardware I may try use brass cleaner to see if will come off. I just receive the bag today so I still have 30 days to return the bag


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Ivyshop said:


> The leather it's fine no the hardware I may try use brass cleaner to see if will come off. I just receive the bag today so I still have 30 days to return the bag



I hope brass cleaner works. Are you sure it's not metal flaking?


----------



## Twoboyz

Ivyshop said:


> Here is my red florentine stanwich satchel that I received today as is from qvc. I may contact qvc to see if I can get a further discount




Sorry it's not in the best shape. You might be able to negotiate a further discount. I've seen that happen to the hardware especially when people double up the straps. Since the hardware is gold tone, I think that is the finish wearing off, suggesting someone really used the bag. That's what I'm thinking. I don't know if that can be repaired. I'm interested to see if brass cleaner helps.


----------



## BagsOfLuv

It is a beautiful bag it's a shame it has so much wear and tear.


----------



## BagsOfLuv

I haven't took a chance with "as is " purchases yet


----------



## Twoboyz

BagsOfLuv said:


> I haven't took a chance with "as is " purchases yet




Hi Kate! Great to see you here. Welcome to the forum, or what we like to call the Dooney Bin.  

Ivana


----------



## StillPooh

BagsOfLuv said:


> I haven't took a chance with "as is " purchases yet



All three of my Florentine Stanwich satchels were "as is" from QVC, and all three were keepers!  One was missing its dust bag, but that was the only issue.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

BagsOfLuv said:


> I haven't took a chance with "as is " purchases yet




Heeeey girlfriend!!! Welcome to the other side... Another enabling avenue for ya. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Ivyshop

Glitter_pixie said:


> I hope brass cleaner works. Are you sure it's not metal flaking?


I am no sure I order a brass cleaner and I will try clean the hardware if remains the same the bag is going back to qvc


----------



## Ivyshop

Twoboyz said:


> Sorry it's not in the best shape. You might be able to negotiate a further discount. I've seen that happen to the hardware especially when people double up the straps. Since the hardware is gold tone, I think that is the finish wearing off, suggesting someone really used the bag. That's what I'm thinking. I don't know if that can be repaired. I'm interested to see if brass cleaner helps.


You are absolutely right I just order the brass cleaner will see if I can have black stuff out of the hardware the bag its in good condition except for the hardware ridiculous how people can damage a hardware like that. I just order a new Shelby in color navy brand new with accessories from tradesy.com $ 141


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ivyshop said:


> You are absolutely right I just order the brass cleaner will see if I can have black stuff out of the hardware the bag its in good condition except for the hardware ridiculous how people can damage a hardware like that. I just order a new Shelby in color navy brand new with accessories from tradesy.com $ 141



I hope it works out for you, Ivy.  I can't imagine anyone having the nerve to use a bag like that and then return.  Some people take advantage for sure.


----------



## Twoboyz

Ivyshop said:


> You are absolutely right I just order the brass cleaner will see if I can have black stuff out of the hardware the bag its in good condition except for the hardware ridiculous how people can damage a hardware like that. I just order a new Shelby in color navy brand new with accessories from tradesy.com $ 141




OMG! You find the best deals. I have to remember to check that website more often. 

It sort of worries me how easily the Dooney hardware can get so damaged by rubbing together. It is supposed to have a protective coating on it. That's why I stopped doubling my strap. I bought a leather punch so I can punch holes in the strap to shorten it instead. The strap looks cleaner and I like it better. Good luck with the cleaner.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Heeeey girlfriend!!! Welcome to the other side... Another enabling avenue for ya. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;




Haha! This is the problem....this Dooney Bin is not going to be good for Miss Kate's six month ban.


----------



## Ivyshop

Gilmoregirl said:


> Well... my as is small Stanwich arrived... at first I was excited to see her wrapped in plastic, and still had her handles wrapped and she was the perfect size!
> 
> Then I removed the plastic...  to find extreme variations in pebbly vs smooth, heavy scratches and she's dirty :o as though she was kicked around on a concrete floor
> 
> I tried to get pics, but it's cloudy her and I just couldn't seem to get good ones of the damage


Where it's the dirt and scratches? How about the hardware?


----------



## Ivyshop

Twoboyz said:


> OMG! You find the best deals. I have to remember to check that website more often.
> 
> It sort of worries me how easily the Dooney hardware can get so damaged by rubbing together. It is supposed to have a protective coating on it. That's why I stopped doubling my strap. I bought a leather punch so I can punch holes in the strap to shorten it instead. The strap looks cleaner and I like it better. Good luck with the cleaner.


Yes I need to slow down looking for dooneys sales lol. I think the same thing about the cheap hardware that dooney use for the handbags no reason for that hardware to get ugly like that. I am hoping the brass cleaner works qvc would no give additional discount I am kind of disappointed will see


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ivyshop said:


> Where it's the dirt and scratches? How about the hardware?



GilmoreGirl's post was from last May and she hasn't been around lately, so you may not get a response from her.


----------



## Ivyshop

MiaBorsa said:


> I hope it works out for you, Ivy.  I can't imagine anyone having the nerve to use a bag like that and then return.  Some people take advantage for sure.


Yes I agree with you what some people do disgusting me.


----------



## Ivyshop

I changed my mind the red stanwich satchel going back to qvc on Monday I am so disappointed and disgusted how the hardware looks it's ridiculous.


----------



## Twoboyz

Ivyshop said:


> I changed my mind the red stanwich satchel going back to qvc on Monday I am so disappointed and disgusted how the hardware looks it's ridiculous.




Well, if it's not love, then back it goes.  Make room for the next one.


----------



## BagsOfLuv

Twoboyz said:


> Haha! This is the problem....this Dooney Bin is not going to be good for Miss Kate's six month ban.




I'm glad to be here it's just hard to get use to the format LOL ... I've never been on s forum before.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Haha! This is the problem....this Dooney Bin is not going to be good for Miss Kate's six month ban.




Lol... OMG, no!!! &#128563;&#128563;&#128563;. I totally for got she was on a ban. Eeek!


----------



## Twoboyz

BagsOfLuv said:


> I'm glad to be here it's just hard to get use to the format LOL ... I've never been on s forum before.




I've been trying to comment here bit for some reason it doesn't want to post.  Going to send you a personal message with some good things to know about posting.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Ivyshop said:


> I changed my mind the red stanwich satchel going back to qvc on Monday I am so disappointed and disgusted how the hardware looks it's ridiculous.



Ivy, I hope that we didn't discourage you about the bag.  Sorry it didn't work out and that Q wouldn't discount it further.


----------



## Ivyshop

MiaBorsa said:


> Ivy, I hope that we didn't discourage you about the bag.  Sorry it didn't work out and that Q wouldn't discount it further.


No at all I am unhappy since I saw tha hardware


----------



## hopi

Ivyshop said:


> I changed my mind the red stanwich satchel going back to qvc on Monday I am so disappointed and disgusted how the hardware looks *it's ridiculous.*




Ivy
It really is, that's to big of a fault to overlook on a new bag.  Make sure Q does not charge you for the return. When I get a defective bag it really takes the wind out of my sale and send it back even if it's my cost. I never do as is with my luck it's like setting myself up for disappointment. TheUPS & post offfice people already know me.  These items are too expensive to overlook issues. You made a good decision. Sorry it did not work out.


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> 
> Ivy
> 
> It really is, that's to big of a fault to overlook on a new bag.  Make sure Q does not charge you for the return. When I get a defective bag it really takes the wind out of my sale and send it back even if it's my cost. I never do as is with my luck it's like setting myself up for disappointment. TheUPS & post offfice people already know me.  These items are too expensive to overlook issues. You made a good decision. Sorry it did not work out.




Hopi made a good point. Make sure you mark it as defective on the return form and double check your refund to make sure they didn't charge you for the smart label.


----------



## Ivyshop

Twoboyz said:


> Hopi made a good point. Make sure you mark it as defective on the return form and double check your refund to make sure they didn't charge you for the smart label.


Yes I did mark the bag defective. I am dropping  off the bag tomorrow


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Question... I see an Aqua Logo Lock "as is"... I'm wandering if it's been used and abused since that color hasn't been previewed in awhile. And I'm also assuming that the coin purse might be missing. 

I know a few if you got this awhile back and want to know what you paired it with. I really like this color but I'm soooo scared if it.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Question... I see an Aqua Logo Lock "as is"... I'm wandering if it's been used and abused since that color hasn't been previewed in awhile. And I'm also assuming that the coin purse might be missing.
> 
> I know a few if you got this awhile back and want to know what you paired it with. I really like this color but I'm soooo scared if it.




That's a good question. Since it hasn't been in stock for awhile it does seem like it might be used. Who knows though. Someone might have had it and never used it or rarely used it. When I got it I thought it would go with so much in my closet, however I found it really didn't. It had more of a greenish hue to me. That's just me though. I think I gravitate to earth tones more and when I held it up next to my natural, I preferred the natural. I think it's a beautiful bag for where you live. It's very tropical to me.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> That's a good question. Since it hasn't been in stock for awhile it does seem like it might be used. Who knows though. Someone might have had it and never used it or rarely used it. When I got it I thought it would go with so much in my closet, however I found it really didn't. It had more of a greenish hue to me. That's just me though. I think I gravitate to earth tones more and when I held it up next to my natural, I preferred the natural. I think it's a beautiful bag for where you live. It's very tropical to me.




Thanks for the input TB! Im more of an earth tone too but with Spring and Summer coming up, I want to add some bam this year. I only have a few lighter bags... Heck, honestly I don't know what I have anymore. Lol. 

Yeah, you are right... It could be exactly what you said. I need an insider at the Q, like I do at the outlets who knows what I like and know off the bat if I would like/approve of a particular bag. &#128513;&#128513;

Grrr... Greenish hue???... I can see that color coming through. Maybe the Aqua or Spearmint Pebbled Leather Domed satchels will come up soon. Just can't see spending full price on those types of colors. Just my preference. 

Thanks again for your input.


----------



## StillPooh

PcanTannedBty said:


> Question... I see an Aqua Logo Lock "as is"... I'm wandering if it's been used and abused since that color hasn't been previewed in awhile. And I'm also assuming that the coin purse might be missing.



I would not buy anything "as is" from QVC right now, until after the extended holiday return period is over. Someone could have been using that bag for three months!


----------



## breezyme

StillPooh said:


> I would not buy anything "as is" from QVC right now, until after the extended holiday return period is over. Someone could have been using that bag for three months!





h i just joined the purse forum, but i didnt think of that your right!!!!!!!!!!!!!people will use and return wrecked.


----------



## TaterTots

breezyme said:


> h i just joined the purse forum, but i didnt think of that your right!!!!!!!!!!!!!people will use and return wrecked.


 
Hi breezyme!  StillPooh is making a very good point.  And your right,  people will use and return wrecked during this month just because of the extended return from the holiday's.  I just wanted to say welcome to the forum and hello!


----------



## Twoboyz

breezyme said:


> h i just joined the purse forum, but i didnt think of that your right!!!!!!!!!!!!!people will use and return wrecked.




Hi Breezyme,  welcome!


----------



## breezyme

thanks girls for the wecome. breezyme


----------



## macde90

Hey, are we out of the extended warranty period yet? I'm thinking about ordering an as is Shelby shopper.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

macde90 said:


> Hey, are we out of the extended warranty period yet? I'm thinking about ordering an as is Shelby shopper.




Yes... It ended 1/31... I'm thinking of ordering the Taupe but I'm waiting a couple more weeks to make sure all the "past due/in the mail" returns to get out of the system.  Hopefully mine of us gets those "as is" bags from when the extended period began (Nov, I think)


----------



## macde90

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes... It ended 1/31... I'm thinking of ordering the Taupe but I'm waiting a couple more weeks to make sure all the "past due/in the mail" returns to get out of the system.  Hopefully mine of us gets those "as is" bags from when the extended period began (Nov, I think)


I ordered and the estimated delivery date is Thursday. Crossing my fingers for a good one.


----------



## TaterTots

macde90 said:


> I ordered and the estimated delivery date is Thursday. Crossing my fingers for a good one.




Fingers crossed macde. What color did you get?


----------



## Twoboyz

macde90 said:


> I ordered and the estimated delivery date is Thursday. Crossing my fingers for a good one.




The Shelbys have been really nice in as is. They have been coming mostly wrapped and with all accessories. Good luck! Crossing my fingers you get a good one.


----------



## macde90

Twoboyz said:


> The Shelbys have been really nice in as is. They have been coming mostly wrapped and with all accessories. Good luck! Crossing my fingers you get a good one.


Thanks. I ordered bone for summer wear.

Twoboyz, I watched your videos and they really helped me decide.


----------



## macde90

TaterTots said:


> Fingers crossed macde. What color did you get?


Thanks, I ordered the bone.


----------



## Twoboyz

macde90 said:


> Thanks. I ordered bone for summer wear.
> 
> Twoboyz, I watched your videos and they really helped me decide.




The bone is gorgeous. I think I would have chosen it if I didn't have a bag in that color combination already. Thanks Macde and you're welcome. I'm glad I could help.  I hope you love your new Shelby.


----------



## macde90

Miss Bone arrive today, wrapped and unstuffed. She's pretty but she has quite a few creases. I'll keep her few days to see if they relax.


----------



## Twoboyz

macde90 said:


> Miss Bone arrive today, wrapped and unstuffed. She's pretty but she has quite a few creases. I'll keep her few days to see if they relax.




OMG so gorgeous!!! I don't see any creases.


----------



## macde90

I went back and looked at the QVC presentation and all of the shoppers in the video had it too. So maybe not creases, but buckles in the leather? Anyway, I really like the bag and I can't wait to carry her. I think she'll be 'winter white' right now and 'bone' after Easter.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Enjoy your new handbag.  I love the bone color.  Looks really rich.


----------



## brookeab

Got this delivered on my lunch break and packed her up to head back to work with me. This is the baby pink kingston. No wrapping on it, but also nothing wrong with it either! Impressed.

Last week I got a brown t morrow shopper tote on as is and it came with wrapping on the handles as well as the tag. There was a small scratch on the back, but that was it!


----------



## RuedeNesle

macde90 said:


> Miss Bone arrive today, wrapped and unstuffed. She's pretty but she has quite a few creases. I'll keep her few days to see if they relax.





macde90 said:


> I went back and looked at the QVC presentation and all of the shoppers in the video had it too. So maybe not creases, but buckles in the leather? Anyway, I really like the bag and I can't wait to carry her. I think she'll be 'winter white' right now and 'bone' after Easter.



Hi Macde!

She's beautiful!  I think I know what mean about the "creases" in the leather.  I have another brand's pebbled "embossed" leather satchel.  It's like saffiano, but not quite as structured. It tends to move more, like pebbled leather, but I see the creases or buckles a little bit because of the type of leather.  (I hope that made a little sense at least.  )  Anyway, it has not stopped me from loving my bag! I've carried her everyday since she arrived the first week of January.  I hope you enjoy carrying Shelby!


----------



## RuedeNesle

brookeab said:


> Got this delivered on my lunch break and packed her up to head back to work with me. This is the baby pink kingston. No wrapping on it, but also nothing wrong with it either! Impressed.
> 
> Last week I got a brown t morrow shopper tote on as is and it came with wrapping on the handles as well as the tag. There was a small scratch on the back, but that was it!



Hi Brookeab!

Congrats on getting a beautiful As Is bag in great condition! I love the color!

Enjoy!


----------



## MaryBel

macde90 said:


> Miss Bone arrive today, wrapped and unstuffed. She's pretty but she has quite a few creases. I'll keep her few days to see if they relax.




Twins! Congrats!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

macde90 said:


> Miss Bone arrive today, wrapped and unstuffed. She's pretty but she has quite a few creases. I'll keep her few days to see if they relax.




Oh she's beautiful!!! Mine came stuffed with no creases but since I don't carry much, it created come folds and loss some of it's structure. I think she's a keeper!!


----------



## MaryBel

brookeab said:


> Got this delivered on my lunch break and packed her up to head back to work with me. This is the baby pink kingston. No wrapping on it, but also nothing wrong with it either! Impressed.
> 
> Last week I got a brown t morrow shopper tote on as is and it came with wrapping on the handles as well as the tag. There was a small scratch on the back, but that was it!




She's so pretty! Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

macde90 said:


> I went back and looked at the QVC presentation and all of the shoppers in the video had it too. So maybe not creases, but buckles in the leather? Anyway, I really like the bag and I can't wait to carry her. I think she'll be 'winter white' right now and 'bone' after Easter.



I actually did the same thing after receiving my taupe one that had the creases and found the same thing.  when you put your stuff in there an fill it out a bit it will look better.  It's gorgeous and yes, a true year round bag. Enjoy.


----------



## Twoboyz

brookeab said:


> Got this delivered on my lunch break and packed her up to head back to work with me. This is the baby pink kingston. No wrapping on it, but also nothing wrong with it either! Impressed.
> 
> Last week I got a brown t morrow shopper tote on as is and it came with wrapping on the handles as well as the tag. There was a small scratch on the back, but that was it!



Hi Brookeab,  :welcome2:

It's gorgeous! What a great color to go into Spring with.  Congrats on getting a beautiful one. It's always a great feeling when you take the plunge on an as is bag and it comes brand new. Enjoy!


----------



## breezyme

macde90 said:


> Miss Bone arrive today, wrapped and unstuffed. She's pretty but she has quite a few creases. I'll keep her few days to see if they relax.


love that shelby,thats next on my list.


----------



## Punkie

brookeab said:


> Got this delivered on my lunch break and packed her up to head back to work with me. This is the baby pink kingston. No wrapping on it, but also nothing wrong with it either! Impressed.
> 
> Last week I got a brown t morrow shopper tote on as is and it came with wrapping on the handles as well as the tag. There was a small scratch on the back, but that was it!



Love it!!!


----------



## TaterTots

macde90 said:


> Miss Bone arrive today, wrapped and unstuffed. She's pretty but she has quite a few creases. I'll keep her few days to see if they relax.


 
The Bone color is just amazing on the Shelby.  I think after a good stuffing she will be just fine because just like TBz said there really isn't any noticeable creases in the photo.  I think she'll ended up being just fine.


----------



## TaterTots

brookeab said:


> Got this delivered on my lunch break and packed her up to head back to work with me. This is the baby pink kingston. No wrapping on it, but also nothing wrong with it either! Impressed.
> 
> Last week I got a brown t morrow shopper tote on as is and it came with wrapping on the handles as well as the tag. There was a small scratch on the back, but that was it!


 
She's just beautiful!  The Kingston really is a classy bag.


----------



## handbags4me

Got my latest QVC "as-is" Dooney Florentine Violet Clayton today.  Could not get it wrapped back up & to the post office fast enough!  Bag was folded flat, already softened, obviously used.  No tag, no reg card, no dust bag.  Even looked faded - not as bright as the violet bags I've seen.  I was bummed.  They really should have distinctions on the condition as whether it was simply "demo'd" on air or photographed, or returned unused vs. the actual "USED" bags.   The range of "as-is" conditions has just gotten too broad to know what to expect.  And the discount is not that fantastic!!


----------



## Twoboyz

handbags4me said:


> Got my latest QVC "as-is" Dooney Florentine Violet Clayton today.  Could not get it wrapped back up & to the post office fast enough!  Bag was folded flat, already softened, obviously used.  No tag, no reg card, no dust bag.  Even looked faded - not as bright as the violet bags I've seen.  I was bummed.  They really should have distinctions on the condition as whether it was simply "demo'd" on air or photographed, or returned unused vs. the actual "USED" bags.   The range of "as-is" conditions has just gotten too broad to know what to expect.  And the discount is not that fantastic!!




I'm sorry you got a bad one. It's very disappointing.


----------



## TaterTots

handbags4me said:


> Got my latest QVC "as-is" Dooney Florentine Violet Clayton today.  Could not get it wrapped back up & to the post office fast enough!  Bag was folded flat, already softened, obviously used.  No tag, no reg card, no dust bag.  Even looked faded - not as bright as the violet bags I've seen.  I was bummed.  They really should have distinctions on the condition as whether it was simply "demo'd" on air or photographed, or returned unused vs. the actual "USED" bags.   The range of "as-is" conditions has just gotten too broad to know what to expect.  And the discount is not that fantastic!!




Gosh I'm so sorry!  The Q really does need to crack down on this. Sometimes these bags are just to used and damaged to send back out.


----------



## Allieandalf

handbags4me said:


> Got my latest QVC "as-is" Dooney Florentine Violet Clayton today.  Could not get it wrapped back up & to the post office fast enough!  Bag was folded flat, already softened, obviously used.  No tag, no reg card, no dust bag.  Even looked faded - not as bright as the violet bags I've seen.  I was bummed.  They really should have distinctions on the condition as whether it was simply "demo'd" on air or photographed, or returned unused vs. the actual "USED" bags.   The range of "as-is" conditions has just gotten too broad to know what to expect.  And the discount is not that fantastic!!




Awe....so sorry.  Know how you feel.  It took me three tries to get a good Shelby.


----------



## handbags4me

Twoboyz said:


> I'm sorry you got a bad one. It's very disappointing.





TaterTots said:


> Gosh I'm so sorry!  The Q really does need to crack down on this. Sometimes these bags are just to used and damaged to send back out.





Allieandalf said:


> Awe....so sorry.  Know how you feel.  It took me three tries to get a good Shelby.



Thanks everyone!  I think it's just my cue to cool it handbags for a while.  I also just wanted others to beware if they're looking for this bag on Q.  I'm sure it will pop up again on the site.


----------



## TaterTots

handbags4me said:


> Thanks everyone!  I think it's just my cue to cool it handbags for a while.  I also just wanted others to beware if they're looking for this bag on Q.  I'm sure it will pop up again on the site.




Thanks HB4M. The way it's been going it's seems that you are probably right.


----------



## Rubyslipperss

PcanTannedBty said:


> "Renter"... LOL... I love it!


Used to work in Macys handbags so I got lots of Dooney's and other bags.  Sold most when I retired because I wasn't using them.  People used to use them during the holidays and then return them.  Did the same with bed linens.  Starting to get "the bag urge" again, 3 years later.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Ruby:*  you've come to the right place.  It's easy to develop the craving when you hang out here.


----------



## macde90

Rubyslipperss said:


> ...People used to use them during the holidays and then return them. * Did the same with bed linens....*


 
Wait, what?


----------



## Caledonia

Rubyslipperss said:


> People used to use them during the holidays and then return them. * Did the same with bed linens*.


----------



## Twoboyz

Rubyslipperss said:


> Used to work in Macys handbags so I got lots of Dooney's and other bags.  Sold most when I retired because I wasn't using them.  People used to use them during the holidays and then return them.  Did the same with bed linens.  Starting to get "the bag urge" again, 3 years later.



Welcome Ruby :welcome2:   If you hang around here you're surely to get an even stronger urge. 

Bed linens?  Gross...


----------



## Rubyslipperss

People can be so gross sometimes.  After they used stuff they would SWARE it was like that when they bought it.......yeah, right.

I never paid full price for a handbag.  Sometimes somebody would have a three year old receipt with a brand new unused purse and whoever took the return would get to buy it at some ridiculously low price.  Or people would  return bed pillows a week before the 2 year warranty ran out.  They were the worse, so filthy nobody wanted to touch them.

I don't miss retail but I do miss my bargains!


----------



## Rubyslipperss

After last week's bad experience with a stinky inkmarked "as is" Clairmont Shelby Shopper, I wonder if I have made a mistake asking for a replacement.  Was going to give it 3 tries but have decided if the second one doesn't work out that's it.


----------



## Twoboyz

Rubyslipperss said:


> After last week's bad experience with a stinky inkmarked "as is" Clairmont Shelby Shopper, I wonder if I have made a mistake asking for a replacement.  Was going to give it 3 tries but have decided if the second one doesn't work out that's it.




The Shelbys have had a great track record in the as is. Both of mine came with handles and wristlets still wrapped. I hope you get lucky the second time around. Nothing worse than a stinky bag. Good luck.


----------



## MaryBel

I just got the as is bag I ordered. It was the nylon crossbody in pink, like the ones they presented today. It is in good condition. It only has what looks like a very small ink stain in the front. It is so small it doesn't bother me. I love the color, it is a very bright warm fuchsia. I didn't know it had a convertible strap, which is nice. I'm sure it will be very useful because of the larger size. I'll try to take pics tonight.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I just got the as is bag I ordered. It was the nylon crossbody in pink, like the ones they presented today. It is in good condition. It only has what looks like a very small ink stain in the front. It is so small it doesn't bother me. I love the color, it is a very bright warm fuchsia. I didn't know it had a convertible strap, which is nice. I'm sure it will be very useful because of the larger size. I'll try to take pics tonight.




It's such a cute bag MaryBel. I was admiring it on today's show. It's great because it is so light weight. Looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## Twoboyz

Here is my as is Sophie Hobo. It appears to have been used but all of the accessories were included even the dust bag. There are some dirty spots in the inside too. I have decided to return this one. It's alright though because I have the TSV coming. This way I don't have to feel so bad about purchasing that one. This bag does look nice on and carries like a dream though.


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> Here is my as is Sophie Hobo. It appears to have been used but all of the accessories were included even the dust bag. There are some dirty spots in the inside too. I have decided to return this one. It's alright though because I have the TSV coming. This way I don't have to feel so bad about purchasing that one. This bag does look nice on and carries like a dream though.
> 
> View attachment 2930546




Wow ! It looks really subtle and soft , very beautiful ! However I don't think I would be able to keep a used bag .  what about trying again ? Or are you good ?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Here is my as is Sophie Hobo. It appears to have been used but all of the accessories were included even the dust bag. There are some dirty spots in the inside too. I have decided to return this one. It's alright though because I have the TSV coming. This way I don't have to feel so bad about purchasing that one. This bag does look nice on and carries like a dream though.
> 
> View attachment 2930546




Wow... Now this is pretty! Love the color. It's looks soft and broken in. Sorry she has to go back.


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Wow ! It looks really subtle and soft , very beautiful ! However I don't think I would be able to keep a used bag .  what about trying again ? Or are you good ?




Thanks Vickie, I think I'm good. If I decide to get it eventually I will probably get the Sophie that's on Dooney.com and wait for it to get to the outlet. That version is not two tone, but it has fabric lining, which I prefer. 



PcanTannedBty said:


> Wow... Now this is pretty! Love the color. It's looks soft and broken in. Sorry she has to go back.




Thanks Pcan. She is very soft. I just couldn't get past the dirt marks inside. Plus this gives me more of a green light on that white Lolo!  Lol!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Here is my as is Sophie Hobo. It appears to have been used but all of the accessories were included even the dust bag. There are some dirty spots in the inside too. I have decided to return this one. It's alright though because I have the TSV coming. This way I don't have to feel so bad about purchasing that one. This bag does look nice on and carries like a dream though.
> 
> View attachment 2930546



Yeah, it sounds like Sophie doesn't have to complete Change of Address cards because she's not moving in.  

I can't believe they would send you a bag with some dirt spots on it!  I'm sorry she didn't work out but you're right about having the TSV to look forward to!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Vickie, I think I'm good. If I decide to get it eventually I will probably get the Sophie that's on Dooney.com and wait for it to get to the outlet. That version is not two tone, but it has fabric lining, which I prefer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Pcan. She is very soft. I just couldn't get past the dirt marks inside. Plus this gives me more of a green light on that white Lolo!  Lol!!!




Lol... Us and the white LL. I want so many bags. [emoji16]. I did have transfer (black) on my Willa but she cleaned off nicely. Kind of steers me away because with white, I like to use it against dark colors as a pop. I think it's looks great against darker colors but then you risk transfer, so I'm not sure. I'd rather spend the $300 on the black Willa for now.


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Yeah, it sounds like Sophie doesn't have to complete Change of Address cards because she's not moving in.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe they would send you a bag with some dirt spots on it!  I'm sorry she didn't work out but you're right about having the TSV to look forward to!




Lol! Yup, Sophie is all packed up and ready to go.  I didn't see it at first until I looked in it with my flashlight. The wallet was in really nice shape. Unfortunately it's the chance we take when we order as is bags.   Ive received worse, but plenty of beautiful ones too so I can't complain.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... Us and the white LL. I want so many bags. [emoji16]. I did have transfer (black) on my Willa but she cleaned off nicely. Kind of steers me away because with white, I like to use it against dark colors as a pop. I think it's looks great against darker colors but then you risk transfer, so I'm not sure. I'd rather spend the $300 on the black Willa for now.




I know...lol! Now that it's on my mind I can't forget about it! You already had transfer? That's scary. It's good to hear it came clean though. I think it would be too stressful. For that money you're right it's probably better to be safe and get the black. It won't be $300 at the outlet. Another advantage.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Lol! Yup, Sophie is all packed up and ready to go.  I didn't see it at first until I looked in it with my flashlight. The wallet was in really nice shape. Unfortunately it's the chance we take when we order as is bags.  * Ive received worse, but plenty of beautiful ones too so I can't complain*.



That's a good way to look at it. When you get something you love it makes you happy you tried, and if you get one you don't like you can easily return it!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> That's a good way to look at it. When you get something you love it makes you happy you tried, and if you get one you don't like you can easily return it!




Thanks


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I know...lol! Now that it's on my mind I can't forget about it! You already had transfer? That's scary. It's good to hear it came clean though. I think it would be too stressful. For that money you're right it's probably better to be safe and get the black. It won't be $300 at the outlet. Another advantage.




Oh yes... Transfer. I took pics but they didn't come out well. I can still faintly see it but I'm ok with it. Now it's broken in and I can relax now. Lol. 

Yes, I want the black Willa but I'm wanting to add more  color in my collection during this time of year. But then u think, will I really reach for all that color??? I think I'm going with the black Willa for now. I also want a Croco or sanatori bag but not sure because I'm not really an animal print girl. I just feel like I won't reach for them. Anywho... Lol. Sighing!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh yes... Transfer. I took pics but they didn't come out well. I can still faintly see it but I'm ok with it. Now it's broken in and I can relax now. Lol.
> 
> Yes, I want the black Willa but I'm wanting to add more  color in my collection during this time of year. But then u think, will I really reach for all that color??? I think I'm going with the black Willa for now. I also want a Croco or sanatori bag but not sure because I'm not really an animal print girl. I just feel like I won't reach for them. Anywho... Lol. Sighing!




Decisions, decisions. Lol. It's funny because I love the look of the Croco embossed bags, but I rarely carry mine! What is that? I think it's very stiff and I do t like the feel maybe? 
Maybe if you go to the outlet and try some bags on, including the black Willa, maybe that will help you make a decision. Color is fun this time of year, but like you said I find I reach for my neutral classics more. Good luck and happy shopping


----------



## lavenderjunkie

The Dooney croco and lizard embossed bags are stiff.  The leather used is thick and so the bags aren't soft and smooshy.  The only embossed leather I have found that softens is the ostrich embossed.  That one is made of a different and thinner leather.   It was stiff when I fist got it but has softened nicely over time.
All that said,  I love the croco and lizard embossed leathers.  I don't really consider them animal prints,  except maybe the cognac which has a lot of contrast.  The other colors are just textured solid leather handbags to me.
I have both the Santorini and the Campbell collections and I think I like the croco Campbell better.  But the lizard Santorini is much more subtle.  I'd suggest looking at the black or Tmoro Santorini if you want just a touch of lizard, but very low key.


----------



## MaryBel

Anybody looking for an as is sunflower croco zip zip? I have one in my cart that I was holding for Siu Mom (RN), but she's passing, so I'll be releasing her. I'll wait a few minutes and then I'll release her.


----------



## Caledonia

Twoboyz said:


> Here is my as is Sophie Hobo. It appears to have been used but all of the accessories were included even the dust bag. There are some dirty spots in the inside too. I have decided to return this one. It's alright though because I have the TSV coming. This way I don't have to feel so bad about purchasing that one. This bag does look nice on and carries like a dream though.
> 
> View attachment 2930546


 I'm also returning a Sophie in orchid bought NEW - came w/ no Dooney tag, no wrappings, just dropped in the dustbag (did have accessories); an obvious return. Should have been sold "as is" in my opinion.


----------



## Twoboyz

Caledonia said:


> I'm also returning a Sophie in orchid bought NEW - came w/ no Dooney tag, no wrappings, just dropped in the dustbag (did have accessories); an obvious return. Should have been sold "as is" in my opinion.




That's really awful that QVC would let that go out like that. Hopefully you called and told them because they should refund your shipping both ways on that. That IMO is unacceptable.  Did you like that color and the bag though?


----------



## Caledonia

Twoboyz said:


> That's really awful that QVC would let that go out like that. Hopefully you called and told them because they should refund your shipping both ways on that. That IMO is unacceptable.*  Did you like that color and the bag though*?


 I've always loved the pinky purple shades, lots of clothes to match, but never had a handbag that color, usually neutral. Was loving the wallet during presentation, hesitant about a full handbag that bright. When I tried it on, it seemed a little big for me, still on the fence about the interior lining. But the condition of it at full price made it a no brainer to return. Too bad. And wallet wasn't as great as I expected. Boo.


----------



## Twoboyz

Caledonia said:


> I've always loved the pinky purple shades, lots of clothes to match, but never had a handbag that color, usually neutral. Was loving the wallet during presentation, hesitant about a full handbag that bright. When I tried it on, it seemed a little big for me, still on the fence about the interior lining. But the condition of it at full price made it a no brainer to return. Too bad. And wallet wasn't as great as I expected. Boo.




Thanks C. I felt the same way about it.


----------



## Suzwhat

My dark gray As-is Logo Lock hobo came today.  Wrapped only in a plastic bag (in the box).  Came with everything!  Looks good so far.  I got lucky.

Edited to add:  The only thing missing is registration card.  I've looked it over pretty good.  No flaws in hobo bag.  Kiss wallet still has sticker in it.  I am happy!  

TwoBoyz's white one is a rock star but this one is more like a librarian of a handbag.  I'm into it!  (ha ha)


----------



## Twoboyz

It's here...finally! Mr Brown was a bit later than the tracking promised, but I'm just so thrilled with this purchase that I do t even care that I was on pins and needles all day! 

OMG! This is the best as is bag I have ever received! I mean I cannot find a single thing wrong with it! There are no marks or dirt, it smells brand new, the terrible crease is not across the front from being folded like origami in the box, and all of the accessories are included even the dust bag! The little kiss lock coin purse still had the sticker inside. It's so cute! I am thrilled with this bag in this color. It's my first all white bag and I love it! Now bring on summer! 



Please excuse the outfit. It was a WFH day


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> It's here...finally! Mr Brown was a bit later than the tracking promised, but I'm just so thrilled with this purchase that I do t even care that I was on pins and needles all day!
> 
> OMG! This is the best as is bag I have ever received! I mean I cannot find a single thing wrong with it! There are no marks or dirt, it smells brand new, the terrible crease is not across the front from being folded like origami in the box, and all of the accessories are included even the dust bag! The little kiss lock coin purse still had the sticker inside. It's so cute! I am thrilled with this bag in this color. It's my first all white bag and I love it! Now bring on summer!
> 
> View attachment 2938896
> 
> Please excuse the outfit. It was a WFH day
> View attachment 2938911
> 
> View attachment 2938912



Yay!!!. OMG that bag looks gorgeous by itselft and triple-gorgeous on you!  So glad you got lucky!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> It's here...finally! Mr Brown was a bit later than the tracking promised, but I'm just so thrilled with this purchase that I do t even care that I was on pins and needles all day!
> 
> OMG! This is the best as is bag I have ever received! I mean I cannot find a single thing wrong with it! There are no marks or dirt, it smells brand new, the terrible crease is not across the front from being folded like origami in the box, and all of the accessories are included even the dust bag! The little kiss lock coin purse still had the sticker inside. It's so cute! I am thrilled with this bag in this color. It's my first all white bag and I love it! Now bring on summer!
> 
> View attachment 2938896
> 
> Please excuse the outfit. It was a WFH day
> View attachment 2938911
> 
> View attachment 2938912




WOW, you really hit the jackpot!
An as is in white in perfect condition, that's a first! 


Congrats! She's really pretty and looks very good on you!...and I agree, summer, come here wherever you are!


----------



## elbgrl

Suzwhat said:


> My dark gray As-is Logo Lock hobo came today.  Wrapped only in a plastic bag (in the box).  Came with everything!  Looks good so far.  I got lucky.
> 
> Edited to add:  The only thing missing is registration card.  I've looked it over pretty good.  No flaws in hobo bag.  Kiss wallet still has sticker in it.  I am happy!
> 
> TwoBoyz's white one is a rock star but this one is more like a librarian of a handbag.  I'm into it!  (ha ha)





Twoboyz said:


> It's here...finally! Mr Brown was a bit later than the tracking promised, but I'm just so thrilled with this purchase that I do t even care that I was on pins and needles all day!
> 
> OMG! This is the best as is bag I have ever received! I mean I cannot find a single thing wrong with it! There are no marks or dirt, it smells brand new, the terrible crease is not across the front from being folded like origami in the box, and all of the accessories are included even the dust bag! The little kiss lock coin purse still had the sticker inside. It's so cute! I am thrilled with this bag in this color. It's my first all white bag and I love it! Now bring on summer!
> 
> View attachment 2938896
> 
> Please excuse the outfit. It was a WFH day
> View attachment 2938911
> 
> View attachment 2938912


These are lovely ladies!  I love the logo lock hobo.  If my red one I received at Christmas hadn't stunk so bad, but oh well, that white is to die for!  

Congrats and enjoy them!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Suzwhat and Twoboyz:*  congrats on your new LL.  Both are beautiful. 
*Twoboyz*: love the jewelry on your WHF dressing day.

  Question:  do you plan to carry the LL hobo on your shoulder or on your arm as you did in the photo?


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> My dark gray As-is Logo Lock hobo came today.  Wrapped only in a plastic bag (in the box).  Came with everything!  Looks good so far.  I got lucky.
> 
> 
> 
> Edited to add:  The only thing missing is registration card.  I've looked it over pretty good.  No flaws in hobo bag.  Kiss wallet still has sticker in it.  I am happy!
> 
> 
> 
> TwoBoyz's white one is a rock star but this one is more like a librarian of a handbag.  I'm into it!  (ha ha)




How did I miss this post! It's gorgeous Suz! I'm so happy you got a good one with all of the accessories. It's so nice when that happens. Haha, I don't think it's a librarian at all, it's definitely a rock star!  Congrats


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> Yay!!!. OMG that bag looks gorgeous by itselft and triple-gorgeous on you!  So glad you got lucky!




Thanks Suz! I am so relieved I got a good one. I was almost positive if get one with the dreaded color transfer. I just love it and I love your gray one too. 



MaryBel said:


> WOW, you really hit the jackpot!
> An as is in white in perfect condition, that's a first!
> 
> 
> Congrats! She's really pretty and looks very good on you!...and I agree, summer, come here wherever you are!




Thanks MaryBel! I can't tell you how happy I was when I opened the box and found this glorious beaming white bag with no dirt or Conor transfer! She's still stiff so I don't think it was carried at all. This is a keeper.  



elbgrl said:


> These are lovely ladies!  I love the logo lock hobo.  If my red one I received at Christmas hadn't stunk so bad, but oh well, that white is to die for!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats and enjoy them!




Thanks Rosie! I'm sorry yours had a strong smell, because that red is another one on my wish list. It's TDF too! I love this white! 



lavenderjunkie said:


> *Suzwhat and Twoboyz:*  congrats on your new LL.  Both are beautiful.
> *Twoboyz*: love the jewelry on your WHF dressing day.
> 
> Question:  do you plan to carry the LL hobo on your shoulder or on your arm as you did in the photo?




Thanks LJ! Haha, I always wear jewelry. There is rarely ever a time when I'm without it no matter how dressed down I am. I will probably carry it on my shoulder 98% of the time. I just thought the bag showed better in the crook of my arm.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> It's here...finally! Mr Brown was a bit later than the tracking promised, but I'm just so thrilled with this purchase that I do t even care that I was on pins and needles all day!
> 
> OMG! This is the best as is bag I have ever received! I mean I cannot find a single thing wrong with it! There are no marks or dirt, it smells brand new, the terrible crease is not across the front from being folded like origami in the box, and all of the accessories are included even the dust bag! The little kiss lock coin purse still had the sticker inside. It's so cute! I am thrilled with this bag in this color. It's my first all white bag and I love it! Now bring on summer!
> 
> View attachment 2938896
> 
> Please excuse the outfit. It was a WFH day
> View attachment 2938911
> 
> View attachment 2938912




OMG is right and an unstatement!!!! This bag is gorgeous. I'm so happy for you. I knew you would get a practically brand new one. Love it!!! [emoji7][emoji7]. She looks great on you!


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> OMG is right and an unstatement!!!! This bag is gorgeous. I'm so happy for you. I knew you would get a practically brand new one. Love it!!! [emoji7][emoji7]. She looks great on you!




Thanks Pcan!! I am so excited and amazed that I got a bag thats like brand new with everything. I'm going to say it was your thoughts that brought this one to me.   thanks so much. I keep checking for your mint bag.


----------



## MaryBel

Suzwhat said:


> My dark gray As-is Logo Lock hobo came today.  Wrapped only in a plastic bag (in the box).  Came with everything!  Looks good so far.  I got lucky.
> 
> Edited to add:  The only thing missing is registration card.  I've looked it over pretty good.  No flaws in hobo bag.  Kiss wallet still has sticker in it.  I am happy!
> 
> TwoBoyz's white one is a rock star but this one is more like a librarian of a handbag.  I'm into it!  (ha ha)



Congrats on your LL. Glad to hear yours was in good condition too. We are twins. I too got mine as is and was in excellent condition.


----------



## Suzwhat

MaryBel said:


> Congrats on your LL. Glad to hear yours was in good condition too. We are twins. I too got mine as is and was in excellent condition.



Yay!  I think I love it.  I'm going to carry it tomorrow for sure!


----------



## Trudysmom

Twoboyz said:


> It's here...finally! Mr Brown was a bit later than the tracking promised, but I'm just so thrilled with this purchase that I do t even care that I was on pins and needles all day!
> 
> OMG! This is the best as is bag I have ever received! I mean I cannot find a single thing wrong with it! There are no marks or dirt, it smells brand new, the terrible crease is not across the front from being folded like origami in the box, and all of the accessories are included even the dust bag! The little kiss lock coin purse still had the sticker inside. It's so cute! I am thrilled with this bag in this color. It's my first all white bag and I love it! Now bring on summer!
> 
> View attachment 2938896
> 
> Please excuse the outfit. It was a WFH day
> View attachment 2938911
> 
> View attachment 2938912


Looks great! I love using my white bags.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Pcan!! I am so excited and amazed that I got a bag thats like brand new with everything. I'm going to say it was your thoughts that brought this one to me.   thanks so much. I keep checking for your mint bag.




Lol... Your reveal is all I could think of today. 

I'm like a crazy lady cause I check like every hour. Lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

Trudysmom said:


> Looks great! I love using my white bags.



Thanks T! I am really loving it


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lol... Your reveal is all I could think of today.
> 
> I'm like a crazy lady cause I check like every hour. Lol.



Lol! Don't worry you are not alone. I am the same way! You should have seen me the day you were waiting for your Willa! Rotflmao


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Lol! Don't worry you are not alone. I am the same way! You should have seen me the day you were waiting for your Willa! Rotflmao




LMBO... Lol... We have a serious problem and I don't want treatment. Lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> LMBO... Lol... We have a serious problem and I don't want treatment. Lol.



Me neither. :giggles:


----------



## lavenderjunkie

so *Pcan*,  are you ordering a white LL too?


----------



## Springer

OMG I just went into this thread and saw this! How exquisite! That is just beyond classy looking! I LOVE it!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> so *Pcan*,  are you ordering a white LL too?




I'm hoping one shows up "as is". If it doesn't by this weekend... YES, I am ordering. I'm thinking I won't get as lucky as TB with a new "as is".  I also want the Mint but is waited too long and now it's on waitlist.


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> OMG I just went into this thread and saw this! How exquisite! That is just beyond classy looking! I LOVE it!!!




If this was directed to me, thank you Springer!!


----------



## Springer

Yes it was. Gorgeous bag


----------



## HesitantShopper

Twoboyz said:


> It's here...finally! Mr Brown was a bit later than the tracking promised, but I'm just so thrilled with this purchase that I do t even care that I was on pins and needles all day!
> 
> OMG! This is the best as is bag I have ever received! I mean I cannot find a single thing wrong with it! There are no marks or dirt, it smells brand new, the terrible crease is not across the front from being folded like origami in the box, and all of the accessories are included even the dust bag! The little kiss lock coin purse still had the sticker inside. It's so cute! I am thrilled with this bag in this color. It's my first all white bag and I love it! Now bring on summer!
> 
> View attachment 2938896
> 
> Please excuse the outfit. It was a WFH day
> View attachment 2938911
> 
> View attachment 2938912



REALLY nice and omg! it has feet lol


----------



## Twoboyz

Springer said:


> Yes it was. Gorgeous bag




 thank you


----------



## Twoboyz

HesitantShopper said:


> REALLY nice and omg! it has feet lol




Thank you HS!!  Yes it does!! Hopefully they will keep the bottom white


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Twoboyz said:


> It's here...finally! Mr Brown was a bit later than the tracking promised, but I'm just so thrilled with this purchase that I do t even care that I was on pins and needles all day!
> 
> OMG! This is the best as is bag I have ever received! I mean I cannot find a single thing wrong with it! There are no marks or dirt, it smells brand new, the terrible crease is not across the front from being folded like origami in the box, and all of the accessories are included even the dust bag! The little kiss lock coin purse still had the sticker inside. It's so cute! I am thrilled with this bag in this color. It's my first all white bag and I love it! Now bring on summer!



Yah! Good for you. I'm sorry I'm so late in posting this! I really love white bags (think I only have two in my whole collection...lol...scared to wear them). Looks fantastic on you!

You don't have to wait for summer to enjoy that! That bag will take you all the way through Spring and Summer! Congrats.


----------



## Twoboyz

Glitter_pixie said:


> Yah! Good for you. I'm sorry I'm so late in posting this! I really love white bags (think I only have two in my whole collection...lol...scared to wear them). Looks fantastic on you!
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to wait for summer to enjoy that! That bag will take you all the way through Spring and Summer! Congrats.




Please don't apologize.  Thank you so much Glitter! I am truly loving this big bright beautiful bag! I think you're right. I just need it to stop feeling like winter around here even though it's technically spring.  I'm too afraid of color transfer against my black coat. Eeeeek! Lol


----------



## HesitantShopper

Twoboyz said:


> Thank you HS!!  Yes it does!! Hopefully they will keep the bottom white



It'll help for sure a very under used feature.


----------



## Twoboyz

HesitantShopper said:


> It'll help for sure a very under used feature.




I agree!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Please don't apologize.  Thank you so much Glitter! I am truly loving this big bright beautiful bag! I think you're right. I just need it to stop feeling like winter around here even though it's technically spring.  I'm too afraid of color transfer against my black coat. Eeeeek! Lol




TB!!! You are too funny... Girl, enjoy that beautiful bag. Lol. Black winter coat and all. [emoji2]


----------



## Allieandalf

Suzwhat said:


> My dark gray As-is Logo Lock hobo came today.  Wrapped only in a plastic bag (in the box).  Came with everything!  Looks good so far.  I got lucky.
> 
> 
> 
> Edited to add:  The only thing missing is registration card.  I've looked it over pretty good.  No flaws in hobo bag.  Kiss wallet still has sticker in it.  I am happy!
> 
> 
> 
> TwoBoyz's white one is a rock star but this one is more like a librarian of a handbag.  I'm into it!  (ha ha)







Twoboyz said:


> It's here...finally! Mr Brown was a bit later than the tracking promised, but I'm just so thrilled with this purchase that I do t even care that I was on pins and needles all day!
> 
> OMG! This is the best as is bag I have ever received! I mean I cannot find a single thing wrong with it! There are no marks or dirt, it smells brand new, the terrible crease is not across the front from being folded like origami in the box, and all of the accessories are included even the dust bag! The little kiss lock coin purse still had the sticker inside. It's so cute! I am thrilled with this bag in this color. It's my first all white bag and I love it! Now bring on summer!
> 
> View attachment 2938896
> 
> Please excuse the outfit. It was a WFH day
> View attachment 2938911
> 
> View attachment 2938912




Gorgeous bags ladies!  They are both beautiful.  I never get that lucky with as is purchases.  I had this same bag in bone but sold it b/c it wasn't working for me but seeing these pics makes me think I should give it another try.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> TB!!! You are too funny... Girl, enjoy that beautiful bag. Lol. Black winter coat and all. [emoji2]




Haha! Thanks girlfriend!  Just thinking about it gives me anxiety! Lol!


----------



## cbarber1123

Twoboyz said:


> It's here...finally! Mr Brown was a bit later than the tracking promised, but I'm just so thrilled with this purchase that I do t even care that I was on pins and needles all day!
> 
> OMG! This is the best as is bag I have ever received! I mean I cannot find a single thing wrong with it! There are no marks or dirt, it smells brand new, the terrible crease is not across the front from being folded like origami in the box, and all of the accessories are included even the dust bag! The little kiss lock coin purse still had the sticker inside. It's so cute! I am thrilled with this bag in this color. It's my first all white bag and I love it! Now bring on summer!
> 
> View attachment 2938896
> 
> Please excuse the outfit. It was a WFH day
> View attachment 2938911
> 
> View attachment 2938912



I love this white logo lock. It's stunning. Makes me want one&#128571;


----------



## Twoboyz

cbarber1123 said:


> I love this white logo lock. It's stunning. Makes me want one[emoji76]




Thanks cbarber! You would love it


----------



## macde90

Suzwhat said:


> My dark gray As-is Logo Lock hobo came today.  Wrapped only in a plastic bag (in the box).  Came with everything!  Looks good so far.  I got lucky.
> 
> Edited to add:  The only thing missing is registration card.  I've looked it over pretty good.  No flaws in hobo bag.  Kiss wallet still has sticker in it.  I am happy!
> 
> TwoBoyz's white one is a rock star but this one is more like a librarian of a handbag.  I'm into it!  (ha ha)


So this is dark gray? I like it.


----------



## macde90

Twoboyz said:


> It's here...finally! Mr Brown was a bit later than the tracking promised, but I'm just so thrilled with this purchase that I do t even care that I was on pins and needles all day!
> 
> OMG! This is the best as is bag I have ever received! I mean I cannot find a single thing wrong with it! There are no marks or dirt, it smells brand new, the terrible crease is not across the front from being folded like origami in the box, and all of the accessories are included even the dust bag! The little kiss lock coin purse still had the sticker inside. It's so cute! I am thrilled with this bag in this color. It's my first all white bag and I love it! Now bring on summer!
> 
> View attachment 2938896
> 
> Please excuse the outfit. It was a WFH day
> View attachment 2938911
> 
> View attachment 2938912


What a lovely bag. I'm picturing it with a nice sundress and some strappy sandals.


----------



## Suzwhat

macde90 said:


> So this is dark gray? I like it.



Yes, dark gray.  Thank you.  I really like it.



Allieandalf said:


> Gorgeous bags ladies!  They are both beautiful.  I never get that lucky with as is purchases.  I had this same bag in bone but sold it b/c it wasn't working for me but seeing these pics makes me think I should give it another try.



Thanks Alieandalf!


----------



## Twoboyz

macde90 said:


> What a lovely bag. I'm picturing it with a nice sundress and some strappy sandals.




Thanks Macde!


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> It's here...finally! Mr Brown was a bit later than the tracking promised, but I'm just so thrilled with this purchase that I do t even care that I was on pins and needles all day!
> 
> OMG! This is the best as is bag I have ever received! I mean I cannot find a single thing wrong with it! There are no marks or dirt, it smells brand new, the terrible crease is not across the front from being folded like origami in the box, and all of the accessories are included even the dust bag! The little kiss lock coin purse still had the sticker inside. It's so cute! I am thrilled with this bag in this color. It's my first all white bag and I love it! Now bring on summer!
> 
> View attachment 2938896
> 
> Please excuse the outfit. It was a WFH day
> View attachment 2938911
> 
> View attachment 2938912




Hotness!!!! Congrats on a great buy. Looks gorgeous off and extra gorgeous on. You're selling that white LOLO.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> Hotness!!!! Congrats on a great buy. Looks gorgeous off and extra gorgeous on. You're selling that white LOLO.




Thanks Bobetta!


----------



## Allieandalf

Hi ladies!  Hope everyone is doing well and having a wonderful Easter!  I was wondering if I could get some quick advice.  Due to TB's awesome pics of her white logo lock hobo, I decided to give it another try.  I had this bag in bone at one time but sold it b/c for some reason it wouldn't soften up and I really didn't care for the color.  So when the white came up at the as is price I grabbed one.  It came with the accessories but all four bottom corners were dirty, there is a pen mark on underside of the shoulder strap and there is a bit of color transfer on the back.  I got the corners clean but as you can see what looks like dirt isn't.  It's the paint coming off and I got some of the color transfer off but not all of it.  The inside is clean and the accessories look like they have never been used.  Would you return this bag and spend the extra $100 on a new one?  The Q has 5 easy pays right now but I hate paying full price.  I really like the bag much more than I did the first time around but I wonder if it's worth paying full price.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

The corners will end up wearing,  even on a new bag.  I think you can 'fix' them with some white shoe polish.  If that doesn't cover them up,  try white-out (the stuff they sell in Staples in a little bottle with a brush to cover up typing mistakes).  


As for the color transfer,  I couldn't see it on your photo and I didn't see the pen mark either.  If I could see them,  those things would bother me.  But... it's a white handbag,  and these kind of marks might be in it's future,  whether you get a brand new one or not.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Allieandalf said:


> Hi ladies!  Hope everyone is doing well and having a wonderful Easter!  I was wondering if I could get some quick advice.  Due to TB's awesome pics of her white logo lock hobo, I decided to give it another try.  I had this bag in bone at one time but sold it b/c for some reason it wouldn't soften up and I really didn't care for the color.  So when the white came up at the as is price I grabbed one.  It came with the accessories but all four bottom corners were dirty, there is a pen mark on underside of the shoulder strap and there is a bit of color transfer on the back.  I got the corners clean but as you can see what looks like dirt isn't.  It's the paint coming off and I got some of the color transfer off but not all of it.  The inside is clean and the accessories look like they have never been used.  Would you return this bag and spend the extra $100 on a new one?  The Q has 5 easy pays right now but I hate paying full price.  I really like the bag much more than I did the first time around but I wonder if it's worth paying full price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2951517
> View attachment 2951518




Me personally would return it, even if it's at full price. The good thing about the Logo Lock is that it's under $300 and you get a lot of bag and accessories and Easy Pay if that helps. My decision is based on the bag being such a crisp pure white bag. I would want it almost perfect, if not 100% perfect even at $100 off. Any other color, I could probably suck it up. 

I guess think it over and your decision will be your gut.


----------



## Twoboyz

Allieandalf said:


> Hi ladies!  Hope everyone is doing well and having a wonderful Easter!  I was wondering if I could get some quick advice.  Due to TB's awesome pics of her white logo lock hobo, I decided to give it another try.  I had this bag in bone at one time but sold it b/c for some reason it wouldn't soften up and I really didn't care for the color.  So when the white came up at the as is price I grabbed one.  It came with the accessories but all four bottom corners were dirty, there is a pen mark on underside of the shoulder strap and there is a bit of color transfer on the back.  I got the corners clean but as you can see what looks like dirt isn't.  It's the paint coming off and I got some of the color transfer off but not all of it.  The inside is clean and the accessories look like they have never been used.  Would you return this bag and spend the extra $100 on a new one?  The Q has 5 easy pays right now but I hate paying full price.  I really like the bag much more than I did the first time around but I wonder if it's worth paying full price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2951517
> View attachment 2951518




Oh no...I'm sorry you got one in such condition. I think the color transfer and pen mark would bother me because those are hard to get out.  The worn corners too. I guess my feeling is it's still $200 and that's a lot of money so I would probably return it. I'm very picky though.  Im a little worried about how my bag is going to wear. It seems so fragile. [emoji53]


----------



## breezyme

i would call and see if they will take money off


----------



## FlorentineQuack

Allieandalf said:


> Hi ladies!  Hope everyone is doing well and having a wonderful Easter!  I was wondering if I could get some quick advice.  Due to TB's awesome pics of her white logo lock hobo, I decided to give it another try.  I had this bag in bone at one time but sold it b/c for some reason it wouldn't soften up and I really didn't care for the color.  So when the white came up at the as is price I grabbed one.  It came with the accessories but all four bottom corners were dirty, there is a pen mark on underside of the shoulder strap and there is a bit of color transfer on the back.  I got the corners clean but as you can see what looks like dirt isn't.  It's the paint coming off and I got some of the color transfer off but not all of it.  The inside is clean and the accessories look like they have never been used.  Would you return this bag and spend the extra $100 on a new one?  The Q has 5 easy pays right now but I hate paying full price.  I really like the bag much more than I did the first time around but I wonder if it's worth paying full price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2951517
> View attachment 2951518



I would return it and bite the bullet of paying for a brand new crisp n clean handbag.  Sorry you are having a Dooney Dilemma


----------



## Allieandalf

lavenderjunkie said:


> The corners will end up wearing,  even on a new bag.  I think you can 'fix' them with some white shoe polish.  If that doesn't cover them up,  try white-out (the stuff they sell in Staples in a little bottle with a brush to cover up typing mistakes).
> 
> 
> As for the color transfer,  I couldn't see it on your photo and I didn't see the pen mark either.  If I could see them,  those things would bother me.  But... it's a white handbag,  and these kind of marks might be in it's future,  whether you get a brand new one or not.







PcanTannedBty said:


> Me personally would return it, even if it's at full price. The good thing about the Logo Lock is that it's under $300 and you get a lot of bag and accessories and Easy Pay if that helps. My decision is based on the bag being such a crisp pure white bag. I would want it almost perfect, if not 100% perfect even at $100 off. Any other color, I could probably suck it up.
> 
> I guess think it over and your decision will be your gut.







Twoboyz said:


> Oh no...I'm sorry you got one in such condition. I think the color transfer and pen mark would bother me because those are hard to get out.  The worn corners too. I guess my feeling is it's still $200 and that's a lot of money so I would probably return it. I'm very picky though.  Im a little worried about how my bag is going to wear. It seems so fragile. [emoji53]







breezyme said:


> i would call and see if they will take money off







FlorentineQuack said:


> I would return it and bite the bullet of paying for a brand new crisp n clean handbag.  Sorry you are having a Dooney Dilemma




Thank you ladies.  I'm going to return it and in the future only do as is purchases for dark colored bags.


----------



## Renoir

Hi everyone!  I'm new to the forum, but I have learned quite a few things from this site and I wanted to share my experience in case it could help anyone else.
I received this "as is" light pink zip zip from QVC.  I wanted the bag anyway, so when I saw it discounted, I couldn't resist.  I've bought several items this way and I've had pretty good luck so far.  There was a small stain on the vachetta.  I used the Apple cleaner, that I learned about from this site, and the stain is almost completely gone!  Thanks for the good advice, it helped me save over $100!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Renoir said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm new to the forum, but I have learned quite a few things from this site and I wanted to share my experience in case it could help anyone else.
> I received this "as is" light pink zip zip from QVC.  I wanted the bag anyway, so when I saw it discounted, I couldn't resist.  I've bought several items this way and I've had pretty good luck so far.  There was a small stain on the vachetta.  I used the Apple cleaner, that I learned about from this site, and the stain is almost completely gone!  Thanks for the good advice, it helped me save over $100!




Ooooh nice!!! Beautiful color. And glad the Apple Cleaner helped. I can hardly see it. Congrats on your new bag girlfriend.


----------



## TaterTots

Renoir said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm new to the forum, but I have learned quite a few things from this site and I wanted to share my experience in case it could help anyone else.
> I received this "as is" light pink zip zip from QVC.  I wanted the bag anyway, so when I saw it discounted, I couldn't resist.  I've bought several items this way and I've had pretty good luck so far.  There was a small stain on the vachetta.  I used the Apple cleaner, that I learned about from this site, and the stain is almost completely gone!  Thanks for the good advice, it helped me save over $100!


 
Super glad the Apple Cleaner done the trick!  The bag is beautiful!  Congrats!!


----------



## Renoir

Thanks, ladies!  I figure, after a few days of sunshine, it will disappear!


----------



## TaterTots

Renoir said:


> Thanks, ladies!  I figure, after a few days of sunshine, it will disappear!


 
Oh yes!  After a little patina you'll never know.


----------



## Renoir

TaterTots said:


> Oh yes!  After a little patina you'll never know.


 Your new jade bag is beautiful!  Isn't Dooney's patent the best?


----------



## TaterTots

Renoir said:


> Your new jade bag is beautiful!  Isn't Dooney's patent the best?


 
Thank you!   ...  YES!  I just LOVE Dooney's Pantent.


----------



## Renoir

TaterTots said:


> Thank you!   ...  YES!  I just LOVE Dooney's Pantent.


 I love it so much I got this from ILD with the $100 I saved!


----------



## MrsKC

Renoir said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm new to the forum, but I have learned quite a few things from this site and I wanted to share my experience in case it could help anyone else.
> I received this "as is" light pink zip zip from QVC.  I wanted the bag anyway, so when I saw it discounted, I couldn't resist.  I've bought several items this way and I've had pretty good luck so far.  There was a small stain on the vachetta.  I used the Apple cleaner, that I learned about from this site, and the stain is almost completely gone!  Thanks for the good advice, it helped me save over $100!


Wow, gorgeous!! Anxiously waiting on my Oyster zip zip from ILD. Love the pink, so pretty.  Kc


----------



## Renoir

MrsKC said:


> Wow, gorgeous!! Anxiously waiting on my Oyster zip zip from ILD. Love the pink, so pretty.  Kc


 Thank you!  I had a really hard time picking the color, they were all so pretty.  I hope you get yours soon!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Renoir said:


> I love it so much I got this from ILD with the $100 I saved!


Love the blue and the pink however I am favoring the blue a bit more. Gorgeous.
Waiting to see the Oyster as well. That certainly is a tough choice with all of the beautiful colors.
It's rather ethereal looking.


----------



## Renoir

MrsKC said:


> Wow, gorgeous!! Anxiously waiting on my Oyster zip zip from ILD. Love the pink, so pretty.  Kc


 


YankeeDooney said:


> Love the blue and the pink however I am favoring the blue a bit more. Gorgeous.
> Waiting to see the Oyster as well. That certainly is a tough choice with all of the beautiful colors.
> It's rather ethereal looking.


Thank you!  I'm glad Dooney came out with a few pastels.  I love color, but it can be hard to wear the really saturated colors unless your wardrobe is mostly neutral.  These pastels are subtle enough to wear with other colors.  I'm very happy with my new bags!


----------



## Twoboyz

Renoir said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm new to the forum, but I have learned quite a few things from this site and I wanted to share my experience in case it could help anyone else.
> I received this "as is" light pink zip zip from QVC.  I wanted the bag anyway, so when I saw it discounted, I couldn't resist.  I've bought several items this way and I've had pretty good luck so far.  There was a small stain on the vachetta.  I used the Apple cleaner, that I learned about from this site, and the stain is almost completely gone!  Thanks for the good advice, it helped me save over $100!




Hi and welcome! I love your pink zip zip. [emoji7] it's so pretty and...stain? What stain? It looks beautiful. I have the oyster coming from ilovedooney on Tuesday. I can't wait! Congrats on your great deal. [emoji7]


----------



## Twoboyz

Renoir said:


> I love it so much I got this from ILD with the $100 I saved!




Another gorgeous color! Beautiful [emoji7]


----------



## Renoir

Twoboyz said:


> Hi and welcome! I love your pink zip zip. [emoji7] it's so pretty and...stain? What stain? It looks beautiful. I have the oyster coming from ilovedooney on Tuesday. I can't wait! Congrats on your great deal. [emoji7]


 Thanks for the kind welcome!  I'm sure you'll love yours as well, these are such pretty bags!   I really like the blue lining inside also, I like their red lining, but I think the lighter blue matches the lighter bags better.  Hope yours comes soon!


----------



## Renoir

Twoboyz said:


> Another gorgeous color! Beautiful [emoji7]


 Thank you!


----------



## ilikesunshine

Renoir said:


> I love it so much I got this from ILD with the $100 I saved!



I received mine today.  I was going to do a reveal but no need...it's right here .  It is the prettiest Blue.  I was a little hesitant but had nothing to lose and so glad I went for it.  You can't beat the price from ILD!


----------



## Renoir

ilikesunshine said:


> I received mine today.  I was going to do a reveal but no need...it's right here .  It is the prettiest Blue.  I was a little hesitant but had nothing to lose and so glad I went for it.  You can't beat the price from ILD!


 Congratulations!  The price was great, we were lucky to get them, they sold out fast!


----------



## Twoboyz

Renoir said:


> Thanks for the kind welcome!  I'm sure you'll love yours as well, these are such pretty bags!   I really like the blue lining inside also, I like their red lining, but I think the lighter blue matches the lighter bags better.  Hope yours comes soon!




Thanks!


----------



## Twoboyz

ilikesunshine said:


> I received mine today.  I was going to do a reveal but no need...it's right here .  It is the prettiest Blue.  I was a little hesitant but had nothing to lose and so glad I went for it.  You can't beat the price from ILD!




Congrats ILS! Glad you love it. [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## ilikesunshine

Twoboyz said:


> Congrats ILS! Glad you love it. [emoji5]&#65039;



It ended up coming a day early.  Hubby saw it and asked, "what's that"...i said, "something you don't want to know about", his response, "i hope your controlling your issue".  Phew, LOL it wasn't so bad


----------



## Nebo

Renoir said:


> I love it so much I got this from ILD with the $100 I saved!



Hi and welcome! I love your two zip zips. Good to hear the stain is out. If you follow up with the apple conditioner, it will speed up the patina process.

The blue one is so pretty!


----------



## breezyme

Beautiful zip zip,i just got a hot pink leather one,love it.


----------



## Renoir

Nebo said:


> Hi and welcome! I love your two zip zips. Good to hear the stain is out. If you follow up with the apple conditioner, it will speed up the patina process.
> 
> The blue one is so pretty!


 Thanks!  I'll have to try the conditioner.  Maybe I'll condition the pink one and leave the blue one natural.  It would be interesting to see the difference in how they patina.


----------



## Renoir

breezyme said:


> Beautiful zip zip,i just got a hot pink leather one,love it.


 Thank you and congratulations on your new pink bag!  Pink is so much fun and it goes with almost anything!


----------



## Twoboyz

ilikesunshine said:


> It ended up coming a day early.  Hubby saw it and asked, "what's that"...i said, "something you don't want to know about", his response, "i hope your controlling your issue".  Phew, LOL it wasn't so bad




Yup, it could have been worse. Lol! I'm glad it worked out and you love your bag. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

breezyme said:


> Beautiful zip zip,i just got a hot pink leather one,love it.




Beautiful! Congrats [emoji4]


----------



## TaterTots

Renoir said:


> I love it so much I got this from ILD with the $100 I saved!


 
I really really love this Blue...


----------



## Renoir

TaterTots said:


> I really really love this Blue...


 Thanks!  I'm loving it too!


----------



## MrsKC

Bumping to add....


----------



## MrsKC

Here is a perfect as is Shelby Shopper in Caramel. Came with accessories and registration card. The taupe one is here too....her handles are still in plastic. I did not unwrap her yet. I am going to be gone for work for the next few days and am going to load up this caramel one. This will be a beautiful work tote. I will probably send back the taupe as I have nothing in caramel.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MrsKC:*  very pretty color.  Makes a perfect work tote.


----------



## elbgrl

MrsKC said:


> Here is a perfect as is Shelby Shopper in Caramel. Came with accessories and registration card. The taupe one is here too....her handles are still in plastic. I did not unwrap her yet. I am going to be gone for work for the next few days and am going to load up this caramel one. This will be a beautiful work tote. I will probably send back the taupe as I have nothing in caramel.



Very pretty KC.  I like this one so much more than the Briana I just received!


----------



## MrsKC

elbgrl said:


> Very pretty KC.  I like this one so much more than the Briana I just received!



Well last week they had several of these maybe you would like to try one!! Sorry you don't love the two you just got....


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> Here is a perfect as is Shelby Shopper in Caramel. Came with accessories and registration card. The taupe one is here too....her handles are still in plastic. I did not unwrap her yet. I am going to be gone for work for the next few days and am going to load up this caramel one. This will be a beautiful work tote. I will probably send back the taupe as I have nothing in caramel.


 
Kc, she is gorgeous! 
I'm glad she came in awesome condition and with all the accessories! Congrats!


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Kc, she is gorgeous!
> I'm glad she came in awesome condition and with all the accessories! Congrats!



Thanks MB, She is Def a keeper....wish I would have got one of these sooner!


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MrsKC:*  very pretty color.  Makes a perfect work tote.


Thank you and I cannot wait to hear about your Altos!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> Here is a perfect as is Shelby Shopper in Caramel. Came with accessories and registration card. The taupe one is here too....her handles are still in plastic. I did not unwrap her yet. I am going to be gone for work for the next few days and am going to load up this caramel one. This will be a beautiful work tote. I will probably send back the taupe as I have nothing in caramel.




Another awesome as is score! Yay!  So happy for you.


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Another awesome as is score! Yay!  So happy for you.



Thank you NAC


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Here is a perfect as is Shelby Shopper in Caramel. Came with accessories and registration card. The taupe one is here too....her handles are still in plastic. I did not unwrap her yet. I am going to be gone for work for the next few days and am going to load up this caramel one. This will be a beautiful work tote. I will probably send back the taupe as I have nothing in caramel.




Gorgeous color! I'm glad you got a perfect one. Enjoy' [emoji4]


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous color! I'm glad you got a perfect one. Enjoy' [emoji4]



Thanks TB, a perfect as is is always a good thing! !


----------



## MaryBel

Kc, was the taupe one also in good condition?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MrsKC said:


> Here is a perfect as is Shelby Shopper in Caramel. Came with accessories and registration card. The taupe one is here too....her handles are still in plastic. I did not unwrap her yet. I am going to be gone for work for the next few days and am going to load up this caramel one. This will be a beautiful work tote. I will probably send back the taupe as I have nothing in caramel.




Sooo beautiful!!! Congrats on getting some good "as is" purchases. [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]. Enjoy carrying her!


----------



## elbgrl

I am definitely thinking about a Shelby.


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Sooo beautiful!!! Congrats on getting some good "as is" purchases. [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]. Enjoy carrying her!



Thank you PTB!! love your fabulous videos.


----------



## MrsKC

elbgrl said:


> I am definitely thinking about a Shelby.



I think it is a good choice.  I didn't look at the weight but she doesn't feel as heavy as I thought she would. ...let me know what you decide . It will be next week before I can send the taupe back since I am going to be gone.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MrsKC said:


> Thank you PTB!! love your fabulous videos.




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## breezyme

mrskc said:


> here is a perfect as is shelby shopper in caramel. Came with accessories and registration card. The taupe one is here too....her handles are still in plastic. I did not unwrap her yet. I am going to be gone for work for the next few days and am going to load up this caramel one. This will be a beautiful work tote. I will probably send back the taupe as i have nothing in caramel.


beauty,i got one in navy,one of my favorite styles to carry so comfy


----------



## Nebo

MrsKC said:


> Here is a perfect as is Shelby Shopper in Caramel. Came with accessories and registration card. The taupe one is here too....her handles are still in plastic. I did not unwrap her yet. I am going to be gone for work for the next few days and am going to load up this caramel one. This will be a beautiful work tote. I will probably send back the taupe as I have nothing in caramel.



Wow, this is so beautiful!  I love the color! Congrats!


----------



## MrsKC

breezyme said:


> beauty,i got one in navy,one of my favorite styles to carry so comfy





Nebo said:


> Wow, this is so beautiful!  I love the color! Congrats!



Thanks girls, carrying her today. So far, so good.


----------



## MaryBel

Got my shelby shopper in purple. It's not good. It's missing everything and worst of all, it's missing the D in the name. I was looking at the bag and it is otherwise perfect, no scratches or dents. So sad. I really love the color. I was ready to change into it. 
Was taking another look at it and OMG, I found the D in the zippered pocket. By looking at it, you can see the little legs of it are broken. How do you break metal? I don't think this would happen by itself. I think somebody damaged the bag so they get fully refunded and not charged for shipping it back. And they took everything of it. Not only vandals but thieves too.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

That's terrible MB.  Back it goes.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Got my shelby shopper in purple. It's not good. It's missing everything and worst of all, it's missing the D in the name. I was looking at the bag and it is otherwise perfect, no scratches or dents. So sad. I really love the color. I was ready to change into it.
> 
> Was taking another look at it and OMG, I found the D in the zippered pocket. By looking at it, you can see the little legs of it are broken. How do you break metal? I don't think this would happen by itself. I think somebody damaged the bag so they get fully refunded and not charged for shipping it back. And they took everything of it. Not only vandals but thieves too.




That's terrible! I'm sorry [emoji26] I just can't believe they would sell something that damaged as an as is. It just doesn't seem right. At least you can return it as damaged and not have to pay return shipping.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> That's terrible! I'm sorry [emoji26] I just can't believe they would sell something that damaged as an as is. It just doesn't seem right. At least you can return it as damaged and not have to pay return shipping.



I agree. They should leave those for their outlets, so it can be seen in person.
After I found the D I was looking at it to see if it could be saved but after thinking about it, I don't think it's such a good idea to try. Even if I find a way to glue it back, I would be always afraid it would come unglued and then it would be aweful looking. Even for the as if price $237, it's not worth the aggravation.

Since the python DS is coming tomorrow, I'll wait until I get it in case it needs to be returned too. Don't want to make 2 more trips to the post office. I was just there today returning a top that came missing the tank that went with it.grr.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I agree. They should leave those for their outlets, so it can be seen in person.
> 
> After I found the D I was looking at it to see if it could be saved but after thinking about it, I don't think it's such a good idea to try. Even if I find a way to glue it back, I would be always afraid it would come unglued and then it would be aweful looking. Even for the as if price $237, it's not worth the aggravation.
> 
> 
> 
> Since the python DS is coming tomorrow, I'll wait until I get it in case it needs to be returned too. Don't want to make 2 more trips to the post office. I was just there today returning a top that came missing the tank that went with it.grr.




Rotten luck!  I'm sorry. I hope the Python is a winner. [emoji4]


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> That's terrible MB.  Back it goes.




Yep, back she will go on Thursday morning!


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Got my shelby shopper in purple. It's not good. It's missing everything and worst of all, it's missing the D in the name. I was looking at the bag and it is otherwise perfect, no scratches or dents. So sad. I really love the color. I was ready to change into it.
> Was taking another look at it and OMG, I found the D in the zippered pocket. By looking at it, you can see the little legs of it are broken. How do you break metal? I don't think this would happen by itself. I think somebody damaged the bag so they get fully refunded and not charged for shipping it back. And they took everything of it. Not only vandals but thieves too.


Oh MB, I am sorry.....gosh, that is horrible. I am hoping you love your drawstring!!


----------



## breezyme

That's awful,sorry that happened to you.


----------



## Nebo

MaryBel said:


> Got my shelby shopper in purple. It's not good. It's missing everything and worst of all, it's missing the D in the name. I was looking at the bag and it is otherwise perfect, no scratches or dents. So sad. I really love the color. I was ready to change into it.
> Was taking another look at it and OMG, I found the D in the zippered pocket. By looking at it, you can see the little legs of it are broken. How do you break metal? I don't think this would happen by itself. I think somebody damaged the bag so they get fully refunded and not charged for shipping it back. And they took everything of it. Not only vandals but thieves too.



Wow! This is one of the reasons why Im skeptic of qvc. How the heck does a bag in that condition goes out to a customer? Their as is should feature  real photos  or/with description of defects and priced accordingly. 

Yeah, it should go back. Im glad you didnt decide to diy it for that price.


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> Oh MB, I am sorry.....gosh, that is horrible. I am hoping you love your drawstring!!




Thanks Kc!
It is horrible. It surprises me what some people would do to save a few bucks. QVC should do a better inspection of their items and do not allow the return in these cases. 



breezyme said:


> That's awful,sorry that happened to you.


 
Thanks Breezy!




Nebo said:


> Wow! This is one of the reasons why Im skeptic of qvc. How the heck does a bag in that condition goes out to a customer? Their as is should feature  real photos  or/with description of defects and priced accordingly.
> 
> Yeah, it should go back. Im glad you didnt decide to diy it for that price.


 
I think they really go by the 'as is' but this is beyond acceptable. Nobody would accept a bag like this.


Yeah, the beauty of it was trying to convince me but my head thought a bit more clearly after I remember the price. For a bag that is more than $200, not a good decision to fix it.


----------



## MaryBel

I took some pics last night. Here they are. After looking at the pic I just realized that it is even missing the luggage tag. Wow, they took everything that was not bolted down. Second one is of the broken D I found in the zipper pocket. You can see the gray dots on it. Those are the metal legs that attach to whatever holds them. In the 3rd pic you can see pieces of the metal where the D once was. This is terrible. It makes me sad that somebody would destroy such a pretty bag to get their shipping refunded.


----------



## MaryBel

And here's a pic of the cabbage rose shopper. This one is brand new. Still wrapped.


----------



## Vicmarie

MaryBel said:


> I took some pics last night. Here they are. After looking at the pic I just realized that it is even missing the luggage tag. Wow, they took everything that was not bolted down. Second one is of the broken D I found in the zipper pocket. You can see the gray dots on it. Those are the metal legs that attach to whatever holds them. In the 3rd pic you can see pieces of the metal where the D once was. This is terrible. It makes me sad that somebody would destroy such a pretty bag to get their shipping refunded.




Omg !! That is terrible !!  how does that even happen


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Got my shelby shopper in purple. It's not good. It's missing everything and worst of all, it's missing the D in the name. I was looking at the bag and it is otherwise perfect, no scratches or dents. So sad. I really love the color. I was ready to change into it.
> Was taking another look at it and OMG, I found the D in the zippered pocket. By looking at it, you can see the little legs of it are broken. How do you break metal? I don't think this would happen by itself. I think somebody damaged the bag so they get fully refunded and not charged for shipping it back. And they took everything of it. Not only vandals but thieves too.


 
That sucks big time.  Definitely one that QVC should have just processed as damaged.  Which is exactly what it is.  Not cool at all Q!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> And here's a pic of the cabbage rose shopper. This one is brand new. Still wrapped.


 
Sweet!  I kept looking at that pattern.  (Of course I did, lol.  It's blue)


Congrats!


----------



## Nebo

MaryBel said:


> And here's a pic of the cabbage rose shopper. This one is brand new. Still wrapped.



This patern is so pretty. Lovely  bag!


----------



## MaryBel

Vicmarie said:


> Omg !! That is terrible !!  how does that even happen


 
I think the only way it would happen is doing it on purpose.


----------



## MaryBel

nutsaboutcoach said:


> that sucks big time. * definitely one that qvc should have just processed as damaged.  Which is exactly what it is.*  not cool at all q!


 

I agree GF!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> I took some pics last night. Here they are. After looking at the pic I just realized that it is even missing the luggage tag. Wow, they took everything that was not bolted down. Second one is of the broken D I found in the zipper pocket. You can see the gray dots on it. Those are the metal legs that attach to whatever holds them. In the 3rd pic you can see pieces of the metal where the D once was. This is terrible. It makes me sad that somebody would destroy such a pretty bag to get their shipping refunded.




Wow. Wow, wow!!!! I totally agree. They destroyed this bag and to think that they got a full refund really bugs me.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Sweet!  I kept looking at that pattern.  (Of course I did, lol.  It's blue)
> 
> 
> Congrats!




Thanks!
 we are so blue sick!



Nebo said:


> This patern is so pretty. Lovely  bag!




Thank you Nebo!


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> I took some pics last night. Here they are. After looking at the pic I just realized that it is even missing the luggage tag. Wow, they took everything that was not bolted down. Second one is of the broken D I found in the zipper pocket. You can see the gray dots on it. Those are the metal legs that attach to whatever holds them. In the 3rd pic you can see pieces of the metal where the D once was. This is terrible. It makes me sad that somebody would destroy such a pretty bag to get their shipping refunded.





MaryBel said:


> And here's a pic of the cabbage rose shopper. This one is brand new. Still wrapped.



Wow, wow, wow MaryBel.  That is just sad.  QVC needs to step up the game with these returns.  A bag like that should only have been sold at their outlet where people could look at it first and decide for themselves whether they wanted it.  Their as is prices are not that good, so the as is items should be in good usable condition.  

On the other hand, love your cabbage rose shopper!  I have her cousin, the satchel.  This is a very pretty pattern, course I am a sucker for a flower, lol!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> I took some pics last night. Here they are. After looking at the pic I just realized that it is even missing the luggage tag. Wow, they took everything that was not bolted down. Second one is of the broken D I found in the zipper pocket. You can see the gray dots on it. Those are the metal legs that attach to whatever holds them. In the 3rd pic you can see pieces of the metal where the D once was. This is terrible. It makes me sad that somebody would destroy such a pretty bag to get their shipping refunded.


I would call it criminal. And shame on the Q for sending it back out. Hmmmm....what does the "q" stand for? quality?.....I think not.


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Wow, wow, wow MaryBel.  That is just sad. * QVC needs to step up the game with these returns.  A bag like that should only have been sold at their outlet where people could look at it first and decide for themselves whether they wanted it.* * Their as is prices are not that good, so the as is items should be in good usable condition.*
> 
> On the other hand, love your cabbage rose shopper!  I have her cousin, the satchel.  This is a very pretty pattern, course I am a sucker for a flower, lol!




I totally agree Rosie!


Thanks! I always wanted it but kept missing the blue, so was happy to find it and even happier it came in good condition.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> I would call it criminal. And shame on the Q for sending it back out. Hmmmm....what does the "q" stand for? quality?.....I think not.


 
I agree, if you vandalize and steal no other word fits better!


It seems the Q is now for Questionable!


----------



## MaryBel

My python DS arrived...finally!


A bit scared after looking at the box...And this came 2nd day Air, imagine the shape of it if it would have spent a week traveling ground


----------



## MaryBel

But luckily the bag is in good condition. It only has 2 small white dots in the back and no dust bag, but I love it. 
And I love the color! 

I see what others have described as rough and I can totally understand people not liking it because it could snag clothes. I rarely wear delicate clothes so I don't see a problem. A keeper!


----------



## MaryBel

And the white dots are gone...thanks to a marker!


----------



## Suzwhat

MaryBel said:


> And the white dots are gone...thanks to a marker!




Nice work!  Love the bag.  Congrats on a good deal.

P.S.  Can you let us know if the drawstring works its way down or does it stay put, please?


----------



## MaryBel

Suzwhat said:


> Nice work!  Love the bag.  Congrats on a good deal.
> 
> P.S.  Can you let us know if the drawstring works its way down or does it stay put, please?




Thank you!
It stays in it's place. When I got it, it was all the way down and for a second I thought, oh no, the DS is loose and won't stay but once I moved it up, it stayed up. I went to check and it is still up as I left it.


----------



## Suzwhat

MaryBel said:


> Thank you!
> It stays in it's place. When I got it, it was all the way down and for a second I thought, oh no, the DS is loose and won't stay but once I moved it up, it stayed up. I went to check and it is still up as I left it.




That is great to hear.  Thank you.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB*:  beautiful color.  I'm glad you like the python.  I haven't seen it in person, yet,  but I love the look.


----------



## MaryBel

Suzwhat said:


> That is great to hear.  Thank you.




No problem!
I've never had a problem with any of Dooney's DS! They always stay in place!


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB*:  beautiful color.  I'm glad you like the python.  I haven't seen it in person, yet,  but I love the look.


 
Thanks LJ!
I can see why I lot of people didn't like it, but I like it! I love textured leathers so that might be the reason why.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I took some pics last night. Here they are. After looking at the pic I just realized that it is even missing the luggage tag. Wow, they took everything that was not bolted down. Second one is of the broken D I found in the zipper pocket. You can see the gray dots on it. Those are the metal legs that attach to whatever holds them. In the 3rd pic you can see pieces of the metal where the D once was. This is terrible. It makes me sad that somebody would destroy such a pretty bag to get their shipping refunded.




Wow, just horrible. I hate to say it but hopefully these letters don't start falling off easily. I think I saw this mentioned in one of the QVC reviews too.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> And here's a pic of the cabbage rose shopper. This one is brand new. Still wrapped.




Yay! I'm glad you got a nice one! Beautiful!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> But luckily the bag is in good condition. It only has 2 small white dots in the back and no dust bag, but I love it.
> And I love the color!
> 
> I see what others have described as rough and I can totally understand people not liking it because it could snag clothes. I rarely wear delicate clothes so I don't see a problem. A keeper!




Gorgeous! I love that color too. Nice job with the marker. I'm glad the drawstring works. 49ldavis got the daffodil TSV and she had trouble with that drawstring keeper staying up as she walked while wearing it. It worked its way down and the bag opened. She fixed it with a nail it a screw. She's got videos on YouTube. Not sure if the one showing how she fixed it is up yet but it will be. This new drawstring design is different than the one that is sewn in the center separating the two ties.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> My python DS arrived...finally!
> 
> 
> A bit scared after looking at the box...And this came 2nd day Air, imagine the shape of it if it would have spent a week traveling ground




Yikes! That's scary!


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> But luckily the bag is in good condition. It only has 2 small white dots in the back and no dust bag, but I love it.
> And I love the color!
> 
> I see what others have described as rough and I can totally understand people not liking it because it could snag clothes. I rarely wear delicate clothes so I don't see a problem. A keeper!



This is just lovely MaryBel!  Good thing she made it after the carrier tried to demolish the box!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> But luckily the bag is in good condition. It only has 2 small white dots in the back and no dust bag, but I love it.
> And I love the color!
> 
> I see what others have described as rough and I can totally understand people not liking it because it could snag clothes. I rarely wear delicate clothes so I don't see a problem. A keeper!


 
Yay!  She's a keeper!  The color is so fresh and pretty!  Congrats!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB*:  I like the textured leathers also.  But I don't like anything coated.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Wow, just horrible. I hate to say it but hopefully these letters don't start falling off easily. I think I saw this mentioned in one of the QVC reviews too.


 
I don't think the letters will fall off. They are metal so I think it would be very rare that the metal breaks just with normal use. That's why I think this one was damaged on purpose.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Yay! I'm glad you got a nice one! Beautiful!




Thanks TB!



Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous! I love that color too. Nice job with the marker. I'm glad the drawstring works. 49ldavis got the daffodil TSV and she had trouble with that drawstring keeper staying up as she walked while wearing it. It worked its way down and the bag opened. She fixed it with a nail it a screw. She's got videos on YouTube. Not sure if the one showing how she fixed it is up yet but it will be. This new drawstring design is different than the one that is sewn in the center separating the two ties.




Thanks GF!
Yep, the color is really pretty! I was a bit scared of how it would be since in one of the reviews it said it was dark orange like dirty carrots, but it is not, it's a very nice creamy orange. I think peach is a good name for the color. And I had a marker to match 


I just went and checked again and the DS is still locked in position. I walked a bit with it and it didn't move. Maybe she got a defective one and it wasn't sewn as tight as it should have. Glad to hear she fixed it.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Yikes! That's scary!


 
It makes you wonder how a box can get like that.


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> This is just lovely MaryBel!  Good thing she made it after the carrier tried to demolish the box!


 
Thanks Rosie!
I agree, they tried but she survived!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Yay!  She's a keeper!  The color is so fresh and pretty!  Congrats!


 
Thanks GF!
It's a nice color and I didn't have anything in this color.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB*:  I like the textured leathers also.  But I don't like anything coated.


 
I think if I had to describe the feeling I get when I touch this bag is 'dry', like get me the moisturizer ASAP  but I bought it for the look, so the dry feeling is ok.


----------



## TaterTots

MaryBel said:


> But luckily the bag is in good condition. It only has 2 small white dots in the back and no dust bag, but I love it.
> And I love the color!
> 
> I see what others have described as rough and I can totally understand people not liking it because it could snag clothes. I rarely wear delicate clothes so I don't see a problem. A keeper!




The color is just amazing MB!  Glad you got a keeper. She's stunning.


----------



## RozEnix

MaryBel said:


> I took some pics last night. Here they are. After looking at the pic I just realized that it is even missing the luggage tag. Wow, they took everything that was not bolted down. Second one is of the broken D I found in the zipper pocket. You can see the gray dots on it. Those are the metal legs that attach to whatever holds them. In the 3rd pic you can see pieces of the metal where the D once was. This is terrible. It makes me sad that somebody would destroy such a pretty bag to get their shipping refunded.


Some peoples kids have no respect for anything. Horrible!


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> But luckily the bag is in good condition. It only has 2 small white dots in the back and no dust bag, but I love it.
> And I love the color!
> 
> I see what others have described as rough and I can totally understand people not liking it because it could snag clothes. I rarely wear delicate clothes so I don't see a problem. A keeper!


MB, that color is so perfect. So, she had a minor imperfection that you were able to remedy. We girls here at tPF are pretty inventive when it comes to handbag solutions.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I don't think the letters will fall off. They are metal so I think it would be very rare that the metal breaks just with normal use. That's why I think this one was damaged on purpose.




It's really sad someone would do that. They do seem like they are on there really good. 




MaryBel said:


> Thanks TB!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks GF!
> Yep, the color is really pretty! I was a bit scared of how it would be since in one of the reviews it said it was dark orange like dirty carrots, but it is not, it's a very nice creamy orange. I think peach is a good name for the color. And I had a marker to match
> 
> 
> I just went and checked again and the DS is still locked in position. I walked a bit with it and it didn't move. Maybe she got a defective one and it wasn't sewn as tight as it should have. Glad to hear she fixed it.




I'm glad yours works well. Yeah I was thinking its possible that it's not on every bag. Just love that gorgeous color!


----------



## MaryBel

TaterTots said:


> The color is just amazing MB!  Glad you got a keeper. She's stunning.


 
Thank you TT!


----------



## MaryBel

RozEnix said:


> Some peoples kids have no respect for anything. Horrible!


 
I agree RE!


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> MB, that color is so perfect. So, she had a minor imperfection that you were able to remedy. We girls here at tPF are pretty inventive when it comes to handbag solutions.


 
Thanks!
Yeah, it was pretty minor. I would have used it like that. Nobody would have noticed but since I could fix it, I did and now she's perfect!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> It's really sad someone would do that. They do seem like they are on there really good.
> 
> I'm glad yours works well. Yeah I was thinking its possible that it's not on every bag. Just love that gorgeous color!


 
Yep, ruin something to get the shipping money back and like if that was not enough, strip the bag of all the extras. This is awful!


I agree, I think it was a defect on hers.


----------



## aerinha

I still don't understand how you can get a refund w/o returning all the extras?  That is basically stealing.  If QVC doesn't get back the entire purchase, they should refuse the return.


----------



## Twoboyz

aerinha said:


> I still don't understand how you can get a refund w/o returning all the extras?  That is basically stealing.  If QVC doesn't get back the entire purchase, they should refuse the return.




I agree!


----------



## MaryBel

aerinha said:


> I still don't understand how you can get a refund w/o returning all the extras?  That is basically stealing.  If QVC doesn't get back the entire purchase, they should refuse the return.


 
I agree. 
I think they don't inspect them.


----------



## NurseB21

MaryBel said:


> I agree.
> I think they don't inspect them.


I don't believe they inspect at all. I bought a "new" logo lock and
received one that was clearly used...no plastic wrapping, thrown in dust bag,
and to top it off--- loose prescription pills in the zipper compartment. Smh...


----------



## Twoboyz

NurseB21 said:


> I don't believe they inspect at all. I bought a "new" logo lock and
> received one that was clearly used...no plastic wrapping, thrown in dust bag,
> and to top it off--- loose prescription pills in the zipper compartment. Smh...




That's awful! Prescription pills?  Dangerous. [emoji15]


----------



## LittleLucy

NurseB21 said:


> I don't believe they inspect at all. I bought a "new" logo lock and
> received one that was clearly used...no plastic wrapping, thrown in dust bag,
> and to top it off--- loose prescription pills in the zipper compartment. Smh...



Ewww!


----------



## NurseB21

Twoboyz said:


> That's awful! Prescription pills?  Dangerous. [emoji15]


Yes! Two of them were lasix and a couple more were
Prilosec....I imagine they came out of a pill case...


----------



## MaryBel

Today I got my python DS in magenta...the second one.
I received the one that got backordered last Friday but it was very used, the scales on the back are lifted a lot and there are blue denim transfer stains all over the back. Luckily that same day it was available again so I ordered it and this one is way better. There are a few of the little scales lifted but not enough to be noticeable. The handle was still wrapped. Funny enough, this one also came without a dustbag. What's with people taking the dustbags?

Here she is. 
So tomorrow her sister and the purple Shelby are going back, both defective!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB*:  such a pretty color.


----------



## RozEnix

NurseB21 said:


> I don't believe they inspect at all. I bought a "new" logo lock and
> received one that was clearly used...no plastic wrapping, thrown in dust bag,
> and to top it off--- loose prescription pills in the zipper compartment. Smh...


Oh geeze. Sorry I did laugh a bit. Nice QA.


----------



## RozEnix

MaryBel said:


> Today I got my python DS in magenta...the second one.
> I received the one that got backordered last Friday but it was very used, the scales on the back are lifted a lot and there are blue denim transfer stains all over the back. Luckily that same day it was available again so I ordered it and this one is way better. There are a few of the little scales lifted but not enough to be noticeable. The handle was still wrapped. Funny enough, this one also came without a dustbag. What's with people taking the dustbags?
> 
> Here she is.
> So tomorrow her sister and the purple Shelby are going back, both defective!


She's cute. Is the python a pliable leather?


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB*:  such a pretty color.


 
Thanks LJ, I agree it is. It's very close to the violet in Florentine.


----------



## MaryBel

RozEnix said:


> She's cute. Is the python a pliable leather?




Not so much. If I had to describe it, it looks like it is embossed cardboard, it has that dry feel to it! Makes you wanna run for the moisturizer!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Today I got my python DS in magenta...the second one.
> I received the one that got backordered last Friday but it was very used, the scales on the back are lifted a lot and there are blue denim transfer stains all over the back. Luckily that same day it was available again so I ordered it and this one is way better. There are a few of the little scales lifted but not enough to be noticeable. The handle was still wrapped. Funny enough, this one also came without a dustbag. What's with people taking the dustbags?
> 
> Here she is.
> So tomorrow her sister and the purple Shelby are going back, both defective!




Oh my...that's a gorgeous color! I'm sorry your other bags aren't working out.  This one is a real beauty though. I hope she wears well. Please let us know how it goes. Thanks. [emoji4]


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> Today I got my python DS in magenta...the second one.
> I received the one that got backordered last Friday but it was very used, the scales on the back are lifted a lot and there are blue denim transfer stains all over the back. Luckily that same day it was available again so I ordered it and this one is way better. There are a few of the little scales lifted but not enough to be noticeable. The handle was still wrapped. Funny enough, this one also came without a dustbag. What's with people taking the dustbags?
> 
> Here she is.
> So tomorrow her sister and the purple Shelby are going back, both defective!



This is really beautiful MaryBel!

I fell in love with your peach python pictures, so I ordered an "as is" one the other night when Q had everything on 3 easy pay.  Can't wait for it to arrive, but as usual its still "in process".


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> This is really beautiful MaryBel!
> 
> I fell in love with your peach python pictures, so I ordered an "as is" one the other night when Q had everything on 3 easy pay.  Can't wait for it to arrive, but as usual its still "in process".


 
Thanks Rosie!
They stay forever in process. That's why I ordered these with the express shipping. 
Even this one stayed in process until Tuesday. They shipped it next day so it would get to me on the estimated shipping date.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Oh my...that's a gorgeous color! I'm sorry your other bags aren't working out.  This one is a real beauty though. I hope she wears well. Please let us know how it goes. Thanks. [emoji4]


 
Thanks TB!
I don't think this would be a bag that would wear well for the people that don't switch bags as often as we do. I think the scales will lift up with the constant rubbing.


----------



## dcooney4

MaryBel said:


> Today I got my python DS in magenta...the second one.
> I received the one that got backordered last Friday but it was very used, the scales on the back are lifted a lot and there are blue denim transfer stains all over the back. Luckily that same day it was available again so I ordered it and this one is way better. There are a few of the little scales lifted but not enough to be noticeable. The handle was still wrapped. Funny enough, this one also came without a dustbag. What's with people taking the dustbags?
> 
> Here she is.
> So tomorrow her sister and the purple Shelby are going back, both defective!



It is very pretty! I am glad the second one worked out.


----------



## MaryBel

dcooney4 said:


> It is very pretty! I am glad the second one worked out.




Thanks!
Me too, it would have been sad to have to send both back!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Today I got my python DS in magenta...the second one.
> I received the one that got backordered last Friday but it was very used, the scales on the back are lifted a lot and there are blue denim transfer stains all over the back. Luckily that same day it was available again so I ordered it and this one is way better. There are a few of the little scales lifted but not enough to be noticeable. The handle was still wrapped. Funny enough, this one also came without a dustbag. What's with people taking the dustbags?
> 
> Here she is.
> So tomorrow her sister and the purple Shelby are going back, both defective!


 
Glad this one worked out for you.  I actually like the magenta color better myself.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Glad this one worked out for you.  I actually like the magenta color better myself.


 
Thanks! I too prefer the magenta! 
The twin thing again...


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> This is really beautiful MaryBel!
> 
> 
> 
> I fell in love with your peach python pictures, so I ordered an "as is" one the other night when Q had everything on 3 easy pay.  Can't wait for it to arrive, but as usual its still "in process".




I can't wait to see it. I really want one of these Python bags but I just want to see it in person first. On the other hand they had a satchel in lavender the other day and now I'm kicking myself for not getting it.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Thanks TB!
> I don't think this would be a bag that would wear well for the people that don't switch bags as often as we do. I think the scales will lift up with the constant rubbing.




Thanks MaryBel. I really want one of these, but in the satchel I think. [emoji4]


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Today I got my python DS in magenta...the second one.
> I received the one that got backordered last Friday but it was very used, the scales on the back are lifted a lot and there are blue denim transfer stains all over the back. Luckily that same day it was available again so I ordered it and this one is way better. There are a few of the little scales lifted but not enough to be noticeable. The handle was still wrapped. Funny enough, this one also came without a dustbag. What's with people taking the dustbags?
> 
> Here she is.
> So tomorrow her sister and the purple Shelby are going back, both defective!


Whoa, I missed this one. Wow, I like that magenta color. 

My observation on colors: Since the scales lift a bit revealing white, I gather that you would not notice it as much on the white python. I still like the white, but that magenta....yum.


----------



## elbgrl

Yeah that magenta is beautiful.  If I like my peach python, I may consider a magenta in a different style, maybe the satchel.


----------



## Twoboyz

I'm so sad today [emoji22] As you guys might know I ordered the white Logo Lock hobo a couple of months ago. It was the beginning of April. I hadn't worn it until this past Wednesday. The bag is an as is but it appeared to be perfect. Well she's not so perfect anymore. Today I noticed a little spot on the top edge of the bag. I thought it was maybe some of that rubber glue which I have found on some of my bags before. I tried to gently rub it off and it seemed to get worse. Then I noticed it was actually the top layer of the leather peeling off! I was so upset [emoji20]. 

I have to think this was in the bag already and I just didn't notice it. I can't imagine I did this in the two days I wore it. The bag can't be this fragile. 

QVC was very nice and said I could return it at no charge shipping because it's defective even after the 30 day return period. So safly today I will be packing her up and sending her back. My perfect as is white logo lock was too good to be true. You guys might want to be careful if you consider ordering a white one in as is in the next few weeks.


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Yeah that magenta is beautiful.  If I like my peach python, I may consider a magenta in a different style, maybe the satchel.




I love that magenta! [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> I'm so sad today [emoji22] As you guys might know I ordered the white Logo Lock hobo a couple of months ago. It was the beginning of April. I hadn't worn it until this past Wednesday. The bag is an as is but it appeared to be perfect. Well she's not so perfect anymore. Today I noticed a little spot on the top edge of the bag. I thought it was maybe some of that rubber glue which I have found on some of my bags before. I tried to gently rub it off and it seemed to get worse. Then I noticed it was actually the top layer of the leather peeling off! I was so upset [emoji20].
> 
> I have to think this was in the bag already and I just didn't notice it. I can't imagine I did this in the two days I wore it. The bag can't be this fragile.
> 
> QVC was very nice and said I could return it at no charge shipping because it's defective even after the 30 day return period. So safly today I will be packing her up and sending her back. My perfect as is white logo lock was too good to be true. You guys might want to be careful if you consider ordering a white one in as is in the next few weeks.
> 
> View attachment 3012386
> 
> View attachment 3012388




Oh!  That is terrible.  I'm glad QVC did the right thing.  Too bad, as that bag looked great.


----------



## RozEnix

Twoboyz said:


> I'm so sad today [emoji22] As you guys might know I ordered the white Logo Lock hobo a couple of months ago. It was the beginning of April. I hadn't worn it until this past Wednesday. The bag is an as is but it appeared to be perfect. Well she's not so perfect anymore. Today I noticed a little spot on the top edge of the bag. I thought it was maybe some of that rubber glue which I have found on some of my bags before. I tried to gently rub it off and it seemed to get worse. Then I noticed it was actually the top layer of the leather peeling off! I was so upset [emoji20].
> 
> I have to think this was in the bag already and I just didn't notice it. I can't imagine I did this in the two days I wore it. The bag can't be this fragile.
> 
> QVC was very nice and said I could return it at no charge shipping because it's defective even after the 30 day return period. So safly today I will be packing her up and sending her back. My perfect as is white logo lock was too good to be true. You guys might want to be careful if you consider ordering a white one in as is in the next few weeks.
> 
> View attachment 3012386
> 
> View attachment 3012388


Aw, nuts. Good for QVC for taking it back, they did you right. 

BTW, I meant to tell you, I love your avatar, reminds me of Mr. Moose. (OK, revealing my age now)


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I'm so sad today [emoji22] As you guys might know I ordered the white Logo Lock hobo a couple of months ago. It was the beginning of April. I hadn't worn it until this past Wednesday. The bag is an as is but it appeared to be perfect. Well she's not so perfect anymore. Today I noticed a little spot on the top edge of the bag. I thought it was maybe some of that rubber glue which I have found on some of my bags before. I tried to gently rub it off and it seemed to get worse. Then I noticed it was actually the top layer of the leather peeling off! I was so upset [emoji20].
> 
> I have to think this was in the bag already and I just didn't notice it. I can't imagine I did this in the two days I wore it. The bag can't be this fragile.
> 
> QVC was very nice and said I could return it at no charge shipping because it's defective even after the 30 day return period. So safly today I will be packing her up and sending her back. My perfect as is white logo lock was too good to be true. You guys might want to be careful if you consider ordering a white one in as is in the next few weeks.
> 
> View attachment 3012386
> 
> View attachment 3012388



Well, poop.  Sorry, TB.  That is such a gorgeous bag.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*TB:*  so sorry that happened.  But it's great that Q will take the bag back.  Not many companies would do that after the return period.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Re:* python handbags.  The scales will lift on a real python or other snake handbag.  It's the nature of the 'leather'.  If the Dooney is made to look realistic and not coated,  the scales will probably lift also from friction of the bag against your body and other things.  I love these handbags,  but they are not made for everyday use.  These are the handbags you take out when you can treat them gently.  That way they will look good for a much longer time.  I have snake handbags that are decades old and in reasonably good condition.  Maybe that's because they don't see the light of day very often.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> I'm so sad today [emoji22] As you guys might know I ordered the white Logo Lock hobo a couple of months ago. It was the beginning of April. I hadn't worn it until this past Wednesday. The bag is an as is but it appeared to be perfect. Well she's not so perfect anymore. Today I noticed a little spot on the top edge of the bag. I thought it was maybe some of that rubber glue which I have found on some of my bags before. I tried to gently rub it off and it seemed to get worse. Then I noticed it was actually the top layer of the leather peeling off! I was so upset [emoji20].
> 
> I have to think this was in the bag already and I just didn't notice it. I can't imagine I did this in the two days I wore it. The bag can't be this fragile.
> 
> QVC was very nice and said I could return it at no charge shipping because it's defective even after the 30 day return period. So safly today I will be packing her up and sending her back. My perfect as is white logo lock was too good to be true. You guys might want to be careful if you consider ordering a white one in as is in the next few weeks.
> 
> View attachment 3012386
> 
> View attachment 3012388


 
Oh no!  That would be very upsetting for sure!  I'm glad QVC will honor the return policy.


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> Oh!  That is terrible.  I'm glad QVC did the right thing.  Too bad, as that bag looked great.







RozEnix said:


> Aw, nuts. Good for QVC for taking it back, they did you right.
> 
> BTW, I meant to tell you, I love your avatar, reminds me of Mr. Moose. (OK, revealing my age now)







MiaBorsa said:


> Well, poop.  Sorry, TB.  That is such a gorgeous bag.







lavenderjunkie said:


> *TB:*  so sorry that happened.  But it's great that Q will take the bag back.  Not many companies would do that after the return period.







NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oh no!  That would be very upsetting for sure!  I'm glad QVC will honor the return policy.




Thanks everyone.  I switched into my white with tan trim Logo Lock Wavy Tote to make me feel better. I love this bag too, but it's not as comfy as the hobo.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Re:* python handbags.  The scales will lift on a real python or other snake handbag.  It's the nature of the 'leather'.  If the Dooney is made to look realistic and not coated,  the scales will probably lift also from friction of the bag against your body and other things.  I love these handbags,  but they are not made for everyday use.  These are the handbags you take out when you can treat them gently.  That way they will look good for a much longer time.  I have snake handbags that are decades old and in reasonably good condition.  Maybe that's because they don't see the light of day very often.




That's good to know LJ. I think these Python bags are gorgeous. It makes me feel better about getting one of they ever make it to the outlet. Since I switch just about everyday it shouldn't be a problem for me. I just don't know which one I want, drawstring or satchel. I really want to try them on. [emoji4]


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I'm so sad today [emoji22] As you guys might know I ordered the white Logo Lock hobo a couple of months ago. It was the beginning of April. I hadn't worn it until this past Wednesday. The bag is an as is but it appeared to be perfect. Well she's not so perfect anymore. Today I noticed a little spot on the top edge of the bag. I thought it was maybe some of that rubber glue which I have found on some of my bags before. I tried to gently rub it off and it seemed to get worse. Then I noticed it was actually the top layer of the leather peeling off! I was so upset [emoji20].
> 
> I have to think this was in the bag already and I just didn't notice it. I can't imagine I did this in the two days I wore it. The bag can't be this fragile.
> 
> QVC was very nice and said I could return it at no charge shipping because it's defective even after the 30 day return period. So safly today I will be packing her up and sending her back. My perfect as is white logo lock was too good to be true. You guys might want to be careful if you consider ordering a white one in as is in the next few weeks.
> 
> View attachment 3012386
> 
> View attachment 3012388




Oh no! Sorry to hear that!
Hopefully you will be able to pick a different white bag in person and in perfect condition! At least the Q let you return it. It wouldn't be nice if you had to ended up stuck with it.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Oh no! Sorry to hear that!
> Hopefully you will be able to pick a different white bag in person and in perfect condition! At least the Q let you return it. It wouldn't be nice if you had to ended up stuck with it.




Thanks MaryBel. I'm glad too. They were really nice about it.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Twoboyz said:


> That's good to know LJ. I think these Python bags are gorgeous. It makes me feel better about getting one of they ever make it to the outlet. Since I switch just about everyday it shouldn't be a problem for me. I just don't know which one I want, drawstring or satchel. I really want to try them on. [emoji4]




*TB:*  the Python bags will stay smooth longer if you carry them in your hand and not on your shoulder or arm where they will rub against the body.  That might influence the style you buy if hand carry is an option for you.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *TB:*  the Python bags will stay smooth longer if you carry them in your hand and not on your shoulder or arm where they will rub against the body.  That might influence the style you buy if hand carry is an option for you.




I totally agree LJ!


----------



## MaryBel

Got one more as is from QVC. The Willa bag in persimmon. I was expecting it a bit more red due how it looked in the video presentation I saw, but it is beautiful and I don't have a many orange bags, so I think she's staying. Besides, I just got one in...you will need to go to the new dooney reveal thread   
It has a tiny scratch on the back and again it came without a dustbag.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> Got one more as is from QVC. The Willa bag in persimmon. I was expecting it a bit more red due how it looked in the video presentation I saw, but it is beautiful and I don't have a many orange bags, so I think she's staying. Besides, I just got one in...you will need to go to the new dooney reveal thread
> It has a tiny scratch on the back and again it came without a dustbag.




Sooo pretty MB! Willa is one of my favs. What's up with the dust bag thing? I wander if they store them after opening and forget or if they leave it out on purpose. I hope you decide to keep her.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Got one more as is from QVC. The Willa bag in persimmon. I was expecting it a bit more red due how it looked in the video presentation I saw, but it is beautiful and I don't have a many orange bags, so I think she's staying. Besides, I just got one in...you will need to go to the new dooney reveal thread
> It has a tiny scratch on the back and again it came without a dustbag.




She's a beauty! Congrats!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Got one more as is from QVC. The Willa bag in persimmon. I was expecting it a bit more red due how it looked in the video presentation I saw, but it is beautiful and I don't have a many orange bags, so I think she's staying. Besides, I just got one in...you will need to go to the new dooney reveal thread
> It has a tiny scratch on the back and again it came without a dustbag.


Wow, that is so pretty. And I agree with PTB, this handle is so much prettier with the teardrop design.
Very nice.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I'm loving orange bags this spring.  Enjoy your new Willa *MB.*


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> *TB:*  the Python bags will stay smooth longer if you carry them in your hand and not on your shoulder or arm where they will rub against the body.  That might influence the style you buy if hand carry is an option for you.




Guess what LJ! I got to see one at the outlet today. They had the white and I was so close to buying it but was so scared of it getting dirty and color transfer. With that finish I don't think it will be easy to keep clean or to clean. What a stunning bag though! I know I want one, but I don't know what color. Probably the lavender. I'd like a bigger discount than 30% though. [emoji57]


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Got one more as is from QVC. The Willa bag in persimmon. I was expecting it a bit more red due how it looked in the video presentation I saw, but it is beautiful and I don't have a many orange bags, so I think she's staying. Besides, I just got one in...you will need to go to the new dooney reveal thread
> It has a tiny scratch on the back and again it came without a dustbag.




She's gorgeous! I love the orange with the tan trim. So chic. [emoji4]


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Got one more as is from QVC. The Willa bag in persimmon. I was expecting it a bit more red due how it looked in the video presentation I saw, but it is beautiful and I don't have a many orange bags, so I think she's staying. Besides, I just got one in...you will need to go to the new dooney reveal thread
> It has a tiny scratch on the back and again it came without a dustbag.



Nice!   Congrats, MB.


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Sooo pretty MB! Willa is one of my favs. What's up with the dust bag thing? I wander if they store them after opening and forget or if they leave it out on purpose. I hope you decide to keep her.




Thanks GF!
I don't know. I think they take them on purpose. Otherwise that would be a lot of forgetful people.
She is staying. I only have 2 other dooneys in orange, the small flo style satchel in tangerine and a flo pocket satchel in orange, and this one is a different shade, so she stays!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> She's a beauty! Congrats!




Thanks GF!



YankeeDooney said:


> Wow, that is so pretty. And I agree with PTB, this handle is so much prettier with the teardrop design.
> Very nice.




Thanks GF! I think so too!



lavenderjunkie said:


> I'm loving orange bags this spring.  Enjoy your new Willa *MB.*




Thanks GF! I love orange, I don't know why I don't have that many dooneys in orange, but there's only one way to solve it


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> She's gorgeous! I love the orange with the tan trim. So chic. [emoji4]




Thanks GF!



MiaBorsa said:


> Nice!   Congrats, MB.


 
Thank you GF!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

lavenderjunkie said:


> I'm loving orange bags this spring.  Enjoy your new Willa *MB.*




As for me, I.want.my.DUSTBAG!  They are twenty bucks to replace!

An orange just for you @lavender:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Twoboyz said:


> Guess what LJ! I got to see one at the outlet today. They had the white and I was so close to buying it but was so scared of it getting dirty and color transfer. With that finish I don't think it will be easy to keep clean or to clean. What a stunning bag though! I know I want one, but I don't know what color. Probably the lavender. I'd like a bigger discount than 30% though. [emoji57]



I am terrified of the colors white and bone on a purse, too.  I LOVE the black and white combo BUT white, for me, is just OUT.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*TB:*  the Python is one of the newer collections.  That's why it's only 30% off.  If you have patience,  maybe you will find one at a bigger discount later in the season.  It's always a trade off.... how much you want the bag and the color or if you are willing to risk not finding it when it's a much better price.  Most of the time I wait,  but not always.  Of course,  when the price goes way down,  I reward myself by buying more than one.


----------



## Twoboyz

eyeoftheleopard said:


> As for me, I.want.my.DUSTBAG!  They are twenty bucks to replace!
> 
> 
> 
> An orange just for you @lavender:




Pretty!


----------



## Twoboyz

eyeoftheleopard said:


> I am terrified of the colors white and bone on a purse, too.  I LOVE the black and white combo BUT white, for me, is just OUT.




Yeah  just not sure it's worth the stress. Too bad though because the details in this one are pretty.


----------



## Twoboyz

lavenderjunkie said:


> *TB:*  the Python is one of the newer collections.  That's why it's only 30% off.  If you have patience,  maybe you will find one at a bigger discount later in the season.  It's always a trade off.... how much you want the bag and the color or if you are willing to risk not finding it when it's a much better price.  Most of the time I wait,  but not always.  Of course,  when the price goes way down,  I reward myself by buying more than one.




It's that darn waiting game.... I'm sure it will probably be available at 50% off at some point. I really want to see that lavender and peach at some point so I'll be waiting....that's a reward worth waiting for. [emoji6]


----------



## NurseB21

MaryBel said:


> Got one more as is from QVC. The Willa bag in persimmon. I was expecting it a bit more red due how it looked in the video presentation I saw, but it is beautiful and I don't have a many orange bags, so I think she's staying. Besides, I just got one in...you will need to go to the new dooney reveal thread
> It has a tiny scratch on the back and again it came without a dustbag.


Sooo pretty! I love the more substantial base on the Willa handles from QVC..


----------



## MaryBel

NurseB21 said:


> Sooo pretty! I love the more substantial base on the Willa handles from QVC..




Thank you!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Yay!  Got the UPS alert that my bag should be delivered between 10:15 and 2:15......aaaaaand of course, I will still be at school


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> Yay!  Got the UPS alert that my bag should be delivered between 10:15 and 2:15......aaaaaand of course, I will still be at school




Yay! I can't wait to see it!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Well I rec'd the pebbled domed satchel in the SMOKE and it is damaged...NO QVC I did not pay AS IS PRICE...so why you send me an AS IS BAG -it was in the dust bag already inside some plastic.....no tissue paper at all...two places leather was peeling - calling them this morning and asking them WHY I was charged for a FULL PRICE item when they saw that bag was damaged when they packaged it...did they think I would not see it - my 47 year old eyes are still good - THANK YOU QVC lolololol


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Well I rec'd the pebbled domed satchel in the SMOKE and it is damaged...NO QVC I did not pay AS IS PRICE...so why you send me an AS IS BAG -it was in the dust bag already inside some plastic.....no tissue paper at all...two places leather was peeling - calling them this morning and asking them WHY I was charged for a FULL PRICE item when they saw that bag was damaged when they packaged it...did they think I would not see it - my 47 year old eyes are still good - THANK YOU QVC lolololol




That's terrible. I'm sorry C [emoji53]. It seems like this is happening a lot lately. They've got to do something.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Soory.  Wrong thread for my post.  I was tired last night


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Well I rec'd the pebbled domed satchel in the SMOKE and it is damaged...NO QVC I did not pay AS IS PRICE...so why you send me an AS IS BAG -it was in the dust bag already inside some plastic.....no tissue paper at all...two places leather was peeling - calling them this morning and asking them WHY I was charged for a FULL PRICE item when they saw that bag was damaged when they packaged it...did they think I would not see it - my 47 year old eyes are still good - THANK YOU QVC lolololol




Wow... I agree! That's crazy and you were so excited to try this bag out. Sorry this happened. The Q "gots" to do better. [emoji35]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Wow... I agree! That's crazy and you were so excited to try this bag out. Sorry this happened. The Q "gots" to do better. [emoji35]


 
Right - they saw that damage before they packed it !!!


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Well I rec'd the pebbled domed satchel in the SMOKE and it is damaged...NO QVC I did not pay AS IS PRICE...so why you send me an AS IS BAG -it was in the dust bag already inside some plastic.....no tissue paper at all...two places leather was peeling - calling them this morning and asking them WHY I was charged for a FULL PRICE item when they saw that bag was damaged when they packaged it...did they think I would not see it - my 47 year old eyes are still good - THANK YOU QVC lolololol




That's awful GF! 
I'm sorry you got a damaged bag! The Q is really missing on the quality part!


----------



## RozEnix

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Well I rec'd the pebbled domed satchel in the SMOKE and it is damaged...NO QVC I did not pay AS IS PRICE...so why you send me an AS IS BAG -it was in the dust bag already inside some plastic.....no tissue paper at all...two places leather was peeling - calling them this morning and asking them WHY I was charged for a FULL PRICE item when they saw that bag was damaged when they packaged it...did they think I would not see it - my 47 year old eyes are still good - THANK YOU QVC lolololol


That story sounds familiar. I should have called when they sent my "new" bag, but I just sent it back with a  stern letter.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Well I rec'd the pebbled domed satchel in the SMOKE and it is damaged...NO QVC I did not pay AS IS PRICE...so why you send me an AS IS BAG -it was in the dust bag already inside some plastic.....no tissue paper at all...two places leather was peeling - calling them this morning and asking them WHY I was charged for a FULL PRICE item when they saw that bag was damaged when they packaged it...did they think I would not see it - my 47 year old eyes are still good - THANK YOU QVC lolololol




What did they tell you when you called?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

NutsAboutCoach said:


> What did they tell you when you called?


 

WHY did I get a USED bag and paid NEW price????


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> WHY did I get a USED bag and paid NEW price????


 
Wow, is that what they said when you called them?  I was curious as to what reason they would give for sending out a used bag for full price?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Wow, is that what they said when you called them?  I was curious as to what reason they would give for sending out a used bag for full price?


 

OH I misread your message ;(
They said SORRY - _ I said SORRY if I dont buy from you in a while.
and the box is on the way bag and I need to see my SHIPPING credit Applied as well


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> OH I misread your message ;(
> They said SORRY - _ I said SORRY if I dont buy from you in a while.
> and the box is on the way bag and I need to see my SHIPPING credit Applied as well


 
Oh, LOL!  Gotcha!  Doesn't sound like they were too sorry.  Hopefully no one else ends up with it.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oh, LOL!  Gotcha!  Doesn't sound like they were too sorry.  Hopefully no one else ends up with it.


 
Lol - sure didnt sound like it


----------



## RozEnix

crazyforcoach09 said:


> OH I misread your message ;(
> They said SORRY - _ I said SORRY if I dont buy from you in a while.
> and the box is on the way bag and I need to see my SHIPPING credit Applied as well


I should have called too to make sure I get my S&H refunded. But they will get a call if I don't.


----------



## MaryBel

Got 2 as is bags last night, both of them zip zips.


One was the pebbled leather zip zip in elephant. It came in good condition. The other one was the saffiano zip zip in turquoise. That one was missing the most important part, the long strap. Since she came in good condition and I already have a turquoise long strap (from my Sanibel zip zip), I will keep her. I called the Q and they gave me a $30 credit for the missing strap.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Got 2 as is bags last night, both of them zip zips.
> 
> 
> One was the pebbled leather zip zip in elephant. It came in good condition. The other one was the saffiano zip zip in turquoise. That one was missing the most important part, the long strap. Since she came in good condition and I already have a turquoise long strap (from my Sanibel zip zip), I will keep her. I called the Q and they gave me a $30 credit for the missing strap.


 
Love them both.  Congrats!  Good for you for getting the credit.


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Love them both.  Congrats!  Good for you for getting the credit.




Thanks GF!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

...


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Got 2 as is bags last night, both of them zip zips.
> 
> 
> One was the pebbled leather zip zip in elephant. It came in good condition. The other one was the saffiano zip zip in turquoise. That one was missing the most important part, the long strap. Since she came in good condition and I already have a turquoise long strap (from my Sanibel zip zip), I will keep her. I called the Q and they gave me a $30 credit for the missing strap.




Beautiful!! It's great you got that discount.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Miss Florentine Chelsea in Elephant has arrived...
> 
> She wasn't love at first sight as Miss Oyster Lolo was, however she is a beautiful bag and I think she's a keeper. I guess I'm missing her shine. Maybe she will shine more once she patinas or maybe it truly mimics a real elephant, kind of dull? Also, there is a small spot on the top (see photo) that I noticed and some very minor surface scratches that probably happened during handling because she was very well wrapped. The spot is way  more exaggerated in the photo than in real life and I can live with it. Just looking at the bag IRL, it's not that noticeable but Dooneynista eyes never misses a beat.  It's not worth the headache and hassle of sending it back and waiting on a replacement that may still have issues or I get a pebbly one. This one is completely smooth. Here she is...
> 
> Inside, NO flash
> View attachment 3020173
> 
> 
> Outside Natural Lighting
> View attachment 3020174
> 
> 
> Small spot
> View attachment 3020178




Wow she's so beautiful! Are the edges dark red or purple? I know what you mean about the dullness. Some of the Flo bags that I have gotten seem that way to me. Kind of like they need conditioning and even after conditioning they still see, dull.  I think she's very pretty though. [emoji4][emoji7][emoji4]


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> ...


Oh my she is beautiful, such a unique color. PTB, you sure are acquiring some new lovelies!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Wow she's so beautiful! Are the edges dark red or purple? I know what you mean about the dullness. Some of the Flo bags that I have gotten seem that way to me. Kind of like they need conditioning and even after conditioning they still see, dull.  I think she's very pretty though. [emoji4][emoji7][emoji4]




I posted this to wrong thread... This is definitely not an "as is"... Lol. Full price for this baby. [emoji16][emoji16]. The stitching is the burgundy/dark red color, like on the Bone bags.


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Got 2 as is bags last night, both of them zip zips.
> 
> 
> One was the pebbled leather zip zip in elephant. It came in good condition. The other one was the saffiano zip zip in turquoise. That one was missing the most important part, the long strap. Since she came in good condition and I already have a turquoise long strap (from my Sanibel zip zip), I will keep her. I called the Q and they gave me a $30 credit for the missing strap.


Oh love them both, you are lucking out on as is--at least this time! I want a zip zip in elephant. Heading out of the country for a week but when I get back I will watch the site closely to see if they get any others.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MrsKC said:


> Oh my she is beautiful, such a unique color. PTB, you sure are acquiring some new lovelies!!!




Thank you girlfriend! I agree. This color is very unique.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful!! It's great you got that discount.




Thanks GF!
Yep, makes it acceptable. I don't know why people would take the straps!


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> Oh love them both, you are lucking out on as is--at least this time! I want a zip zip in elephant. Heading out of the country for a week but when I get back I will watch the site closely to see if they get any others.




Thanks GF!
Yeah, at least I don't have to send them back! 
The other ones I sent on the 28th have not been refunded yet. ugh, it takes them forever!


----------



## suzannep

So, I ordered a Dooney from QVC for the first time ever and it is a Black Buckley Bag in "As is" condition but I think it must be a new bag. It arrived in a sealed plastic QVC bag with the dustcover folded inside the handbag, the registration card and two white stickers in the zippered pocket. Feel new, smells new, tassels aren't wonky and I love, love, love this bag!! 
LOVE!

The only thing is, and tell me if I'm being too picky, the leather is pebbled. Maybe this will keep it from showing scratches later on?  
I'm not sure if I should return it. They're on backorder on Dooney.com not that I want to pay full price anyway. Sigh. What to do.


----------



## suzannep

By the way, this bag is black on black with no signs of Tmoro whip stitching that some had mentioned on their bags. Maybe this is a Fall 2014 Buckley? Idk.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*suzan:*  I'd keep the bag unless the pebbled leather really bothers you.  You can take a chance on getting a smooth one, but there is no guarantee.  And of course, you will be increasing your cost by paying the extra shipping and return.  I have both pebbled and smooth Florentine handbags.   Generally I prefer the look of the smooth,  but the pebbled doesn't seem to show scratches and marks.  It's a personal thing as to which leather you prefer.  In some Floentine bags where I have seen both the smooth and the pebbled next to each other in the store,  I've chosen the pebbled because the smooth looked beat up and the pebbled had a more intense color and looked pristine.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *suzan:*  I'd keep the bag unless the pebbled leather really bothers you.  You can take a chance on getting a smooth one, but there is no guarantee.  And of course, you will be increasing your cost by paying the extra shipping and return.  I have both pebbled and smooth Florentine handbags.   Generally I prefer the look of the smooth,  but the pebbled doesn't seem to show scratches and marks.  It's a personal thing as to which leather you prefer.  In some Floentine bags where I have seen both the smooth and the pebbled next to each other in the store,  I've chosen the pebbled because the smooth looked beat up and the pebbled had a more intense color and looked pristine.




I totally agree...


----------



## Twoboyz

suzannep said:


> So, I ordered a Dooney from QVC for the first time ever and it is a Black Buckley Bag in "As is" condition but I think it must be a new bag. It arrived in a sealed plastic QVC bag with the dustcover folded inside the handbag, the registration card and two white stickers in the zippered pocket. Feel new, smells new, tassels aren't wonky and I love, love, love this bag!!
> LOVE!
> 
> The only thing is, and tell me if I'm being too picky, the leather is pebbled. Maybe this will keep it from showing scratches later on?
> I'm not sure if I should return it. They're on backorder on Dooney.com not that I want to pay full price anyway. Sigh. What to do.




Congrats!! That is one stunning bag. I was just re watching one of the QVC shows last night and I rewound the Buckley presentation to watch it a second time. It's a beautiful bag. I could t decide which one I loved best black, mushroom, or elephant. This might be in my wish list. 

As far as the pebbling goes, that could be why someone returned it unused.  Some  prefer their florentine smooth. There are pros and cons to both. I tend to prefer both depending on the color. I agree with LJ too. If you try for another as is you might get one with defects or in worse shape. It all depends on whether or not you can accept the pebbling though. It's still a lot of money. Keep us posted. [emoji4]


----------



## Trudysmom

Congratulations! I love a pebbled leather in flo bags. It looks great.  

I have two Buckley bags and they are stunning. I hope to see a photo soon.


----------



## RozEnix

lavenderjunkie said:


> *suzan:*  I'd keep the bag unless the pebbled leather really bothers you.  You can take a chance on getting a smooth one, but there is no guarantee.  And of course, you will be increasing your cost by paying the extra shipping and return.  I have both pebbled and smooth Florentine handbags.   Generally I prefer the look of the smooth,  but the pebbled doesn't seem to show scratches and marks.  It's a personal thing as to which leather you prefer.  In some Floentine bags where I have seen both the smooth and the pebbled next to each other in the store,  I've chosen the pebbled because the smooth looked beat up and the pebbled had a more intense color and looked pristine.


What she said. Besides the pebbled is lovely in the Buckley


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

suzannep said:


> So, I ordered a Dooney from QVC for the first time ever and it is a Black Buckley Bag in "As is" condition but I think it must be a new bag. It arrived in a sealed plastic QVC bag with the dustcover folded inside the handbag, the registration card and two white stickers in the zippered pocket. Feel new, smells new, tassels aren't wonky and I love, love, love this bag!!
> LOVE!
> 
> The only thing is, and tell me if I'm being too picky, the leather is pebbled. Maybe this will keep it from showing scratches later on?
> I'm not sure if I should return it. They're on backorder on Dooney.com not that I want to pay full price anyway. Sigh. What to do.


@suzann, more opinions from the peanut gallery.  I agree with @lavender, too.  I have a pebbled leather bucket bag from way back in the day and the leather is still gorgeous.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

MaryBel said:


> Got 2 as is bags last night, both of them zip zips.
> 
> 
> One was the pebbled leather zip zip in elephant. It came in good condition. The other one was the saffiano zip zip in turquoise. That one was missing the most important part, the long strap. Since she came in good condition and I already have a turquoise long strap (from my Sanibel zip zip), I will keep her. I called the Q and they gave me a $30 credit for the missing strap.



Quietly dying on my couch.  That turquoise is spectacular!  Is that color also called "jeans" by any chance?  I want a blue but the Dooney jeans color comes up great on some sites and too dark on others.  Grrr...


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

MaryBel said:


> Got 2 as is bags last night, both of them zip zips.
> 
> 
> One was the pebbled leather zip zip in elephant. It came in good condition. The other one was the saffiano zip zip in turquoise. That one was missing the most important part, the long strap. Since she came in good condition and I already have a turquoise long strap (from my Sanibel zip zip), I will keep her. I called the Q and they gave me a $30 credit for the missing strap.



May I see the strap to that Turquoise?  I got an Ocean Zip for my momma but the strap seems dinky.  Where the heck do you hook it to?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*eyeoftheleo*:  the strap hooks to the rings that attach the handle... one side in the front of the bag and the opposite one in the back of the bag.  Not the best enginerring,  many of us have decided.  Not all straps are cross body length,  some are shoulder length.  It varies with different styles.


Jeans color will vary depending upon the leather.  And it may also be one of those colors that isn't consistent (Ocean Blue is another one).   I have jeans in Dooney ostrich.... 2 bags, different colors.   One is a deeper turquoise and one is a paler turquoise.  Neither is bright,  but neither is anywhere near teal or navy in color.  Sorry,  I have no way to post pics.


----------



## RozEnix

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Quietly dying on my couch.  That turquoise is spectacular!  Is that color also called "jeans" by any chance?  I want a blue but the Dooney jeans color comes up great on some sites and too dark on others.  Grrr...


I know what you mean about colors. I do an image search on the bag and it gives me a a small idea of what the color is supposed to look like. If I have one in a similar color, I try to compare it to any pics I found. Not the best way, but it does help. Different videos in YouTube help too.


----------



## MaryBel

eyeoftheleopard said:


> May I see the strap to that Turquoise?  I got an Ocean Zip for my momma but the strap seems dinky.  Where the heck do you hook it to?


 
I don't have a pic right now, but you hook the strap to the rings of the handles, on opposite sides, like, to the right ring in the frontside and the left ring of the backside.


Forgot to add, your zip zip is gorgeous!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

MaryBel said:


> I don't have a pic right now, but you hook the strap to the rings of the handles, on opposite sides, like, to the right ring in the frontside and the left ring of the backside.
> 
> 
> Forgot to add, your zip zip is gorgeous!



Thank you, ladies, kindly, for the strap instructions.  I think the bigger Zip Zip is best carried like a satchel.  I have it boxed and ready to send to my momma.  She was in...Europe somewheres over Mothers Day.  She is the president of the **********s Women's Club in her city and she carries cheap knock offs!  UNACCEPTABLE!  Well, that all changes with the gifting of this purse.  We are going on a cruise and that Dooney is what I want to see on her arm.  Come autumn/winter she will receive a Dooney in Black.  The Claremont is lovely...

My momma is a breast cancer survivor and she deserves a Dooney!


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

RozEnix said:


> I know what you mean about colors. I do an image search on the bag and it gives me a a small idea of what the color is supposed to look like. If I have one in a similar color, I try to compare it to any pics I found. Not the best way, but it does help. Different videos in YouTube help too.



Exactly, my friend.  Gorgeous blue on some sites and a dark muted blue on others.  Yes, I definitely utilize YouTube and QVC for *just* those reasons.  And Google Images is helpful for a million and one things, too.  You DO use Google Images, do you not?


----------



## Nebo

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Thank you, ladies, kindly, for the strap instructions.  I think the bigger Zip Zip is best carried like a satchel.  I have it boxed and ready to send to my momma.  She was in...Europe somewheres over Mothers Day.  She is the president of the **********s Women's Club in her city and she carries cheap knock offs!  UNACCEPTABLE!  Well, that all changes with the gifting of this purse.  We are going on a cruise and that Dooney is what I want to see on her arm.  Come autumn/winter she will receive a Dooney in Black.  The Claremont is lovely...
> 
> My momma is a breast cancer survivor and she deserves a Dooney!



So sweet of you! Im sure she will love it. My mom was all no,no, I dont carry fancy bags.. After I gave her two, one of them Dooney, she developed an interest quick, lol.

I have to bring her another Dooney when I go to Europe for a visit!


----------



## RozEnix

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Exactly, my friend.  Gorgeous blue on some sites and a dark muted blue on others.  Yes, I definitely utilize YouTube and QVC for *just* those reasons.  And Google Images is helpful for a million and one things, too.  You DO use Google Images, do you not?


Yes I do. I actually found desert bone and caramel in the same pic and I was able to determine that desert was what I preferred.


----------



## RozEnix

Nebo said:


> So sweet of you! Im sure she will love it. My mom was all no,no, I dont carry fancy bags.. After I gave her two, one of them Dooney, she developed an interest quick, lol.
> 
> I have to bring her another Dooney when I go to Europe for a visit!


I did the same with my mom. I gave her a Nina years ago and she loves it. That and a white pebbled wallet.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

My 2 "as is" Flo Chelsea's (Elephant & Mushroom) has been shipped! I should have them Wednesday. Since these colors are fairly new, I'm hoping someone got them and didn't like the colors and just boxed them back up. I'm soooo nervous.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> My 2 "as is" Flo Chelsea's (Elephant & Mushroom) has been shipped! I should have them Wednesday. Since these colors are fairly new, I'm hoping someone got them and didn't like the colors and just boxed them back up. I'm soooo nervous.




Good luck! I can't wait. [emoji4]


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> My 2 "as is" Flo Chelsea's (Elephant & Mushroom) has been shipped! I should have them Wednesday. Since these colors are fairly new, I'm hoping someone got them and didn't like the colors and just boxed them back up. I'm soooo nervous.


Hey PTB, 
Sorry you got a defective bag. Perhaps it's a sign. I totally get your comment about not love at first sight. After seeing the pics of the Elephant, which did not look like the pic you posted before your purchase, the color did not appear to have that tonal quality that I expected to see. It seemed rather flat, but perhaps that was the photo only. I am thinking the Mushroom might be more to your liking. Frankly, it should be love at first sight for the price you are paying. Someone had posted a Mushroom Chelsea Flo on here and I thought it was very pretty. Can't wait to see a comparison photo. We can vote...if that helps. : )

Of course, the "as is" condition certainly is a factor.


----------



## RozEnix

YankeeDooney said:


> Hey PTB,
> Sorry you got a defective bag. Perhaps it's a sign. I totally get your comment about not love at first sight. After seeing the pics of the Elephant, which did not look like the pic you posted before your purchase, the color did not appear to have that tonal quality that I expected to see. It seemed rather flat, but perhaps that was the photo only. I am thinking the Mushroom might be more to your liking. Frankly, it should be love at first sight for the price you are paying. Someone had posted a Mushroom Chelsea Flo on here and I thought it was very pretty. Can't wait to see a comparison photo. We can vote...if that helps. : )
> 
> Of course, the "as is" condition certainly is a factor.


That was me, here it is again so one doesn't have to hunt. This is true to color.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> My 2 "as is" Flo Chelsea's (Elephant & Mushroom) has been shipped! I should have them Wednesday. Since these colors are fairly new, I'm hoping someone got them and didn't like the colors and just boxed them back up. I'm soooo nervous.




Fingers crossed!


----------



## suzannep

Thank you, ladies &#128522;
Here's the black "as is" Buckley bag. I tried to get the texture but it was kinda tough with this color. Goodness sakes I do love the Buckley!


----------



## suzannep

Front pic with her sisters, Raspberry and White &#128522;


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Suzann:*  what a lovely trio of Buckley handbags you have.  Each and every color is a winner.  Enjoy.


----------



## Trudysmom

suzannep said:


> Front pic with her sisters, Raspberry and White &#55357;&#56842;


Your Buckleys are gorgeous!!! Congratulations on the black joining the other two lovely bags! 

I love my Buckleys, they are wonderful bags.


----------



## RozEnix

suzannep said:


> Front pic with her sisters, Raspberry and White &#128522;


Wonderful triplets!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RozEnix said:


> That was me, here it is again so one doesn't have to hunt. This is true to color.




Wow!!! Thank u! Yours was "as is", correct? I can't wait to get mine. [emoji7]


----------



## MaryBel

suzannep said:


> Front pic with her sisters, Raspberry and White &#128522;



What a gorgeous trio.


----------



## RozEnix

PcanTannedBty said:


> Wow!!! Thank u! Yours was "as is", correct? I can't wait to get mine. [emoji7]


No it was new and they actually sent it new. I love it and it doesn't seem very heavy for a flo


----------



## YankeeDooney

RozEnix said:


> That was me, here it is again so one doesn't have to hunt. This is true to color.


Thanks for reposting this pic Roz. it is beautiful.

Well, my vote goes for Mushroom over Elephant....as of today. However, it would be great to see a comparison photo when PTB gets hers. Of course, we all have our preferences and color needs.


----------



## YankeeDooney

suzannep said:


> Front pic with her sisters, Raspberry and White &#128522;


Very nice indeed. Why do I think that white Buckley is going to haunt me. Sigh.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

RozEnix said:


> No it was new and they actually sent it new. I love it and it doesn't seem very heavy for a flo




Oh ok. I agree, they seem very light for Flo's. I was surprised.


----------



## joce01

For Q returns, does anyone know if it has to be back to them within the 30 days or if just has to be shipped within the 30 days?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

joce01 said:


> For Q returns, does anyone know if it has to be back to them within the 30 days or if just has to be shipped within the 30 days?




It has to be back to them within 30 days of you "receiving" the item, not the ship date.


----------



## joce01

PcanTannedBty said:


> It has to be back to them within 30 days of you "receiving" the item, not the ship date.



Thanks so much!


----------



## Twoboyz

joce01 said:


> For Q returns, does anyone know if it has to be back to them within the 30 days or if just has to be shipped within the 30 days?




If you call and let them know it's not a problem. They are very lax on returns. I have returned items that I had not used after a couple months and they said no problem just send it back.


----------



## Twoboyz

suzannep said:


> Thank you, ladies [emoji4]
> 
> Here's the black "as is" Buckley bag. I tried to get the texture but it was kinda tough with this color. Goodness sakes I do love the Buckley!




I can see the texture. It's nice and even and I think it looks nice. Your trio is lovely. [emoji4]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

suzannep said:


> Thank you, ladies &#55357;&#56842;
> Here's the black "as is" Buckley bag. I tried to get the texture but it was kinda tough with this color. Goodness sakes I do love the Buckley!


 


suzannep said:


> Front pic with her sisters, Raspberry and White &#55357;&#56842;


 
Beautiful bags!  Congrats!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

The white Buckley haunts me and now seeing the raspberry,  that one haunts me too.


----------



## momjules

Hi!  This is my first post! I just received my as is dooney florentine mushroom Chelsea shopper. It has a reg card with the stickers and the handles were wrapped! It is smooth with no wrinkling. It has a tiny scratch in the front which I believe will rub out. It's a beautiful bag.i have about 35-40 bags and I don't know how to post a picture. If you are waiting for this bag I think it's is a winner! Good luck to all of you!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

momjules said:


> Hi!  This is my first post! I just received my as is dooney florentine mushroom Chelsea shopper. It has a reg card with the stickers and the handles were wrapped! It is smooth with no wrinkling. It has a tiny scratch in the front which I believe will rub out. It's a beautiful bag.i have about 35-40 bags and I don't know how to post a picture. If you are waiting for this bag I think it's is a winner! Good luck to all of you!




Yay and welcome to the Looney Bin! Lol. I'm expecting an "as is" Flo mushroom Chelsea  as well. It should be here tomorrow. I'm even more excited now that you say you got a good one. I'm so stressed over it. It's just so nerve wrecking. I also have the Elephant coming in this bag as well tomorrow. Hope I get two good ones. 

If posting a pic from your phone (using the app). When you create a message, at the bottom of your screen, you'll see an icon that looks like a mountain or excel graph. Click that and attach your photo or click the camera icon to take the photo. Hope that helps. I'm not sure how to do it from a computer. I hope you can figure it out because we'd love to see it. [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Suzwhat

momjules said:


> Hi!  This is my first post! I just received my as is dooney florentine mushroom Chelsea shopper. It has a reg card with the stickers and the handles were wrapped! It is smooth with no wrinkling. It has a tiny scratch in the front which I believe will rub out. It's a beautiful bag.i have about 35-40 bags and I don't know how to post a picture. If you are waiting for this bag I think it's is a winner! Good luck to all of you!




Welcome!  Can't wait to see your bags!


----------



## momjules

Hi everyone
  Thank you for the warm welcomes. We are trying to post pictures but we don't know how. It's not working for us  I will ask my daughter for a lesson 
Ptb, you will have your bag by the time I figure this out. So good luck to you.
Also thank you Suzwhat for your warm welcome!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

OMG!! I lucked out... My 2 "as is" Flo Chelsea's came and I just had to open them here at work. I couldn't stand to see them sitting in the boxes. [emoji2][emoji2] I was soooooo nervous till I gave myself a headache. Lol... My bags are still wrapped (strap and handles) but not stuffed which all "as is" bags are not. I am sooooo happy. Reveal when I get home. I'm so excited I can hardly stand it. I guess it was a good thing that I had issues with my new full price bag. Now I got 2 for almost the price of one.


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> OMG!! I lucked out... My 2 "as is" Flo Chelsea's came and I just had to open them here at work. I couldn't stand to see them sitting in the boxes. [emoji2][emoji2] I was soooooo nervous till I gave myself a headache. Lol... My bags are still wrapped (strap and handles) but not stuffed which all "as is" bags are not. I am sooooo happy. Reveal when I get home. I'm so excited I can hardly stand it. I guess it was a good thing that I had issues with my new full price bag. Now I got 2 for almost the price of one.


 
Congrats on your 2 new beauties arriving in good condition! Can't wait for the pics!
I loved the color of the elephant so much in your pic that last night I saw one as is and caved. Did the express shipping so she should be here Friday. I hope I'm as lucky as you and get mine in good condition!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> OMG!! I lucked out... My 2 "as is" Flo Chelsea's came and I just had to open them here at work. I couldn't stand to see them sitting in the boxes. [emoji2][emoji2] I was soooooo nervous till I gave myself a headache. Lol... My bags are still wrapped (strap and handles) but not stuffed which all "as is" bags are not. I am sooooo happy. Reveal when I get home. I'm so excited I can hardly stand it. I guess it was a good thing that I had issues with my new full price bag. Now I got 2 for almost the price of one.




Awesome news! I am so happy for you! Cannot wait to see pictures!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> Congrats on your 2 new beauties arriving in good condition! Can't wait for the pics!
> I loved the color of the elephant so much in your pic that last night I saw one as is and caved. Did the express shipping so she should be here Friday. I hope I'm as lucky as you and get mine in good condition!




Oh yay!!! How exciting. Crossing my fingers for you. It's a beautiful color. Can't wait for your reveal.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PCAN:*  great news.  Glad your new bags are treasures indeed.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *PCAN:*  great news.  Glad your new bags are treasures indeed.




Thank you girlfriend!!! I'm so relieved.


----------



## momjules

PcanTannedBty said:


> OMG!! I lucked out... My 2 "as is" Flo Chelsea's came and I just had to open them here at work. I couldn't stand to see them sitting in the boxes. [emoji2][emoji2] I was soooooo nervous till I gave myself a headache. Lol... My bags are still wrapped (strap and handles) but not stuffed which all "as is" bags are not. I am sooooo happy. Reveal when I get home. I'm so excited I can hardly stand it. I guess it was a good thing that I had issues with my new full price bag. Now I got 2 for almost the price of one.


Yay! I'm so happy you got good as is bags too! I watch you on you tube so see you later!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

momjules said:


> Yay! I'm so happy you got good as is bags too! I watch you on you tube so see you later!




Oh thank you. [emoji2][emoji2]. I'm excited! Thanks for watching too.


----------



## Suzwhat

PcanTannedBty said:


> OMG!! I lucked out... My 2 "as is" Flo Chelsea's came and I just had to open them here at work. I couldn't stand to see them sitting in the boxes. [emoji2][emoji2] I was soooooo nervous till I gave myself a headache. Lol... My bags are still wrapped (strap and handles) but not stuffed which all "as is" bags are not. I am sooooo happy. Reveal when I get home. I'm so excited I can hardly stand it. I guess it was a good thing that I had issues with my new full price bag. Now I got 2 for almost the price of one.




Awesome!!!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I just got home and carefully looked over my bags and here's the scoop...

The Good 
   - Got them both at a good price "as is". 
   - Beautiful colors
   - Handles wrapped in plastic
   - Registration card and stickers
   - Dust bags

The Bad 
   - Surface scratches, not a big deal
   - Looks like the Elephant strap was taken 
     off and removed because it looks       
     backwards (no biggie) 

The Ugly
   - Elephant has a small cut on bottom [emoji20] 
     that I think I can live with. Sighing! Maybe 
     that's why they sent it back. It's not cut 
     all the way... Almost like a surface cut. 
     I'm debating on if I should send it back. 
     I can't win for losing with the Elephant. 

Overall, I'm happy and relieved, especially for the price I paid. 


Inside, no flash 



Small cut in leather (looks worse in photo)


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> I just got home and carefully looked over my bags and here's the scoop...
> 
> The Good
> - Got them both at a good price "as is".
> - Beautiful colors
> - Handles wrapped in plastic
> - Registration card and stickers
> - Dust bags
> 
> The Bad
> - Surface scratches, not a big deal
> - Looks like the Elephant strap was taken
> off and removed because it looks
> backwards (no biggie)
> 
> The Ugly
> - Elephant has a small cut on bottom [emoji20]
> that I think I can live with. Sighing! Maybe
> that's why they sent it back. It's not cut
> all the way... Almost like a surface cut.
> I'm debating on if I should send it back.
> I can't win for losing with the Elephant.
> 
> Overall, I'm happy and relieved, especially for the price I paid.
> 
> 
> Inside, no flash
> View attachment 3027517
> 
> 
> Small cut in leather (looks worse in photo)
> View attachment 3027518




Both colors are beautiful. Is the cut really noticeable IRL? Is the as is price enough of a savings to offset the cut? Not an easy decision, I'm sure. 

How about the other bag? Is it Mushroom? How is that one?


----------



## Twoboyz

momjules said:


> Hi!  This is my first post! I just received my as is dooney florentine mushroom Chelsea shopper. It has a reg card with the stickers and the handles were wrapped! It is smooth with no wrinkling. It has a tiny scratch in the front which I believe will rub out. It's a beautiful bag.i have about 35-40 bags and I don't know how to post a picture. If you are waiting for this bag I think it's is a winner! Good luck to all of you!




Welcome!! Congrats on your new bag! It's such a great feeling to hit the jackpot in an as is bag. That mushroom color is TDF!


----------



## Suzwhat

PcanTannedBty said:


> I just got home and carefully looked over my bags and here's the scoop...
> 
> The Good
> - Got them both at a good price "as is".
> - Beautiful colors
> - Handles wrapped in plastic
> - Registration card and stickers
> - Dust bags
> 
> The Bad
> - Surface scratches, not a big deal
> - Looks like the Elephant strap was taken
> off and removed because it looks
> backwards (no biggie)
> 
> The Ugly
> - Elephant has a small cut on bottom [emoji20]
> that I think I can live with. Sighing! Maybe
> that's why they sent it back. It's not cut
> all the way... Almost like a surface cut.
> I'm debating on if I should send it back.
> I can't win for losing with the Elephant.
> 
> Overall, I'm happy and relieved, especially for the price I paid.
> 
> 
> Inside, no flash
> View attachment 3027517
> 
> 
> Small cut in leather (looks worse in photo)
> View attachment 3027518




They are beautiful. Tough call in the cut.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Both colors are beautiful. Is the cut really noticeable IRL? Is the as is price enough of a savings to offset the cut? Not an easy decision, I'm sure.
> 
> How about the other bag? Is it Mushroom? How is that one?




Thank you girlfriend!!! They are gorgeous... I paid $251 plus shipping and tax each. Not sure if the Mushroom would show up at the outlets, that's why I jumped on that one. The Elephant might but didn't want to take a chance. It's not that noticeable at all. The price cut is what I'm struggling with. Is it really enough. I'll have to sleep on it. 

They mushroom is PERFECT! Just a couple surface scratches that's no biggie.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I just got home and carefully looked over my bags and here's the scoop...
> 
> The Good
> - Got them both at a good price "as is".
> - Beautiful colors
> - Handles wrapped in plastic
> - Registration card and stickers
> - Dust bags
> 
> The Bad
> - Surface scratches, not a big deal
> - Looks like the Elephant strap was taken
> off and removed because it looks
> backwards (no biggie)
> 
> The Ugly
> - Elephant has a small cut on bottom [emoji20]
> that I think I can live with. Sighing! Maybe
> that's why they sent it back. It's not cut
> all the way... Almost like a surface cut.
> I'm debating on if I should send it back.
> I can't win for losing with the Elephant.
> 
> Overall, I'm happy and relieved, especially for the price I paid.
> 
> 
> Inside, no flash
> View attachment 3027517
> 
> 
> Small cut in leather (looks worse in photo)
> View attachment 3027518




I'm so glad you got at least one really nice bag! That's great! It looks like maybe someone accidentally sliced through the packaging with a razor knife. It that's the case, why can't people be more careful? I have seen a few bags with this issue at the outlet. Since it's not that noticeable, my only concern would be is how will that cut wear over time. Will it get worse as the leather softens or will it come apart more? Which color do you like better? They are both equally gorgeous to me.  [emoji7]


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Suzwhat said:


> They are beautiful. Tough call in the cut.




Thank you! Very tough call. I'll sleep on if I should send back or not. I'm still debating.


----------



## elbgrl

PcanTannedBty said:


> I just got home and carefully looked over my bags and here's the scoop...
> 
> The Good
> - Got them both at a good price "as is".
> - Beautiful colors
> - Handles wrapped in plastic
> - Registration card and stickers
> - Dust bags
> 
> The Bad
> - Surface scratches, not a big deal
> - Looks like the Elephant strap was taken
> off and removed because it looks
> backwards (no biggie)
> 
> The Ugly
> - Elephant has a small cut on bottom [emoji20]
> that I think I can live with. Sighing! Maybe
> that's why they sent it back. It's not cut
> all the way... Almost like a surface cut.
> I'm debating on if I should send it back.
> I can't win for losing with the Elephant.
> 
> Overall, I'm happy and relieved, especially for the price I paid.
> 
> 
> Inside, no flash
> View attachment 3027517
> 
> 
> Small cut in leather (looks worse in photo)
> View attachment 3027518




Two lovely bags, congrats!  Especially love the mushroom color.  At least one is perfect.

After looking at the picture better, I think I'd send the cut one back.  That's a pretty good cut, I don't know if I could live with that.


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> I just got home and carefully looked over my bags and here's the scoop...
> 
> The Good
> - Got them both at a good price "as is".
> - Beautiful colors
> - Handles wrapped in plastic
> - Registration card and stickers
> - Dust bags
> 
> The Bad
> - Surface scratches, not a big deal
> - Looks like the Elephant strap was taken
> off and removed because it looks
> backwards (no biggie)
> 
> The Ugly
> - Elephant has a small cut on bottom [emoji20]
> that I think I can live with. Sighing! Maybe
> that's why they sent it back. It's not cut
> all the way... Almost like a surface cut.
> I'm debating on if I should send it back.
> I can't win for losing with the Elephant.
> 
> Overall, I'm happy and relieved, especially for the price I paid.
> 
> 
> Inside, no flash
> View attachment 3027517
> 
> 
> Small cut in leather (looks worse in photo)
> View attachment 3027518




They are gorgeous!
Sorry to hear your elephant came injured. That's a tough call, but I suggest if you decide to keep her, maybe put some kind of blue very carefully on the cut so it doesn't open more with time.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> OMG!! I lucked out... My 2 "as is" Flo Chelsea's came and I just had to open them here at work. I couldn't stand to see them sitting in the boxes. [emoji2][emoji2] I was soooooo nervous till I gave myself a headache. Lol... My bags are still wrapped (strap and handles) but not stuffed which all "as is" bags are not. I am sooooo happy. Reveal when I get home. I'm so excited I can hardly stand it. I guess it was a good thing that I had issues with my new full price bag. Now I got 2 for almost the price of one.


Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy! Can't wait!


Oops, looking at photos now. Clearly I didn't read everything.

Both are gorgeous, but I personally could not live with a cut. No, no, no.

However, if there is a way to heal the wound, so to speak, with some sort of glue filler (leather repar kit....auto) and a very delicate touch. It can be done.....perhaps.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy! Can't wait!
> 
> 
> Oops, looking at photos now. Clearly I didn't read everything.
> 
> Both are gorgeous, but I personally could not live with a cut. No, no, no.
> 
> However, if there is a way to heal the wound, so to speak, with some sort of glue filler (leather repar kit....auto) and a very delicate touch. It can be done.....perhaps.




Thank you girlfriend!!! I've decided, I'm going to send it back... Again!!! Maybe third times a charm. [emoji2]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you girlfriend!!! I've decided, I'm going to send it back... Again!!! Maybe third times a charm. [emoji2]



Fingers crossed again for you. Hopefully the next one will be perfect.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> Thank you girlfriend!!! I've decided, I'm going to send it back... Again!!! Maybe third times a charm. [emoji2]


Hey PTB,

Btw, my compliments on the new vid. You and those Clayton's. Loving the Chestnut. It looks perfect!
Love the shine to it. Now please tell me, which color is your favorite? You must have 5 of theses babies, right?

I would like to get another (I have denim) but love too many of the colors. Recently saw the white with natural trim...so pretty too. Also love crimson, ivy, and marine. I keep hoping outlets will do extra percentage off for July 4th.....then some retail therapy will be in order.

Logo lock is so lovely in the Oyster as well. Very nice additions to the family.


----------



## BlazenHsss

suzannep said:


> Front pic with her sisters, Raspberry and White &#128522;


Ooooohhhh.....I've been wanting a Buckley in either the black or blue. Lovely!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> Hey PTB,
> 
> Btw, my compliments on the new vid. You and those Clayton's. Loving the Chestnut. It looks perfect!
> Love the shine to it. Now please tell me, which color is your favorite? You must have 5 of theses babies, right?
> 
> I would like to get another (I have denim) but love too many of the colors. Recently saw the white with natural trim...so pretty too. Also love crimson, ivy, and marine. I keep hoping outlets will do extra percentage off for July 4th.....then some retail therapy will be in order.
> 
> Logo lock is so lovely in the Oyster as well. Very nice additions to the family.




Awww, thanks girlfriend! I'm glad you enjoyed the video. Yes... Those Clayton's are my babies. [emoji7]. Yes, I have 5... I had 6 (added Grey) but it just didn't do anything for me so I returned it an hour later. Choosing a favorite is tough. It's a toss up between my Natural, Crimson and Chestnut. All for different reasons. But if I had to choose, here's the order... Natural, Crimson, Chestnut but honestly you can't  go wrong with either. All would be great Neutrals to pair with your Denim which is beautiful in Clayton. I particularly don't care for the white Clayton because they are always too pebbly. It's ok in other bags but something about a pebbled Clayton I don't care for.  Normally for the 4th, the discount is an extra 20% off of anything red, white or blue but not sure if that's the case this year. 

Yes, Oyster is gorgeous in any bag. Such a great neutral. I've carried that bag for 3 days straight, which is crazy because I change bags everyday, sometimes twice a day. That's just how much I love it, the color and style.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Awww, thanks girlfriend! I'm glad you enjoyed the video. Yes... Those Clayton's are my babies. [emoji7]. Yes, I have 5... I had 6 (added Grey) but it just didn't do anything for me so I returned it an hour later. Choosing a favorite is tough. It's a toss up between my Natural, Crimson and Chestnut. All for different reasons. But if I had to choose, here's the order... Natural, Crimson, Chestnut but honestly you can't  go wrong with either. All would be great Neutrals to pair with your Denim which is beautiful in Clayton. I particularly don't care for the white Clayton because they are always too pebbly. It's ok in other bags but something about a pebbled Clayton I don't care for.  Normally for the 4th, the discount is an extra 20% off of anything red, white or blue but not sure if that's the case this year.
> 
> Yes, Oyster is gorgeous in any bag. Such a great neutral. I've carried that bag for 3 days straight, which is crazy because I change bags everyday, sometimes twice a day. That's just how much I love it, the color and style.


 

Once you had one Clayton I knew it would be POOKIE for you from then own  lololololololololololololol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Once you had one Clayton I knew it would be POOKIE for you from then own  lololololololololololololol




Lololololol... Yup. "They just be callin me". Lol.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Lololololol... Yup. "They just be callin me". Lol.


 

LOLOLOLOL - coming to FLL in Sept !!!!!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> LOLOLOLOL - coming to FLL in Sept !!!!!!!




Yes!!! We gotta hook up, even if it's at the outlet. [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Fingers and toes crossed. Just ordered mushroom AS IS Flo Chelsea!!!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Fingers and toes crossed. Just ordered mushroom AS IS Flo Chelsea!!!!




Yay Pookie Pie! I hope you get a good one like I did. I sent my Elephant back but ordered another one in hopes that the third times a charm. Can't wait to see yours. [emoji7]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yay Pookie Pie! I hope you get a good one like I did. I sent my Elephant back but ordered another one in hopes that the third times a charm. Can't wait to see yours. [emoji7]


 
Thanks Sunshine - cant wait until next week


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Two As Is shipped - will have them tomorrow  One more to ship....which I think was a QVC error - on their part.


----------



## MaryBel

Got these 2 as is on Friday. Florentine Chelsea in elephant and Croco zip zip in blue. 
Both look new (they came still wrapped) and with everything. 
The croco is in almost perfect condition. Just a tiny scratch behind one of the handles but it is not noticeable because of the handle. 
The Florentine is in good condition. It's pretty smooth and the texture is even, the color looks like it varies slightly but it does more in the pic that in real life. I'm thinking this is the nature of this color. Pcan, would you agree? 
Both are staying.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> Got these 2 as is on Friday. Florentine Chelsea in elephant and Croco zip zip in blue.
> Both look new (they came still wrapped) and with everything.
> The croco is in almost perfect condition. Just a tiny scratch behind one of the handles but it is not noticeable because of the handle.
> The Florentine is in good condition. It's pretty smooth and the texture is even, the color looks like it varies slightly but it does more in the pic that in real life. I'm thinking this is the nature of this color. Pcan, would you agree?
> Both are staying.


 

PRUDDY - Cant wait to get mine


----------



## Neener1991

MaryBel said:


> Got these 2 as is on Friday. Florentine Chelsea in elephant and Croco zip zip in blue.
> Both look new (they came still wrapped) and with everything.
> The croco is in almost perfect condition. Just a tiny scratch behind one of the handles but it is not noticeable because of the handle.
> The Florentine is in good condition. It's pretty smooth and the texture is even, the color looks like it varies slightly but it does more in the pic that in real life. I'm thinking this is the nature of this color. Pcan, would you agree?
> Both are staying.



LOVE them.  Really looovvvvveeeeee the Zip Zip .


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> PRUDDY - Cant wait to get mine


 
Thanks GF!
I hope you get a good one too! The mushroom looks really pretty in TV.


----------



## MaryBel

Neener1991 said:


> LOVE them.  Really looovvvvveeeeee the Zip Zip .


 
Thanks GF!
I was sad I missed on it so when I saw one I had to jump on it! Love the zip zips and in blue croco, even more!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Got these 2 as is on Friday. Florentine Chelsea in elephant and Croco zip zip in blue.
> Both look new (they came still wrapped) and with everything.
> The croco is in almost perfect condition. Just a tiny scratch behind one of the handles but it is not noticeable because of the handle.
> The Florentine is in good condition. It's pretty smooth and the texture is even, the color looks like it varies slightly but it does more in the pic that in real life. I'm thinking this is the nature of this color. Pcan, would you agree?
> Both are staying.


Love them MaryBel! Ooooo, that blue croco zip zip...drool city. That is the one I have been after.
I guess I will have to watch the Q since they seem to have them all. Gosh, you really lucked out on those lovelies.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Love them MaryBel! Ooooo, that blue croco zip zip...drool city. That is the one I have been after.
> I guess I will have to watch the Q since they seem to have them all. Gosh, you really lucked out on those lovelies.


 
Thanks YD!
Yep, I think the Q is now the only option available to get them, that's why I jumped on it when I saw it. 


I'll give you a shout out if I see another!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Yipppie all three of my AS IS has shipped - I think two will be here tomorrow


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> Got these 2 as is on Friday. Florentine Chelsea in elephant and Croco zip zip in blue.
> Both look new (they came still wrapped) and with everything.
> The croco is in almost perfect condition. Just a tiny scratch behind one of the handles but it is not noticeable because of the handle.
> The Florentine is in good condition. It's pretty smooth and the texture is even, the color looks like it varies slightly but it does more in the pic that in real life. I'm thinking this is the nature of this color. Pcan, would you agree?
> Both are staying.




Gorgeous... Check the handle on your a elephant, just want to make sure you didn't get my return.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Thanks YD!
> Yep, I think the Q is now the only option available to get them, that's why I jumped on it when I saw it.
> 
> 
> I'll give you a shout out if I see another!


Thank you MB!.....but please oh please send it via PM to give me some chance of getting it.

Thanks again.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Got these 2 as is on Friday. Florentine Chelsea in elephant and Croco zip zip in blue.
> Both look new (they came still wrapped) and with everything.
> The croco is in almost perfect condition. Just a tiny scratch behind one of the handles but it is not noticeable because of the handle.
> The Florentine is in good condition. It's pretty smooth and the texture is even, the color looks like it varies slightly but it does more in the pic that in real life. I'm thinking this is the nature of this color. Pcan, would you agree?
> Both are staying.



Both are beautiful MB!

I'm still kicking myself for not getting the blue croco satchel with accessories! Either we buy bags with buyer's remorse, or we dwell on the bags that got away!  

Congrats on getting great As Is bags!


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Two As Is shipped - will have them tomorrow  One more to ship....which I think was a QVC error - on their part.




Yay!!! Crossing my fingers for you. [emoji4]



MaryBel said:


> Got these 2 as is on Friday. Florentine Chelsea in elephant and Croco zip zip in blue.
> Both look new (they came still wrapped) and with everything.
> The croco is in almost perfect condition. Just a tiny scratch behind one of the handles but it is not noticeable because of the handle.
> The Florentine is in good condition. It's pretty smooth and the texture is even, the color looks like it varies slightly but it does more in the pic that in real life. I'm thinking this is the nature of this color. Pcan, would you agree?
> Both are staying.




Yay!!! Congrats MaryBel! They are gorgeous [emoji7]



RuedeNesle said:


> Both are beautiful MB!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still kicking myself for not getting the blue croco satchel with accessories! Either we buy bags with buyer's remorse, or we dwell on the bags that got away!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on getting great As Is bags!




[emoji106][emoji106] we can never win... [emoji16] lol!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Yay!!! Crossing my fingers for you. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> THANKS THANKS THANKS


----------



## MaryBel

PcanTannedBty said:


> Gorgeous... Check the handle on your a elephant, just want to make sure you didn't get my return.


 
Thanks GF!
I did that when I got it! Handles look ok and no mark on the front either! 
Thanks for making sure


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> [emoji106][emoji106] we can never win... [emoji16] lol!



It seems like that sometimes!


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Thank you MB!.....but please oh please send it via PM to give me some chance of getting it.
> 
> Thanks again.




Yes, I'll do that. If I can I'll put it in my cart so I can release it when you are ready.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> It seems like that sometimes!




GF, check your PMs! I just sent you one!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Yay!!! Congrats MaryBel! They are gorgeous [emoji7]
> [emoji16] lol!




Thank you GF!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> GF, check your PMs! I just sent you one!



MB!   

I always know I can depend on you!  Thanks for holding the As Is Marine Croco Satchel in your cart for me!  I'm sure that wasn't on your work "to-do" list today.   I'm sorry it took so long to reply, and I'm very happy you patiently waited for me because SHE'S MINE!  I told you in my PM reply the EDD was 6/18 because I switched to express delivery.  But my receipt is showing 6/23, and I was changed for express.  So that's a phone call I'll make later if the delivery date is not update on the order status.

I'll post pic whenever it arrives!

Thanks again MB for having my back!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> MB!
> 
> I always know I can depend on you!  Thanks for holding the As Is Marine Croco Satchel in your cart for me!  I'm sure that wasn't on your work "to-do" list today.   I'm sorry it took so long to reply, and I'm very happy you patiently waited for me because SHE'S MINE!  I told you in my PM reply the EDD was 6/18 because I switched to express delivery.  But my receipt is showing 6/23, and I was changed for express.  So that's a phone call I'll make later if the delivery date is not update on the order status.
> 
> I'll post pic whenever it arrives!
> 
> Thanks again MB for having my back!


Hey GF!
No problem! You know I'm glad I could help!


You know what, call them now, it won't update, My elephant Chelsea did the same thing, from 06/12 it was showing 06/23 too! Weird! It looks like they have a bug in the system and that date is showing up. When I called the rep said it was weird and it was a glitch in the system and fixed it. Don't let it go another day, then it might get delayed and you might not get it this week.


One croco down, One to go! (now stalking for the blue zip zip for YD)!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Hey GF!
> No problem! You know I'm glad I could help!
> 
> 
> You know what, call them now, it won't update, My elephant Chelsea did the same thing, from 06/12 it was showing 06/23 too! Weird! It looks like they have a bug in the system and that date is showing up. *When I called the rep said it was weird and it was a glitch in the system and fixed it. Don't let it go another day,* then it might get delayed and you might not get it this week.
> 
> 
> One croco down, One to go! (now stalking for the blue zip zip for YD)!



Thanks once again for having my back!  I'm calling them now!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Hey GF!
> No problem! You know I'm glad I could help!
> 
> 
> You know what, call them now, it won't update, My elephant Chelsea did the same thing, from 06/12 it was showing 06/23 too! Weird! It looks like they have a bug in the system and that date is showing up. When I called the rep said it was weird and it was a glitch in the system and fixed it. Don't let it go another day, then it might get delayed and you might not get it this week.
> 
> 
> One croco down, One to go! (now stalking for the blue zip zip for YD)!





RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks once again for having my back!  I'm calling them now!



I just spoke to CS.  She not only changed the delivery date to 06/18, she adjusted the shipping charge to the standard shipping price!     It pays to listen to MaryBel! :worthy:


----------



## PcanTannedBty

FYI: "As is" Crimson Flo available. 5 easy pay!!!

Gone.... But Raspberry is there now


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Hey GF!
> No problem! You know I'm glad I could help!
> 
> 
> You know what, call them now, it won't update, My elephant Chelsea did the same thing, from 06/12 it was showing 06/23 too! Weird! It looks like they have a bug in the system and that date is showing up. When I called the rep said it was weird and it was a glitch in the system and fixed it. Don't let it go another day, then it might get delayed and you might not get it this week.
> 
> 
> One croco down, One to go! (now stalking for the blue zip zip for YD)!


You gals are a riot. Thanks for keeping a lookout MB. So very much appreciated.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> I just spoke to CS.  She not only changed the delivery date to 06/18, she adjusted the shipping charge to the standard shipping price!  *   It pays to listen to MaryBel*! :worthy:





Sometimes it does and sometimes the money will leave you because of me :devil:


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> You gals are a riot. Thanks for keeping a lookout MB. So very much appreciated.


 
It's not me, It's RN! It's her fault 
Like I need any motivation to misbehave muahahahahahaha!


----------



## gatorgirl07

PcanTannedBty said:


> FYI: "As is" Crimson Flo available. 5 easy pay!!!
> 
> Gone.... But Raspberry is there now



Crimson is back......


----------



## BlazenHsss

gatorgirl07 said:


> Crimson is back......


Nghghh. I would have nabbed that one had I been online to see this!
Looking for my first Flo in either bone, crimson, or black...
Nuts!!


----------



## breezyme

very nice girls enjoy them.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

BOOM!!!!! They all shipped yesterday - and they will be here today - I live like 40 mins from warehouse !!!!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

UGGGGHHHH !!!!
Why would someone resend a USED bag? The Buckley is HAWWWWT but it was TOTALLY TOTALLY USED....looked like somene put a BLACK sharpe to the nubuck - it had TRASH in the bag - UGHHHHH !!!!! Now the size is great!!!! Yall were right - it is a GREAT size bag - I will be ordering a leather one.....

Saff Willia - a great great size bag - NOTHING wrong with her - the color is nice but I have a Coach bag very very close in color - NOT sure if she is a keeper.

Willa Florentine Mushroom -very very very nice color but a BIG INK stain on the FRONT - she will be going back.


----------



## Trudysmom

crazyforcoach09 said:


> UGGGGHHHH !!!!
> Why would someone resend a USED bag? The Buckley is HAWWWWT but it was TOTALLY TOTALLY USED....looked like somene put a BLACK sharpe to the nubuck - it had TRASH in the bag - UGHHHHH !!!!! Now the size is great!!!! Yall were right - it is a GREAT size bag - I will be ordering a leather one.....
> 
> Saff Willia - a great great size bag - NOTHING wrong with her - the color is nice but I have a Coach bag very very close in color - NOT sure if she is a keeper.
> 
> Willa Florentine Mushroom -very very very nice color but a BIG INK stain on the FRONT - she will be going back.


Are you getting a new Buckley? With the new bags, I bet you will get a gorgeous one! What color are you getting? I LOVE that bag.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Trudysmom said:


> Are you getting a new Buckley? With the new bags, I bet you will get a gorgeous one! What color are you getting? I LOVE that bag.


 

Yes it will be a new one 
called the outlet but NONE at any outlets
about to call FP to see when the sale starts b/c some colors are SHIPPPABLE meaning they will be hitting outlets SOON


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Sometimes it does *and sometimes the money will leave you because of me *:devil:



  Too true! 



MaryBel said:


> It's not me, It's RN! It's her fault
> Like I need any motivation to misbehave muahahahahahaha!



How is it my fault? 

BTW, it's available in in hot pink if anyone is interested. :devil:



http://www.qvc.com/As-Is-Dooney-&-B...-Satchel.product.A260578.html?sc=A260578-ISRC


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> UGGGGHHHH !!!!
> Why would someone resend a USED bag? The Buckley is HAWWWWT but it was TOTALLY TOTALLY USED....looked like somene put a BLACK sharpe to the nubuck - it had TRASH in the bag - UGHHHHH !!!!! Now the size is great!!!! Yall were right - it is a GREAT size bag - I will be ordering a leather one.....
> 
> Saff Willia - a great great size bag - NOTHING wrong with her - the color is nice but I have a Coach bag very very close in color - NOT sure if she is a keeper.
> 
> Willa Florentine Mushroom -very very very nice color but a BIG INK stain on the FRONT - she will be going back.




Oh no GF, sorry to hear your Buckley and Flo were not in good condition! 
What color did you get on the saff Willa?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> Oh no GF, sorry to hear your Buckley and Flo were not in good condition!
> What color did you get on the saff Willa?


Willa Saff is Oyster


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Willa Saff is Oyster




Ah, pretty color!
Did you check the outlet? 
They have been getting the Willas in Saffiano in different colors. I got red and elephant at 40% (plus the extra 20% that they had that week)


----------



## RozEnix

MaryBel said:


> Ah, pretty color!
> Did you check the outlet?
> They have been getting the Willas in Saffiano in different colors. I got red and elephant at 40% (plus the extra 20% that they had that week)


OK, UNCLE!! Which outlet?


----------



## MaryBel

RozEnix said:


> OK, UNCLE!! Which outlet?


 
The outlet here in Seattle got them and I think TwoBoys saw them at the one in Aurora, IL, so my guess is all Dooney outlets must be getting them. I don't know if they will be shippable since they are newer but you could call and ask if you don't have an outlet near by.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

MaryBel said:


> Got these 2 as is on Friday. Florentine Chelsea in elephant and Croco zip zip in blue.
> Both look new (they came still wrapped) and with everything.
> The croco is in almost perfect condition. Just a tiny scratch behind one of the handles but it is not noticeable because of the handle.
> The Florentine is in good condition. It's pretty smooth and the texture is even, the color looks like it varies slightly but it does more in the pic that in real life. I'm thinking this is the nature of this color. Pcan, would you agree?
> Both are staying.



Love the blue Zip Zip!  So pretty...&#10084;&#65039;&#128092;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> I just spoke to CS.  She not only changed the delivery date to 06/18, she adjusted the shipping charge to the standard shipping price!     It pays to listen to MaryBel! :worthy:




Congrats! MaryBel is the best! 



crazyforcoach09 said:


> UGGGGHHHH !!!!
> Why would someone resend a USED bag? The Buckley is HAWWWWT but it was TOTALLY TOTALLY USED....looked like somene put a BLACK sharpe to the nubuck - it had TRASH in the bag - UGHHHHH !!!!! Now the size is great!!!! Yall were right - it is a GREAT size bag - I will be ordering a leather one.....
> 
> Saff Willia - a great great size bag - NOTHING wrong with her - the color is nice but I have a Coach bag very very close in color - NOT sure if she is a keeper.
> 
> Willa Florentine Mushroom -very very very nice color but a BIG INK stain on the FRONT - she will be going back.




I sorry C. [emoji20] I hope you can find your new Buckley on sale soon and a saffiano Willa at the outlets.  Good luck.


----------



## RuedeNesle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> UGGGGHHHH !!!!
> Why would someone resend a USED bag? The Buckley is HAWWWWT but it was TOTALLY TOTALLY USED....looked like somene put a BLACK sharpe to the nubuck - it had TRASH in the bag - UGHHHHH !!!!! Now the size is great!!!! Yall were right - it is a GREAT size bag - I will be ordering a leather one.....
> 
> Saff Willia - a great great size bag - NOTHING wrong with her - the color is nice but I have a Coach bag very very close in color - NOT sure if she is a keeper.
> 
> Willa Florentine Mushroom -very very very nice color but a BIG INK stain on the FRONT - she will be going back.



Hi CFC!

I'm sorry the Buckley and FLO bags were a FAIL!  How disappointing.  I read QVC's disclaimer about their As Is products when I ordered my satchel.  They said it may be a customer return but they didn't say it may be trashed! I'm trying not to get too excited until mine arrives, but it's hard when you're really looking forward to something.  I have to be prepared to return it and continue the search if it doesn't work. But it is definitely worth taking the chance because I'm going to be so happy if it does work!

Good luck with your search!  Congrats on your Saff Willa!



Twoboyz said:


> Congrats! MaryBel is the best!



Hi TB!

Thanks!  She sure is!  In fact, my bag shipped yesterday, with an EDD of tomorrow, 6/18!  Like I said to CFC, I'm excited, but nervous.  It's being delivered to my sister's apartment because I'll be with her Thursday - Saturday.  I'm really looking forward to carrying it around SF, so I'm hoping it's a keeper!  


GO WARRIORS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaryBel

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Love the blue Zip Zip!  So pretty...&#10084;&#65039;&#128092;&#10084;&#65039;




Thank you!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Congrats! MaryBel is the best!


 
Aw, you girls are the best! I'm just helping a fellow bag lover!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi CFC!
> 
> I'm sorry the Buckley and FLO bags were a FAIL!  How disappointing.  I read QVC's disclaimer about their As Is products when I ordered my satchel.  They said it may be a customer return but they didn't say it may be trashed! I'm trying not to get too excited until mine arrives, but it's hard when you're really looking forward to something.  I have to be prepared to return it and continue the search if it doesn't work. But it is definitely worth taking the chance because I'm going to be so happy if it does work!
> 
> Good luck with your search!  Congrats on your Saff Willa!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi TB!
> 
> Thanks!  She sure is!  In fact, my bag shipped yesterday, with an EDD of tomorrow, 6/18!  Like I said to CFC, I'm excited, but nervous.  It's being delivered to my sister's apartment because I'll be with her Thursday - Saturday.  I'm really looking forward to carrying it around SF, so I'm hoping it's a keeper!
> 
> 
> GO WARRIORS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Crossing my fingers and toes for you! That will be so fun. I hope you all can walk the city in style with your new blue beauty. [emoji170]



MaryBel said:


> Aw, you girls are the best! I'm just helping a fellow bag lover!




Thanks Girlfriend. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PcanTannedBty

I'm wondering how these bags are popping up "as is".  The Toledo Hobo and the convertible hobo in the photo haven't been around for moons, surely over 30 days ago. Just wondering...


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm wondering how these bags are popping up "as is".  The Toledo Hobo and the convertible hobo in the photo haven't been around for moons, surely over 30 days ago. Just wondering...
> 
> View attachment 3035205




I always wonder about that myself. There are sometimes bags that show up as is that QVC doesn't even carry. They will let you return stuff beyond the 30 days if you call. They usually say yes. I wonder what shape these could be in??


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> I always wonder about that myself. There are sometimes bags that show up as is that QVC doesn't even carry. They will let you return stuff beyond the 30 days if you call. They usually say yes. I wonder what shape these could be in??




Exactly!!! I can only imagine what condition they are in. I definitely wouldn't take a chance on one of their. I saw a Calf Convertible Shopper like you had in Sage (I think) around the holidays and I almost got it because I loved that bag so much was was afraid that it would be ruined.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Crossing my fingers and toes for you! That will be so fun. I hope you all can walk the city in style with your new blue beauty. [emoji170]



Thanks TB!  I'll post when I get it. Fingers crossed!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Thanks yall. I was bummed about Buckley.


----------



## elbgrl

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm wondering how these bags are popping up "as is".  The Toledo Hobo and the convertible hobo in the photo haven't been around for moons, surely over 30 days ago. Just wondering...
> 
> View attachment 3035205



This aggravates me, because it always happens right after there has been an "easy pay day".  During the easy pays, there are 12 bags, then right afterwards there are 100.  They want to make sure the continue to be stingy with the easy pays!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

elbgrl said:


> This aggravates me, because it always happens right after there has been an "easy pay day".  During the easy pays, there are 12 bags, then right afterwards there are 100.  They want to make sure the continue to be stingy with the easy pays!




I noticed that too! There are tons there now with only a handful with easy pay.


----------



## breezyme

PcanTannedBty said:


> I'm wondering how these bags are popping up "as is".  The Toledo Hobo and the convertible hobo in the photo haven't been around for moons, surely over 30 days ago. Just wondering...
> 
> View attachment 3035205


the last bag i had just seen in nordstrom rack it was 159.00 i believe.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

breezyme said:


> the last bag i had just seen in nordstrom rack it was 159.00 i believe.




Yes but for the Q to have it offered as "as is" is weird because they haven't sold it in over a year. I'm wandering if someone had it long and is just now returning it and the Q sales a one year old bag.


----------



## breezyme

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes but for the Q to have it offered as "as is" is weird because they haven't sold it in over a year. I'm wandering if someone had it long and is just now returning it and the Q sales a one year old bag.




may be unless the q just went over thier invetory stock and found in warehouse.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

elbgrl said:


> This aggravates me, because it always happens right after there has been an "easy pay day".  During the easy pays, there are 12 bags, then right afterwards there are 100.  They want to make sure the continue to be stingy with the easy pays!




I noticed that too. Suddenly there are all kinds of colors for the zip satchel. 

They'd sell many more bags if they had more easy pays.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

PcanTannedBty said:


> Exactly!!! I can only imagine what condition they are in. I definitely wouldn't take a chance on one of their. I saw a Calf Convertible Shopper like you had in Sage (I think) around the holidays and I almost got it because I loved that bag so much was was afraid that it would be ruined.




So true!  There are a certain few bags on clearance or as is that they just can't seem to get rid of. Like that chestnut domed satchel. Both at fp and clearance. 

And the bone and baby pink Clayton.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Too true!
> 
> 
> How is it my fault?
> 
> BTW, it's available in in hot pink if anyone is interested. :devil:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.qvc.com/As-Is-Dooney-&-B...-Satchel.product.A260578.html?sc=A260578-ISRC


 



Well, you said you wanted the bag so I had to help!


So, is it out for delivery? Can't wait for the update!


----------



## oldbaglover

My idea about these "as is"bags just popping up after a long time is that they could be bags the Q models and employees used and don't want or need any longer.  Has anybody had that thought?


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Well, you said you wanted the bag so I had to help!
> 
> 
> So, is it out for delivery? Can't wait for the update!



She's here!  And she's beautiful!  Pics to follow soon.  The grandchildren and I took the Ferry from Oakland to SF.  They had a blast!  We walked around the Embarcadero and downtown (and San Francisco Center, of course!) until 3pm, when my daughter got off and picked them up.  I had just sat down to rest my back and legs when the doorbell rang.  Had to let you know I'm very happy!  I'll take pics shortly and post.

Thanks again for the PM on this one!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> She's here!  And she's beautiful!  Pics to follow soon.  The grandchildren and I took the Ferry from Oakland to SF.  They had a blast!  We walked around the Embarcadero and downtown (and San Francisco Center, of course!) until 3pm, when my daughter got off and picked them up.  I had just sat down to rest my back and legs when the doorbell rang.  Had to let you know I'm very happy!  I'll take pics shortly and post.
> 
> Thanks again for the PM on this one!




That's a nice way to spend the afternoon! Love the Embarcadero! And the SF center too!


I'm so glad you're happy with her! Can't wait for those pics! 
It was my pleasure to help!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> That's a nice way to spend the afternoon! Love the Embarcadero! And the SF center too!
> 
> 
> I'm so glad you're happy with her! Can't wait for those pics!
> It was my pleasure to help!



It was a beautiful and fun afternoon!

I'll take pics soon!


----------



## RuedeNesle

I inspected every inch of her and she's perfect, with the exception of a  small spot on the front of the vachetta, which I can live with, since I'll take her out rain or shine anyway.  The accessories were included and the strap was wrapped.  I gave my sister the phone case because my Samsung doesn't fit and her Iphone does.  But I forgot to take a pic of it before I gave it to her.  When I asked for it back for a minute to take a pic she joked that it would cost me $20! 

The outside zipper pocket fits my Venus wallet and my Kate Spade card...."thing" that I'll use for my ID, Clipper Card, and Debit Card.  My phone fits too but it's hard to get out when the other two things are in there so I'll keep it inside, since I don't use it much when I'm in the city.

I know I sound like a broken record, but I have to say it again;  A BIG thanks to MaryBel for alerting me to this beauty!

She's loaded and ready to go to dinner soon!


----------



## Trudysmom

RuedeNesle said:


> I inspected every inch of her and she's perfect, with the exception of a  small spot on the front of the vachetta, which I can live with, since I'll take her out rain or shine anyway.  The accessories were included and the strap was wrapped.  I gave my sister the phone case because my Samsung doesn't fit and her Iphone does.  But I forgot to take a pic of it before I gave it to her.  When I asked for it back for a minute to take a pic she joked that it would cost me $20!
> 
> The outside zipper pocket fits my Venus wallet and my Kate Spade card...."thing" that I'll use for my ID, Clipper Card, and Debit Card.  My phone fits too but it's hard to get out when the other two things are in there so I'll keep it inside, since I don't use it much when I'm in the city.
> 
> I know I sound like a broken record, but I have to say it again;  A BIG thanks to MaryBel for alerting me to this beauty!
> 
> She's loaded and ready to go to dinner soon!


Very pretty! Nice color too! I have the Ocean Blue that is like that in two of my D&B bags.


----------



## MiaBorsa

RuedeNesle said:


> I inspected every inch of her and she's perfect, with the exception of a  small spot on the front of the vachetta, which I can live with, since I'll take her out rain or shine anyway.  The accessories were included and the strap was wrapped.  I gave my sister the phone case because my Samsung doesn't fit and her Iphone does.  But I forgot to take a pic of it before I gave it to her.  When I asked for it back for a minute to take a pic she joked that it would cost me $20!
> 
> The outside zipper pocket fits my Venus wallet and my Kate Spade card...."thing" that I'll use for my ID, Clipper Card, and Debit Card.  My phone fits too but it's hard to get out when the other two things are in there so I'll keep it inside, since I don't use it much when I'm in the city.
> 
> I know I sound like a broken record, but I have to say it again;  A BIG thanks to MaryBel for alerting me to this beauty!
> 
> She's loaded and ready to go to dinner soon!



   She's a beauty, GF!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty! Nice color too! I have the Ocean Blue that is like that in two of my D&B bags.



Thanks TM!  

I loving blue!  I think I'm going to have to put away my red bags for a while. Maybe.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

RuedeNesle said:


> I inspected every inch of her and she's perfect, with the exception of a  small spot on the front of the vachetta, which I can live with, since I'll take her out rain or shine anyway.  The accessories were included and the strap was wrapped.  I gave my sister the phone case because my Samsung doesn't fit and her Iphone does.  But I forgot to take a pic of it before I gave it to her.  When I asked for it back for a minute to take a pic she joked that it would cost me $20!
> 
> The outside zipper pocket fits my Venus wallet and my Kate Spade card...."thing" that I'll use for my ID, Clipper Card, and Debit Card.  My phone fits too but it's hard to get out when the other two things are in there so I'll keep it inside, since I don't use it much when I'm in the city.
> 
> I know I sound like a broken record, but I have to say it again;  A BIG thanks to MaryBel for alerting me to this beauty!
> 
> She's loaded and ready to go to dinner soon!


Congrats on ya goodie


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> She's a beauty, GF!



Hi Sarah!

Thanks!  I can't wait to take her out to dinner!


----------



## RuedeNesle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Congrats on ya goodie



Thanks CFC!


----------



## BlazenHsss

RuedeNesle said:


> I inspected every inch of her and she's perfect, with the exception of a  small spot on the front of the vachetta, which I can live with, since I'll take her out rain or shine anyway.  The accessories were included and the strap was wrapped.  I gave my sister the phone case because my Samsung doesn't fit and her Iphone does.  But I forgot to take a pic of it before I gave it to her.  When I asked for it back for a minute to take a pic she joked that it would cost me $20!
> 
> The outside zipper pocket fits my Venus wallet and my Kate Spade card...."thing" that I'll use for my ID, Clipper Card, and Debit Card.  My phone fits too but it's hard to get out when the other two things are in there so I'll keep it inside, since I don't use it much when I'm in the city.
> 
> I know I sound like a broken record, but I have to say it again;  A BIG thanks to MaryBel for alerting me to this beauty!
> 
> She's loaded and ready to go to dinner soon!


Very shiny and striking!!  There's no way the eye couldn't be drawn to that!


----------



## RuedeNesle

BlazenHsss said:


> Very shiny and striking!!  There's no way the eye couldn't be drawn to that!




Thanks BH!

It's not as shiny IRL but it's still eye catching!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

RuedeNesle said:


> I inspected every inch of her and she's perfect, with the exception of a  small spot on the front of the vachetta, which I can live with, since I'll take her out rain or shine anyway.  The accessories were included and the strap was wrapped.  I gave my sister the phone case because my Samsung doesn't fit and her Iphone does.  But I forgot to take a pic of it before I gave it to her.  When I asked for it back for a minute to take a pic she joked that it would cost me $20!
> 
> The outside zipper pocket fits my Venus wallet and my Kate Spade card...."thing" that I'll use for my ID, Clipper Card, and Debit Card.  My phone fits too but it's hard to get out when the other two things are in there so I'll keep it inside, since I don't use it much when I'm in the city.
> 
> I know I sound like a broken record, but I have to say it again;  A BIG thanks to MaryBel for alerting me to this beauty!
> 
> She's loaded and ready to go to dinner soon!



Awesome score!!  Congrats! I love how we all enaable each other around here.


----------



## dcooney4

RuedeNesle said:


> I inspected every inch of her and she's perfect, with the exception of a  small spot on the front of the vachetta, which I can live with, since I'll take her out rain or shine anyway.  The accessories were included and the strap was wrapped.  I gave my sister the phone case because my Samsung doesn't fit and her Iphone does.  But I forgot to take a pic of it before I gave it to her.  When I asked for it back for a minute to take a pic she joked that it would cost me $20!
> 
> The outside zipper pocket fits my Venus wallet and my Kate Spade card...."thing" that I'll use for my ID, Clipper Card, and Debit Card.  My phone fits too but it's hard to get out when the other two things are in there so I'll keep it inside, since I don't use it much when I'm in the city.
> 
> I know I sound like a broken record, but I have to say it again;  A BIG thanks to MaryBel for alerting me to this beauty!
> 
> She's loaded and ready to go to dinner soon!



Love the color of this one. Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> She's here!  And she's beautiful!  Pics to follow soon.  The grandchildren and I took the Ferry from Oakland to SF.  They had a blast!  We walked around the Embarcadero and downtown (and San Francisco Center, of course!) until 3pm, when my daughter got off and picked them up.  I had just sat down to rest my back and legs when the doorbell rang.  Had to let you know I'm very happy!  I'll take pics shortly and post.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for the PM on this one!







RuedeNesle said:


> I inspected every inch of her and she's perfect, with the exception of a  small spot on the front of the vachetta, which I can live with, since I'll take her out rain or shine anyway.  The accessories were included and the strap was wrapped.  I gave my sister the phone case because my Samsung doesn't fit and her Iphone does.  But I forgot to take a pic of it before I gave it to her.  When I asked for it back for a minute to take a pic she joked that it would cost me $20!
> 
> 
> 
> The outside zipper pocket fits my Venus wallet and my Kate Spade card...."thing" that I'll use for my ID, Clipper Card, and Debit Card.  My phone fits too but it's hard to get out when the other two things are in there so I'll keep it inside, since I don't use it much when I'm in the city.
> 
> 
> 
> I know I sound like a broken record, but I have to say it again;  A BIG thanks to MaryBel for alerting me to this beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> She's loaded and ready to go to dinner soon!




She's beautiful RN! I'm so happy that you got a beautiful one. Everything looks like it fits in there perfectly. Your day with your grandkids sounded perfect and I hope you enjoyed your dinner.  I was checking some of these out on eBay yesterday in pink! So pretty! Enjoy your weekend with your sister. [emoji4]


----------



## elbgrl

RuedeNesle said:


> I inspected every inch of her and she's perfect, with the exception of a  small spot on the front of the vachetta, which I can live with, since I'll take her out rain or shine anyway.  The accessories were included and the strap was wrapped.  I gave my sister the phone case because my Samsung doesn't fit and her Iphone does.  But I forgot to take a pic of it before I gave it to her.  When I asked for it back for a minute to take a pic she joked that it would cost me $20!
> 
> The outside zipper pocket fits my Venus wallet and my Kate Spade card...."thing" that I'll use for my ID, Clipper Card, and Debit Card.  My phone fits too but it's hard to get out when the other two things are in there so I'll keep it inside, since I don't use it much when I'm in the city.
> 
> I know I sound like a broken record, but I have to say it again;  A BIG thanks to MaryBel for alerting me to this beauty!
> 
> She's loaded and ready to go to dinner soon!



I love her!  These zip zips are so functional, especially this one, which I think is larger and has the back pocket.  Enjoy!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*elb:*  that back pocket is a great addition.  I wish Dooney put it on all the zip zips.


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> I inspected every inch of her and she's perfect, with the exception of a  small spot on the front of the vachetta, which I can live with, since I'll take her out rain or shine anyway.  The accessories were included and the strap was wrapped.  I gave my sister the phone case because my Samsung doesn't fit and her Iphone does.  But I forgot to take a pic of it before I gave it to her.  When I asked for it back for a minute to take a pic she joked that it would cost me $20!
> 
> The outside zipper pocket fits my Venus wallet and my Kate Spade card...."thing" that I'll use for my ID, Clipper Card, and Debit Card.  My phone fits too but it's hard to get out when the other two things are in there so I'll keep it inside, since I don't use it much when I'm in the city.
> 
> I know I sound like a broken record, but I have to say it again;  A BIG thanks to MaryBel for alerting me to this beauty!
> 
> She's loaded and ready to go to dinner soon!




She's gorgeous GF! I'm so glad she came almost perfect and with all the accessories.
And it's good all your stuff fits nicely. You are ready to hit the city!


And now we are twins! Congrats!





RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks TM!
> 
> I loving blue!  I think I'm going to have to put away my red bags for a while. Maybe.


 
Muahahahahaha! Finally you caught the blue bug from me (after me catching the red one from you!)


----------



## NurseB21

lavenderjunkie said:


> *elb:*  that back pocket is a great addition.  I wish Dooney put it on all the zip zips.


I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## RuedeNesle

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Awesome score!!  Congrats! I love how we all enaable each other around here.



Thanks NAC!  That's why I love our group so much! LOL!



dcooney4 said:


> Love the color of this one. Congrats!



Thanks DC! The color doesn't disappoint IRL!



Twoboyz said:


> She's beautiful RN! I'm so happy that you got a beautiful one. Everything looks like it fits in there perfectly. Your day with your grandkids sounded perfect and I hope you enjoyed your dinner.  I was checking some of these out on eBay yesterday in pink! So pretty! Enjoy your weekend with your sister. [emoji4]



Thanks TB!  It was such a fun day.  It was the first ferry ride for my grandson and youngest granddaughter and they loved it. My sister was called to a dinner meeting so I got a delicious hamburger and onion rings from Pearl's Burgers, ate in in Union Square and people watched.  It started getting cool and I was happy my scarf was in my bag.  I saw a couple of blue bags on ebay I was watching until MB told me about this one.

Thanks! You have a great weekend too!



elbgrl said:


> I love her!  These zip zips are so functional, especially this one, which I think is larger and has the back pocket.  Enjoy!



Thanks Rosie!  The outside zipper is already making a difference.  It was so easy pulling out my Clipper Card  and my Venus wallet when needed.



lavenderjunkie said:


> *elb:*  that back pocket is a great addition.  I wish Dooney put it on all the zip zips.



Hi LJ!  I was lusting over the saffiano zip zip satchel and my hesitation was no outside zipper pocket.



MaryBel said:


> She's gorgeous GF! I'm so glad she came almost perfect and with all the accessories.
> And it's good all your stuff fits nicely. You are ready to hit the city!
> 
> 
> And now we are twins! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muahahahahaha! Finally you caught the blue bug from me (after me catching the red one from you!)



Thanks MB!

She works so well for me.  I tested her out last night when I was hopping buses and she's a keeper!  Twins now!

Hahaha! I guess it's only fair that you bring me to the blue side since I brought you to the red side!

We're (Miss croco and I) leaving soon to check out Macys Preview Day sale. (And get coffee!  I NEED coffee!)

Have a great weekend!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks MB!
> 
> She works so well for me.  I tested her out last night when I was hopping buses and she's a keeper!  Twins now!
> 
> Hahaha! I guess it's only fair that you bring me to the blue side since I brought you to the red side!
> 
> We're (Miss croco and I) leaving soon to check out Macys Preview Day sale. (And get coffee!  I NEED coffee!)
> 
> Have a great weekend!


 


The outside pocket works very well. I like to put my phone and my keys.


Yep, welcome to the blue side! It's a fun side too, a bit calmer than red but still fun!


I hope you find some goodies! I'm planning to go after lunch!
You too have a great weekend!


ah, I almost forgot, Nordstrom rack is having an additional 25% off in all the red clearance merchandise, until the 21st !


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> I inspected every inch of her and she's perfect, with the exception of a  small spot on the front of the vachetta, which I can live with, since I'll take her out rain or shine anyway.  The accessories were included and the strap was wrapped.  I gave my sister the phone case because my Samsung doesn't fit and her Iphone does.  But I forgot to take a pic of it before I gave it to her.  When I asked for it back for a minute to take a pic she joked that it would cost me $20!
> 
> The outside zipper pocket fits my Venus wallet and my Kate Spade card...."thing" that I'll use for my ID, Clipper Card, and Debit Card.  My phone fits too but it's hard to get out when the other two things are in there so I'll keep it inside, since I don't use it much when I'm in the city.
> 
> I know I sound like a broken record, but I have to say it again;  A BIG thanks to MaryBel for alerting me to this beauty!
> 
> She's loaded and ready to go to dinner soon!


She is gorg!! So glad you not only got what you wanted but got a great as-is.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> The outside pocket works very well. I like to put my phone and my keys.
> 
> 
> Yep, welcome to the blue side! It's a fun side too, a bit calmer than red but still fun!
> 
> 
> I hope you find some goodies! I'm planning to go after lunch!
> You too have a great weekend!
> 
> 
> ah, I almost forgot, Nordstrom rack is having an additional 25% off in all the red clearance merchandise, until the 21st !



HI MB!

At Macy's today there were two long tables of MK bags but the only Dooney on any of the tables was a nylon CBB.  Maybe they will put out Dooney bags tomorrow.  I didn't see a bag I loved more than any in my current collection, especially the one I was carrying. I sat around Union Square and Macy's too long and got too lazy to walk the few blocks to Nordstrom Rack.  But that gives Miss Croco and me somewhere to go tomorrow! 

Thanks!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> She is gorg!! So glad you not only got what you wanted but got a great as-is.




Hi KC!

Thanks!  There's so much anticipation when you're waiting for the package to arrive!  It's great when you open it and it's everything you wished for!


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> Got these 2 as is on Friday. Florentine Chelsea in elephant and Croco zip zip in blue.
> Both look new (they came still wrapped) and with everything.
> The croco is in almost perfect condition. Just a tiny scratch behind one of the handles but it is not noticeable because of the handle.
> The Florentine is in good condition. It's pretty smooth and the texture is even, the color looks like it varies slightly but it does more in the pic that in real life. I'm thinking this is the nature of this color. Pcan, would you agree?
> Both are staying.


Oh I love the both, beautiful bags!!  I have two "as is" in my cart.....just can't decide....


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

RuedeNesle said:


> I inspected every inch of her and she's perfect, with the exception of a  small spot on the front of the vachetta, which I can live with, since I'll take her out rain or shine anyway.  The accessories were included and the strap was wrapped.  I gave my sister the phone case because my Samsung doesn't fit and her Iphone does.  But I forgot to take a pic of it before I gave it to her.  When I asked for it back for a minute to take a pic she joked that it would cost me $20!
> 
> The outside zipper pocket fits my Venus wallet and my Kate Spade card...."thing" that I'll use for my ID, Clipper Card, and Debit Card.  My phone fits too but it's hard to get out when the other two things are in there so I'll keep it inside, since I don't use it much when I'm in the city.
> 
> I know I sound like a broken record, but I have to say it again;  A BIG thanks to MaryBel for alerting me to this beauty!
> 
> She's loaded and ready to go to dinner soon!


I like the blue croco style.  Here is the patent leather Ocean Blue.  It was a gift to mom but she is not feeling it so I have to decide on a course of action for her (the purse, not mom).


----------



## RuedeNesle

eyeoftheleopard said:


> I like the blue croco style.  Here is the patent leather Ocean Blue.  It was a gift to mom but she is not feeling it so I have to decide on a course of action for her *(the purse, not mom).*



 

I love the patent zip zip too!  And it's beautiful in blue.  She'll be fun to carry every now and then. I might have purchased patent if it had an outside zip pocket, because I really need one when I'm taking buses.

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Fingers crossed on the as is LL in dark grey that i just snagged


----------



## RuedeNesle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Fingers crossed on the as is LL in dark grey that i just snagged



Hi CFC!

Fingers crossed!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Fingers crossed on the as is LL in dark grey that i just snagged




Yes!!! Good luck Pookie! Did you send the Oyster Saf Willa back?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi CFC!
> 
> Fingers crossed!


Thanks ladybug


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Yes!!! Good luck Pookie! Did you send the Oyster Saf Willa back?


Hey Sunshine. Might be the one I returned.


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Fingers crossed on the as is LL in dark grey that i just snagged




Fingers crossed!


----------



## elbgrl

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Fingers crossed on the as is LL in dark grey that i just snagged



Good luck GF!  I love the logo lock.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Fingers crossed on the as is LL in dark grey that i just snagged



Hopefully it is not one of the ones tossed about like a stray piece of luggage.

Everyone knows what LL means...but for me.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

EotL:  LL is Logo Lock,  it's the pebbled leather hobo on QVC with the logo lock closure.  QVC has been selling these for so long and in so many colors,  that LL and LoLo are becoming abbreviations we see here a lot.


----------



## Vicmarie

I am searching for a saffiano zip zip , saffiano Bitsy , or saffiano Willa in lavender , oyster , or elephant !! If anyone sees one can you please let me know ? Thanks !


----------



## crazyforcoach09

THREE strikes and I am OUT with QVC As Is.
The dark grey is the peferct color BUT missing accessories (and they are listed ) and looks like white paint on the top right hand side....packed up and headed back - UGHHHHHHH


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> THREE strikes and I am OUT with QVC As Is.
> The dark grey is the peferct color BUT missing accessories (and they are listed ) and looks like white paint on the top right hand side....packed up and headed back - UGHHHHHHH




Sorry to hear that GF!
I agree about the color, the dark gray is gorgeous (I have it too). Hopefully you will find a bag in this color in perfect condition.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> Sorry to hear that GF!
> I agree about the color, the dark gray is gorgeous (I have it too). Hopefully you will find a bag in this color in perfect condition.


 

Yes, I need it in this color


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> THREE strikes and I am OUT with QVC As Is.
> The dark grey is the peferct color BUT missing accessories (and they are listed ) and looks like white paint on the top right hand side....packed up and headed back - UGHHHHHHH




I'm sorry C. [emoji20]


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> I am searching for a saffiano zip zip , saffiano Bitsy , or saffiano Willa in lavender , oyster , or elephant !! If anyone sees one can you please let me know ? Thanks !




Will keep an eye out for you. Those are my three favorite Colors too. [emoji4]


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> Will keep an eye out for you. Those are my three favorite Colors too. [emoji4]




Tb ... I have an oyster Willa as is in my cart .... 
I want it so bad cause it's so gorgeous . But my light pink Willa and dark dune mk are too close to it . I think I have my heart set on a lavender ... 
If you're interested in the oyster let me know ! I've been battling myself since its on 6 payments !


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Tb ... I have an oyster Willa as is in my cart ....
> I want it so bad cause it's so gorgeous . But my light pink Willa and dark dune mk are too close to it . I think I have my heart set on a lavender ...
> If you're interested in the oyster let me know ! I've been battling myself since its on 6 payments !




I know it's tough when the as is are I. Easy pay. I want to buy them all! Thanks but I think I'll pass on the Willa. I would prefer a saffiano in a smaller bag like the Ip zip.  Are you going to get it? Your pink Willa is so pretty!!


----------



## Vicmarie

Nope I didn't get it  I'm really hoping something in lavender pops up  but it seems far fetched . There's a girl in my Dooney group who has it and oh my goodness it is gorgeous ...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> THREE strikes and I am OUT with QVC As Is.
> The dark grey is the peferct color BUT missing accessories (and they are listed ) and looks like white paint on the top right hand side....packed up and headed back - UGHHHHHHH




Oh no sunshine!!! Sorry she didn't work out for you. The Q outta be ashamed of themselves. I know it's "as is" but have some dignity about it. So sorry. I know you were excited.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yes, I need it in this color




Is the dark grey LL close in color to the Elephant?


----------



## RozEnix

crazyforcoach09 said:


> THREE strikes and I am OUT with QVC As Is.
> The dark grey is the peferct color BUT missing accessories (and they are listed ) and looks like white paint on the top right hand side....packed up and headed back - UGHHHHHHH


Aw, that stinks. I'm wondering if people order the LL just to keep the coin purse and send it back damaged or just as a return. 
Q sent me a LL by mistake instead of a lavender Willa. I was tempted to keep the coin purse because I was so mad they made such an obvious mistake, but I was a good girl and sent everything back.


----------



## RuedeNesle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> THREE strikes and I am OUT with QVC As Is.
> The dark grey is the peferct color BUT missing accessories (and they are listed ) and looks like white paint on the top right hand side....packed up and headed back - UGHHHHHHH



I'm sorry CFC! 

I was so hoping the news would be good.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

RozEnix said:


> Aw, that stinks. I'm wondering if people order the LL just to keep the coin purse and send it back damaged or just as a return.
> Q sent me a LL by mistake instead of a lavender Willa. I was tempted to keep the coin purse because I was so mad they made such an obvious mistake, but I was a good girl and sent everything back.



I would have kept the dustbag. There, now you know the kind of person I am.

Just a thought on this AS IS busines said-the policy is you have thirty days to decide.  There are women out there with no home training that likely carry it for a short period of time to show they have the NOW bag, then return it...

Ppl are full of tricks, those ppl that sell stuff online know this fact oh so well!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Thanks everyone. No more ASIS for me.


----------



## TaterTots

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thanks everyone. No more ASIS for me.


 
I hate that this has happened with you and As Is from the Q.  They have been so many ladies that have had great experiences with As Is bags.  I for one have never jumped in and ordered because I don't have the luck to get a good one.  Just wanted to say sorry this has happened.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

So sorry you had to send your bag back. Now it's probably my turn.  I have never bought an "as is" bag before.

I am in somewhat of a quandary, my Ivy and Crimson bags came today.  Both are as to be expected from "as is" bags, scuffed and with some really deep lines/furrows  especially on the  Ivy.  After much hemming & hawing, I have decided  that I like them both but the Crimson color is richer, especially out side. Hubby likes them both.   I have been gently rubbing and have successfully removed many of the scuffs but the Ivy continues to have deep lines that I can't get out.  So I think I will probably send the Ivy back.  Hubby has said just to order two new ones, (I did explain the price difference)    but, I think between  the two colors I would probably always go to the Crimson before the Ivy .  So, now I have to decide if I want a new Crimson or  to keep this one.  Such problems right

Of course tomorrow is another day and I will probably change my mind several times before sending  Miss Ivy back.

Here are a few pictures, any advice would be appreciated as many of you have made the decision to live with the small flaws to save $150!!  

And of course then I thought to order another Crimson (full price)  and see which I like better.  Thank you all and I just love this forum!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

....I forgot to add that the Ivy does definitely seem to weigh more than the Crimson and the Crimson is a softer leather, it smiles more easily, probably because someone else got to break it in!!


----------



## MaryBel

I think both look ok. Both look consistent in the leather so that's a big plus. I can see the ivy is still wrapped, so in a way you got lucky! Sometimes they send bags that were used and abused the 30 days and sometimes they even send them as new ones, so even ordering it at full price there's no guarantee you are going to get a perfect one. If you decide to order a new one and if you can, hold on doing the return. You might decide you like more the as is than the new one.


----------



## aerinha

I like the crispness of the ivy's leather.


----------



## RozEnix

MaryBel said:


> I think both look ok. Both look consistent in the leather so that's a big plus. I can see the ivy is still wrapped, so in a way you got lucky! Sometimes they send bags that were used and abused the 30 days and sometimes they even send them as new ones, so even ordering it at full price there's no guarantee you are going to get a perfect one. If you decide to order a new one and if you can, hold on doing the return. You might decide you like more the as is than the new one.


Good idea. Order new and decide when you have them both side by side. This way you won't be kicking yourself in the butt that you should have kept one of the as is.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

I went to order a new Crimson and it was gone!  It was there this morning!!  I just happened to check back just before dinner and it was back again so I put it in my cart and it's on its way.  A little bothersome that they only seemed to have just one at a time, making me fear that it's just another "as is"  that they're selling as new but soon I'll be able to see them side by side and make my choice.  I'm just doing some more thinking about Miss Ivy... after all, I've got 30 days..last time I looked they had a Chestnut but I'll bet it's gone by now...


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> I think both look ok. Both look consistent in the leather so that's a big plus. I can see the ivy is still wrapped, so in a way you got lucky! Sometimes they send bags that were used and abused the 30 days and sometimes they even send them as new ones, so even ordering it at full price there's no guarantee you are going to get a perfect one. If you decide to order a new one and if you can, hold on doing the return. You might decide you like more the as is than the new one.




+1 What she said.  I think they look good.


----------



## BlazenHsss

Can we see a close up pic of the lines in the leather you mentioned in the Ivy??

But first impressions aside....the Crimson is simply amazing! And by the pics you posted the leather seems smooth and consistent. I'll be curious to see how it fares against a brand new crimson.  How is the hardware, scratched or discolored at all?

You fared better then I did with my Grey as-is!  But for the price, and how badly I wanted it, and actually how pretty she looks sitting here, I chose to keep it.  But had I paid full price, I would have insisted on nothing less than perfection!


----------



## Twoboyz

hydrangeagirl said:


> So sorry you had to send your bag back. Now it's probably my turn.  I have never bought an "as is" bag before.
> 
> I am in somewhat of a quandary, my Ivy and Crimson bags came today.  Both are as to be expected from "as is" bags, scuffed and with some really deep lines/furrows  especially on the  Ivy.  After much hemming & hawing, I have decided  that I like them both but the Crimson color is richer, especially out side. Hubby likes them both.   I have been gently rubbing and have successfully removed many of the scuffs but the Ivy continues to have deep lines that I can't get out.  So I think I will probably send the Ivy back.  Hubby has said just to order two new ones, (I did explain the price difference)    but, I think between  the two colors I would probably always go to the Crimson before the Ivy .  So, now I have to decide if I want a new Crimson or  to keep this one.  Such problems right
> 
> Of course tomorrow is another day and I will probably change my mind several times before sending  Miss Ivy back.
> 
> Here are a few pictures, any advice would be appreciated as many of you have made the decision to live with the small flaws to save $150!!
> 
> And of course then I thought to order another Crimson (full price)  and see which I like better.  Thank you all and I just love this forum!!




I think they are pretty and I agree with the others. Even if you get a new one, it's going to get scratches. It's just the nature of the leather. If there are really deep scratches then I would be more concerned. I'm glad you were able to get another Crimson coming your way. I'm anxious to see what you get and what you ultimately decide. Your DH was very sweet to tell you to go ahead and order them both new. [emoji4]


----------



## Vicmarie

Just ordered myself a zip zip satchel in saffiano leather in the color elephant "as is " . I am so nervous !!! She should be here Monday .


----------



## Vicmarie

hydrangeagirl said:


> So sorry you had to send your bag back. Now it's probably my turn.  I have never bought an "as is" bag before.
> 
> I am in somewhat of a quandary, my Ivy and Crimson bags came today.  Both are as to be expected from "as is" bags, scuffed and with some really deep lines/furrows  especially on the  Ivy.  After much hemming & hawing, I have decided  that I like them both but the Crimson color is richer, especially out side. Hubby likes them both.   I have been gently rubbing and have successfully removed many of the scuffs but the Ivy continues to have deep lines that I can't get out.  So I think I will probably send the Ivy back.  Hubby has said just to order two new ones, (I did explain the price difference)    but, I think between  the two colors I would probably always go to the Crimson before the Ivy .  So, now I have to decide if I want a new Crimson or  to keep this one.  Such problems right
> 
> Of course tomorrow is another day and I will probably change my mind several times before sending  Miss Ivy back.
> 
> Here are a few pictures, any advice would be appreciated as many of you have made the decision to live with the small flaws to save $150!!
> 
> And of course then I thought to order another Crimson (full price)  and see which I like better.  Thank you all and I just love this forum!!




I think both of those bags are looking really good! The ivy is all wrapped up and that's awesome !! I always sleep on my decisions and feel better about making the ultimate decision in the morning ! Good luck !


----------



## RozEnix

Vicmarie said:


> Just ordered myself a zip zip satchel in saffiano leather in the color elephant "as is " . I am so nervous !!! She should be here Monday .


That one sounds pretty. Saffiano is getting to be my second favorite leather.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> THREE strikes and I am OUT with QVC As Is.
> The dark grey is the peferct color BUT missing accessories (and they are listed ) and looks like white paint on the top right hand side....packed up and headed back - UGHHHHHHH


 
Awww, that sucks.  Ordering as is makes me very nervous so I've only done it once.  I got lucky, but hear so many stories where it doesn't work out so well.  Hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Vicmarie said:


> Just ordered myself a zip zip satchel in saffiano leather in the color elephant "as is " . I am so nervous !!! She should be here Monday .


 
Fingers crossed for you.  If the zip zip is anything like the Willa in Elephant, you will love her.  Can't wait to see your reveal pictures.


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Just ordered myself a zip zip satchel in saffiano leather in the color elephant "as is " . I am so nervous !!! She should be here Monday .




Oh man you snagged that baby! Congrats [emoji4] I would think saffiano should be in good shape since they are such durable bags.


----------



## Vicmarie

RozEnix said:


> That one sounds pretty. Saffiano is getting to be my second favorite leather.







NutsAboutCoach said:


> Fingers crossed for you.  If the zip zip is anything like the Willa in Elephant, you will love her.  Can't wait to see your reveal pictures.




Thanks gals ! I will def do a reveal when i get her !


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> Oh man you snagged that baby! Congrats [emoji4] I would think saffiano should be in good shape since they are such durable bags.




I sure hope so ! And I so hope she comes with the strap !!

I just wrote aurora about the Gretta .. Keep your fingers crossed for me please !!!! I sure hope they can ship . Although I'm not gonna lie .. The last two times I've ordered from an outlet I e been disappointed


----------



## Twoboyz

Oh no...not the Violet flo I hope?


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

hydrangeagirl said:


> So sorry you had to send your bag back. Now it's probably my turn.  I have never bought an "as is" bag before.
> 
> I am in somewhat of a quandary, my Ivy and Crimson bags came today.  Both are as to be expected from "as is" bags, scuffed and with some really deep lines/furrows  especially on the  Ivy.  After much hemming & hawing, I have decided  that I like them both but the Crimson color is richer, especially out side. Hubby likes them both.   I have been gently rubbing and have successfully removed many of the scuffs but the Ivy continues to have deep lines that I can't get out.  So I think I will probably send the Ivy back.  Hubby has said just to order two new ones, (I did explain the price difference)    but, I think between  the two colors I would probably always go to the Crimson before the Ivy .  So, now I have to decide if I want a new Crimson or  to keep this one.  Such problems right
> 
> Of course tomorrow is another day and I will probably change my mind several times before sending  Miss Ivy back.
> 
> Here are a few pictures, any advice would be appreciated as many of you have made the decision to live with the small flaws to save $150!!
> 
> And of course then I thought to order another Crimson (full price)  and see which I like better.  Thank you all and I just love this forum!!



Your backyard sure is nice...


----------



## Vicmarie

Twoboyz said:


> Oh no...not the Violet flo I hope?




Me ? 

The Violet flo and the sea foam bitsy have both come with some funky glue stuff on the handles that won't come off ...  I ask them to please let me know if there are any defects and they always say they are fine


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Me ?
> 
> The Violet flo and the sea foam bitsy have both come with some funky glue stuff on the handles that won't come off ...  I ask them to please let me know if there are any defects and they always say they are fine




That's a bummer. [emoji53]


----------



## hydrangeagirl

These pictures are for the request of some close-ups of the depression  I was complaining about with Miss Ivy.  Now I know it's not really fair to the purse to get this close and personal, heaven only knows what my skin would look like with such a close-up, somebody would send me back for sure!&#9786;&#9786;

The indentation doesn't show up as bad as it looks in the picture and the other shot is of some darker (blackish) markings on the front but they too aren't really noticeable unless you really look closely.  And, now I'm confident that if I do keep Miss Ivy I can make her skin more smooth with a facial with the Apple conditioner!&#9786;&#9786;


----------



## Vicmarie

hydrangeagirl said:


> These pictures are for the request of some close-ups of the depression  I was complaining about with Miss Ivy.  Now I know it's not really fair to the purse to get this close and personal, heaven only knows what my skin would look like with such a close-up, somebody would send me back for sure![emoji5][emoji5]
> 
> The indentation doesn't show up as bad as it looks in the picture and the other shot is of some darker (blackish) markings on the front but they too aren't really noticeable unless you really look closely.  And, now I'm confident that if I do keep Miss Ivy I can make her skin more smooth with a facial with the Apple conditioner![emoji5][emoji5]




Oh yeah some of my bags have those for sure ! Unless it's huge and very noticeable I usually just learn to live with them !


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> Oh yeah some of my bags have those for sure ! Unless it's huge and very noticeable I usually just learn to live with them !




Me too!!! It doesn't look that bad to me.


----------



## 3DoxieMama

Vicmarie said:


> Just ordered myself a zip zip satchel in saffiano leather in the color elephant "as is " . I am so nervous !!! She should be here Monday .



I hope it isn't the one I sent back recently. I had it for a couple of days.  It looked perfect.  When I finally decided to load her up, I noticed a large, blue pen mark on the back of the bag.  I filled out my return slip and noted that the bag is damaged.  I really hope they wouldn't send it out again.  Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Vicmarie

3DoxieMama said:


> I hope it isn't the one I sent back recently. I had it for a couple of days.  It looked perfect.  When I finally decided to load her up, I noticed a large, blue pen mark on the back of the bag.  I filled out my return slip and noted that the bag is damaged.  I really hope they wouldn't send it out again.  Fingers crossed for you!




Oh no! In the color elephant ?? 
I hope it's not it , but if it is I will keep an eye out for that mark ! Thanks for the heads up !


----------



## BlazenHsss

hydrangeagirl said:


> These pictures are for the request of some close-ups of the depression  I was complaining about with Miss Ivy.  Now I know it's not really fair to the purse to get this close and personal, heaven only knows what my skin would look like with such a close-up, somebody would send me back for sure!&#9786;&#9786;
> 
> The indentation doesn't show up as bad as it looks in the picture and the other shot is of some darker (blackish) markings on the front but they too aren't really noticeable unless you really look closely.  And, now I'm confident that if I do keep Miss Ivy I can make her skin more smooth with a facial with the Apple conditioner!&#9786;&#9786;


Honestly....it might be unrealistic to hope for perfection from an as-is purchase. It's like Bigfoot though, occasionally one is sighted, hehehe. I don't think the marks are bad at all!  Will it buff out at all? The darker spots might be some inconsistency with the dye, but, won't this bag simply darken with patina anyway? It might very well darken if you choose to condition it.

Hmmmmm tough call with that Ivy. 
How does she make you FEEL, though? That's what counts...


----------



## MrsKC

I just ordered an as is zip zip (pebbled) in oyster for $125. I have had good luck with as is so far so I will see if it continues. If she is in good shape that is a really good deal.....almost 40% off.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MrsKC said:


> I just ordered an as is zip zip (pebbled) in oyster for $125. I have had good luck with as is so far so I will see if it continues. If she is in good shape that is a really good deal.....almost 40% off.




You should have tried the outlets... That bag is $129 with an addtl 25% off and brand new. It may not be shippable but it's worth a try if you want to save on the bag and shipping. [emoji2]


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> You should have tried the outlets... That bag is $129 with an addtl 25% off and brand new. It may not be shippable but it's worth a try if you want to save on the bag and shipping. [emoji2]



Thanks PTB,  I will try. I don't think the oyster is Shipp able since it is still on the dooney site but I will check.  Thank you!


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> You should have tried the outlets... That bag is $129 with an addtl 25% off and brand new. It may not be shippable but it's worth a try if you want to save on the bag and shipping. [emoji2]



Thanks for the idea but that color is not shippable. You are so lucky to live close to the outlet!!


----------



## MrsKC

MrsKC said:


> I just ordered an as is zip zip (pebbled) in oyster for $125. I have had good luck with as is so far so I will see if it continues. If she is in good shape that is a really good deal.....almost 40% off.




Got am email from the Q, they are sorry but they don't have my bag.....guess I just saved some money.....


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MrsKC said:


> Got am email from the Q, they are sorry but they don't have my bag.....guess I just saved some money.....




Oh no!!!! Something else will come along.


----------



## Trudysmom

MrsKC said:


> Got am email from the Q, they are sorry but they don't have my bag.....guess I just saved some money.....


I'm sorry they don't have the bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Got am email from the Q, they are sorry but they don't have my bag.....guess I just saved some money.....




[emoji53] I'm sorry...


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Oh no!!!! Something else will come along.





Trudysmom said:


> I'm sorry they don't have the bag.





Twoboyz said:


> [emoji53] I'm sorry...




Thanks girls, we all know there will be a NEXT.


----------



## Vicmarie

Girls... I was waiting for my saffiano zip zip in elephant. 

I received the box... The box is completely torn up. I open it and I receive an as is bitsy bag in elephant pebbled leather. 

The supervisor is telling me she can only refund me ten percent of what I paid to make the bitsy bag 129( when as is should be charged 112) ... What the hell is going on ??? Sorry for the foul language but I am so mad !!!! Second.... They would have to double charge me to send me out another bag ! I was soooo looking forward to this bag


----------



## MrsKC

Vicmarie said:


> Girls... I was waiting for my saffiano zip zip in elephant.
> 
> I received the box... The box is completely torn up. I open it and I receive an as is bitsy bag in elephant pebbled leather.
> 
> The supervisor is telling me she can only refund me ten percent of what I paid to make the bitsy bag 129( when as is should be charged 112) ... What the hell is going on ??? Sorry for the foul language but I am so mad !!!! Second.... They would have to double charge me to send me out another bag ! I was soooo looking forward to this bag



Oh no!! I am so sorry. .....this is not right ! What are you going to do?


----------



## YankeeDooney

MrsKC said:


> Oh no!! I am so sorry. .....this is not right ! What are you going to do?


Boycott the "questionable" Q I say. Clearly they are not addressing the problems over there. Post the story to the Q community. Post to Twitter...that seems to get results for folks.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Ladies,  

This is a continuance of my "as is" Crimson and Ivy Florentine satchels.  My new, full price Crimson arrived today and she isn't in any better shape than the "as is"!!  In fact, the strap is damaged and one of the tassels has fraying at the bottom edges.  It came in a dust bag with plastic around that but the entire bag had been unwrapped, no plastic on it at all!!  There were a few sparkles inside the bag and I know she had been a used return.  There were several large scuffs that could not be treated or ignored although she was beautiful.    So for the difference in price between the "as is" and the full price I was expecting a perfect bag!!  

So I gave the "as is" a conditioning and most of the offending scuffs have virtually disappeared and I guess she has found a home.  The full price will be returned tomorrow.   

I did call QVC to explain the situation and complain that I was sent a used bag for full price and all I got was I'm sorry.  So I asked for a full refund, shipping included and they agreed but I'll probably have to remind them a few times I'm sure.  

Why do they send out damaged merchandise for full price!!!  It is so annoying and disappointing!

Sorry for the huge pictures, I've got more learning to do it correctly.  I was only allowed the three.


----------



## YankeeDooney

hydrangeagirl said:


> View attachment 3056515
> 
> 
> View attachment 3056517
> 
> 
> View attachment 3056524
> 
> 
> Ladies,
> 
> This is a continuance of my "as is" Crimson and Ivy Florentine satchels.  My new, full price Crimson arrived today and she isn't in any better shape than the "as is"!!  In fact, the strap is damaged and one of the tassels has fraying at the bottom edges.  It came in a dust bag with plastic around that but the entire bag had been unwrapped, no plastic on it at all!!  There were a few sparkles inside the bag and I know she had been a used return.  There were several large scuffs that could not be treated or ignored although she was beautiful.    So for the difference in price between the "as is" and the full price I was expecting a perfect bag!!
> 
> So I gave the "as is" a conditioning and most of the offending scuffs have virtually disappeared and I guess she has found a home.  The full price will be returned tomorrow.
> 
> I did call QVC to explain the situation and complain that I was sent a used bag for full price and all I got was I'm sorry.  So I asked for a full refund, shipping included and they agreed but I'll probably have to remind them a few times I'm sure.
> 
> Why do they send out damaged merchandise for full price!!!  It is so annoying and disappointing!
> 
> Sorry for the huge pictures, I've got more learning to do it correctly.  I was only allowed the three.


Sorry to see this HG. New bags do not come inside the dustbag...so that was the first indicator of a return. Dust bag always comes folded up inside the leather handbags. What is going on at that warehouse?

Glad you were able to make the first bag work. conditioners are miracle workers.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

So sorry VicMarie, I guess my experience wasn't nearly as bad as yours was!   At least they are "promising" me a full refund...


----------



## Vicmarie

So I spoke to a supervisor and they will hold an as is lavender saffiano zip zip for me until they get this bag back . Once they get this one back they will send the other one back . Hopefully it will be the right bag... In good condition !! [emoji17]


----------



## Vicmarie

hydrangeagirl said:


> View attachment 3056515
> 
> 
> View attachment 3056517
> 
> 
> View attachment 3056524
> 
> 
> Ladies,
> 
> This is a continuance of my "as is" Crimson and Ivy Florentine satchels.  My new, full price Crimson arrived today and she isn't in any better shape than the "as is"!!  In fact, the strap is damaged and one of the tassels has fraying at the bottom edges.  It came in a dust bag with plastic around that but the entire bag had been unwrapped, no plastic on it at all!!  There were a few sparkles inside the bag and I know she had been a used return.  There were several large scuffs that could not be treated or ignored although she was beautiful.    So for the difference in price between the "as is" and the full price I was expecting a perfect bag!!
> 
> So I gave the "as is" a conditioning and most of the offending scuffs have virtually disappeared and I guess she has found a home.  The full price will be returned tomorrow.
> 
> I did call QVC to explain the situation and complain that I was sent a used bag for full price and all I got was I'm sorry.  So I asked for a full refund, shipping included and they agreed but I'll probably have to remind them a few times I'm sure.
> 
> Why do they send out damaged merchandise for full price!!!  It is so annoying and disappointing!
> 
> Sorry for the huge pictures, I've got more learning to do it correctly.  I was only allowed the three.





I would be so upset if I were you !! The Q is seriously losing a lot of business this way . I don't understand how they are being so careless ? It's reminding me of poshmark . 
Maybe you can post an updated pix of your Crimson !  did you decide to send the ivy back ?


----------



## RozEnix

hydrangeagirl said:


> View attachment 3056515
> 
> 
> View attachment 3056517
> 
> 
> View attachment 3056524
> 
> 
> Ladies,
> 
> This is a continuance of my "as is" Crimson and Ivy Florentine satchels.  My new, full price Crimson arrived today and she isn't in any better shape than the "as is"!!  In fact, the strap is damaged and one of the tassels has fraying at the bottom edges.  It came in a dust bag with plastic around that but the entire bag had been unwrapped, no plastic on it at all!!  There were a few sparkles inside the bag and I know she had been a used return.  There were several large scuffs that could not be treated or ignored although she was beautiful.    So for the difference in price between the "as is" and the full price I was expecting a perfect bag!!
> 
> So I gave the "as is" a conditioning and most of the offending scuffs have virtually disappeared and I guess she has found a home.  The full price will be returned tomorrow.
> 
> I did call QVC to explain the situation and complain that I was sent a used bag for full price and all I got was I'm sorry.  So I asked for a full refund, shipping included and they agreed but I'll probably have to remind them a few times I'm sure.
> 
> Why do they send out damaged merchandise for full price!!!  It is so annoying and disappointing!
> 
> Sorry for the huge pictures, I've got more learning to do it correctly.  I was only allowed the three.


oh boy, now I am afraid to see what my crimson is going to look like when it eventually comes. Sorry to hear your disaster, Q is being really horrible lately. 
I would definitely make a comment about this under the review section, but it seems to be on deaf ears. There is a lot of complaints about bad bags being sent as new but they still keep on sending them.


----------



## BlazenHsss

* Ok ladies. Last week I purchased this Grey Flo as-is from QVC and was warring with myself over whether I was going to send it back or not. But it grew on me. Some of you might remember that I complained that she felt rough and dry. Well I just hit her with some Apple Guard conditioner and Apple garde spray. Look at the after and before differences after just one conditioning rub!*


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

REALLY?  When we pay FULL price for a dang purse it needs to be crisp, fresh, new, wrapped, and PERFECT.  I understand as is is a crap shoot-but full price?  We deserve to be respected for where we throw our hard earned cash!  They aren't gonna play me and send me a used purse when I bought new.  They are sending out purses playing the "stick" game as in throw anything at the customers and see what sticks!

Don't stand for it, ladies.  We are told to be nice as women but getting inferior product does not make me feel nice...it makes me feel like they are trying to be slick.  Which makes me a b*tch.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

blazenhsss said:


> * ok ladies. Last week i purchased this grey flo as-is from qvc and was warring with myself over whether i was going to send it back or not. But it grew on me. Some of you might remember that i complained that she felt rough and dry. Well i just hit her with some apple guard conditioner and apple garde spray. Look at the after and before differences after just one conditioning rub!*


&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;. Aha, I HAVE to get some Apple!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

What great comparison pictures BlazenHsss! 

I'll try to put something similar together today comparing my "as is" and " full price" crimson bags.  I have used the Apple Conditioner on both and the scuffs virtually disappeared on both. (that stuff is amazing!!!) The "full price" bag has the bad strap but I wouldn't feel too badly switching straps.  Also I don't know how easy it is to remove and reinsert the tassels.  Would that be a no-no??  This would only occur if I kept the "full price" bag.   Also the "full price" bag is a bit deeper in tone which I imagine is just a matter of preference but the leather on the front panel seems to have one smooth edge with more pebbling on the rest, not too bad and certainly not a deal breaker.  I am totally obsessed about which one I like best!!  Luckily my husband is giving his sage advice and keeps going back to the "as is" price not being a factor..  With all the horrible things going on in the world I do feel guilty obsessed about something so trivial, but I am...

Hubby really likes the Ivy the best and has insisted that I try another "full price" Ivy so this morning I did order another.  The  "as is"  I have has the smoothest leather all over and came out of the conditioning looking gorgeously supple and soft  so with out the blemishes it would be just perfect and of course it's got those darker spots which really don't show up unless you know they're there and a looking for them.

I hope QVC doesn't shut me off, I have another croco satchel in taupe coming that they had listed about 5 days ago a recent find from the warehouse, and I caved.  But I am going to keep at least 2 bags.

DonnaMarie


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Here are a few pictures of both crimson satchels.

The "as is" is on the left in the double shots.  The first single is the "as is" shot the second the full price.  Now that they have been conditioned as you can see they are virtually the same.  For some reason the full price seems to be a bit bigger but it's probably that it doesn't smile as much.  I am sending the full price one back so if any of you see it back for sale keep in mind that this one has a ratty looking tassel as well as the damaged strap.  It should surely find it's way back to the "as is" department where it should have been in the first place.

You might also notice that the full price one is a tad darker, but I don't know if it shows in the pictures.

DonnaMarie


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Ladies,  I agree,  it's terrible that Q is sending out used or scratched/damaged handbags as full price 'new'.   But 2 wrongs don't make a right,  and I think it's wrong to return a handbag you have conditioned.  You may think it looks better or is an improvement.... but you are not returning the bag in the same condition you got it.... and to me that is just wrong.


----------



## YankeeDooney

BlazenHsss said:


> * Ok ladies. Last week I purchased this Grey Flo as-is from QVC and was warring with myself over whether I was going to send it back or not. But it grew on me. Some of you might remember that I complained that she felt rough and dry. Well I just hit her with some Apple Guard conditioner and Apple garde spray. Look at the after and before differences after just one conditioning rub!*


Great work Blaze. Love the color!


----------



## YankeeDooney

hydrangeagirl said:


> View attachment 3057269
> 
> 
> View attachment 3057270
> 
> 
> View attachment 3057272
> 
> 
> View attachment 3057275
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a few pictures of both crimson satchels.
> 
> The "as is" is on the left in the double shots.  The first single is the "as is" shot the second the full price.  Now that they have been conditioned as you can see they are virtually the same.  For some reason the full price seems to be a bit bigger but it's probably that it doesn't smile as much.  I am sending the full price one back so if any of you see it back for sale keep in mind that this one has a ratty looking tassel as well as the damaged strap.  It should surely find it's way back to the "as is" department where it should have been in the first place.
> 
> You might also notice that the full price one is a tad darker, but I don't know if it shows in the pictures.
> 
> DonnaMarie


Don't you just love crimson? So so pretty. I think it is one of my most favorite colors in Florentine. The 'as is'  looks great. So rich.


----------



## BlazenHsss

hydrangeagirl said:


> View attachment 3057269
> 
> 
> View attachment 3057270
> 
> 
> View attachment 3057272
> 
> 
> View attachment 3057275
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a few pictures of both crimson satchels.
> 
> The "as is" is on the left in the double shots.  The first single is the "as is" shot the second the full price.  Now that they have been conditioned as you can see they are virtually the same.  For some reason the full price seems to be a bit bigger but it's probably that it doesn't smile as much.  I am sending the full price one back so if any of you see it back for sale keep in mind that this one has a ratty looking tassel as well as the damaged strap.  It should surely find it's way back to the "as is" department where it should have been in the first place.
> 
> You might also notice that the full price one is a tad darker, but I don't know if it shows in the pictures.
> 
> DonnaMarie


I would have kept the as-is as well...
Curious to see if your new Ivy will be in good shape!


----------



## RozEnix

BlazenHsss said:


> * Ok ladies. Last week I purchased this Grey Flo as-is from QVC and was warring with myself over whether I was going to send it back or not. But it grew on me. Some of you might remember that I complained that she felt rough and dry. Well I just hit her with some Apple Guard conditioner and Apple garde spray. Look at the after and before differences after just one conditioning rub!*


Nice work!


----------



## RozEnix

hydrangeagirl said:


> View attachment 3057269
> 
> 
> View attachment 3057270
> 
> 
> View attachment 3057272
> 
> 
> View attachment 3057275
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a few pictures of both crimson satchels.
> 
> The "as is" is on the left in the double shots.  The first single is the "as is" shot the second the full price.  Now that they have been conditioned as you can see they are virtually the same.  For some reason the full price seems to be a bit bigger but it's probably that it doesn't smile as much.  I am sending the full price one back so if any of you see it back for sale keep in mind that this one has a ratty looking tassel as well as the damaged strap.  It should surely find it's way back to the "as is" department where it should have been in the first place.
> 
> You might also notice that the full price one is a tad darker, but I don't know if it shows in the pictures.
> 
> DonnaMarie


My Crimson hasn't been shipped yet, so if I get one with ratty tassles, I'll let you know. 
Odd, I did a faster shipping once and they delivered in 4 days. This time the delivery date was the same on both shipping options (the 9th) and it is still in process. Go figure.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

RozEnix said:


> oh boy, now I am afraid to see what my crimson is going to look like when it eventually comes. Sorry to hear your disaster, Q is being really horrible lately.
> I would definitely make a comment about this under the review section, but it seems to be on deaf ears. There is a lot of complaints about bad bags being sent as new but they still keep on sending them.


You are so right.  I ordered a drawstring as new (not an as is) and full price and it was clearly a return because only the handle was wrapped and it had a wad of tan paper stuffed inside.  I had waited for this bag for nearly three months and finally got it.  I was devastated to find that the leather wrapped along the bottom was sliced with a knife from top to bottom.  I was afraid to keep it because I don't know what would happen to the cut over the years.  I was so sad that I had to return it.  But I see Dillard's has it for $100 less and I can get a new one!  So I am a little happier.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> Ladies,  I agree,  it's terrible that Q is sending out used or scratched/damaged handbags as full price 'new'.   But 2 wrongs don't make a right,  and *I think it's wrong to return a handbag you have conditioned*.  You may think it looks better or is an improvement.... but you are not returning the bag in the same condition you got it.... and to me that is just wrong.


 
LJ, you read my mind! I was just thinking the same thing, especially since I don't condition my bags, so I wouldn't like to get one that has been conditioned.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lavenderjunkie said:


> Ladies,  I agree,  it's terrible that Q is sending out used or scratched/damaged handbags as full price 'new'.   But 2 wrongs don't make a right,  and I think it's wrong to return a handbag you have conditioned.  You may think it looks better or is an improvement.... but you are not returning the bag in the same condition you got it.... and to me that is just wrong.





MaryBel said:


> LJ, you read my mind! I was just thinking the same thing, especially since I don't condition my bags, so I wouldn't like to get one that has been conditioned.



I agree.


----------



## oldbaglover

I watch Dooney on QVC whenever I can, I haven't ordered anything but after reading the above comments hesitate to do so.  It appears that if you wait a while a new style will soon make its way to an outlet or to an online store. I stop at the purse departments in Macys and Dillards when there just to look at the handbags which are often on sale.


----------



## RozEnix

oldbaglover said:


> I watch Dooney on QVC whenever I can, I haven't ordered anything but after reading the above comments hesitate to do so.  It appears that if you wait a while a new style will soon make its way to an outlet or to an online store. I stop at the purse departments in Macys and Dillards when there just to look at the handbags which are often on sale.


The only reason I buy at Q is the variety of colors. My local Macy's has a lot of Dooney styles, but just the usual suspects when it comes to colors, especially in Flo. 
I think I will stick ILD and Dooney.com along with Macy's from now on since Q is being not so great with their quality assurance.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Good morning Ladies,

On a more positive note for me and QVC purchases, I received this croco fini in the color taupe the other day and it's just gorgeous!  It wasn't listed as an "as is" but it apparently was a return  but in perfect condition. It arrived in its dust bag and all the wrappings had been remove but the registration card was there. The price was discounted to $172 and I just couldn't resist.  It is a bit glamorous   for me, but I have to keep her and hopefully she will get some occasional use.  Thanks for looking...


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

hydrangeagirl said:


> Good morning Ladies,
> 
> On a more positive note for me and QVC purchases, I received this croco fini in the color taupe the other day and it's just gorgeous!  It wasn't listed as an "as is" but it apparently was a return  but in perfect condition. It arrived in its dust bag and all the wrappings had been remove but the registration card was there. The price was discounted to $172 and I just couldn't resist.  It is a bit glamorous   for me, but I have to keep her and hopefully she will get some occasional use.  Thanks for looking...




Awesome score! Awesome price! Congrats! She's beautiful! So many exclamation points, lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

hydrangeagirl said:


> Good morning Ladies,
> 
> On a more positive note for me and QVC purchases, I received this croco fini in the color taupe the other day and it's just gorgeous!  It wasn't listed as an "as is" but it apparently was a return  but in perfect condition. It arrived in its dust bag and all the wrappings had been remove but the registration card was there. The price was discounted to $172 and I just couldn't resist.  It is a bit glamorous   for me, but I have to keep her and hopefully she will get some occasional use.  Thanks for looking...




She's beaitiful! I have it in the cognac. [emoji4]


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Thank you both!!  Cognac would have been my first choice too but this was an impulse buy. 

 As this leather is quite stiff do you have any trouble with cracking in the leather where the smile folds over?  Thanks....


----------



## MiaBorsa

hydrangeagirl said:


> Good morning Ladies,
> 
> On a more positive note for me and QVC purchases, I received this croco fini in the color taupe the other day and it's just gorgeous!  It wasn't listed as an "as is" but it apparently was a return  but in perfect condition. It arrived in its dust bag and all the wrappings had been remove but the registration card was there. The price was discounted to $172 and I just couldn't resist.  It is a bit glamorous   for me, but I have to keep her and hopefully she will get some occasional use.  Thanks for looking...



Gorgeous, and what a score!


----------



## MaryBel

hydrangeagirl said:


> Good morning Ladies,
> 
> On a more positive note for me and QVC purchases, I received this croco fini in the color taupe the other day and it's just gorgeous!  It wasn't listed as an "as is" but it apparently was a return  but in perfect condition. It arrived in its dust bag and all the wrappings had been remove but the registration card was there. The price was discounted to $172 and I just couldn't resist.  It is a bit glamorous   for me, but I have to keep her and hopefully she will get some occasional use.  Thanks for looking...


 
Love your satchel! Congrats!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*hydrangeagirl*:  I haven't had any problem with the leather cracking,  but I remember reading someone who did.   She was trying to train the smile and really worked the leather.  She said she saw cracks.  I will say that the leather is stiff and it doesn't smile very much.  But it's stunning.


----------



## Vicmarie

lavenderjunkie said:


> *hydrangeagirl*:  I haven't had any problem with the leather cracking,  but I remember reading someone who did.   She was trying to train the smile and really worked the leather.  She said she saw cracks.  I will say that the leather is stiff and it doesn't smile very much.  But it's stunning.




Yup .. This happened to miss Ivana  

That is one gorgeous bag !!! I wanted that same one for so long !


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> Yup .. This happened to miss Ivana
> 
> That is one gorgeous bag !!! I wanted that same one for so long !




Me too V! I wanted that bag so bad last summer but the discount was never steep enough but when it did, they were all
Gone.


----------



## RozEnix

hydrangeagirl said:


> Good morning Ladies,
> 
> On a more positive note for me and QVC purchases, I received this croco fini in the color taupe the other day and it's just gorgeous!  It wasn't listed as an "as is" but it apparently was a return  but in perfect condition. It arrived in its dust bag and all the wrappings had been remove but the registration card was there. The price was discounted to $172 and I just couldn't resist.  It is a bit glamorous   for me, but I have to keep her and hopefully she will get some occasional use.  Thanks for looking...


O
M
G

That is all


----------



## MrsKC

MrsKC said:


> Got am email from the Q, they are sorry but they don't have my bag.....guess I just saved some money.....



The saga continues. ...got an email ftom the Q and my bag has been shipped. ...???? Guess we will see in a week or so.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> The saga continues. ...got an email ftom the Q and my bag has been shipped. ...???? Guess we will see in a week or so.



Yay!   Hope you get it, KC.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Yay!   Hope you get it, KC.


Thanks Sarah, I will be sure to post pics!!


----------



## elbgrl

An impulse purchase, Florentine toggle Crossbody in violet.






She's beautiful and the perfect size for me, also has the strap that can have a portion removed to make a shoulder bag.  The color is more pink than violet, IMO, but I love pink!  As long as the toggle closure doesn't drive me nuts, she's a keeper.  She came unwrapped, but in perfect condition!


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> An impulse purchase, Florentine toggle Crossbody in violet.
> 
> View attachment 3060775
> 
> View attachment 3060776
> 
> 
> She's beautiful and the perfect size for me, also has the strap that can have a portion removed to make a shoulder bag.  The color is more pink than violet, IMO, but I love pink!  As long as the toggle closure doesn't drive me nuts, she's a keeper.  She came unwrapped, but in perfect condition!



Wow, she's a beauty, Rosie!   Congrats.


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Wow, she's a beauty, Rosie!   Congrats.



Thanks Sarah.  I need to be good like you.  I am also out of control.

But I am on a Florentine Quest!


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> An impulse purchase, Florentine toggle Crossbody in violet.
> 
> View attachment 3060775
> 
> View attachment 3060776
> 
> 
> She's beautiful and the perfect size for me, also has the strap that can have a portion removed to make a shoulder bag.  The color is more pink than violet, IMO, but I love pink!  As long as the toggle closure doesn't drive me nuts, she's a keeper.  She came unwrapped, but in perfect condition!


 
She is gorgeous! Congrats Rosie!


----------



## MrsKC

elbgrl said:


> An impulse purchase, Florentine toggle Crossbody in violet.
> 
> View attachment 3060775
> 
> View attachment 3060776
> 
> 
> She's beautiful and the perfect size for me, also has the strap that can have a portion removed to make a shoulder bag.  The color is more pink than violet, IMO, but I love pink!  As long as the toggle closure doesn't drive me nuts, she's a keeper.  She came unwrapped, but in perfect condition!


I have always wanted one of those, she is so pretty!!


----------



## Trudysmom

elbgrl said:


> An impulse purchase, Florentine toggle Crossbody in violet.
> 
> View attachment 3060775
> 
> View attachment 3060776
> 
> 
> She's beautiful and the perfect size for me, also has the strap that can have a portion removed to make a shoulder bag.  The color is more pink than violet, IMO, but I love pink!  As long as the toggle closure doesn't drive me nuts, she's a keeper.  She came unwrapped, but in perfect condition!


That color is great. The bag is so pretty.


----------



## RozEnix

elbgrl said:


> An impulse purchase, Florentine toggle Crossbody in violet.
> 
> View attachment 3060775
> 
> View attachment 3060776
> 
> 
> She's beautiful and the perfect size for me, also has the strap that can have a portion removed to make a shoulder bag.  The color is more pink than violet, IMO, but I love pink!  As long as the toggle closure doesn't drive me nuts, she's a keeper.  She came unwrapped, but in perfect condition!


I love that color.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Beautifully colored bag!


----------



## YankeeDooney

elbgrl said:


> An impulse purchase, Florentine toggle Crossbody in violet.
> 
> View attachment 3060775
> 
> View attachment 3060776
> 
> 
> She's beautiful and the perfect size for me, also has the strap that can have a portion removed to make a shoulder bag.  The color is more pink than violet, IMO, but I love pink!  As long as the toggle closure doesn't drive me nuts, she's a keeper.  She came unwrapped, but in perfect condition!


Wow, I like that color as well. That is an adorable bag!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Love the Flo Violet color.   Enjoy your new handbag.


----------



## elbgrl

Thanks everyone for helping me love on my new bag.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

elbgrl said:


> An impulse purchase, Florentine toggle Crossbody in violet.
> 
> View attachment 3060775
> 
> View attachment 3060776
> 
> 
> She's beautiful and the perfect size for me, also has the strap that can have a portion removed to make a shoulder bag.  The color is more pink than violet, IMO, but I love pink!  As long as the toggle closure doesn't drive me nuts, she's a keeper.  She came unwrapped, but in perfect condition!



What a neat color!  Enjoy, gal!

I was reading QVC reviews and found one review disconcerting but not at all surprising.  She freely admitted she carried her purse for 28 days then sent it back on the 29th day 'cause it was "not quite right."  I think that is dishonest.  The purse is now used, not new!  I return things the same way I receive them.  Anyhoo, that clears up some of the as is mystery!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

I just noticed that QVC has put all of their remaining "new" florentine satchels on clearance price of $299, still not low enough but I guess that's it for the old style florentine satchels.  Sure wish I knew what the new ones looked like.  I wonder what that means for anyone who just recently ordered a new one at the full price, I wonder if they would adjust it to the $299? 

I forgot to add that the shipping is free.... so, I ordered a Denim (worth a try I guess)  after seeing all the lovely pictures from you ladies...D


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

hydrangeagirl said:


> I just noticed that QVC has put all of their remaining "new" florentine satchels on clearance price of $299, still not low enough but I guess that's it for the old style florentine satchels.  Sure wish I knew what the new ones looked like.  I wonder what that means for anyone who just recently ordered a new one at the full price, I wonder if they would adjust it to the $299?
> 
> I forgot to add that the shipping is free.... so, I ordered a Denim (worth a try I guess)  after seeing all the lovely pictures from you ladies...D



Anxious to hear how the denim color works for you.

I just purchased a florentine mini satchel for $318.  You mean the large ones are on sale for $299?


----------



## RozEnix

hydrangeagirl said:


> I just noticed that QVC has put all of their remaining "new" florentine satchels on clearance price of $299, still not low enough but I guess that's it for the old style florentine satchels.  Sure wish I knew what the new ones looked like.  I wonder what that means for anyone who just recently ordered a new one at the full price, I wonder if they would adjust it to the $299?
> 
> I forgot to add that the shipping is free.... so, I ordered a Denim (worth a try I guess)  after seeing all the lovely pictures from you ladies...D





eyeoftheleopard said:


> Anxious to hear how the denim color works for you.
> 
> I just purchased a florentine mini satchel for $318.  You mean the large ones are on sale for $299?



Oh h e double hockey sticks. So much for a no buy.


----------



## elbgrl

hydrangeagirl said:


> I just noticed that QVC has put all of their remaining "new" florentine satchels on clearance price of $299, still not low enough but I guess that's it for the old style florentine satchels.  Sure wish I knew what the new ones looked like.  I wonder what that means for anyone who just recently ordered a new one at the full price, I wonder if they would adjust it to the $299?
> 
> I forgot to add that the shipping is free.... so, I ordered a Denim (worth a try I guess)  after seeing all the lovely pictures from you ladies...D



Thanks!  I just ordered this in the bone, still in processing, so I cancelled and reordered.  Saved me almost $100!


----------



## RozEnix

elbgrl said:


> Thanks!  I just ordered this in the bone, still in processing, so I cancelled and reordered.  Saved me almost $100!


I am horrible, I just did the same. In the bone. But no, they will not lower the price on previously ordered Flos, like my Crimson that I returned. Maybe this was meant to be, me getting the bone which I adore, at a lower price, on easy pay and free shipping. My jaw dropped when I saw the faster shipping, it was around $16 extra, usually it is an extra 5. 
The Crimson will wait for the new Flos, and I am NOW on a no-buy. I have to be, it is getting close for me to get back to work and it will be harder to grab the package before hubby does.  Mind you he doesn't care, but he still refuses to buy jeans more than $10. And don't ask where he finds them because I have no clue.


----------



## YankeeDooney

*Q stands for Quality?* 

With all of the disgust with the Q, I wonder if it is worth writing emails to Dooney about it. They have had a long relationship with the Q. With bags being shipped out in bad condition, it has got to eventually take a toll on Dooney's brand image. Dooney should know this and be made aware of it, especially if they plan on continuing the relationship. Q standing for quality has apparently gone by the wayside....as far as bags are concerned.

(This post was duplicated to put here in a Q titled thread. I had originally posted in the Florentine clubhouse)


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Thanks!  I just ordered this in the bone, still in processing, so I cancelled and reordered.  Saved me almost $100!


----------



## YankeeDooney

hydrangeagirl said:


> I just noticed that QVC has put all of their remaining "new" florentine satchels on clearance price of $299, still not low enough but I guess that's it for the old style florentine satchels.  Sure wish I knew what the new ones looked like.  I wonder what that means for anyone who just recently ordered a new one at the full price, I wonder if they would adjust it to the $299?
> 
> I forgot to add that the shipping is free.... so, I ordered a Denim (worth a try I guess)  after seeing all the lovely pictures from you ladies...D


I think you will love the denim. That's the color I just got. I also have a Clayton in that color. It really is a beautiful color.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

hydrangeagirl:  the denim in Florentine is a beautiful color.  Denim is very close to the ocean blue... unless they are side by side,  it's hard to tell which is which.


----------



## Twoboyz

YankeeDooney said:


> *Q stands for Quality?*
> 
> 
> 
> With all of the disgust with the Q, I wonder if it is worth writing emails to Dooney about it. They have had a long relationship with the Q. With bags being shipped out in bad condition, it has got to eventually take a toll on Dooney's brand image. Dooney should know this and be made aware of it, especially if they plan on continuing the relationship. Q standing for quality has apparently gone by the wayside....as far as bags are concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> (This post was duplicated to put here in a Q titled thread. I had originally posted in the Florentine clubhouse)




This is probably a good idea YD. Its really gotten bad lately.


----------



## BlazenHsss

Had I NOT just bought a used Ocean Dooney, I'd have grabbed this sale.  In bone.....LOL.
But I look forward to seeing your lovely pics of them ladies!
I'll just need to live vicariously through you!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

I couldn't believe how fast the Florentine satchels flew out!  I'm  so glad I am trying the Denim which I've been eyeing  for a long time now.  I couldn't decide between the Marine and the Denim and the decision was made for me when they no longer had the Marine. And, I hope all you ladies,  as well as myself who caved and ordered one today get  a *new*  one!!  They have removed all colors from their website but I'm sure they will start trickling back as "as is" bags very soon.

I think their next show in late July might possibly have the new Florentine, can't wait to see them. 

Appears that you made the right decision to return your Crimson, hope you love your Bone!!


----------



## BlazenHsss

Surely they'll have the new Florentine introduced before the XMas rush....??


----------



## joce01

BlazenHsss said:


> Surely they'll have the new Florentine introduced before the XMas rush....??



I hope so, or at least have them introduced in the fall so they might have a discount for Xmas so I can go bag crazy after my ban.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

After the show yesterday they had removed all the colors from their website, now several of them are back and the price is still discounted under clearance.    I hadn't noticed yesterday  ( I probably just missed it ) that the easy pay didn't come with the free shipping, that was only if you were charged the lump sum all at once and I guess they didn't sell them all after all...gives us a little more chance to think about .


----------



## RozEnix

hydrangeagirl said:


> After the show yesterday they had removed all the colors from their website, now several of them are back and the price is still discounted under clearance.    I hadn't noticed yesterday  ( I probably just missed it ) that the easy pay didn't come with the free shipping, that was only if you were charged the lump sum all at once and I guess they didn't sell them all after all...gives us a little more chance to think about .


I could be wrong, but I am pretty sure I got easy pay with the free shipping. I just checked, I did get them. Maybe it was just last night you could get both.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

RozEnix said:


> I am horrible, I just did the same. In the bone. But no, they will not lower the price on previously ordered Flos, like my Crimson that I returned. Maybe this was meant to be, me getting the bone which I adore, at a lower price, on easy pay and free shipping. My jaw dropped when I saw the faster shipping, it was around $16 extra, usually it is an extra 5.
> The Crimson will wait for the new Flos, and I am NOW on a no-buy. I have to be, it is getting close for me to get back to work and it will be harder to grab the package before hubby does.  Mind you he doesn't care, but he still refuses to buy jeans more than $10. And don't ask where he finds them because I have no clue.



Where does he find jeans for under $10? :giggles:


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

lavenderjunkie said:


> hydrangeagirl:  the denim in Florentine is a beautiful color.  Denim is very close to the ocean blue... unless they are side by side,  it's hard to tell which is which.



Kinda wish I had known that before I got red.  On my computer the denim looks too much like the "jeans" color, a darker blue.  I want French Blue/cobalt blue/ocean blue!

Oh well I can switch if I don't love the red.  The chestnut is nice too.  And the mushroom.  I'll stop.


----------



## RozEnix

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Where does he find jeans for under $10? :giggles:


Walmart, Rustler brand. He wears them at work.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

Hey gal, I had to tease you a little...


----------



## RozEnix

eyeoftheleopard said:


> Hey gal, I had to tease you a little...


I know.


----------



## oldbaglover

You can find jeans for $10 and under at some of the thrifts.  Nothing beats a pair of jeans that have been worn and preshrunk IMO!


----------



## MrsKC

My as is zip zip in oyster arrived.  She is in excellent shape and I will keep her.
 The only issue is she did not come with a strap. I really want the strap but don't want to return her as it is such a gamble to get a good bag. Any ideas as how to get a strap ladies?


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MrsKC:  Your  bag looks perfect, I'm so sorry about the strap, that's a shame especially in view of the fact that you got a perfect bag, which doesn't happen often these days...


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Well, I had ordered another Ivy Flo (new this time) which arrived today in worse condition that the first "as is" (which I am keeping).  Numerous scratches on both sides, smooth leather on the front and back but heavily pebbled leather so as to be noticeable, on both ends, and a very deep gouge/hole in the piping on the right front of the bag.  So deep that the color was missing, An actual hole, leather was missing!!  This one is all packed up and ready to be returned.  I knew as soon as I saw that it was wrapped in the dust bag that I was in trouble...

So, since I had just ordered a Denim Flo  on Sat morning and they hadn't  yet sent the shipping notice, I called to cancel it.  The girl said it had already shipped and wasn't very apologetic although she did say she was sorry when I explained that this was the second new bag (Crimson and now Ivy) bought as new that came through all damaged!!

I was planning on ordering directly from Dooney.com  this time as they have the Denim as well as the Ocean Blue knowing I would pay more but assuming that I might for the first time get a "new" new bag!!   I guess now I'll have to wait to see what this one from QVC  looks like, but at least it will give me a clue as to whether I should order the Ocean or the Denim if this one has to be returned. And the beat goes on....


----------



## YankeeDooney

MrsKC said:


> My as is zip zip in oyster arrived.  She is in excellent shape and I will keep her.
> The only issue is she did not come with a strap. I really want the strap but don't want to return her as it is such a gamble to get a good bag. Any ideas as how to get a strap ladies?


Personally, I would return if the strap was not included, unless you have another zip zip strap that you can use. Did you check the outlets for oyster and if they're shippable? It is a pretty bag though.

Call Dooney customer service to see if you can buy a strap. Also check eBay. It really bugs me that the Q has no way to alert customers before they buy that an accessory is missing. There has got to be a better way.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> My as is zip zip in oyster arrived.  She is in excellent shape and I will keep her.
> The only issue is she did not come with a strap. I really want the strap but don't want to return her as it is such a gamble to get a good bag. Any ideas as how to get a strap ladies?



Very pretty KC.   Do you have any other Dooney satchels with removable straps?


----------



## MrsKC

hydrangeagirl said:


> MrsKC:  Your  bag looks perfect, I'm so sorry about the strap, that's a shame especially in view of the fact that you got a perfect bag, which doesn't happen often these days...





hydrangeagirl said:


> Well, I had ordered another Ivy Flo (new this time) which arrived today in worse condition that the first "as is" (which I am keeping).  Numerous scratches on both sides, smooth leather on the front and back but heavily pebbled leather so as to be noticeable, on both ends, and a very deep gouge/hole in the piping on the right front of the bag.  So deep that the color was missing, An actual hole, leather was missing!!  This one is all packed up and ready to be returned.  I knew as soon as I saw that it was wrapped in the dust bag that I was in trouble...
> 
> So, since I had just ordered a Denim Flo  on Sat morning and they hadn't  yet sent the shipping notice, I called to cancel it.  The girl said it had already shipped and wasn't very apologetic although she did say she was sorry when I explained that this was the second new bag (Crimson and now Ivy) bought as new that came through all damaged!!
> 
> I was planning on ordering directly from Dooney.com  this time as they have the Denim as well as the Ocean Blue knowing I would pay more but assuming that I might for the first time get a "new" new bag!!   I guess now I'll have to wait to see what this one from QVC  looks like, but at least it will give me a clue as to whether I should order the Ocean or the Denim if this one has to be returned. And the beat goes on....



Oh this is so unfortunate for you and I wish it would not have happened, I do hope you will get a perfect one....


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> Personally, I would return if the strap was not included, unless you have another zip zip strap that you can use. Did you check the outlets for oyster and if they're shippable? It is a pretty bag though.
> 
> Call Dooney customer service to see if you can buy a strap. Also check eBay. It really bugs me that the Q has no way to alert customers before they buy that an accessory is missing. There has got to be a better way.



I did check the outlets and this one is not shippable. Yes, calling Dooney is a good idea.



MiaBorsa said:


> Very pretty KC.   Do you have any other Dooney satchels with removable straps?



I don't have any detachable straps in this trim.....hmmm.....


----------



## MrsKC

MrsKC said:


> My as is zip zip in oyster arrived.  She is in excellent shape and I will keep her.
> The only issue is she did not come with a strap. I really want the strap but don't want to return her as it is such a gamble to get a good bag. Any ideas as how to get a strap ladies?


Reporting back to say I called the Q and they are refunding my CC $25 for not sending the strap. That means I got the bag for $100. I'm ok with that. I will call Dooney to see if I can get a strap, if not from them--then will check eBay.


----------



## YankeeDooney

MrsKC said:


> Reporting back to say I called the Q and they are refunding my CC $25 for not sending the strap. That means I got the bag for $100. I'm ok with that. I will call Dooney to see if I can get a strap, if not from them--then will check eBay.


Good for you MrsKC. Hope you're able to find one. Congrats!


----------



## MrsKC

YankeeDooney said:


> Good for you MrsKC. Hope you're able to find one. Congrats!


Thank you YD .


----------



## LifeIsDucky

MrsKC said:


> Reporting back to say I called the Q and they are refunding my CC $25 for not sending the strap. That means I got the bag for $100. I'm ok with that. I will call Dooney to see if I can get a strap, if not from them--then will check eBay.


You know what I would do?  This sounds like a way to justify another zip zip purchase...two new bags sharing a strap


----------



## YankeeDooney

LifeIsDucky said:


> You know what I would do?  This sounds like a way to justify another zip zip purchase...two new bags sharing a strap


I was secretly thinking the same thing.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

MrsKC said:


> My as is zip zip in oyster arrived.  She is in excellent shape and I will keep her.
> The only issue is she did not come with a strap. I really want the strap but don't want to return her as it is such a gamble to get a good bag. Any ideas as how to get a strap ladies?



I think @lifeisducky had an excellent suggestion.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

hydrangeagirl said:


> Well, I had ordered another Ivy Flo (new this time) which arrived today in worse condition that the first "as is" (which I am keeping).  Numerous scratches on both sides, smooth leather on the front and back but heavily pebbled leather so as to be noticeable, on both ends, and a very deep gouge/hole in the piping on the right front of the bag.  So deep that the color was missing, An actual hole, leather was missing!!  This one is all packed up and ready to be returned.  I knew as soon as I saw that it was wrapped in the dust bag that I was in trouble...
> 
> So, since I had just ordered a Denim Flo  on Sat morning and they hadn't  yet sent the shipping notice, I called to cancel it.  The girl said it had already shipped and wasn't very apologetic although she did say she was sorry when I explained that this was the second new bag (Crimson and now Ivy) bought as new that came through all damaged!!
> 
> I was planning on ordering directly from Dooney.com  this time as they have the Denim as well as the Ocean Blue knowing I would pay more but assuming that I might for the first time get a "new" new bag!!   I guess now I'll have to wait to see what this one from QVC  looks like, but at least it will give me a clue as to whether I should order the Ocean or the Denim if this one has to be returned. And the beat goes on....



So sorry, gal!  That SUCKS!  I ordered directly from D for the first time last week cause I had a credit...I will let you know how they roll when the flo comes.


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

That sounded weird.


----------



## Vicmarie

eyeoftheleopard said:


> That sounded weird.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] omg ! Lol !


----------



## BlazenHsss

eyeoftheleopard said:


> That sounded weird.


I'm weird.  And it made perfect sense to me!


----------



## BlazenHsss

hydrangeagirl said:


> Well, I had ordered another Ivy Flo (new this time) which arrived today in worse condition that the first "as is" (which I am keeping).  Numerous scratches on both sides, smooth leather on the front and back but heavily pebbled leather so as to be noticeable, on both ends, and a very deep gouge/hole in the piping on the right front of the bag.  So deep that the color was missing, An actual hole, leather was missing!!  This one is all packed up and ready to be returned.  I knew as soon as I saw that it was wrapped in the dust bag that I was in trouble...
> 
> So, since I had just ordered a Denim Flo  on Sat morning and they hadn't  yet sent the shipping notice, I called to cancel it.  The girl said it had already shipped and wasn't very apologetic although she did say she was sorry when I explained that this was the second new bag (Crimson and now Ivy) bought as new that came through all damaged!!
> 
> I was planning on ordering directly from Dooney.com  this time as they have the Denim as well as the Ocean Blue knowing I would pay more but assuming that I might for the first time get a "new" new bag!!   I guess now I'll have to wait to see what this one from QVC  looks like, but at least it will give me a clue as to whether I should order the Ocean or the Denim if this one has to be returned. And the beat goes on....


Oh man!
So what did you end up doing, keeping the as-is Crimson and Ivy?
A shame the new ones are worse than the returns were. That's awful when you're paying FULL PRICE!
Nghghh!


----------



## MrsKC

LifeIsDucky said:


> You know what I would do?  This sounds like a way to justify another zip zip purchase...two new bags sharing a strap





YankeeDooney said:


> I was secretly thinking the same thing.





eyeoftheleopard said:


> I think @lifeisducky had an excellent suggestion.



I confess I thought the same thing ladies. I really like the zip zip form and function......now for a color......


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Yes, I kept both "as is" bags, Crimson & Ivy.  The Crimson is now perfect and the Ivy just had a couple of depressions that I couldn't do anything about but I can live with that, everything else being perfect.  Great smooth leather on both, no mixing of pebble and all scratches and scuffs have been successfully camouflaged... this has been a learning experience.  These two "as is" bags were in better condition that the "new" all from QVC.


----------



## MrsKC

hydrangeagirl said:


> Yes, I kept both "as is" bags, Crimson & Ivy.  The Crimson is now perfect and the Ivy just had a couple of depressions that I couldn't do anything about but I can live with that, everything else being perfect.  Great smooth leather on both, no mixing of pebble and all scratches and scuffs have been successfully camouflaged... this has been a learning experience.  These two "as is" bags were in better condition that the "new" all from QVC.


I know.....you just never know. I am glad you are happy with them, that is what matters.


----------



## MrsKC

MrsKC said:


> I confess I thought the same thing ladies. I really like the zip zip form and function......now for a color......



PS, I called the outlet and she is calling me back with which colors are shippable. They are $129 right now.....will see what they have .


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

MrsKC said:


> PS, I called the outlet and she is calling me back with which colors are shippable. They are $129 right now.....will see what they have .



I have an Ocean Blue coming back to me.  Brand new, my mom does not like the color, and I already have it.  Do you like Ocean Blue?  It has the strap...


----------



## MrsKC

eyeoftheleopard said:


> I have an Ocean Blue coming back to me.  Brand new, my mom does not like the color, and I already have it.  Do you like Ocean Blue?  It has the strap...


Well I think I will go more neutral and i need pebble leather so the strap matches.....that is the whole point of getting another one


----------



## eyeoftheleopard

MrsKC said:


> Well I think I will go more neutral and i need pebble leather so the strap matches.....that is the whole point of getting another one




No worries, keep us posted..and do pictures! [emoji4]


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MrsKC.  There are several  replacement straps on EBay take a look...


----------



## MrsKC

hydrangeagirl said:


> MrsKC.  There are several  replacement straps on EBay take a look...


Oh thank you....I will .


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Reporting back to say I called the Q and they are refunding my CC $25 for not sending the strap. That means I got the bag for $100. I'm ok with that. I will call Dooney to see if I can get a strap, if not from them--then will check eBay.




She's so pretty. I'm glad you got one in perfect shape, but the missing strap is a bummer. Im glad you have some options and I'm anxious to see what you decide, another color or a replacement strap. I love the two bags sharing a strap idea. [emoji3][emoji106][emoji3].


----------



## Twoboyz

hydrangeagirl said:


> Well, I had ordered another Ivy Flo (new this time) which arrived today in worse condition that the first "as is" (which I am keeping).  Numerous scratches on both sides, smooth leather on the front and back but heavily pebbled leather so as to be noticeable, on both ends, and a very deep gouge/hole in the piping on the right front of the bag.  So deep that the color was missing, An actual hole, leather was missing!!  This one is all packed up and ready to be returned.  I knew as soon as I saw that it was wrapped in the dust bag that I was in trouble...
> 
> 
> 
> So, since I had just ordered a Denim Flo  on Sat morning and they hadn't  yet sent the shipping notice, I called to cancel it.  The girl said it had already shipped and wasn't very apologetic although she did say she was sorry when I explained that this was the second new bag (Crimson and now Ivy) bought as new that came through all damaged!!
> 
> 
> 
> I was planning on ordering directly from Dooney.com  this time as they have the Denim as well as the Ocean Blue knowing I would pay more but assuming that I might for the first time get a "new" new bag!!   I guess now I'll have to wait to see what this one from QVC  looks like, but at least it will give me a clue as to whether I should order the Ocean or the Denim if this one has to be returned. And the beat goes on....




This is so disappointing. I'm crossing my fingers that the denim looks perfect for you.


----------



## MrsKC

MrsKC said:


> PS, I called the outlet and she is calling me back with which colors are shippable. They are $129 right now.....will see what they have .



I called the outlets and I really don't want any of the colors that are shippable. Right now there are only two bags that I "really" want. One was the oyster zip zip--which now I have. The other is the pebble leather domed satchel that the Q has. Not the belted one with accessories but the new one. The item #A266601 in elephant. I have been watching the "as is" and today they have one. The strap is the same as the zip zip. So, I ordered it. I realize it is a gamble, the bag could be in bad shape and the strap could be missing. But since that is the one I have been wanting--will see. If my plan works then I got both bags for $260 instead of $450 ( not including tax/shipping). Girls, you know I will keep you posted.


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> She's so pretty. I'm glad you got one in perfect shape, but the missing strap is a bummer. Im glad you have some options and I'm anxious to see what you decide, another color or a replacement strap. I love the two bags sharing a strap idea. [emoji3][emoji106][emoji3].


Thank you . Have you been to the outlet lately?


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> I called the outlets and I really don't want any of the colors that are shippable. Right now there are only two bags that I "really" want. One was the oyster zip zip--which now I have. The other is the pebble leather domed satchel that the Q has. Not the belted one with accessories but the new one. The item #A266601 in elephant. I have been watching the "as is" and today they have one. The strap is the same as the zip zip. So, I ordered it. I realize it is a gamble, the bag could be in bad shape and the strap could be missing. But since that is the one I have been wanting--will see. If my plan works then I got both bags for $260 instead of $450 ( not including tax/shipping). Girls, you know I will keep you posted.



I hope you get another good one, KC!


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> I called the outlets and I really don't want any of the colors that are shippable. Right now there are only two bags that I "really" want. One was the oyster zip zip--which now I have. The other is the pebble leather domed satchel that the Q has. Not the belted one with accessories but the new one. The item #A266601 in elephant. I have been watching the "as is" and today they have one. The strap is the same as the zip zip. So, I ordered it. I realize it is a gamble, the bag could be in bad shape and the strap could be missing. But since that is the one I have been wanting--will see. If my plan works then I got both bags for $260 instead of $450 ( not including tax/shipping). Girls, you know I will keep you posted.


 
I hope you get a perfect one with a strap!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> I hope you get another good one, KC!





MaryBel said:


> I hope you get a perfect one with a strap!



Me too girls.


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> I called the outlets and I really don't want any of the colors that are shippable. Right now there are only two bags that I "really" want. One was the oyster zip zip--which now I have. The other is the pebble leather domed satchel that the Q has. Not the belted one with accessories but the new one. The item #A266601 in elephant. I have been watching the "as is" and today they have one. The strap is the same as the zip zip. So, I ordered it. I realize it is a gamble, the bag could be in bad shape and the strap could be missing. But since that is the one I have been wanting--will see. If my plan works then I got both bags for $260 instead of $450 ( not including tax/shipping). Girls, you know I will keep you posted.




Crossing my fingers [emoji106]


----------



## Live It Up

I was appalled at the condition of the box that UPS just dropped off. Crumpled, tape coming apart, and gaps which large enough to put your hand through. This looks like a box that the Q has reused. Fortunately, my new pebbled leather Chelsea came through fine.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Oh Wow!!  The last box I received from QVC was in pretty bad condition but yours take the cake!!:wondering So glad your purse was OK!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Live It Up said:


> I was appalled at the condition of the box that UPS just dropped off. Crumpled, tape coming apart, and gaps which large enough to put your hand through. This looks like a box that the Q has reused. Fortunately, my new pebbled leather Chelsea came through fine.



Oh man that's not good...  I'm glad the bag was okay.


----------



## Live It Up

hydrangeagirl said:


> Oh Wow!!  The last box I received from QVC was in pretty bad condition but yours take the cake!!:wondering So glad your purse was OK!!





Twoboyz said:


> Oh man that's not good...  I'm glad the bag was okay.



You can't believe how relieved I felt when I opened the box and saw my new pebbled Chelsea, in the color desert, all wrapped in new plastic, without a dent or scuff anywhere. I guess I really lucked out.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Live It Up said:


> You can't believe how relieved I felt when I opened the box and saw my new pebbled Chelsea, in the color desert, all wrapped in new plastic, without a dent or scuff anywhere. I guess I really lucked out.



Greattttttt


----------



## Trudysmom

Live It Up said:


> You can't believe how relieved I felt when I opened the box and saw my new pebbled Chelsea, in the color desert, all wrapped in new plastic, without a dent or scuff anywhere. I guess I really lucked out.


Very pretty!


----------



## 7bridgesmac

Well I just received my Flo satchel in Marine that I ordered over the weekend. I am highly disappointed, the leather looks completely different from my large flo satchel. It's very pebbled, on top of that it has several marks, I can't tell if they're scratches but they almost look like chemical drips . My other satchel I've had for years and use heavily looks better than my brand new bag. I chatted with QVC and they said they would refund me but can't replace the bag because they are sold out of that color. This has been a frustrating experience to say the least. I ordered a pebbled Chelsea the same day, I hope it turns out better than this.


----------



## momjules

Hi 
  I just received my flo satchel in the bone color. It had no plastic on it and I see one tiny scratch on the side that I'm rubbing out slowly but surely. It was in its dust bag which means it was most likely a return. I called qvc to complain as I ordered a new bag on clearance. They said send it back or they would give me 10percent off. I have taken the ten percent for now but I won't use it until I decide to keep it. Qvc was very nice.it is also very smooth so that's a huge plus.


----------



## 7bridgesmac

momjules said:


> Hi
> I just received my flo satchel in the bone color. It had no plastic on it and I see one tiny scratch on the side that I'm rubbing out slowly but surely. It was in its dust bag which means it was most likely a return. I called qvc to complain as I ordered a new bag on clearance. They said send it back or they would give me 10percent off. I have taken the ten percent for now but I won't use it until I decide to keep it. Qvc was very nice.it is also very smooth so that's a huge plus.



I'm glad you had a better experience! I don't think I would be as upset if the leather was smooth like my other florentine.


----------



## MiaBorsa

7bridgesmac said:


> Well I just received my Flo satchel in Marine that I ordered over the weekend. I am highly disappointed, the leather looks completely different from my large flo satchel. It's very pebbled, on top of that it has several marks, I can't tell if they're scratches but they almost look like chemical drips . My other satchel I've had for years and use heavily looks better than my brand new bag. I chatted with QVC and they said they would refund me but can't replace the bag because they are sold out of that color. This has been a frustrating experience to say the least. I ordered a pebbled Chelsea the same day, I hope it turns out better than this.



Well, what a bummer.   QVC is certainly hit or miss these days.  Sorry you were disappointed.


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> Hi
> I just received my flo satchel in the bone color. It had no plastic on it and I see one tiny scratch on the side that I'm rubbing out slowly but surely. It was in its dust bag which means it was most likely a return. I called qvc to complain as I ordered a new bag on clearance. They said send it back or they would give me 10percent off. I have taken the ten percent for now but I won't use it until I decide to keep it. Qvc was very nice.it is also very smooth so that's a huge plus.



Glad you got a nice one and a discount!  As long as it's in good condition that's the main thing.  It probably hasn't been handled as much as most department store bags!   Enjoy your beautiful new purse.


----------



## momjules

Thank you! I have about 40 dooney bags so I know about the florentine being smooth or pebbled. I prefer smooth but pebbled leather is very nice if you have ordered a pebble leather bag. I think we should get what we pay for. The florentine leather smoothness has gone down over the years. Why does dooney think that's ok?i have been lucky with the smoothness. I have fallen for the rumors that florentine is going away,so I'm buying. Now I read new leather is coming out for fall. Qvc as-is has also been good to me. I got the chestnut Buckley and it's like new with smoothness. I also got the Chelsea in mushroom and it was smooth and beautiful. It is really worth taking a chance.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Hello Ladies,

My Denim Florentine satchel that I ordered this weekend from QVC also came today and boy, was I in for a surprise!!!   This was the one that I tried to cancel!! It is  perfect!!!  All smooth leather, no blemishes other that a freckle or two that you really have to search to find and such a lovely color!!  I couldn't believe my eyes when once again I pulled a "new" bag from the dust bag.  This apparently was a return, perhaps they didn't like the color.  The hardware and straps were still all wrapped  so, now I know what it's like to get a perfect Florentine satchel!!  She's a keeper for sure!!

I'm sorry if I've posted this on an incorrect thread, I do get confused with these different threads sometimes... DonnaMarie


----------



## hydrangeagirl

7bridgesmac:   So sorry your Marine was a disappointment, I almost ordered that color!  

Momjules:   Happy that you are somewhat happy with your bone satchel and glad they are offering you another 10% off. 

I guess it's just hit or miss but at least we can return them if need be, that has to count for something.

Live It Up:  your pebbled Chelsea is just perfectly smooth, gorgeous!!


----------



## momjules

All dooneys need the love  thank you all very much


----------



## 7bridgesmac

hydrangeagirl said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> My Denim Florentine satchel that I ordered this weekend from QVC also came today and boy, was I in for a surprise!!!   This was the one that I tried to cancel!! It is  perfect!!!  All smooth leather, no blemishes other that a freckle or two that you really have to search to find and such a lovely color!!  I couldn't believe my eyes when once again I pulled a "new" bag from the dust bag.  This apparently was a return, perhaps they didn't like the color.  The hardware and straps were still all wrapped  so, now I know what it's like to get a perfect Florentine satchel!!  She's a keeper for sure!!
> 
> I'm sorry if I've posted this on an incorrect thread, I do get confused with these different threads sometimes... DonnaMarie


Oh, it's beautiful!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

hydrangeagirl said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> My Denim Florentine satchel that I ordered this weekend from QVC also came today and boy, was I in for a surprise!!!   This was the one that I tried to cancel!! It is  perfect!!!  All smooth leather, no blemishes other that a freckle or two that you really have to search to find and such a lovely color!!  I couldn't believe my eyes when once again I pulled a "new" bag from the dust bag.  This apparently was a return, perhaps they didn't like the color.  The hardware and straps were still all wrapped  so, now I know what it's like to get a perfect Florentine satchel!!  She's a keeper for sure!!
> 
> I'm sorry if I've posted this on an incorrect thread, I do get confused with these different threads sometimes... DonnaMarie



Very nice


----------



## Vicmarie

Live It Up said:


> I was appalled at the condition of the box that UPS just dropped off. Crumpled, tape coming apart, and gaps which large enough to put your hand through. This looks like a box that the Q has reused. Fortunately, my new pebbled leather Chelsea came through fine.




Omg mine today came exactly the same way - this is the second time this week ! My invoice must have fallen out too cause there was no invoice in my box . And the box had def been re used cause the tape underneath was completely knifed through already !! I don't understand what the heck is going on with qvc !!


----------



## Live It Up

momjules said:


> All dooneys need the love  thank you all very much


----------



## Trudysmom

hydrangeagirl said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> My Denim Florentine satchel that I ordered this weekend from QVC also came today and boy, was I in for a surprise!!!   This was the one that I tried to cancel!! It is  perfect!!!  All smooth leather, no blemishes other that a freckle or two that you really have to search to find and such a lovely color!!  I couldn't believe my eyes when once again I pulled a "new" bag from the dust bag.  This apparently was a return, perhaps they didn't like the color.  The hardware and straps were still all wrapped  so, now I know what it's like to get a perfect Florentine satchel!!  She's a keeper for sure!!
> 
> I'm sorry if I've posted this on an incorrect thread, I do get confused with these different threads sometimes... DonnaMarie


A lovely bag!


----------



## BlazenHsss

hydrangeagirl said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> My Denim Florentine satchel that I ordered this weekend from QVC also came today and boy, was I in for a surprise!!!   This was the one that I tried to cancel!! It is  perfect!!!  All smooth leather, no blemishes other that a freckle or two that you really have to search to find and such a lovely color!!  I couldn't believe my eyes when once again I pulled a "new" bag from the dust bag.  This apparently was a return, perhaps they didn't like the color.  The hardware and straps were still all wrapped  so, now I know what it's like to get a perfect Florentine satchel!!  She's a keeper for sure!!
> 
> I'm sorry if I've posted this on an incorrect thread, I do get confused with these different threads sometimes... DonnaMarie


It's perfect and glorious!!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

hydrangeagirl said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> My Denim Florentine satchel that I ordered this weekend from QVC also came today and boy, was I in for a surprise!!!   This was the one that I tried to cancel!! It is  perfect!!!  All smooth leather, no blemishes other that a freckle or two that you really have to search to find and such a lovely color!!  I couldn't believe my eyes when once again I pulled a "new" bag from the dust bag.  This apparently was a return, perhaps they didn't like the color.  The hardware and straps were still all wrapped  so, now I know what it's like to get a perfect Florentine satchel!!  She's a keeper for sure!!
> 
> I'm sorry if I've posted this on an incorrect thread, I do get confused with these different threads sometimes... DonnaMarie


Yay! Twins! Don't you just love this color? It's giving me goosies just looking at the pictures. I knew you would love it? It was really a surprise to me as to how much I love this bag. Enjoy it HG!


----------



## BlazenHsss

YankeeDooney said:


> Yay! Twins! Don't you just love this color? It's giving me goosies just looking at the pictures. I knew you would love it? It was really a surprise to me as to how much I love this bag. Enjoy it HG!


Now I want to see the color difference between the Ocean and Denim.  Sooooooo very close!


----------



## RozEnix

Live It Up said:


> I was appalled at the condition of the box that UPS just dropped off. Crumpled, tape coming apart, and gaps which large enough to put your hand through. This looks like a box that the Q has reused. Fortunately, my new pebbled leather Chelsea came through fine.


I had a few like that, UPS must play ball with these


----------



## RozEnix

momjules said:


> Hi
> I just received my flo satchel in the bone color. It had no plastic on it and I see one tiny scratch on the side that I'm rubbing out slowly but surely. It was in its dust bag which means it was most likely a return. I called qvc to complain as I ordered a new bag on clearance. They said send it back or they would give me 10percent off. I have taken the ten percent for now but I won't use it until I decide to keep it. Qvc was very nice.it is also very smooth so that's a huge plus.


I am wondering about these sent in the dust bag with plastic on them if they are used. My bone was sent like this and it was in perfect condition. If they were used, maybe someone just looked at them and decided not to buy without test driving them. But I did have a few shipped like that with no plastic and they were definitely used. 
Who knows.


----------



## RozEnix

hydrangeagirl said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> My Denim Florentine satchel that I ordered this weekend from QVC also came today and boy, was I in for a surprise!!!   This was the one that I tried to cancel!! It is  perfect!!!  All smooth leather, no blemishes other that a freckle or two that you really have to search to find and such a lovely color!!  I couldn't believe my eyes when once again I pulled a "new" bag from the dust bag.  This apparently was a return, perhaps they didn't like the color.  The hardware and straps were still all wrapped  so, now I know what it's like to get a perfect Florentine satchel!!  She's a keeper for sure!!
> 
> I'm sorry if I've posted this on an incorrect thread, I do get confused with these different threads sometimes... DonnaMarie


That is so pretty. Glad you got a keeper.


----------



## momjules

Hello. It's momjules
I received my bone flo satchel the other day and was upset that it was a return. I have stared at for two days and finally filled her up. I love the color, the smoothness, and have decided to keep her. I will say she is a little on the smaller side. I bought the db clear cosmetic bag months ago and told myself to use it instead of keeping it in a drawer. Now I have my hair spray,deodorant ,bandages  that sort of things  but now it takes up a lot of room. But I like it.i have the larger flo which is bigger. I'm keeping this bag and I have it in black that I haven't used yet. Those are two solid neutral colors so I'm happy. I do need a red one like two boys has. That is beautiful. 
Even though I'm on a bag ban, that new red flo is a beauty which I'll wait for the outlet to get and then sneak her right in!


----------



## MrsKC

momjules said:


> Hello. It's momjules
> I received my bone flo satchel the other day and was upset that it was a return. I have stared at for two days and finally filled her up. I love the color, the smoothness, and have decided to keep her. I will say she is a little on the smaller side. I bought the db clear cosmetic bag months ago and told myself to use it instead of keeping it in a drawer. Now I have my hair spray,deodorant ,bandages  that sort of things  but now it takes up a lot of room. But I like it.i have the larger flo which is bigger. I'm keeping this bag and I have it in black that I haven't used yet. Those are two solid neutral colors so I'm happy. I do need a red one like two boys has. That is beautiful.
> Even though I'm on a bag ban, that new red flo is a beauty which I'll wait for the outlet to get and then sneak her right in!


Glad the color and smoothness is good! Time to take your new beauty for a spin!


----------



## momjules

Yes it's time to spin! Thank you!


----------



## BlazenHsss

momjules said:


> Hello. It's momjules
> I received my bone flo satchel the other day and was upset that it was a return. I have stared at for two days and finally filled her up. I love the color, the smoothness, and have decided to keep her. I will say she is a little on the smaller side. I bought the db clear cosmetic bag months ago and told myself to use it instead of keeping it in a drawer. Now I have my hair spray,deodorant ,bandages  that sort of things  but now it takes up a lot of room. But I like it.i have the larger flo which is bigger. I'm keeping this bag and I have it in black that I haven't used yet. Those are two solid neutral colors so I'm happy. I do need a red one like two boys has. That is beautiful.
> Even though I'm on a bag ban, that new red flo is a beauty which I'll wait for the outlet to get and then sneak her right in!


I'm so glad you kept it, Bone is stunning!


----------



## momjules

Thank you! 
  My bone flo satchel enjoyed her outing today, so she stays! Yah!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

momjules said:


> Thank you!
> My bone flo satchel enjoyed her outing today, so she stays! Yah!!




Yay!  And twins!


----------



## MrsKC

YAH!! My as is domed satchel in elephant is here and is absolutely perfect.  Handles are still wrapped up. I love this color 
I also posted my as is zip zip in oyster bc these lovelies are going to be sharing the strap (the as is zip zip did not come with one but the Q gave me an additional  $25 off ).
Also thought you  may want to compare oyster and elephant side by side to get a good idea of actual color. 
I know as-is  is a gamble but I saved $200 total on both combined.  I'm a happy girl ......and Mr. UPS got here before DH .


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MrsKC:*  enjoy your new handbags.  Love those colors.


----------



## Trudysmom

MrsKC said:


> YAH!! My as is domed satchel in elephant is here and is absolutely perfect.  Handles are still wrapped up. I love this color
> I also posted my as is zip zip in oyster bc these lovelies are going to be sharing the strap (the as is zip zip did not come with one but the Q gave me an additional  $25 off ).
> Also thought you  may want to compare oyster and elephant side by side to get a good idea of actual color.
> I know as-is  is a gamble but I saved $200 total on both combined.  I'm a happy girl ......and Mr. UPS got here before DH .


Very pretty bags!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> YAH!! My as is domed satchel in elephant is here and is absolutely perfect.  Handles are still wrapped up. I love this color
> I also posted my as is zip zip in oyster bc these lovelies are going to be sharing the strap (the as is zip zip did not come with one but the Q gave me an additional  $25 off ).
> Also thought you  may want to compare oyster and elephant side by side to get a good idea of actual color.
> I know as-is  is a gamble but I saved $200 total on both combined.  I'm a happy girl ......and Mr. UPS got here before DH .



   WOOT!!   Both of your new bags are gorgeous, KC!!   Congrats.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MrsKC said:


> YAH!! My as is domed satchel in elephant is here and is absolutely perfect.  Handles are still wrapped up. I love this color
> I also posted my as is zip zip in oyster bc these lovelies are going to be sharing the strap (the as is zip zip did not come with one but the Q gave me an additional  $25 off ).
> Also thought you  may want to compare oyster and elephant side by side to get a good idea of actual color.
> I know as-is  is a gamble but I saved $200 total on both combined.  I'm a happy girl ......and Mr. UPS got here before DH .


Congrats!!


----------



## elbgrl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Yay!  And twins!




Congrats KC!   Both are beautiful!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MrsKC said:


> YAH!! My as is domed satchel in elephant is here and is absolutely perfect.  Handles are still wrapped up. I love this color
> I also posted my as is zip zip in oyster bc these lovelies are going to be sharing the strap (the as is zip zip did not come with one but the Q gave me an additional  $25 off ).
> Also thought you  may want to compare oyster and elephant side by side to get a good idea of actual color.
> I know as-is  is a gamble but I saved $200 total on both combined.  I'm a happy girl ......and Mr. UPS got here before DH .




Beautiful... I'm glad she's perfect. [emoji2]


----------



## BlazenHsss

MrsKC said:


> YAH!! My as is domed satchel in elephant is here and is absolutely perfect.  Handles are still wrapped up. I love this color
> I also posted my as is zip zip in oyster bc these lovelies are going to be sharing the strap (the as is zip zip did not come with one but the Q gave me an additional  $25 off ).
> Also thought you  may want to compare oyster and elephant side by side to get a good idea of actual color.
> I know as-is  is a gamble but I saved $200 total on both combined.  I'm a happy girl ......and Mr. UPS got here before DH .


I love love comparison pictures.
And for some reason I'm always attracted to shade of grey.
Elephant is gorgeous!!!  I've seen reviews of people complaining that it's dull. No way!
I love the size comparison to the zip zip as well, contemplating getting one for the mother in law this Xmas, but worried it might be too large.


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> YAH!! My as is domed satchel in elephant is here and is absolutely perfect.  Handles are still wrapped up. I love this color
> I also posted my as is zip zip in oyster bc these lovelies are going to be sharing the strap (the as is zip zip did not come with one but the Q gave me an additional  $25 off ).
> Also thought you  may want to compare oyster and elephant side by side to get a good idea of actual color.
> I know as-is  is a gamble but I saved $200 total on both combined.  I'm a happy girl ......and Mr. UPS got here before DH .


 
Hey KC!
Glad to hear you got your satchel in awesome condition and that it came with the strap! Problem solved!


She's gorgeous in elephant! Congrats!


----------



## Live It Up

MrsKC said:


> YAH!! My as is domed satchel in elephant is here and is absolutely perfect.  Handles are still wrapped up. I love this color
> I also posted my as is zip zip in oyster bc these lovelies are going to be sharing the strap (the as is zip zip did not come with one but the Q gave me an additional  $25 off ).
> Also thought you  may want to compare oyster and elephant side by side to get a good idea of actual color.
> I know as-is  is a gamble but I saved $200 total on both combined.  I'm a happy girl ......and Mr. UPS got here before DH .


Pretty bags. I love seeing them side by side. The oyster color looks intriguing.


----------



## Suzwhat

MrsKC said:


> YAH!! My as is domed satchel in elephant is here and is absolutely perfect.  Handles are still wrapped up. I love this color
> I also posted my as is zip zip in oyster bc these lovelies are going to be sharing the strap (the as is zip zip did not come with one but the Q gave me an additional  $25 off ).
> Also thought you  may want to compare oyster and elephant side by side to get a good idea of actual color.
> I know as-is  is a gamble but I saved $200 total on both combined.  I'm a happy girl ......and Mr. UPS got here before DH .




[emoji173]&#65039; them!  Enjoy!


----------



## MrsKC

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Congrats!!





elbgrl said:


> Congrats KC!   Both are beautiful!





PcanTannedBty said:


> Beautiful... I'm glad she's perfect. [emoji2]





BlazenHsss said:


> I love love comparison pictures.
> And for some reason I'm always attracted to shade of grey.
> Elephant is gorgeous!!!  I've seen reviews of people complaining that it's dull. No way!
> I love the size comparison to the zip zip as well, contemplating getting one for the mother in law this Xmas, but worried it might be too large.





MaryBel said:


> Hey KC!
> Glad to hear you got your satchel in awesome condition and that it came with the strap! Problem solved!
> 
> 
> She's gorgeous in elephant! Congrats!





Live It Up said:


> Pretty bags. I love seeing them side by side. The oyster color looks intriguing.




Thanks everyone, and I agree--Elephant is a great color. Will wear one of these lovelies today


----------



## MrsKC

Suzwhat said:


> [emoji173]&#65039; them!  Enjoy!



Thank you, I will .


----------



## darcy-0702

MrsKC said:


> YAH!! My as is domed satchel in elephant is here and is absolutely perfect.  Handles are still wrapped up. I love this color
> I also posted my as is zip zip in oyster bc these lovelies are going to be sharing the strap (the as is zip zip did not come with one but the Q gave me an additional  $25 off ).
> Also thought you  may want to compare oyster and elephant side by side to get a good idea of actual color.
> I know as-is  is a gamble but I saved $200 total on both combined.  I'm a happy girl ......and Mr. UPS got here before DH .



Love them!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Two lovely bags, glad you resolved your strap problem....


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> YAH!! My as is domed satchel in elephant is here and is absolutely perfect.  Handles are still wrapped up. I love this color
> I also posted my as is zip zip in oyster bc these lovelies are going to be sharing the strap (the as is zip zip did not come with one but the Q gave me an additional  $25 off ).
> Also thought you  may want to compare oyster and elephant side by side to get a good idea of actual color.
> I know as-is  is a gamble but I saved $200 total on both combined.  I'm a happy girl ......and Mr. UPS got here before DH .




Congrats on your new beauties! I love the comparison pictures, thank you for doing that.

Twins on Oyster. And now I am seriously considering this dome satchel. Off to go browse on the Q!


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Congrats on your new beauties! I love the comparison pictures, thank you for doing that.
> 
> Twins on Oyster. And now I am seriously considering this dome satchel. Off to go browse on the Q!



Happy to enable you GF


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Fingers crossed. Giving ASIS another try


----------



## MrsKC

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Fingers crossed. Giving ASIS another try




Oh I hope it is good!! Which one?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MrsKC said:


> Oh I hope it is good!! Which one?



I tried to change it. Its not asis. Its on clearance. Olivia


----------



## MrsKC

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I tried to change it. Its not asis. Its on clearance. Olivia



I love that one!! Yes, you need that one!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Fingers crossed. Giving ASIS another try




Me too! I have a Raspberry small satchel coming. Wanted a small pop of color. It shipped today so I should have Friday. Crossing my fingers.  

I carried my Bone Olivia today... I loved it! Crossing my fingers for you.


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Me too! I have a Raspberry small satchel coming. Wanted a small pop of color. It shipped today so I should have Friday. Crossing my fingers.
> 
> I carried my Bone Olivia today... I loved it! Crossing my fingers for you.


Fingers crossed for you......


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PCAN*:  good luck with the raspberry small satchel.   To me it's a perfect size and color.  I hope yours is a winner.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *PCAN*:  good luck with the raspberry small satchel.   To me it's a perfect size and color.  I hope yours is a winner.




Thanks girlfriend, me too! I get so nervous with "as is". I've only purchased 2 bags that way and had 90% luck. Thought I'd try it again, especially since Raspberry is phasing out.


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> Me too! I have a Raspberry small satchel coming. Wanted a small pop of color. It shipped today so I should have Friday. Crossing my fingers.
> 
> I carried my Bone Olivia today... I loved it! Crossing my fingers for you.


I love my Raspberry. I use it a lot. Can't wait to see your bag.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

PcanTannedBty said:


> Me too! I have a Raspberry small satchel coming. Wanted a small pop of color. It shipped today so I should have Friday. Crossing my fingers.
> 
> My "as is" Raspberry Small Flo Satchel has arrived and she's near perfect.
> 
> - Registration Card and Stickers
> - Strap
> - Slightly Pebbled all over
> - Few scratches that Apple Care and a soft cloth can't take care of
> - Plastic on the handles and around hardware
> 
> I'm so happy! I'll post pics when I get home. I had to crack her open. I was so nervous! I'm wishing she was the large but I'm happy with this being a discontinued color.


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> PcanTannedBty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too! I have a Raspberry small satchel coming. Wanted a small pop of color. It shipped today so I should have Friday. Crossing my fingers.
> 
> My "as is" Raspberry Small Flo Satchel has arrived and she's near perfect.
> 
> - Registration Card and Stickers
> - Strap
> - Slightly Pebbled all over
> - Few scratches that Apple Care and a soft cloth can't take care of
> 
> I'm so happy! I'll post pics when I get home. I had to crack her open. I was so nervous! I'm wishing she was the large but I'm happy with this being a discontinued color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so glad you got a keeper and looking forward to your pictures.
Click to expand...


----------



## Trudysmom

PcanTannedBty said:


> PcanTannedBty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too! I have a Raspberry small satchel coming. Wanted a small pop of color. It shipped today so I should have Friday. Crossing my fingers.
> 
> My "as is" Raspberry Small Flo Satchel has arrived and she's near perfect.
> 
> - Registration Card and Stickers
> - Strap
> - Slightly Pebbled all over
> - Few scratches that Apple Care and a soft cloth can't take care of
> 
> I'm so happy! I'll post pics when I get home. I had to crack her open. I was so nervous! I'm wishing she was the large but I'm happy with this being a discontinued color.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see your new Raspberry.
Click to expand...


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PCAN*:  glad you got a winner.  Enjoy that pretty raspberry color.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

lavenderjunkie said:


> *PCAN*:  glad you got a winner.  Enjoy that pretty raspberry color.




Thank you girlfriend! I dodged a bullet and got a good one


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Trudysmom said:


> PcanTannedBty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see your new Raspberry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm like antsy right now because I know she's outside sitting in the car. I can't wait to get home! [emoji2]
Click to expand...


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Here she is... My "as is" Raspberry Small Flo Satchel and she's near perfect. 



- Registration Card and Stickers

- Strap

- Slightly Pebbled all over

- Few scratches that Apple Care and a soft cloth can't take care of

- Plastic on the handles and around hardware

Such a beautiful color!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Suzwhat

PcanTannedBty said:


> Here she is... My "as is" Raspberry Small Flo Satchel and she's near perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> - Registration Card and Stickers
> 
> - Strap
> 
> - Slightly Pebbled all over
> 
> - Few scratches that Apple Care and a soft cloth can't take care of
> 
> - Plastic on the handles and around hardware
> 
> Such a beautiful color!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3075378
> View attachment 3075379




[emoji179][emoji176]Looks like you got a good one.  Luv the color!  Yay!


----------



## Trudysmom

A beautiful bag!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Lucky you, you've got yourself an extra special bag, enjoy her!!


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Here she is... My "as is" Raspberry Small Flo Satchel and she's near perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> - Registration Card and Stickers
> 
> - Strap
> 
> - Slightly Pebbled all over
> 
> - Few scratches that Apple Care and a soft cloth can't take care of
> 
> - Plastic on the handles and around hardware
> 
> Such a beautiful color!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3075378
> View attachment 3075379


She looks perfect!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Here she is... My "as is" Raspberry Small Flo Satchel and she's near perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> - Registration Card and Stickers
> 
> - Strap
> 
> - Slightly Pebbled all over
> 
> - Few scratches that Apple Care and a soft cloth can't take care of
> 
> - Plastic on the handles and around hardware
> 
> Such a beautiful color!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3075378
> View attachment 3075379




Congrats Sunshine


----------



## RozEnix

PcanTannedBty said:


> Here she is... My "as is" Raspberry Small Flo Satchel and she's near perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> - Registration Card and Stickers
> 
> - Strap
> 
> - Slightly Pebbled all over
> 
> - Few scratches that Apple Care and a soft cloth can't take care of
> 
> - Plastic on the handles and around hardware
> 
> Such a beautiful color!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3075378
> View attachment 3075379


She is pretty


----------



## PcanTannedBty

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Congrats Sunshine




Pookie, you know that large was calling me but I couldn't find one.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*PCAN:*  great score.   Love that raspberry color.  Enjoy.


----------



## RuedeNesle

PcanTannedBty said:


> Here she is... My "as is" Raspberry Small Flo Satchel and she's near perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> - Registration Card and Stickers
> 
> - Strap
> 
> - Slightly Pebbled all over
> 
> - Few scratches that Apple Care and a soft cloth can't take care of
> 
> - Plastic on the handles and around hardware
> 
> Such a beautiful color!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3075378
> View attachment 3075379



She's beautiful! Congrats on a near perfect As Is beauty!


----------



## Live It Up

PcanTannedBty said:


> Here she is... My "as is" Raspberry Small Flo Satchel and she's near perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> - Registration Card and Stickers
> 
> - Strap
> 
> - Slightly Pebbled all over
> 
> - Few scratches that Apple Care and a soft cloth can't take care of
> 
> - Plastic on the handles and around hardware
> 
> Such a beautiful color!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3075378
> View attachment 3075379


Gorgeous!


----------



## Mrs. Q

PcanTannedBty said:


> Here she is... My "as is" Raspberry Small Flo Satchel and she's near perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> - Registration Card and Stickers
> 
> - Strap
> 
> - Slightly Pebbled all over
> 
> - Few scratches that Apple Care and a soft cloth can't take care of
> 
> - Plastic on the handles and around hardware
> 
> Such a beautiful color!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3075378
> View attachment 3075379


AWESOME!!! It looks way better than the one I had. Congrats! I hope you enjoy your new find.


----------



## Mrs. Q

MrsKC said:


> YAH!! My as is domed satchel in elephant is here and is absolutely perfect.  Handles are still wrapped up. I love this color
> I also posted my as is zip zip in oyster bc these lovelies are going to be sharing the strap (the as is zip zip did not come with one but the Q gave me an additional  $25 off ).
> Also thought you  may want to compare oyster and elephant side by side to get a good idea of actual color.
> I know as-is  is a gamble but I saved $200 total on both combined.  I'm a happy girl ......and Mr. UPS got here before DH .




I am so loving it! Thanks for sharing, because you got an awesome deal!


----------



## Mrs. Q

hydrangeagirl said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> My Denim Florentine satchel that I ordered this weekend from QVC also came today and boy, was I in for a surprise!!!   This was the one that I tried to cancel!! It is  perfect!!!  All smooth leather, no blemishes other that a freckle or two that you really have to search to find and such a lovely color!!  I couldn't believe my eyes when once again I pulled a "new" bag from the dust bag.  This apparently was a return, perhaps they didn't like the color.  The hardware and straps were still all wrapped  so, now I know what it's like to get a perfect Florentine satchel!!  She's a keeper for sure!!
> 
> I'm sorry if I've posted this on an incorrect thread, I do get confused with these different threads sometimes... DonnaMarie


Very pretty! Loving this color.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Pookie, you know that large was calling me but I couldn't find one.



Lololol


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Has anyone noticed that the "as is" price for the LL has increased from $180 to $182??? 

I hope they aren't raising the price of the bag.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

PcanTannedBty said:


> Has anyone noticed that the "as is" price for the LL has increased from $180 to $182???
> 
> I hope they aren't raising the price of the bag.
> 
> View attachment 3081898


 
just saw that....ALL easy pay on Sat....hoping for ASIS  easypay


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Has anyone noticed that the "as is" price for the LL has increased from $180 to $182???
> 
> I hope they aren't raising the price of the bag.
> 
> View attachment 3081898




I hadn't noticed that. Good catch Pcan. I hope not either. I think they have mentioned they haven't raised the price on that bag ever.


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> just saw that....ALL easy pay on Sat....hoping for ASIS  easypay




Me too!


----------



## MrsKC

PcanTannedBty said:


> Has anyone noticed that the "as is" price for the LL has increased from $180 to $182???
> 
> I hope they aren't raising the price of the bag.
> 
> View attachment 3081898



The new suede logo lock is more....can't remember how much now. ...


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> just saw that....ALL easy pay on Sat....hoping for ASIS  easypay




Me too!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Mrs. Q said:


> Very pretty! Loving this color.


Thank you!!  I still am just admiring her, haven't used her yet!!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

PcanTannedBty said:


> Has anyone noticed that the "as is" price for the LL has increased from $180 to $182???
> 
> I hope they aren't raising the price of the bag.
> 
> View attachment 3081898




Humm... They've raised the price on a few other "as is" bags as well. For example... The Flo Chelsea was $251 yesterday, now it's $263.75. What's going on with the Q???


----------



## aprimo

Well, I just opened my latest "as-is" bag and this one was quite disappointing. I ordered the DB Nubuck Messenger bag in chestnut. When it came, a piece of Dentyne chewing gum (still in the wrapper) fell out from underneath the flap. That was my first clue this would not be good. I opened the flap and inside the flap there was a long blond hair and a bunch of pet hair. The outside of the bag has dark patches all over. It almost looked as if it were intentionally "worn in" or distressed. Except I have a couple of other bags from the Nubuck line and they don't look like that, nor do I recall seeing any pics of Nubuck bags that look that way advertised online. I don't know what this woman did to this bag... urban safari?? It's going to have to go back, sigh. Very disappointing. I wonder if the DB Outlets have any Nubuck Messengers in stock?

Oops! It's actually a Nubuck Saddle bag, not a messenger. Sorry.


----------



## MrsKC

aprimo said:


> Well, I just opened my latest "as-is" bag and this one was quite disappointing. I ordered the DB Nubuck Messenger bag in chestnut. When it came, a piece of Dentyne chewing gum (still in the wrapper) fell out from underneath the flap. That was my first clue this would not be good. I opened the flap and inside the flap there was a long blond hair and a bunch of pet hair. The outside of the bag has dark patches all over. It almost looked as if it were intentionally "worn in" or distressed. Except I have a couple of other bags from the Nubuck line and they don't look like that, nor do I recall seeing any pics of Nubuck bags that look that way advertised online. I don't know what this woman did to this bag... urban safari?? It's going to have to go back, sigh. Very disappointing. I wonder if the DB Outlets have any Nubuck Messengers in stock?
> 
> Oops! It's actually a Nubuck Saddle bag, not a messenger. Sorry.



Oh I am sorry. ..you could also check with the outlets and see if they can locate one for you.  You will need the actual item number from dooney. 
So do a Google search of the actual name of the bag and see if anything from the dooney site shows up.  If it does you should be able to get the item #. Then call the outlet . Easy peesy  .


----------



## Twoboyz

aprimo said:


> Well, I just opened my latest "as-is" bag and this one was quite disappointing. I ordered the DB Nubuck Messenger bag in chestnut. When it came, a piece of Dentyne chewing gum (still in the wrapper) fell out from underneath the flap. That was my first clue this would not be good. I opened the flap and inside the flap there was a long blond hair and a bunch of pet hair. The outside of the bag has dark patches all over. It almost looked as if it were intentionally "worn in" or distressed. Except I have a couple of other bags from the Nubuck line and they don't look like that, nor do I recall seeing any pics of Nubuck bags that look that way advertised online. I don't know what this woman did to this bag... urban safari?? It's going to have to go back, sigh. Very disappointing. I wonder if the DB Outlets have any Nubuck Messengers in stock?
> 
> Oops! It's actually a Nubuck Saddle bag, not a messenger. Sorry.




I'm sorry. This is very disappointing. It probably wouldn't hurt to give an outlet a call. Good luck.


----------



## RuedeNesle

aprimo said:


> Well, I just opened my latest "as-is" bag and this one was quite disappointing. I ordered the DB Nubuck Messenger bag in chestnut. When it came, a piece of Dentyne chewing gum (still in the wrapper) fell out from underneath the flap. That was my first clue this would not be good. I opened the flap and inside the flap there was a long blond hair and a bunch of pet hair. The outside of the bag has dark patches all over. It almost looked as if it were intentionally "worn in" or distressed. Except I have a couple of other bags from the Nubuck line and they don't look like that, nor do I recall seeing any pics of Nubuck bags that look that way advertised online. I don't know what this woman did to this bag... urban safari?? It's going to have to go back, sigh. Very disappointing. I wonder if the DB Outlets have any Nubuck Messengers in stock?
> 
> Oops! It's actually a Nubuck Saddle bag, not a messenger. Sorry.



Hi A!

I'm so sorry you received such a disgusting bag! Seems like QVC is sending out more questionable bags since they stopped refunding shipping.  Maybe that's not true but it makes you wonder why they ship bags in this condition when they should know there's a good chance you'll return it. If this was an eBay purchase it probably would have been cheaper because of the condition it's in, or at least you would have seen pictures of the actual bag and you could decide if you wanted to purchase it.

I hope you find a bag you'll love!


----------



## oldbaglover

aprimo said:


> Well, I just opened my latest "as-is" bag and this one was quite disappointing. I ordered the DB Nubuck Messenger bag in chestnut. When it came, a piece of Dentyne chewing gum (still in the wrapper) fell out from underneath the flap. That was my first clue this would not be good. I opened the flap and inside the flap there was a long blond hair and a bunch of pet hair. The outside of the bag has dark patches all over. It almost looked as if it were intentionally "worn in" or distressed. Except I have a couple of other bags from the Nubuck line and they don't look like that, nor do I recall seeing any pics of Nubuck bags that look that way advertised online. I don't know what this woman did to this bag... urban safari?? It's going to have to go back, sigh. Very disappointing. I wonder if the DB Outlets have any Nubuck Messengers in stock?
> 
> Oops! It's actually a Nubuck Saddle bag, not a messenger. Sorry.



That is uncalled for!. It is one thing to get a discolored or worn bag but for one to be sent that has somebody elses dirt in it.  I hope you can get your shipping and handling costs refunded also.  Good luck.


----------



## aprimo

Well, I called the D&B outlet near Seattle and they checked and said that style is not available for shipping yet. They haven't even had any at their store yet. So I guess I'll either have to wait until they show up in the outlets or stalk eBay for one. Maybe it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## MrsKC

aprimo said:


> Well, I called the D&B outlet near Seattle and they checked and said that style is not available for shipping yet. They haven't even had any at their store yet. So I guess I'll either have to wait until they show up in the outlets or stalk eBay for one. Maybe it wasn't meant to be.




 sorry the bag you want is not available for shipping.....you tried.....if you don't get this one I am sure there will be another one you love.


----------



## aprimo

MrsKC said:


> sorry the bag you want is not available for shipping.....you tried.....if you don't get this one *I am sure there will be another one you love*.



There is absolutely no doubt of that! As my closet can attest. I ordered two bags during last night's show to make myself feel better.


----------



## MrsKC

aprimo said:


> There is absolutely no doubt of that! As my closet can attest. I ordered two bags during last night's show to make myself feel better.



FUN! Which ones did you get?


----------



## aprimo

MrsKC said:


> FUN! Which ones did you get?



The OTO square satchel in smoke and the suede logo lock in olive. I wish the OTO had been available in some more interesting colors. I have multiple bags already in all those classic shades (except grey), so I have a pretty hard time justifying buying new bags in those colors. Plus, I just like bright colors. But I actually don't have a grey bag and I think there will be a few times over fall/winter that I could get some use out of it. I really liked the design and wanted to try it out.

I've never had a logo lock bag, so I decided to give it a try. I think it's nice that they included the accessories like it's big sister, even though it's not a TSV.


----------



## MrsKC

aprimo said:


> The OTO square satchel in smoke and the suede logo lock in olive. I wish the OTO had been available in some more interesting colors. I have multiple bags already in all those classic shades (except grey), so I have a pretty hard time justifying buying new bags in those colors. Plus, I just like bright colors. But I actually don't have a grey bag and I think there will be a few times over fall/winter that I could get some use out of it. I really liked the design and wanted to try it out.
> 
> I've never had a logo lock bag, so I decided to give it a try. I think it's nice that they included the accessories like it's big sister, even though it's not a TSV.



I DVR'd the show and an just now watching. The OTO looks like a great bag! And now you have grey!
 I love that olive color....and I have Dooney suede in olive and it is gorgeous! I am sure you will love them. I agree that getting the accessories with the lolo is an added bonus .


----------



## BlazenHsss

aprimo said:


> Well, I just opened my latest "as-is" bag and this one was quite disappointing. I ordered the DB Nubuck Messenger bag in chestnut. When it came, a piece of Dentyne chewing gum (still in the wrapper) fell out from underneath the flap. That was my first clue this would not be good. I opened the flap and inside the flap there was a long blond hair and a bunch of pet hair. The outside of the bag has dark patches all over. It almost looked as if it were intentionally "worn in" or distressed. Except I have a couple of other bags from the Nubuck line and they don't look like that, nor do I recall seeing any pics of Nubuck bags that look that way advertised online. I don't know what this woman did to this bag... urban safari?? It's going to have to go back, sigh. Very disappointing. I wonder if the DB Outlets have any Nubuck Messengers in stock?
> 
> Oops! It's actually a Nubuck Saddle bag, not a messenger. Sorry.


Oh no!!  These really bad as-is, and even used bags that were bought with brand new prices are ever increasing with QVC!  Has it always been this way? I'm not sure as I've only been shopping from them since February. You think they'd have someone to put them back in plastic or, vacuum them out or something!


----------



## MaryBel

aprimo said:


> Well, I called the D&B outlet near Seattle and they checked and said that style is not available for shipping yet. They haven't even had any at their store yet. So I guess I'll either have to wait until they show up in the outlets or stalk eBay for one. Maybe it wasn't meant to be.


 
Hey Aprimo!
Are you talking about this bag A239433? 
http://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-...s.qvc.com/is/image/a/33/a239433.001?$uslarge$


That bag was at the outlet already. I want to say it was more than a year ago. I remember because I considered getting it and left it for later and then they were gone. They also had the nubuck chelseas and the quilted nubuck items at the same time.


----------



## aprimo

BlazenHsss said:


> Oh no!!  These really bad as-is, and even used bags that were bought with brand new prices are ever increasing with QVC!  Has it always been this way? I'm not sure as I've only been shopping from them since February. You think they'd have someone to put them back in plastic or, vacuum them out or something!



I don't know if it's a trend. I ordered the European Sophie Hobo a few months ago "as-is" and it was perfect, as far as I could tell. I've ordered a couple of other "as-is" bags before and not had a problem. I don't recall hearing a lot of reports of bad new or "as-is" bags from the Q--some, for sure, but not a huge number. I just had bad luck this time. The Q definitely doesn't check what they are restocking and shipping out they way we would like them to. But I'm sure they've calculated the risk to their business with this sloppiness and must have concluded that a certain amount is worth it for the labor costs they save.


----------



## aprimo

MaryBel said:


> Hey Aprimo!
> Are you talking about this bag A239433?
> http://www.qvc.com/Dooney-&-Bourke-...s.qvc.com/is/image/a/33/a239433.001?$uslarge$
> 
> 
> That bag was at the outlet already. I want to say it was more than a year ago. I remember because I considered getting it and left it for later and then they were gone. They also had the nubuck chelseas and the quilted nubuck items at the same time.



That's the one. Oh well, maybe eBay. I don't want to pay full price for it. I hope there are new Nubuck bags this year. I really like that leather--much moreso than suede.


----------



## MaryBel

aprimo said:


> That's the one. Oh well, maybe eBay. I don't want to pay full price for it. I hope there are new Nubuck bags this year. I really like that leather--much moreso than suede.


 
I know what you mean. It's sad when the only resource left is the Q that will have them at full price for ages or ebay. I wonder why they told you that they haven't had them at the store yet. They did and went to clearance and then all gone, and this was more than a year ago. Maybe it's a new SA.


----------



## Vicmarie

I ordered an as is Buckley in mushroom. Please please say a quick " let her get a good one " for me please !! [emoji21]


----------



## BlazenHsss

Vicmarie said:


> I ordered an as is Buckley in mushroom. Please please say a quick " let her get a good one " for me please !! [emoji21]


I saw that sitting there and wondered if you'd give in.
Hehehe, good!!
I'd love a Buckley!!!


----------



## Vicmarie

I did !! However, I paid for express shipping so it would get here Wednesday , but even with the upgrade its showin it'll get here the 18. [emoji36]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Good luck Vic, hope you get a good one.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Vicmarie said:


> I ordered an as is Buckley in mushroom. Please please say a quick " let her get a good one " for me please !! [emoji21]



Please let her get a good one! Fingers crossed!




Vicmarie said:


> I did !! However, I paid for express shipping so it would get here Wednesday , but even with the upgrade its showin it'll get here the 18. [emoji36]



That happened to me when I ordered my As Is croco satchel via express shipping.  The shipping status didn't change.  MaryBel said it happened to her and told me to call CS right away.  Apparently there's a glitch in the system.  When I called, not only did the Rep update the EDD, she refunded the $5 I paid to have it shipped express.  And it arrived as scheduled on the second business day.  Please call when you can.

Good luck with the shipping and the bag!


----------



## Vicmarie

Thanks so much !! I got s hold of them , she upgraded me to premium shipping completely free . It will be here Tuesday ! I hope she's a keeper !! I'm dying to see mushroom in person .


----------



## RuedeNesle

Vicmarie said:


> Thanks so much !! I got s hold of them , she upgraded me to premium shipping completely free . It will be here Tuesday ! I hope she's a keeper !! I'm dying to see mushroom in person .



YIPPEE!!!!!!! 

You're welcome! I can't wait for her to arrive and I truly hope she's a keeper!


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> I ordered an as is Buckley in mushroom. Please please say a quick " let her get a good one " for me please !! [emoji21]




Hope you get a good one Vickie!


----------



## RozEnix

Vicmarie said:


> Thanks so much !! I got s hold of them , she upgraded me to premium shipping completely free . It will be here Tuesday ! I hope she's a keeper !! I'm dying to see mushroom in person .


You will love the mushroom, so pretty.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> Thanks so much !! I got s hold of them , she upgraded me to premium shipping completely free . It will be here Tuesday ! I hope she's a keeper !! I'm dying to see mushroom in person .




Can't wait!!! Fingers crossed for you sweetie!


----------



## Vicmarie

Thanks my sweet girls !! [emoji7]


----------



## Vicmarie

Honest opinions , please .....


----------



## hydrangeagirl

She's a beautiful color but I'm not so sure about all those wrinkles in the leather.  She looks like she's got some age to her skin and I don't think conditioner would remove those.  Just my opinion though but I'd try for a better one.


----------



## YankeeDooney

What are your concerns Vickie? Just curious.

Also curious what the other girls have to say that own this bag. I notice what HG has noticed. Also see unusual wrinkling in top handle. The bag is beautiful Vic. Can the dents in the bottom be pushed out?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3095348
> View attachment 3095349
> View attachment 3095350
> View attachment 3095351
> View attachment 3095352
> View attachment 3095353
> 
> 
> Honest opinions , please .....




Me personally V... I would keep it. It's a rare color in that bag and at least the wrinkling is consistent throughout. I think with conditioning (to soften her a little), stuffing and wear, it will all smooth out over time. I think it's beautiful (honestly). I'm over the imperfections in the leather these days and just accept it. I do have limits, however, this one is nothing like others I've seen. I would admit... If it were full price ($398), my opinion would be different. I like it because most your other bags except your Chestnut satchel is pretty smooth. I love having the variety of leather in my collection. 

My honest 2 cents...

Looking back at the pics again... I don't think it's bad at all. I could live with it.


----------



## applecidered

Looks a bit crushed/wrinkled, but I agree with others that it's nothing horrible (e.g. scratches, peels, etc). It is a great neutral color.


----------



## Vicmarie




----------



## Vicmarie

Ok it is stuffed to the brim . The bag was never used . I can tell . I think the person unwrapped it - hated the wrinkles and sent it back , and decided to keep the dust bag . The wrinkles are what is somewhat getting to me on the back . I packed the corners to try to get the dents out . I am just scared to try for another and get a box cutter cut , used one , or a worse wrinkled one . So I'm not sure . A part of me wants to keep it . Another part says 254 is still a lot . Not sure though !


----------



## Vicmarie

I notice that the flash makes it look very smooth too


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> I notice that the flash makes it look very smooth too




My opinion still stands. [emoji2]. Maybe it looks worse in person??? I still love it


----------



## Vicmarie

Actually you made a lot of good
Points love ! I'm gonna sleep on it - I think I would be sad to see her go . I'll update tomorrow ! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## YankeeDooney

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3095401
> 
> 
> Ok it is stuffed to the brim . The bag was never used . I can tell . I think the person unwrapped it - hated the wrinkles and sent it back , and decided to keep the dust bag . The wrinkles are what is somewhat getting to me on the back . I packed the corners to try to get the dents out . I am just scared to try for another and get a box cutter cut , used one , or a worse wrinkled one . So I'm not sure . A part of me wants to keep it . Another part says 254 is still a lot . Not sure though !


Wow, the flash pictures look amazing. Dents gone, that's good. I think you need to sleep on it. Take it out in the light tomorrow. Load it up with your stuff and get a feel for it. See how it looks on you in the daylight. You may come to your decision easily. Can you live with it or without it? Remember, no matter the cost, you should love, love, love it.


----------



## applecidered

Since you mentioned the price, I do agree that $254 (down from what MSRP?) seems like a lot, for me personally. But if you love it then you should keep it. I also do a lot of deliberating (1-2 weeks for all my purchases!) so totally understand your dilemma. There are some that I love it, then two weeks later I'm back in the store returning it.


----------



## BlazenHsss

How does she FEEL though? You were so excited, are you still excited?

I feel that for nearly half price the wrinkles are livable. Because getting a full price one might be worse!
I love lovvvvvve the color. 
The trim is popping and the tassels are healthy. 
Maybe, put it where you can eyeball it for a few days and see how you feel?


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Like everyone says, try it out and see if your eyes are constantly drawn to the wrinkles.  And, as we know, conditioner can work miracles so give it some time. The color is very beautiful for sure.  
She looks much better stuffed and the camera does bring out faults that you might not even notice with the naked eye.  But that color is yummy...


----------



## gatorgirl07

As Is lavender claremont python drawstring.  Still had the sleeper, tags, and Id cards.  There are so.we scratches on the bottom, so I am trying to decide if the little things will matter........


----------



## hydrangeagirl

gatorgirl07 said:


> As Is lavender claremont python drawstring.  Still had the sleeper, tags, and Id cards.  There are so.we scratches on the bottom, so I am trying to decide if the little things will matter........


Where are the scratches on the very bottom of the bag?  It looks good, great color!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

hydrangeagirl said:


> Where are the scratches on the very bottom of the bag?  It looks good, great color!!



Unfortunately, they are in the front, but they are small.  I really like the color!  I didnr think I would


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3095401
> 
> 
> Ok it is stuffed to the brim . The bag was never used . I can tell . I think the person unwrapped it - hated the wrinkles and sent it back , and decided to keep the dust bag . The wrinkles are what is somewhat getting to me on the back . I packed the corners to try to get the dents out . I am just scared to try for another and get a box cutter cut , used one , or a worse wrinkled one . So I'm not sure . A part of me wants to keep it . Another part says 254 is still a lot . Not sure though !




I do t think it's that bad. I think it's a beautiful bag. As you use the bag it will probably develop more slouches and wrinkles as it breaks in. I think if you love the bag keep it because the next one could be worse. I've seen worse bags brand new. If you're just not sure then that's your answer right there. Send it back. I find when I'm trying to talk myself into a bag and I keep it, it was usually the wrong decision. She is a beauty though. [emoji4][emoji106]


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> As Is lavender claremont python drawstring.  Still had the sleeper, tags, and Id cards.  There are so.we scratches on the bottom, so I am trying to decide if the little things will matter........




Oh wow GG! She's beautiful. The color looks lighter than it appears on QVC. I love the color. If the scratches aren't that noticeable and you love it then maybe hold onto it. How do you think it will wear with the scales?


----------



## gatorgirl07

Twoboyz said:


> Oh wow GG! She's beautiful. The color looks lighter than it appears on QVC. I love the color. If the scratches aren't that noticeable and you love it then maybe hold onto it. How do you think it will wear with the scales?



I've only had her since yesterday, but the scales don't bother me like some of the reviewers said.  I .really digging this bag


----------



## gatorgirl07

hydrangeagirl said:


> Where are the scratches on the very bottom of the bag?  It looks good, great color!!



These are the little scratches she has all o er the front.  Otherwise, everything is fine


----------



## RozEnix

Vicmarie said:


> Actually you made a lot of good
> Points love ! I'm gonna sleep on it - I think I would be sad to see her go . I'll update tomorrow ! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


Big decision. Is there anyway you can order another one, compare the 2 and decide from there? I am with Pecan, I would keep her, especially since she is not full price. Then there was the free shipping. With use, all bags will have some type of wear on the leather but it gives it character. That being said, if it really bothers you, return her.


----------



## RozEnix

gatorgirl07 said:


> These are the little scratches she has all o er the front.  Otherwise, everything is fine


Looks minor, no problem. With As Is bags, there are probably some small wrinkles, scratches, etc. I figure I will probably add more as I use the bag, so it doesn't bother me that she had a head start.  But if the imperfections are really bad, that is a different story.


----------



## gatorgirl07

RozEnix said:


> Looks minor, no problem. With As Is bags, there are probably some small wrinkles, scratches, etc. I figure I will probably add more as I use the bag, so it doesn't bother me that she had a head start.  But if the imperfections are really bad, that is a different story.



They are not really bad, but usually it irritates me when I get them.  I am thinking this will be a special occasion bag anyways (irrational worry about the scales sloughing off), so I will probably keep her.  She is in great shape otherwise


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Vic*:  I am very picky about my handbags.  When I am in the Dooney store I examine each one carefully.  I often find things that no one else has noticed. 


 My bottom line.... KEEP THIS BAG,  it's beautiful.  I can't see any glaring problems with the handbag and the color is really nice.  


There is some variation in the leather,  but that's natural with leather and not obvious.  And the corners should smooth out a bit with some stuffing and time.  (You could try a warm, not hot, hair dryer to relax the leather a little bit in the corners.   But don't put it too close to the bag or get it too hot).


The condition of your bag is really good, no dirt, no cuts in the leather, no variations in color, no stitching gaps.  Little dents caused by pressing against something should relax out over time.  And you got it at a great price. 


If I saw this bag in person,  I would buy it.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*GG*:  The scratches are minor.   I know they can  bother you on a new bag,  but from experience,  I can tell you that as soon as you use the bag,  even gently,  you will get more scratches.  The scratches may blend in as the lighter leather patinas some over time.  But that takes a long time.


If the rest of the bag is perfect and the scales are flat,  then I wouldn't worry about the scratches on the bottom.  No one will see them as the python leather will draw everyone's eyes.


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> I've only had her since yesterday, but the scales don't bother me like some of the reviewers said.  I .really digging this bag







gatorgirl07 said:


> These are the little scratches she has all o er the front.  Otherwise, everything is fine




That's good to hear because I really love this style. I had little scratches like that on my as is Shelby and I used some apple conditioner on them. It seemed to lessen them but they didn't go away. It didn't bother me though because I got a great deal and it was a beautiful bag. I figured with use it will probably get more scratches anyway. I think overall you got a winner. [emoji4]


----------



## gatorgirl07

Very true.  Thank you


----------



## MaryBel

gatorgirl07 said:


> As Is lavender claremont python drawstring.  Still had the sleeper, tags, and Id cards.  There are so.we scratches on the bottom, so I am trying to decide if the little things will matter........


 
GG, She's a beauty! Congrats! 
I have her sisters in magenta and peach. I have only carried the peach one but when I did got several compliments! Mine were also as is. They had minor imperfections but nothing too bad. The scratches in yours are barely noticeable. The way I see it with mine was that the imperfection was for the discount on the price and I was good with that!


----------



## elbgrl

Lovely little saffiano Zip Zip as is in elephant.  Didn't think I would love this bag so much!


----------



## Trudysmom

elbgrl said:


> Lovely little saffiano Zip Zip as is in elephant.  Didn't think I would love this bag so much!
> 
> View attachment 3097925


A very pretty bag and color, so nice.


----------



## MaryBel

elbgrl said:


> Lovely little saffiano Zip Zip as is in elephant.  Didn't think I would love this bag so much!
> 
> View attachment 3097925




So pretty! Congrats!


----------



## YankeeDooney

elbgrl said:


> Lovely little saffiano Zip Zip as is in elephant.  Didn't think I would love this bag so much!
> 
> View attachment 3097925


Nice color on that Saffiano!


----------



## BlazenHsss

elbgrl said:


> Lovely little saffiano Zip Zip as is in elephant.  Didn't think I would love this bag so much!
> 
> View attachment 3097925


One day I'll get a zip zip. Just on the fence as to whether I'd love it or not!?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*elb*:  very nice.   I love the zip zip and that color in saffiano looks very rich.


----------



## elbgrl

Trudysmom said:


> A very pretty bag and color, so nice.





MaryBel said:


> So pretty! Congrats!





YankeeDooney said:


> Nice color on that Saffiano!





BlazenHsss said:


> One day I'll get a zip zip. Just on the fence as to whether I'd love it or not!?



Thanks ladies!


----------



## lovebags1

I sold the LV Alma that i was too afraid to use and got the zip  zip bag and have used it nonstop!  Get it. U will love it


----------



## ilikesunshine

RuedeNesle said:


> Please let her get a good one! Fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That happened to me when I ordered my As Is croco satchel via express shipping.  The shipping status didn't change.  MaryBel said it happened to her and told me to call CS right away.  Apparently there's a glitch in the system.  When I called, not only did the Rep update the EDD, she refunded the $5 I paid to have it shipped express.  And it arrived as scheduled on the second business day.  Please call when you can.
> 
> Good luck with the shipping and the bag!



I may place an order and the estimated shipping date is the same for Standard and Express (both say 8/19) & Premium says 8/18.  Is this what happened to you?  I'm just trying to decide if I should pay for Express or just leave it at Standard.  I want to get the bag sooner rather than later.


----------



## RuedeNesle

ilikesunshine said:


> I may place an order and the estimated shipping date is the same for Standard and Express (both say 8/19) & Premium says 8/18.  Is this what happened to you?  I'm just trying to decide if I should pay for Express or just leave it at Standard.  I want to get the bag sooner rather than later.



Hi ILS!

I'm sorry for the delay. We are still getting settled back in after returning from vacation Thursday evening. 

The EDD for express shipping was showing a proper 2 business day time frame when I checked before ordering it, and throughout the order process. But after I hit "submit order" the email confirmation gave me an EDD of a week later. I didn't see the same dates like you're seeing, but I bet the glitch is the reason the dates are the same. Maybe you can order it directly through a Rep by phone and she can adjust the express EDD. 

Good luck!


----------



## RuedeNesle

elbgrl said:


> Lovely little saffiano Zip Zip as is in elephant.  Didn't think I would love this bag so much!
> 
> View attachment 3097925



Hi Rosie! 

She's beautiful! I know what you mean. I love satchels but I didn't know how I felt about blue croco. But if I had to choose a favorite satchel she would be the winner!  

Congrats!


----------



## elbgrl

lavenderjunkie said:


> *elb*:  very nice.   I love the zip zip and that color in saffiano looks very rich.


Thanks LJ!


RuedeNesle said:


> Hi Rosie!
> 
> She's beautiful! I know what you mean. I love satchels but I didn't know how I felt about blue croco. But if I had to choose a favorite satchel she would be the winner!
> 
> Congrats!



Hi RN!  Thanks, and I love your croco satchel too.  I've been keeping an eye out for it on "as is". I believe its a littler larger than the one that's out now, plus it has the outside pocket.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3095395
> View attachment 3095397
> View attachment 3095398
> View attachment 3095399





V... What's the update on your Buckley? Did you decide to keep her?


----------



## Vicmarie

PcanTannedBty said:


> V... What's the update on your Buckley? Did you decide to keep her?




Girl as I was packing her up to go back I couldn't do it .. I didn't wanna see her go . But some things are still not having me convinced  either . I'm gonna pack it out and take it out with me to the mall tomorrow . I'll be able to tell from there if I love her or not ..


----------



## Vicmarie

I don't know why I'm so indecisive


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> I don't know why I'm so indecisive




Lol... I know exactly how you feel. It's such a stressful feeling, especially if you like the style/color. Well keep us posted. I was looking at the Q and thought about you. [emoji2]


----------



## Dentist22

elbgrl said:


> Lovely little saffiano Zip Zip as is in elephant.  Didn't think I would love this bag so much!
> 
> View attachment 3097925



I just got this bag and I agree!  It's beautiful and the color is perfect!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Vic:* what is it about the Buckley you have that has you thinking twice about keeping it?  Is it the style, the weight, or the specifics of the condition of the bag you got?


----------



## Vicmarie

lavenderjunkie said:


> *Vic:* what is it about the Buckley you have that has you thinking twice about keeping it?  Is it the style, the weight, or the specifics of the condition of the bag you got?




The wrinkles in the leather . It's not pebbled, it's not smooth ... It's like the leather piece was smooshed under a car and caused some wrinkles .... But they aren't too bad either you know ?


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Vic:*  I think your Buckley is beautiful.  Of course, you have to love it and you can see it in person, and I can't.  But from the pictures you posted, it was lovely.  Hope the bag works for you and all you see is the style and beautiful leather and the wrinkles disappear.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Vicmarie said:


> The wrinkles in the leather . It's not pebbled, it's not smooth ...* It's like the leather piece was smooshed under a car and caused some wrinkles ....* But they aren't too bad either you know ?



Hi V!

I cringed when I read the "smooshed under a car part".  That sounds bad, but you said it's not that bad, which is good.  Like* LJ *said you have to love it and you see it IRL so you know if you can live with it or not. (Although, taking her out of the box after you packed her up to go back tells me she may be a keeper. )

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## ilikesunshine

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi ILS!
> 
> I'm sorry for the delay. We are still getting settled back in after returning from vacation Thursday evening.
> 
> The EDD for express shipping was showing a proper 2 business day time frame when I checked before ordering it, and throughout the order process. But after I hit "submit order" the email confirmation gave me an EDD of a week later. I didn't see the same dates like you're seeing, but I bet the glitch is the reason the dates are the same. Maybe you can order it directly through a Rep by phone and she can adjust the express EDD.
> 
> Good luck!



No problem.  I read your response on Saturday.  I called CS and I'm not sure how confident I feel with the response but according to her, since the EDD was the same for Standard and Express, she thought maybe it was because of where the item was shipping from???? I am in NJ and I think QVC is located here so it's possible.  I actually haven't decided on the item.  It is an "as is" and I'm a little hesitant about the condition but also trying to decide if I "have to have it", LOL,  Thank you for your help!!!


----------



## Vicmarie

Gals I loved the Buckley !! I am trying too hard to convince myself to keep this one . With the flash I have to admit it looks gorgeous but in person there are just too many flaws . I hope the next one I get is in better condition !


----------



## Trudysmom

Vicmarie said:


> Gals I loved the Buckley !! I am trying too hard to convince myself to keep this one . With the flash I have to admit it looks gorgeous but in person there are just too many flaws . I hope the next one I get is in better condition !


It is a gorgeous style, love mine. I hope your next one is perfect. Are you getting a new one or as is this time?


----------



## RuedeNesle

ilikesunshine said:


> No problem.  I read your response on Saturday.  I called CS and I'm not sure how confident I feel with the response but according to her, since the EDD was the same for Standard and Express, she thought maybe it was because of where the item was shipping from???? I am in NJ and I think QVC is located here so it's possible.  I actually haven't decided on the item.  It is an "as is" and I'm a little hesitant about the condition but also trying to decide if I "have to have it", LOL,  Thank you for your help!!!



Hi ILS!

I guess that's as good an explanation as any.  I don't know which As Is bag you're getting but I randomly selected a couple and put in a NJ zip code, and then my zip code in Oakland.  For the bags I checked there's only a one day difference in NJ for standard and express shipping, and there's about a one week difference between standard and express shipping for Oakland.  Maybe it is the same day for the bag you want.  Since you haven't decided if you want to take the chance with an As Is bag, and there's only a one day difference at the most for delivery, standard shipping would be the most cost effective in the event you return it. (Captain Obvious, right? )

Good luck with your decision.  I hope you get a keeper!


----------



## ilikesunshine

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi ILS!
> 
> I guess that's as good an explanation as any.  I don't know which As Is bag you're getting but I randomly selected a couple and put in a NJ zip code, and then my zip code in Oakland.  For the bags I checked there's only a one day difference in NJ for standard and express shipping, and there's about a one week difference between standard and express shipping for Oakland.  Maybe it is the same day for the bag you want.  Since you haven't decided if you want to take the chance with an As Is bag, and there's only a one day difference at the most for delivery, standard shipping would be the most cost effective in the event you return it. (Captain Obvious, right? )
> 
> Good luck with your decision.  I hope you get a keeper!




Ah...clever! I usually do things like that and wasn't even thinking to try that. Thank u!!! U rock!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

ilikesunshine said:


> Ah...clever! I usually do things like that and wasn't even thinking to try that. Thank u!!! U rock!!




You're welcome!  Glad it helped!

Thanks!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

My as is Ivy Flo Satchel has arrived. She came in the plastic bag with the as is sticker on it. No stuffing or dust bag. She's got a few little scuffs which I think will be fine, but otherwise she looks pretty good!  I've got her stuffed and in an extra dust bag I already had. 

Considering I got her for an as is price of $209, I'm a pretty happy camper. 

Picture time!  I really like the Ivy florentine. Very rich looking. 
View attachment 3124154

View attachment 3124155

View attachment 3124156

View attachment 3124157

View attachment 3124159


----------



## MrsKC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My as is Ivy Flo Satchel has arrived. She came in the plastic bag with the as is sticker on it. No stuffing or dust bag. She's got a few little scuffs which I think will be fine, but otherwise she looks pretty good!  I've got her stuffed and in an extra dust bag I already had.
> 
> Considering I got her for an as is price of $209, I'm a pretty happy camper.
> 
> Picture time!  I really like the Ivy florentine. Very rich looking.
> View attachment 3124154
> 
> View attachment 3124155
> 
> View attachment 3124156
> 
> View attachment 3124157
> 
> View attachment 3124159


Gorgeous Ivy!!  Such a lovely color. She looks great on you. Yay for an as is keeper!


----------



## YankeeDooney

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My as is Ivy Flo Satchel has arrived. She came in the plastic bag with the as is sticker on it. No stuffing or dust bag. She's got a few little scuffs which I think will be fine, but otherwise she looks pretty good!  I've got her stuffed and in an extra dust bag I already had.
> 
> Considering I got her for an as is price of $209, I'm a pretty happy camper.
> 
> Picture time!  I really like the Ivy florentine. Very rich looking.
> View attachment 3124154
> 
> View attachment 3124155
> 
> View attachment 3124156
> 
> View attachment 3124157
> 
> View attachment 3124159


Very nice ivy bag NAC. Now which green is the more true to life? I really like the color green it is showing in the mod pic. It seems a bit more saturated. The other pics make the green come across more muted. So which green is true?


----------



## hydrangeagirl

She's looking good!!  Mine was an as-is too and after I messaged her scuffs as best I could, I conditioned her with apple conditioner and she came out beautiful and still looks great.  Ivy is a great fall color,  hope you enjoy yours!!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My as is Ivy Flo Satchel has arrived. She came in the plastic bag with the as is sticker on it. No stuffing or dust bag. She's got a few little scuffs which I think will be fine, but otherwise she looks pretty good!  I've got her stuffed and in an extra dust bag I already had.
> 
> Considering I got her for an as is price of $209, I'm a pretty happy camper.
> 
> Picture time!  I really like the Ivy florentine. Very rich looking.
> View attachment 3124154
> 
> View attachment 3124155
> 
> View attachment 3124156
> 
> View attachment 3124157
> 
> View attachment 3124159


 
She's gorgeous and looks awesome on you! Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Your new ivy is gorgeous, NAC.  Glad you got a good one.


----------



## Tomsmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My as is Ivy Flo Satchel has arrived. She came in the plastic bag with the as is sticker on it. No stuffing or dust bag. She's got a few little scuffs which I think will be fine, but otherwise she looks pretty good!  I've got her stuffed and in an extra dust bag I already had.
> 
> Considering I got her for an as is price of $209, I'm a pretty happy camper.
> 
> Picture time!  I really like the Ivy florentine. Very rich looking.
> View attachment 3124154
> 
> View attachment 3124155
> 
> View attachment 3124156
> 
> View attachment 3124157
> 
> View attachment 3124159




Great bag and she looks awesome on you !


----------



## Trudysmom

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My as is Ivy Flo Satchel has arrived. She came in the plastic bag with the as is sticker on it. No stuffing or dust bag. She's got a few little scuffs which I think will be fine, but otherwise she looks pretty good!  I've got her stuffed and in an extra dust bag I already had.
> 
> Considering I got her for an as is price of $209, I'm a pretty happy camper.
> 
> Picture time!  I really like the Ivy florentine. Very rich looking.
> View attachment 3124154
> 
> View attachment 3124155
> 
> View attachment 3124156
> 
> View attachment 3124157
> 
> View attachment 3124159


That is a beautiful color for sure. Nice photos.


----------



## neonbright

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My as is Ivy Flo Satchel has arrived. She came in the plastic bag with the as is sticker on it. No stuffing or dust bag. She's got a few little scuffs which I think will be fine, but otherwise she looks pretty good!  I've got her stuffed and in an extra dust bag I already had.
> 
> Considering I got her for an as is price of $209, I'm a pretty happy camper.
> 
> Picture time!  I really like the Ivy florentine. Very rich looking.
> View attachment 3124154
> 
> View attachment 3124155
> 
> View attachment 3124156
> 
> View attachment 3124157
> 
> View attachment 3124159


I am going to raid your purse storage, looks real nice.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*NAC:*  I'm glad your new Ivy Flo satchel is a winner.  I love the Ivy color and your bag looks like she's in really good condition.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

NAC... Love your new satchel. Glad you got a good one. Whew!!  Beautiful for the fall.


----------



## Live It Up

*NAC:* I'm so glad you got a good one. Ivy is such a beautiful color. Enjoy!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My as is Ivy Flo Satchel has arrived. She came in the plastic bag with the as is sticker on it. No stuffing or dust bag. She's got a few little scuffs which I think will be fine, but otherwise she looks pretty good!  I've got her stuffed and in an extra dust bag I already had.
> 
> Considering I got her for an as is price of $209, I'm a pretty happy camper.
> 
> Picture time!  I really like the Ivy florentine. Very rich looking.
> View attachment 3124154
> 
> View attachment 3124155
> 
> View attachment 3124156
> 
> View attachment 3124157
> 
> View attachment 3124159




Beautiful!


----------



## BlazenHsss

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My as is Ivy Flo Satchel has arrived. She came in the plastic bag with the as is sticker on it. No stuffing or dust bag. She's got a few little scuffs which I think will be fine, but otherwise she looks pretty good!  I've got her stuffed and in an extra dust bag I already had.
> 
> Considering I got her for an as is price of $209, I'm a pretty happy camper.
> 
> Picture time!  I really like the Ivy florentine. Very rich looking.
> View attachment 3124154
> 
> View attachment 3124155
> 
> View attachment 3124156
> 
> View attachment 3124157
> 
> View attachment 3124159


You lucked out on that as is!
That Ivy Flo is gorgeous, and hard to find as a return now.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MrsKC said:


> Gorgeous Ivy!!  Such a lovely color. She looks great on you. Yay for an as is keeper!


Thanks!! I was a bit worried when I saw there was no stuffing in her, but she's in good shape.  That makes me happy. 



YankeeDooney said:


> Very nice ivy bag NAC. Now which green is the more true to life? I really like the color green it is showing in the mod pic. It seems a bit more saturated. The other pics make the green come across more muted. So which green is true?


 Thanks YD!!  I still need to get a picture of her in natural light, but to me the color is more muted.  It's a rich ivy color, but muted - if that makes any sense.  I conditioned her last night and she has a pretty sheen to her now.  




hydrangeagirl said:


> She's looking good!!  Mine was an as-is too and after I messaged her scuffs as best I could, I conditioned her with apple conditioner and she came out beautiful and still looks great.  Ivy is a great fall color,  hope you enjoy yours!!


Thanks!!  I conditioned her last night and she looks gorgeous.  I'm so glad I took a chance on her. 



MaryBel said:


> She's gorgeous and looks awesome on you! Congrats!


 Thanks GF!! I'm a happy girl.  No stuffing and a few scuffs is no big deal when I got her for around 44% off.  Yes please!! Apple conditioner is my friend, lol. 




MiaBorsa said:


> Your new ivy is gorgeous, NAC.  Glad you got a good one.


Thanks Sarah!  I'm always nervous about an as is until I actually see the bag IRL.  I'm very happy with this one.  And very relieved.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Tomsmom said:


> Great bag and she looks awesome on you !


 Thank you!!  Ivy in Florentine is gorgeous.




Trudysmom said:


> That is a beautiful color for sure. Nice photos.


Thanks!! I think this ivy will be more of a neutral like my crimson Flo and will go with a lot of outfits.



neonbright said:


> I am going to raid your purse storage, looks real nice.


LOL!  Thanks!



lavenderjunkie said:


> *NAC:*  I'm glad your new Ivy Flo satchel is a winner.  I love the Ivy color and your bag looks like she's in really good condition.


Thanks!! Me too!  I'm very relieved she's in good condition.  Especially when I saw she wasn't even stuffed.  But she is now stuffed, conditioned and safely in an extra dust bag I had on hand.   




PcanTannedBty said:


> NAC... Love your new satchel. Glad you got a good one. Whew!!  Beautiful for the fall.


Thanks PTB!!  Whew, indeed!  I was nervous about this until I was able to see her IRL.  I am much relieved and happy now.  And if this rain ever stops, she will get her first outing.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Live It Up said:


> *NAC:* I'm so glad you got a good one. Ivy is such a beautiful color. Enjoy!


 Thank you!  Me too!  I had only seen Ivy in a pebbled leather bag (satchel from Q), so I was very pleased when I saw how rich the ivy looks in the Florentine.  




Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks!! The ivy in Florentine is such a rich color.




BlazenHsss said:


> You lucked out on that as is!
> That Ivy Flo is gorgeous, and hard to find as a return now.


Thanks BH!!  I certainly did!  And until I saw her IRL, I was more than a bit nervous.  Especially since I hate the hassle of sending things back, lol.  I'm very happy she's in good shape and a keeper.


----------



## elbgrl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My as is Ivy Flo Satchel has arrived. She came in the plastic bag with the as is sticker on it. No stuffing or dust bag. She's got a few little scuffs which I think will be fine, but otherwise she looks pretty good!  I've got her stuffed and in an extra dust bag I already had.
> 
> Considering I got her for an as is price of $209, I'm a pretty happy camper.
> 
> Picture time!  I really like the Ivy florentine. Very rich looking.
> View attachment 3124154
> 
> View attachment 3124155
> 
> View attachment 3124156
> 
> View attachment 3124157
> 
> View attachment 3124159



Wow what a beauty!  congrats on getting a winner!


----------



## Daquiri

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My as is Ivy Flo Satchel has arrived. She came in the plastic bag with the as is sticker on it. No stuffing or dust bag. She's got a few little scuffs which I think will be fine, but otherwise she looks pretty good!  I've got her stuffed and in an extra dust bag I already had.
> 
> Considering I got her for an as is price of $209, I'm a pretty happy camper.
> 
> Picture time!  I really like the Ivy florentine. Very rich looking.
> View attachment 3124154
> 
> View attachment 3124155
> 
> View attachment 3124156
> 
> View attachment 3124157
> 
> View attachment 3124159



Beautiful! Enjoy.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

elbgrl said:


> Wow what a beauty!  congrats on getting a winner!


Thanks!  I'm thrilled she's in good shape and a keeper.  I always worry about that with as is purchases. 



Daquiri said:


> Beautiful! Enjoy.


 Thanks!  I believe she will get her first outing today.  Can't wait!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

It took me forever to find this thread!! 

 Well, my as is med Mail bag in Chestnut came today and I was prepared to send it right back thinking it would be all scratched up and I told hubby I "just wanted to look at it"... wrong!!  It looks pretty good, actually, very good!!  A few slight imperfections but for an as is it's nearly perfect.  Still wrapped in plastic which did not appear to have been opened, all the hardware still wrapped too, registration card  there but someone took that dust bag which I could  care less about!

So when I took it out, at first I thought it was much too large for me but then I punched in the sides  as it was all puffed out and it made all the difference in the world!  I do that to my Flo satchels too, I don't like it when the bags look pregnant from the sides.

So, I am sneaking up on her to see if I really do love her.  Not sure what hubby will 
say about this one but he does surprise me sometimes.

She is huge inside, larger than I need but I do love the Chestnut in the Toledo, a very rich color. So, here she is: 

Well, I've got a month to make up my mind...


----------



## Trudysmom

hydrangeagirl said:


> It took me forever to find this thread!!
> 
> Well, my as is med Mail bag in Chestnut came today and I was prepared to send it right back thinking it would be all scratched up and I told hubby I "just wanted to look at it"... wrong!!  It looks pretty good, actually, very good!!  A few slight imperfections but for an as is it's nearly perfect.  Still wrapped in plastic which did not appear to have been opened, all the hardware still wrapped too, registration card  there but someone took that dust bag which I could  care less about!
> 
> So when I took it out, at first I thought it was much too large for me but then I punched in the sides  as it was all puffed out and it made all the difference in the world!  I do that to my Flo satchels too, I don't like it when the bags look pregnant from the sides.
> 
> So, I am sneaking up on her to see if I really do love her.  Not sure what hubby will
> say about this one but he does surprise me sometimes.
> 
> She is huge inside, larger than I need but I do love the Chestnut in the Toledo, a very rich color. So, here she is:
> 
> Well, I've got a month to make up my mind...


That bag is beautiful. The style and color are so pretty.


----------



## neonbright

hydrangeagirl said:


> It took me forever to find this thread!!
> 
> Well, my as is med Mail bag in Chestnut came today and I was prepared to send it right back thinking it would be all scratched up and I told hubby I "just wanted to look at it"... wrong!!  It looks pretty good, actually, very good!!  A few slight imperfections but for an as is it's nearly perfect.  Still wrapped in plastic which did not appear to have been opened, all the hardware still wrapped too, registration card  there but someone took that dust bag which I could  care less about!
> 
> So when I took it out, at first I thought it was much too large for me but then I punched in the sides  as it was all puffed out and it made all the difference in the world!  I do that to my Flo satchels too, I don't like it when the bags look pregnant from the sides.
> 
> So, I am sneaking up on her to see if I really do love her.  Not sure what hubby will
> say about this one but he does surprise me sometimes.
> 
> She is huge inside, larger than I need but I do love the Chestnut in the Toledo, a very rich color. So, here she is:
> 
> Well, I've got a month to make up my mind...




What a beautiful bag.


----------



## MiaBorsa

HG, your mail satchel is gorgeous!   I hope you enjoy her; she's a great bag to carry.  The wide opening is so easy to access.  I own her in the black w/t'moro trim and it's a stunner.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Trudysmom said:


> That bag is beautiful. The style and color are so pretty.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

neonbright said:


> What a beautiful bag.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MiaBorsa said:


> HG, your mail satchel is gorgeous!   I hope you enjoy her; she's a great bag to carry.  The wide opening is so easy to access.  I own her in the black w/t'moro trim and it's a stunner.


 

She just got the seal of approval from hubby, he came home and saw the empty box and said OK, where is it.  He liked it and we just got back from lunch and he took another look and said it was a really rich looking color.  I think if I had had a choice I would probably have chosen the black too as I don't think there is anything richer than the black with the Tmoro trim (in some bags) but this Chestnut will do just nicely!


----------



## YankeeDooney

hydrangeagirl said:


> It took me forever to find this thread!!
> 
> Well, my as is med Mail bag in Chestnut came today and I was prepared to send it right back thinking it would be all scratched up and I told hubby I "just wanted to look at it"... wrong!!  It looks pretty good, actually, very good!!  A few slight imperfections but for an as is it's nearly perfect.  Still wrapped in plastic which did not appear to have been opened, all the hardware still wrapped too, registration card  there but someone took that dust bag which I could  care less about!
> 
> So when I took it out, at first I thought it was much too large for me but then I punched in the sides  as it was all puffed out and it made all the difference in the world!  I do that to my Flo satchels too, I don't like it when the bags look pregnant from the sides.
> 
> So, I am sneaking up on her to see if I really do love her.  Not sure what hubby will
> say about this one but he does surprise me sometimes.
> 
> She is huge inside, larger than I need but I do love the Chestnut in the Toledo, a very rich color. So, here she is:
> 
> Well, I've got a month to make up my mind...


That color is gorgeous HG. That would be a keeper in my book. Hubby is correct....it is rich-looking.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*HG:*  looks beautiful.  You got a winner.   I love the style of the bag too.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

YankeeDooney said:


> That color is gorgeous HG. That would be a keeper in my book. Hubby is correct....it is rich-looking.


  Thanks, she's look better as the day goes on, she's staying!!


----------



## Twoboyz

hydrangeagirl said:


> It took me forever to find this thread!!
> 
> Well, my as is med Mail bag in Chestnut came today and I was prepared to send it right back thinking it would be all scratched up and I told hubby I "just wanted to look at it"... wrong!!  It looks pretty good, actually, very good!!  A few slight imperfections but for an as is it's nearly perfect.  Still wrapped in plastic which did not appear to have been opened, all the hardware still wrapped too, registration card  there but someone took that dust bag which I could  care less about!
> 
> So when I took it out, at first I thought it was much too large for me but then I punched in the sides  as it was all puffed out and it made all the difference in the world!  I do that to my Flo satchels too, I don't like it when the bags look pregnant from the sides.
> 
> So, I am sneaking up on her to see if I really do love her.  Not sure what hubby will
> say about this one but he does surprise me sometimes.
> 
> She is huge inside, larger than I need but I do love the Chestnut in the Toledo, a very rich color. So, here she is:
> 
> Well, I've got a month to make up my mind...




Congrats H! She's beautiful! I'm so happy you got a nice one. It's so cool that you can take advice from your husband and he can help you decide. Sometimes it's nice to have another opinion. Enjoy!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

lavenderjunkie said:


> *HG:*  looks beautiful.  You got a winner.   I love the style of the bag too.


 
Thanks, I don't usually like domed tops but in this bag it's a winner!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Twoboyz said:


> Congrats H! She's beautiful! I'm so happy you got a nice one. It's so cool that you can take advice from your husband and he can help you decide. Sometimes it's nice to have another opinion. Enjoy!


 

It is so nice to have another opinion...so tomorrow I'll give her the good once over and take off the plastic.


----------



## Twoboyz

The Kiss Lock Coin Purse and dust bag bandit strikes again. [emoji37] Here is the as is oyster Logo Lock hobo.  She's lonely without any of her accessories and I'm frustrated because this is a gift. If it were me I would be okay with it, but I don't know how much my mom likes that little coin purse.  I could always find one at the outlet but it won't be matching. I wanted to get as is because as it is she's going to kill us for spending this much. [emoji57] I love it in this color though. It's gorgeous. It looks unused. 




There is some weird wrinkling on what would be the front facing strap. 




Here is the other side for comparison.


----------



## swags

Twoboyz said:


> The Kiss Lock Coin Purse and dust bag bandit strikes again. [emoji37] Here is the as is oyster Logo Lock hobo.  She's lonely without any of her accessories and I'm frustrated because this is a gift. If it were me I would be okay with it, but I don't know how much my mom likes that little coin purse.  I could always find one at the outlet but it won't be matching. I wanted to get as is because as it is she's going to kill us for spending this much. [emoji57] I love it in this color though. It's gorgeous. It looks unused.
> 
> View attachment 3189730
> 
> 
> There is some weird wrinkling on what would be the front facing strap.
> 
> View attachment 3189733
> 
> 
> Here is the other side for comparison.
> 
> View attachment 3189735



Its really pretty. I love the color. Its too bad about the missing coin purse. Can you call and see if they have any?


----------



## Twoboyz

Thanks Swags. I don't think they will supply it separately since it comes with the bag. I can call and ask for an additional discount. They'll usually take about $30 off. It's just if my mom really likes the coin purse I don't want to not have it for her. I'm waiting to see what my sister thinks. I love the color though. It's so pretty!


----------



## G.Allyn

Twoboyz said:


> The Kiss Lock Coin Purse and dust bag bandit strikes again. [emoji37] Here is the as is oyster Logo Lock hobo.  She's lonely without any of her accessories and I'm frustrated because this is a gift. If it were me I would be okay with it, but I don't know how much my mom likes that little coin purse.  I could always find one at the outlet but it won't be matching. I wanted to get as is because as it is she's going to kill us for spending this much. [emoji57] I love it in this color though. It's gorgeous. It looks unused.
> 
> View attachment 3189730
> 
> 
> There is some weird wrinkling on what would be the front facing strap.
> 
> View attachment 3189733
> 
> 
> Here is the other side for comparison.
> 
> View attachment 3189735



Twoboyz, the oyster is stunning!  Do you really think your mom would miss the kiss lock coin purse?  I have to admit, I tend to be a lot like you, where I notice every small wrinkle and change in the leather.

All in all, this bag is a beauty.  Your mom will be thrilled by your thoughtfulness and generosity.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> The Kiss Lock Coin Purse and dust bag bandit strikes again. [emoji37] Here is the as is oyster Logo Lock hobo.  She's lonely without any of her accessories and I'm frustrated because this is a gift. If it were me I would be okay with it, but I don't know how much my mom likes that little coin purse.  I could always find one at the outlet but it won't be matching. I wanted to get as is because as it is she's going to kill us for spending this much. [emoji57] I love it in this color though. It's gorgeous. It looks unused.
> 
> View attachment 3189730
> 
> 
> There is some weird wrinkling on what would be the front facing strap.
> 
> View attachment 3189733
> 
> 
> Here is the other side for comparison.
> 
> View attachment 3189735


Love that color! It's a shame about the coin purse! My mom would be oblivious that a coin purse even came with it. She's not big on brand name purses. Most of her good bags were gifts from me! Lol
Good luck deciding.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Twoboyz said:


> The Kiss Lock Coin Purse and dust bag bandit strikes again. [emoji37] Here is the as is oyster Logo Lock hobo.  She's lonely without any of her accessories and I'm frustrated because this is a gift. If it were me I would be okay with it, but I don't know how much my mom likes that little coin purse.  I could always find one at the outlet but it won't be matching. I wanted to get as is because as it is she's going to kill us for spending this much. [emoji57] I love it in this color though. It's gorgeous. It looks unused.
> 
> View attachment 3189730
> 
> 
> There is some weird wrinkling on what would be the front facing strap.
> 
> View attachment 3189733
> 
> 
> Here is the other side for comparison.
> 
> View attachment 3189735


It's a pretty bag TB. I see what you mean about the wrinkling, however, isn't that the nature of the entire bag design? I don't find the wrinkling offensive on the handle but you may feel differently since you can see it. The fact that you took a photo must mean that it is an issue. You could always order another and see which one is better.


----------



## Vicmarie

That's a beautiful bag Ivana  I would be mad about the coin purse though . Ugh if I were to ever get a logo lock it would be this oyster color


----------



## Twoboyz

G.Allyn said:


> Twoboyz, the oyster is stunning!  Do you really think your mom would miss the kiss lock coin purse?  I have to admit, I tend to be a lot like you, where I notice every small wrinkle and change in the leather.
> 
> All in all, this bag is a beauty.  Your mom will be thrilled by your thoughtfulness and generosity.







Thatsmypurse said:


> Love that color! It's a shame about the coin purse! My mom would be oblivious that a coin purse even came with it. She's not big on brand name purses. Most of her good bags were gifts from me! Lol
> Good luck deciding.







YankeeDooney said:


> It's a pretty bag TB. I see what you mean about the wrinkling, however, isn't that the nature of the entire bag design? I don't find the wrinkling offensive on the handle but you may feel differently since you can see it. The fact that you took a photo must mean that it is an issue. You could always order another and see which one is better.







Vicmarie said:


> That's a beautiful bag Ivana  I would be mad about the coin purse though . Ugh if I were to ever get a logo lock it would be this oyster color




Thank you all for your input and your thoughts. I am actually envious of my mom because I want this bag! Lol!! I know she won't mind and she will be thrilled.  I can always find her a coordinating coin purse at the outlet someday I know. I think she may be a keeper. I haven't heard back from my sister yet to get her thoughts, but you all have helped.  The good thing is with the holiday return policy we can wait until Christmas to give it to her, let her decide, and still have time to send it back.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Twoboyz said:


> The Kiss Lock Coin Purse and dust bag bandit strikes again. [emoji37] Here is the as is oyster Logo Lock hobo.  She's lonely without any of her accessories and I'm frustrated because this is a gift. If it were me I would be okay with it, but I don't know how much my mom likes that little coin purse.  I could always find one at the outlet but it won't be matching. I wanted to get as is because as it is she's going to kill us for spending this much. [emoji57] I love it in this color though. It's gorgeous. It looks unused.
> 
> View attachment 3189730
> 
> 
> There is some weird wrinkling on what would be the front facing strap.
> 
> View attachment 3189733
> 
> 
> Here is the other side for comparison.
> 
> View attachment 3189735


 
Maybe you should try for another one, you've got plenty of time before Christmas.  Good luck in your decision and I'm sure your Mom will love which ever bag you give her!


----------



## Twoboyz

hydrangeagirl said:


> Maybe you should try for another one, you've got plenty of time before Christmas.  Good luck in your decision and I'm sure your Mom will love which ever bag you give her!




Thanks H! We have pretty much decided to keep it.  We will see what our Mon says, but we are pretty sure she will be okay with it.


----------



## Twoboyz

Twoboyz said:


> The Kiss Lock Coin Purse and dust bag bandit strikes again. [emoji37] Here is the as is oyster Logo Lock hobo.  She's lonely without any of her accessories and I'm frustrated because this is a gift. If it were me I would be okay with it, but I don't know how much my mom likes that little coin purse.  I could always find one at the outlet but it won't be matching. I wanted to get as is because as it is she's going to kill us for spending this much. [emoji57] I love it in this color though. It's gorgeous. It looks unused.
> 
> View attachment 3189730
> 
> 
> There is some weird wrinkling on what would be the front facing strap.
> 
> View attachment 3189733
> 
> 
> Here is the other side for comparison.
> 
> View attachment 3189735




Update:  QVC gave me a discount of $50 for the missing coin purse, key fob, and dust bag. [emoji4][emoji106] we are going to keep it.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Update:  QVC gave me a discount of $50 for the missing coin purse, key fob, and dust bag. [emoji4][emoji106] we are going to keep it.




Awesome! Congrats! 
Now the bag is even prettier!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Awesome! Congrats!
> Now the bag is even prettier!




Thanks!  [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## elbgrl

Twoboyz said:


> Update:  QVC gave me a discount of $50 for the missing coin purse, key fob, and dust bag. [emoji4][emoji106] we are going to keep it.



Awesome news TB!  That bag is absolutely gorgeous and your mom will love it!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Update:  QVC gave me a discount of $50 for the missing coin purse, key fob, and dust bag. [emoji4][emoji106] we are going to keep it.



Hi TB!

Congrats on such a pretty AS IS LOLO!  Your mom sounds like mine, she will question why we spent so much on a gift for "her".  I'm happy you received a credit.  Now you can tell her it was even cheaper than you expected! 

I haven't been to the outlet in while, but maybe there are some oyster accessories there that you can get to match and get at a great price.  Either way, your mom is going to love her bag!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Twoboyz*;  Great news on the discount.   Makes the decision so much easier.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> Update:  QVC gave me a discount of $50 for the missing coin purse, key fob, and dust bag. [emoji4][emoji106] we are going to keep it.


Awesome! Thats a good deal! Its a gorgeous bag and color! Merry Christmas to your Mom! Im sure shell love it!


----------



## swags

Twoboyz said:


> Update:  QVC gave me a discount of $50 for the missing coin purse, key fob, and dust bag. [emoji4][emoji106] we are going to keep it.



That's great news!


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Awesome news TB!  That bag is absolutely gorgeous and your mom will love it!







RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TB!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on such a pretty AS IS LOLO!  Your mom sounds like mine, she will question why we spent so much on a gift for "her".  I'm happy you received a credit.  Now you can tell her it was even cheaper than you expected!
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been to the outlet in while, but maybe there are some oyster accessories there that you can get to match and get at a great price.  Either way, your mom is going to love her bag!







lavenderjunkie said:


> *Twoboyz*;  Great news on the discount.   Makes the decision so much easier.







Thatsmypurse said:


> Awesome! Thats a good deal! Its a gorgeous bag and color! Merry Christmas to your Mom! Im sure shell love it!







swags said:


> That's great news!




Thanks everybody. I have the bag sitting on my display shelf and it's just so funny how it goes so well with just about everything I want to wear.  It's luring me in.... Lol!


----------



## Vicmarie

She's here !!! Small Elisa in Aubergine !


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Vicmarie said:


> She's here !!! Small Elisa in Aubergine !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199485


Beautiful! Love that color! How's the condition? She looks good from here!


----------



## MrsKC

Vicmarie said:


> She's here !!! Small Elisa in Aubergine !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199485



Wow, you got a good one!!


----------



## Vicmarie

Whoops sorry ! Lol I was too excited so I didn't even describe the condition. Ok well it has a tiny amount of surface scratches that don't look bad at all on the black leather . Nothing that looks like it was done on purpose at all . Whoever had it first kept the dust bag (if it was someone on here , I would like it back please !! [emoji12]) over all new condition !! She's a keeper !!


----------



## MaryBel

Vicmarie said:


> She's here !!! Small Elisa in Aubergine !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199485


 
She's gorgeous GF! Glad to hear she's in good condition.
Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

She looks great!   Congrats, Vic.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Vicmarie said:


> She's here !!! Small Elisa in Aubergine !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199485




Gorg... Looks like you got the perfect bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> She's here !!! Small Elisa in Aubergine !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199485




She's beautiful Vickie! I saw this color at the outlet yesterday. Stunning! Congrats on getting her in such great condition.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*Vic:*  stunning color.  I love your photo.  Looks so much better than on TV.  Now I want that bag too! 

  I'd put up with the fixed handles and flap top to get that color.   Love all the other details of the handbag.   Enjoy.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

PcanTannedBty said:


> Gorg... Looks like you got the perfect bag.



Really eye popping!!


----------



## Vicmarie

Thanks all !! I haven't moved in yet , will show you all when I do !! Is there a Verona  Elisa model shot yet ?


----------



## Twoboyz

Vicmarie said:


> Thanks all !! I haven't moved in yet , will show you all when I do !! Is there a Verona  Elisa model shot yet ?




Even if there is one already you should post one too! [emoji4]


----------



## Suzwhat

Vicmarie said:


> She's here !!! Small Elisa in Aubergine !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199485




Really beautiful!  I hope you love it!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Vicmarie said:


> She's here !!! Small Elisa in Aubergine !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199485



Hi V!

She's beautiful!

Congrats!


----------



## MelissaPurse

Here is my 2nd Dooney purchase. My first "as is" order. Hmm. I don't know how I feel about this one. There was no excitement like I experienced with the first one. No wrappings or dust bag. Some nicks here and there. I think it's going back[emoji17]


----------



## MrsKC

MelissaPurse said:


> Here is my 2nd Dooney purchase. My first "as is" order. Hmm. I don't know how I feel about this one. There was no excitement like I experienced with the first one. No wrappings or dust bag. Some nicks here and there. I think it's going back[emoji17]
> View attachment 3201628
> 
> View attachment 3201632
> 
> View attachment 3201634
> 
> View attachment 3201636


I think it is gorgeous and I bet the scratches rub out. My "as is". Don't usually come with a dust bag, if the bag itself is ok, I don't let that bother me.


----------



## MelissaPurse

MrsKC said:


> I think it is gorgeous and I bet the scratches rub out. My "as is". Don't usually come with a dust bag, if the bag itself is ok, I don't let that bother me.




I guess I'm expecting to feel that "There she is..." moment and all I felt was meh. I can't put my finger on it but it's not clicking for me. As opposed to my plum embossed drawstring I was like yesssssss!!! Yesssss! Lol. My husband was looking like you really find some thing wrong with it? With a straight face I'm like yes. Lol


----------



## MrsKC

MelissaPurse said:


> I guess I'm expecting to feel that "There she is..." moment and all I felt was meh. I can't put my finger on it but it's not clicking for me. As opposed to my plum embossed drawstring I was like yesssssss!!! Yesssss! Lol. My husband was looking like you really find some thing wrong with it? With a straight face I'm like yes. Lol



Well if it is "meh", then NEXT for sure.


----------



## MelissaPurse

MrsKC said:


> Well if it is "meh", then NEXT for sure.




Next for sure


----------



## elbgrl

Received a keeper as is bag, Croco zip zip in ivy!  Love her and she arrived in perfect condition!


----------



## Trudysmom

MelissaPurse said:


> Here is my 2nd Dooney purchase. My first "as is" order. Hmm. I don't know how I feel about this one. There was no excitement like I experienced with the first one. No wrappings or dust bag. Some nicks here and there. I think it's going back[emoji17]
> View attachment 3201628
> 
> View attachment 3201632
> 
> View attachment 3201634
> 
> View attachment 3201636


I hope you can find a Buckley that works for you.  I have three and they are so beautiful.


----------



## Trudysmom

elbgrl said:


> Received a keeper as is bag, Croco zip zip in ivy!  Love her and she arrived in perfect condition!
> View attachment 3201715


Very pretty bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

elbgrl said:


> Received a keeper as is bag, Croco zip zip in ivy!  Love her and she arrived in perfect condition!
> View attachment 3201715



Rosie,  you are on a roll with this bag and your other purchases! I was eyeballing the darker croco zip zip satchel for Fall /Winter when I received my marine croco. I was thinking of dark blue. Maybe it's time to think about it again.

Your bag is beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## MrsKC

elbgrl said:


> Received a keeper as is bag, Croco zip zip in ivy!  Love her and she arrived in perfect condition!
> View attachment 3201715



Glad you got one of those!  I wanted one in dark grey but they were sold out!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MelissaPurse said:


> Here is my 2nd Dooney purchase. My first "as is" order. Hmm. I don't know how I feel about this one. There was no excitement like I experienced with the first one. No wrappings or dust bag. Some nicks here and there. I think it's going back[emoji17]
> View attachment 3201628
> 
> View attachment 3201632
> 
> View attachment 3201634
> 
> View attachment 3201636



Hi MP!

I think I know how you feel. It's hard to describe but we all know how we want to feel as soon as we open the box and see our bag for the first time. If we don't get that it's usually a sign we're not looking at a keeper.
I'm sorry she wasn't the one, but I'm sure you'll find her!


----------



## elbgrl

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty bag.


Thank you!


RuedeNesle said:


> Rosie,  you are on a roll with this bag and your other purchases! I was eyeballing the darker croco zip zip satchel for Fall /Winter when I received my marine croco. I was thinking of dark blue. Maybe it's time to think about it again.
> 
> Your bag is beautiful! Congrats!


Thanks RN!  I actually ordered a marine croco like yours as is, and it had to go back.  It came without the long strap and the little wallet, so back it went.


MrsKC said:


> Glad you got one of those!  I wanted one in dark grey but they were sold out!!



Thanks, I love her!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MelissaPurse said:


> Here is my 2nd Dooney purchase. My first "as is" order. Hmm. I don't know how I feel about this one. There was no excitement like I experienced with the first one. No wrappings or dust bag. Some nicks here and there. I think it's going back[emoji17]
> View attachment 3201628
> 
> View attachment 3201632
> 
> View attachment 3201634
> 
> View attachment 3201636



She's a beauty.  Sorry she didn't do it for ya.


----------



## MiaBorsa

elbgrl said:


> Received a keeper as is bag, Croco zip zip in ivy!  Love her and she arrived in perfect condition!
> View attachment 3201715



Love it, Rosie!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

elbgrl said:


> Received a keeper as is bag, Croco zip zip in ivy!  Love her and she arrived in perfect condition!
> View attachment 3201715


Gorgeous bag and color! score!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MelissaPurse said:


> Here is my 2nd Dooney purchase. My first "as is" order. Hmm. I don't know how I feel about this one. There was no excitement like I experienced with the first one. No wrappings or dust bag. Some nicks here and there. I think it's going back[emoji17]
> View attachment 3201628
> 
> View attachment 3201632
> 
> View attachment 3201634
> 
> View attachment 3201636


Sorry it's not a Wow for you! It does look a little sad and needs some restoring work.


----------



## AnotherPurse

Trudysmom said:


> I hope you can find a Buckley that works for you.  I have three and they are so beautiful.




I haven't done "as is" yet. I just got my marine Buckley today and decided that I was paying full price for her. It's a pricey bag and other than a Bristol, the Brennas and the Flynns (Flynns just ordered through DB) I have bought through eBay either NWT or NWOT, several gently owned that look new. That said, I agree with you and your thoughts based on your pics. You will find the right one!!!! At least QVC has a no hastle return policy - I am thankful for that. I recently returned a Willa to them that was missing half the handle, no stuffing and jammed into a small DB dust bag. That was just clearance not even as is!  Again, I graciously paid the 6.95 to send it back. Happy hunting!


----------



## AnotherPurse

MelissaPurse said:


> Here is my 2nd Dooney purchase. My first "as is" order. Hmm. I don't know how I feel about this one. There was no excitement like I experienced with the first one. No wrappings or dust bag. Some nicks here and there. I think it's going back[emoji17]
> View attachment 3201628
> 
> View attachment 3201632
> 
> View attachment 3201634
> 
> View attachment 3201636




Oops! Sorry, I just quoted TM instead of yours!!!! [emoji16]


----------



## MelissaPurse

AnotherPurse said:


> I haven't done "as is" yet. I just got my marine Buckley today and decided that I was paying full price for her. It's a pricey bag and other than a Bristol, the Brennas and the Flynns (Flynns just ordered through DB) I have bought through eBay either NWT or NWOT, several gently owned that look new. That said, I agree with you and your thoughts based on your pics. You will find the right one!!!! At least QVC has a no hastle return policy - I am thankful for that. I recently returned a Willa to them that was missing half the handle, no stuffing and jammed into a small DB dust bag. That was just clearance not even as is!  Again, I graciously paid the 6.95 to send it back. Happy hunting!




Oh no problemo. Yeah I was trying to convince myself and was like umm No even though it's at a discounted price it's still a good bit of money. So back it goes tomorrow. Been loving the Janine they showed on air today in the saffiano leather in plum. I'm such a purple girl. Although, I think Im going to hold out on the Dooney 12 days and see if I can snag a vachetta satchel.


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Love it, Rosie!





Thatsmypurse said:


> Gorgeous bag and color! score!



Thanks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MelissaPurse said:


> Oh no problemo. Yeah I was trying to convince myself and was like umm No even though it's at a discounted price it's still a good bit of money. So back it goes tomorrow. *Been loving the Janine they showed on air today in the saffiano leather in plum. I*'m such a purple girl. Although, I think Im going to hold out on the Dooney 12 days and see if I can snag a vachetta satchel.



That Janine caught my eye, too!   I liked the camel but I resisted.


----------



## Twoboyz

MelissaPurse said:


> Here is my 2nd Dooney purchase. My first "as is" order. Hmm. I don't know how I feel about this one. There was no excitement like I experienced with the first one. No wrappings or dust bag. Some nicks here and there. I think it's going back[emoji17]
> View attachment 3201628
> 
> View attachment 3201632
> 
> View attachment 3201634
> 
> View attachment 3201636




Oh wow, I think she is beautiful. I rarely get a dust bag either with the as is. However you sound like you're not loving the bag so "next" for sure. I find putting stuffing in usually helps. When they come all flat they tend to look a little sad. I'm sorry it wasn't love. Hopefully the next one will be. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Received a keeper as is bag, Croco zip zip in ivy!  Love her and she arrived in perfect condition!
> View attachment 3201715




A beautiful green bag just in time for the holidays!! I'm so glad she's perfect. [emoji4]


----------



## hydrangeagirl

elbgrl said:


> Received a keeper as is bag, Croco zip zip in ivy!  Love her and she arrived in perfect condition!
> View attachment 3201715


 
That is a classy bag, love it in the green with the Tmoro trim, perfect for this time of the year!!.


----------



## elbgrl

Twoboyz said:


> A beautiful green bag just in time for the holidays!! I'm so glad she's perfect. [emoji4]





hydrangeagirl said:


> That is a classy bag, love it in the green with the Tmoro trim, perfect for this time of the year!!.



Thanks ladies!


----------



## handbaghuntress

Just snagged an as is florentine barlow [emoji4] I'm praying that I get a good one [emoji120]. I've been stalking as is for one ever since they came out since the $458 price was a little hard to swallow.


----------



## MrsKC

handbaghuntress said:


> Just snagged an as is florentine barlow [emoji4] I'm praying that I get a good one [emoji120]. I've been stalking as is for one ever since they came out since the $458 price was a little hard to swallow.


Yay!!  I hope you get a good one too!!


----------



## ahirau

elbgrl said:


> Received a keeper as is bag, Croco zip zip in ivy!  Love her and she arrived in perfect condition!
> View attachment 3201715


Really pretty - I love the ivy with the dark trim!  Glad she's in great condition, enjoy her!


----------



## Twoboyz

handbaghuntress said:


> Just snagged an as is florentine barlow [emoji4] I'm praying that I get a good one [emoji120]. I've been stalking as is for one ever since they came out since the $458 price was a little hard to swallow.




Yay!! I hope it's a good one? What color did you get?


----------



## handbaghuntress

Twoboyz said:


> Yay!! I hope it's a good one? What color did you get?




Natural, which makes me even more nervous because it's really hard to hide any imperfections on natural. But if it's not good I'll always send it back and wait for it to go on sale or to the outlet.


----------



## Twoboyz

handbaghuntress said:


> Natural, which makes me even more nervous because it's really hard to hide any imperfections on natural. But if it's not good I'll always send it back and wait for it to go on sale or to the outlet.




Oh that's a beauty though! I hope you get lucky. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Look what they have in as is. Doesn't this price look low? There are no colors right now, but I wonder what will pop up? I wonder if it's in bad shape.


----------



## jeep317

PHP:
	

u




elbgrl said:


> Received a keeper as is bag, Croco zip zip in ivy!  Love her and she arrived in perfect condition!
> View attachment 3201715



OMG it's beautiful! I had that in my cart but let it go since I have a white croc zip zip but holy cow I love that!


----------



## YankeeDooney

elbgrl said:


> Received a keeper as is bag, Croco zip zip in ivy!  Love her and she arrived in perfect condition!
> View attachment 3201715


Wow, so surprised to see these are still floating around. I missed out on the blue one.......boo hoo...hoo.
This one is gorgeous. Congrats on snagging this one E!


----------



## MelissaPurse

Twoboyz said:


> Oh wow, I think she is beautiful. I rarely get a dust bag either with the as is. However you sound like you're not loving the bag so "next" for sure. I find putting stuffing in usually helps. When they come all flat they tend to look a little sad. I'm sorry it wasn't love. Hopefully the next one will be. [emoji4]




Sooo it seems that the Buckley is staying. It sat in the box this whole time and I finally came back to it to get it ready to ship back. But then I took your advice and put stuffing in it and did some rubbing on the scratch marks and it did make it look much better. I was modeling it for the bestie on FaceTime and we agreed it's a keeper.


----------



## Twoboyz

MelissaPurse said:


> Sooo it seems that the Buckley is staying. It sat in the box this whole time and I finally came back to it to get it ready to ship back. But then I took your advice and put stuffing in it and did some rubbing on the scratch marks and it did make it look much better. I was modeling it for the bestie on FaceTime and we agreed it's a keeper.




Oh that's great. I'm so glad it's worked out. Sometimes we just need another opinion too. Isn't FaceTime handy?!  And the nice thing is you still have until 1/31 to return it if you ultimately decide it's not for you. [emoji4]


----------



## BlazenHsss

I wonder how old that Stanwich is since it's, randomly showing up now.....


----------



## Suzwhat

The Newbury Sloan in mushroom is on as-is for $189 already.  What?!


----------



## MaryBel

Suzwhat said:


> The Newbury Sloan in mushroom is on as-is for $189 already.  What?!


 
Last night there was a brown boa. It's on my way now


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> The Newbury Sloan in mushroom is on as-is for $189 already.  What?!




At least we know it wasn't used for awhile and then returned. This is the time to pounce! [emoji2]



MaryBel said:


> Last night there was a brown boa. It's on my way now




Woo hoo! I can't wait to see! I saw hose and contemplated...but thought it was too big.


----------



## Twoboyz

BlazenHsss said:


> I wonder how old that Stanwich is since it's, randomly showing up now.....




I always wonder that too when they randomly show up. Some styles I've never even seen in QVC and I've been watching for about 3 years now. It was gone pretty quickly so maybe it was even a mistake.


----------



## Twoboyz

I received my as is Lolo in elephant yesterday. I was so happy to see all of the accessories and even the dust bag.....but then disappointed to see one of the corners was scuffed with the top layer of the leather rubbed off. So back in the box and to the post office she went.  Later in I saw an ad is in grape and I ordered it. This is he color I've been really wanting. I'm skeptical because they haven't been in stock for awhile and then randomly some new ones showed up again so I'm wondering if it's old. I'll take a chance....


----------



## handbaghuntress

She is here! Brand new with tags nothing wrong!!!! [emoji7] she wasn't stuffed but I can deal with that. Dustbag and registration card was included. Love at first sight [emoji4]


----------



## RuedeNesle

handbaghuntress said:


> View attachment 3209949
> 
> She is here! Brand new with tags nothing wrong!!!! [emoji7] she wasn't stuffed but I can deal with that. Dustbag and registration card was included. Love at first sight [emoji4]



Hi HBH!

She's beautiful! I'd be okay with her not being stuffed also.

Congrats!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> I received my as is Lolo in elephant yesterday. I was so happy to see all of the accessories and even the dust bag.....but then disappointed to see one of the corners was scuffed with the top layer of the leather rubbed off. So back in the box and to the post office she went.  Later in I saw an ad is in grape and I ordered it. This is he color I've been really wanting. I'm skeptical because they haven't been in stock for awhile and then randomly some new ones showed up again so I'm wondering if it's old. I'll take a chance....



Hi TB!

I guess it wasn't meant to be so you could get the color you really want!  Here's hoping she's a keeper!


----------



## handbaghuntress

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi HBH!
> 
> 
> 
> She's beautiful! I'd be okay with her not being stuffed also.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!




Thank you! I almost couldn't believe that I got a brand new one. I triple checked her inside and old to make sure I didn't miss anything.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MaryBel said:


> Last night there was a brown boa. It's on my way now



Can't wait to see it, I love the Boa leather!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

handbaghuntress said:


> View attachment 3209949
> 
> She is here! Brand new with tags nothing wrong!!!! [emoji7] she wasn't stuffed but I can deal with that. Dustbag and registration card was included. Love at first sight [emoji4]



She's beautiful and she looks right at home already!!  Enjoy her!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Twoboyz said:


> Look what they have in as is. Doesn't this price look low? There are no colors right now, but I wonder what will pop up? I wonder if it's in bad shape.
> View attachment 3204778



Oh I'd been waiting for one of those to show up and finally ordered a new one on Dooney.com, I got a little off for some promotion but since it was in pristine condition with the smoothest natural leather I've ever seen I am happy.  I wonder what other colors might pop up!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> At least we know it wasn't used for awhile and then returned. This is the time to pounce! [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woo hoo! I can't wait to see! I saw hose and contemplated...but thought it was too big.




I did the expedited shipping and it will be here Friday! Can't wait!
I hope it is in good condition! 


I love the style and size of this bag!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I received my as is Lolo in elephant yesterday. I was so happy to see all of the accessories and even the dust bag.....but then disappointed to see one of the corners was scuffed with the top layer of the leather rubbed off. So back in the box and to the post office she went.  Later in I saw an ad is in grape and I ordered it. This is he color I've been really wanting. I'm skeptical because they haven't been in stock for awhile and then randomly some new ones showed up again so I'm wondering if it's old. I'll take a chance....




Sorry to hear your elephant Lolo was not in good condition!
Hopefully the grape one will be complete and in good condition!


----------



## MaryBel

handbaghuntress said:


> View attachment 3209949
> 
> She is here! Brand new with tags nothing wrong!!!! [emoji7] she wasn't stuffed but I can deal with that. Dustbag and registration card was included. Love at first sight [emoji4]


 
She's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

hydrangeagirl said:


> Can't wait to see it, I love the Boa leather!!


 
She'll be here Friday! 
I love all the snake prints, which is interesting since I'm so afraid of snakes!


----------



## MaryBel

Another new on as is:

A279038  "As Is" Dooney & Bourke Woven Embossed Leather Dawson Satchel 

There were teal and t-moro. 
ETA: And since the 12DOD are not doing anything for me, I got t-moro!
That's it for me, no more bags!


----------



## Twoboyz

handbaghuntress said:


> View attachment 3209949
> 
> She is here! Brand new with tags nothing wrong!!!! [emoji7] she wasn't stuffed but I can deal with that. Dustbag and registration card was included. Love at first sight [emoji4]




OMG! stunning! Congrats for getting a new one! [emoji3][emoji106]


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TB!
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it wasn't meant to be so you could get the color you really want!  Here's hoping she's a keeper!




Hi RN! I think you're right! Thanks!


----------



## Twoboyz

hydrangeagirl said:


> Oh I'd been waiting for one of those to show up and finally ordered a new one on Dooney.com, I got a little off for some promotion but since it was in pristine condition with the smoothest natural leather I've ever seen I am happy.  I wonder what other colors might pop up!




That was probably the better bet. I don't know if it even really showed up in stock because the color swatches weren't activated. Maybe it was a mistake and they removed it. I'm glad you got a nice one!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> She'll be here Friday!
> I love all the snake prints, which is interesting since I'm so afraid of snakes!







MaryBel said:


> Another new on as is:
> 
> A279038  "As Is" Dooney & Bourke Woven Embossed Leather Dawson Satchel
> 
> There were teal and t-moro.
> ETA: And since the 12DOD are not doing anything for me, I got t-moro!
> That's it for me, no more bags!




Woo hoo! I can't wait to see your new goodies. [emoji3] no more bags [emoji23]


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Woo hoo! I can't wait to see your new goodies. [emoji3] no more bags [emoji23]




yeah, right? Famous last words


----------



## momjules

Are these Dawson flo bags bigger than the breena?


----------



## momjules

I think I saw two sizes?


----------



## momjules

Beautiful.    I need one


----------



## MiaBorsa

handbaghuntress said:


> View attachment 3209949
> 
> She is here! Brand new with tags nothing wrong!!!! [emoji7] she wasn't stuffed but I can deal with that. Dustbag and registration card was included. Love at first sight [emoji4]



   OMG, she's stunning!!   Congrats, HBH!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I received my as is Lolo in elephant yesterday. I was so happy to see all of the accessories and even the dust bag.....but then disappointed to see one of the corners was scuffed with the top layer of the leather rubbed off. So back in the box and to the post office she went.  Later in I saw an ad is in grape and I ordered it. This is he color I've been really wanting. I'm skeptical because they haven't been in stock for awhile and then randomly some new ones showed up again so I'm wondering if it's old. I'll take a chance....



Aw, sorry TB.   I hope the grape one is a winner.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Woo hoo! I can't wait to see your new goodies. [emoji3] no more bags [emoji23]




Well, I guess it will be only one, the Dawson order just went to backorder!
I hate this!


----------



## handbaghuntress

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG, she's stunning!!   Congrats, HBH!




Thank you! I can't believe how lucky I got!


----------



## handbaghuntress

Twoboyz said:


> OMG! stunning! Congrats for getting a new one! [emoji3][emoji106]




Thanks! I really lucked out. Sorry yours was a no go but maybe it was a blessing in disguise and you will have the color you originally wanted [emoji106]


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Aw, sorry TB.   I hope the grape one is a winner.




Thanks [emoji3]




MaryBel said:


> Well, I guess it will be only one, the Dawson order just went to backorder!
> I hate this!




So frustrating!


----------



## MiaBorsa

momjules said:


> Are these Dawson flo bags bigger than the breena?



The Dawson bags are definitely larger than Brenna.   I have the small, and it is a big bag.   Here's a pic of the SMALL Dawson next to Chelsea...


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> So frustrating!




It is, especially because it was still showing up as available. I contacted them via online chat and the rep was totally useless. She said it was BO because they didn't have it but then I told her it was still showing up as available and I had one more in my cart and she said the inventory in the site was not accurate. I asked her to check if there was any color available and she tells me t-moro, what? That's the color I ordered and it's on BO, but she just danced her way around it and said that it will ship whenever it was available.


I called CS and the rep was really nice, she saw the problem right away, so she put me on hold to check. She then advised me to cancel the BO order and place it again. So it's now back in process, we'll see what happens!


----------



## momjules

Wow.  The Chelsea  is a big enough bag so the large Dawson is the one I must have seen because I thought it was a bigger bag. I'm a bigger bag person but worry about no secure department. I still love my breena !


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> It is, especially because it was still showing up as available. I contacted them via online chat and the rep was totally useless. She said it was BO because they didn't have it but then I told her it was still showing up as available and I had one more in my cart and she said the inventory in the site was not accurate. I asked her to check if there was any color available and she tells me t-moro, what? That's the color I ordered and it's on BO, but she just danced her way around it and said that it will ship whenever it was available.
> 
> 
> I called CS and the rep was really nice, she saw the problem right away, so she put me on hold to check. She then advised me to cancel the BO order and place it again. So it's now back in process, we'll see what happens!




I'm glad she was able to help you. I hope this new order ships. This is kind of what happened to me with that grey stanwich that got away during last years 12 days sale, but that truly was out of stock.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MaryBel said:


> Another new on as is:
> 
> A279038  "As Is" Dooney & Bourke Woven Embossed Leather Dawson Satchel
> 
> There were teal and t-moro.
> ETA: And since the 12DOD are not doing anything for me, I got t-moro!
> That's it for me, no more bags!


That's a gorgeous bag MB! And I love Brown Tmoro!  Famous last words! I uttered the same about a month ago, and now I'm waiting for 2  bags to arrive! But I believe you!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MaryBel said:


> Last night there was a brown boa. It's on my way now


Nice! Can't wait to see !


----------



## Thatsmypurse

handbaghuntress said:


> View attachment 3209949
> 
> She is here! Brand new with tags nothing wrong!!!! [emoji7] she wasn't stuffed but I can deal with that. Dustbag and registration card was included. Love at first sight [emoji4]


Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Allieandalf

Twoboyz said:


> I received my as is Lolo in elephant yesterday. I was so happy to see all of the accessories and even the dust bag.....but then disappointed to see one of the corners was scuffed with the top layer of the leather rubbed off. So back in the box and to the post office she went.  Later in I saw an ad is in grape and I ordered it. This is he color I've been really wanting. I'm skeptical because they haven't been in stock for awhile and then randomly some new ones showed up again so I'm wondering if it's old. I'll take a chance....




The grape was waiting for you around the corner [emoji4].


----------



## Allieandalf

handbaghuntress said:


> View attachment 3209949
> 
> She is here! Brand new with tags nothing wrong!!!! [emoji7] she wasn't stuffed but I can deal with that. Dustbag and registration card was included. Love at first sight [emoji4]




I love this style.  It beautiful!


----------



## YankeeDooney

handbaghuntress said:


> View attachment 3209949
> 
> She is here! Brand new with tags nothing wrong!!!! [emoji7] she wasn't stuffed but I can deal with that. Dustbag and registration card was included. Love at first sight [emoji4]


Ooooo, I missed this. What a beauty. I love the braided handles on that bag. Great score HH!


----------



## MrsKC

Since I am going to have to wait till mid January for my citi croco to ship, I just ordered an "as is" black croco Dawson from the q. If she is good, I will cancel my order with Dooney. Plus I got easy pay.


----------



## RuedeNesle

MrsKC said:


> Since I am going to have to wait till mid January for my citi croco to ship, I just ordered an "as is" black croco Dawson from the q. If she is good, I will cancel my order with Dooney. Plus I got easy pay.



Mornin' KC!

Fingers crossed she's a keeper!


----------



## MrsKC

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' KC!
> 
> Fingers crossed she's a keeper!



Thanks RN, I am hoping. ..


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Since I am going to have to wait till mid January for my citi croco to ship, I just ordered an "as is" black croco Dawson from the q. If she is good, I will cancel my order with Dooney. Plus I got easy pay.



Yay!   I hope you get a winner, KC.   I am partial to the Dawson because I love the zipper pockets on the front.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Yay!   I hope you get a winner, KC.   I am partial to the Dawson because I love the zipper pockets on the front.



Thanks girl, your pics helped me make the decision .


----------



## Twoboyz

Allieandalf said:


> The grape was waiting for you around the corner [emoji4].



Thanks A! I think she was. Now I just have to hope she's in good shape. 




MrsKC said:


> Since I am going to have to wait till mid January for my citi croco to ship, I just ordered an "as is" black croco Dawson from the q. If she is good, I will cancel my order with Dooney. Plus I got easy pay.



  I'm glad you were able to get one and I hope she's in good shape.


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks A! I think she was. Now I just have to hope she's in good shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you were able to get one and I hope she's in good shape.



Thanks TB, I will report back, with pictures .


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Thanks girl, your pics helped me make the decision .



Well, I just found a brown t'moro croco Dawson "as-is", so I ordered it.  I can save $135 by returning the full-price one (assuming the as-is isn't a dog.)   I figure that will be worth the return shipping!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, I just found a brown t'moro croco Dawson "as-is", so I ordered it.  I can save $135 by returning the full-price one (assuming the as-is isn't a dog.)   I figure that will be worth the return shipping!



Yay! I got one yesterday!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> Yay! I got one yesterday!



I know!   That's what prompted me to check the as-is.   I can't wait for you to get it!


----------



## elbgrl

MrsKC said:


> Yay! I got one yesterday!





MiaBorsa said:


> I know!   That's what prompted me to check the as-is.   I can't wait for you to get it!



Awesome news ladies!  There are quite a few "as is" bags right now.  Wish the Brenna would show up.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, I just found a brown t'moro croco Dawson "as-is", so I ordered it.  I can save $135 by returning the full-price one (assuming the as-is isn't a dog.)   I figure that will be worth the return shipping!



OK, I changed my mind.       I cancelled the as is order, so if anyone is looking for the t'moro croco Dawson there is one available.   I'm happy with the one I have so why tempt fate, lol.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, I changed my mind.       I cancelled the as is order, so if anyone is looking for the t'moro croco Dawson there is one available.   I'm happy with the one I have so why tempt fate, lol.



I do see your point , as is  is a gamble. ....


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> I do see your point , as is  is a gamble. ....



Yeah, these kinds of things rarely turn out well for me.     I hope yours is a winner, KC.


----------



## AnotherPurse

elbgrl said:


> Awesome news ladies!  There are quite a few "as is" bags right now.  Wish the Brenna would show up.




I returned 2 of them about a week ago. I tore the plastic off the black. Maybe they will put that up AI! LOL


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, I just found a brown t'moro croco Dawson "as-is", so I ordered it.  I can save $135 by returning the full-price one (assuming the as-is isn't a dog.)   I figure that will be worth the return shipping!




Good deal! I can't imagine these bags can look anything but new. The croco seems so durable. Good luck!


----------



## Twoboyz

elbgrl said:


> Awesome news ladies!  There are quite a few "as is" bags right now.  Wish the Brenna would show up.




I'm waiting for the Brenna too.... I feel like it's taking a long time.


----------



## Twoboyz

My grape as is Lolo came today. Of course..no coin purse and dust bag. The key fob and registration card are included. The grape coin purse would have been cute. The bag itself is perfect and doesn't appear to be used at all. Then I noticed something weird. She has a crooked nose. At first I thought it was just the clasp being cockeyed and I tried to adjust it, but it is clearly attached to the bag in an angle. Should I call and get the additional discount and keep the bag or should I send her back as defective? The grape is no longer available and I really like this color.  I don't know if it will bother me that much, but my concern is if I ever want to sell the bag it will be an issue. I also want this bag in navy so I'm thinking I should just order it new and stop messing around with all these as is bags with the missing coin purses.  







How the bag looks when clasped.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

You can probably get a credit for the missing coin purse.  Only you can decide if the look of the 'nose' bothers you.  When clasped,  it doesn't look all that off to my eye,  especially since the bag will slouch and never be perfectly symmetrical anyway.  As for resale ???? no input there.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> My grape as is Lolo came today. Of course..no coin purse and dust bag. The key fob and registration card are included. The grape coin purse would have been cute. The bag itself is perfect and doesn't appear to be used at all. Then I noticed something weird. She has a crooked nose. At first I thought it was just the clasp being cockeyed and I tried to adjust it, but it is clearly attached to the bag in an angle. Should I call and get the additional discount and keep the bag or should I send her back as defective? The grape is no longer available and I really like this color.  I don't know if it will bother me that much, but my concern is if I ever want to sell the bag it will be an issue. I also want this bag in navy so I'm thinking I should just order it new and stop messing around with all these as is bags with the missing coin purses.
> 
> View attachment 3214008
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214009
> 
> 
> How the bag looks when clasped.
> 
> View attachment 3214010



What a great color!   She's so pretty, but the nose thing would bug me.   And what is the deal with people stealing those coin purses????   :censor:   Such a crummy thing to do.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> My grape as is Lolo came today. Of course..no coin purse and dust bag. The key fob and registration card are included. The grape coin purse would have been cute. The bag itself is perfect and doesn't appear to be used at all. Then I noticed something weird. She has a crooked nose. At first I thought it was just the clasp being cockeyed and I tried to adjust it, but it is clearly attached to the bag in an angle. Should I call and get the additional discount and keep the bag or should I send her back as defective? The grape is no longer available and I really like this color.  I don't know if it will bother me that much, but my concern is if I ever want to sell the bag it will be an issue. I also want this bag in navy so I'm thinking I should just order it new and stop messing around with all these as is bags with the missing coin purses.
> 
> View attachment 3214008
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214009
> 
> 
> How the bag looks when clasped.
> 
> View attachment 3214010



Hi TB!

My first reaction to the crooked nose picture was, "Oh, Heck NO!"  She's very pretty in grape but I think you're making too many compromises for her, between the nose and no coin purse.  If you knew there was no coin purse and you saw pics of the crooked nose, would you still have purchased her at the price you paid?  If not, I say NEXT!!!!!!!   Just my opinion.


----------



## Vicmarie

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TB!
> 
> 
> 
> My first reaction to the crooked nose picture was, "Oh, Heck NO!"  She's very pretty in grape but I think you're making too many compromises for her, between the nose and no coin purse.  If you knew there was no coin purse and you saw pics of the crooked nose, would you still have purchased her at the price you paid?  If not, I say NEXT!!!!!!!   Just my opinion.




I think you make a point I can't deny !!  
Beautiful bag but very good point !


----------



## Vicmarie

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TB!
> 
> 
> 
> My first reaction to the crooked nose picture was, "Oh, Heck NO!"  She's very pretty in grape but I think you're making too many compromises for her, between the nose and no coin purse.  If you knew there was no coin purse and you saw pics of the crooked nose, would you still have purchased her at the price you paid?  If not, I say NEXT!!!!!!!   Just my opinion.





I think you make a point I can't deny !!  
Beautiful bag but very good point !


----------



## elbgrl

Twoboyz said:


> My grape as is Lolo came today. Of course..no coin purse and dust bag. The key fob and registration card are included. The grape coin purse would have been cute. The bag itself is perfect and doesn't appear to be used at all. Then I noticed something weird. She has a crooked nose. At first I thought it was just the clasp being cockeyed and I tried to adjust it, but it is clearly attached to the bag in an angle. Should I call and get the additional discount and keep the bag or should I send her back as defective? The grape is no longer available and I really like this color.  I don't know if it will bother me that much, but my concern is if I ever want to sell the bag it will be an issue. I also want this bag in navy so I'm thinking I should just order it new and stop messing around with all these as is bags with the missing coin purses.
> 
> View attachment 3214008
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214009
> 
> 
> How the bag looks when clasped.
> 
> View attachment 3214010



I think she's beautiful, and I really didn't notice the crooked nose until you pointed it out.  CS will probably give you a credit for the missing coin purse too.  

That said, if you really wanted the coin purse, and you may think of the crooked nose every time you clasp the bag, .......NEXT!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> My grape as is Lolo came today. Of course..no coin purse and dust bag. The key fob and registration card are included. The grape coin purse would have been cute. The bag itself is perfect and doesn't appear to be used at all. Then I noticed something weird. She has a crooked nose. At first I thought it was just the clasp being cockeyed and I tried to adjust it, but it is clearly attached to the bag in an angle. Should I call and get the additional discount and keep the bag or should I send her back as defective? The grape is no longer available and I really like this color.  I don't know if it will bother me that much, but my concern is if I ever want to sell the bag it will be an issue. I also want this bag in navy so I'm thinking I should just order it new and stop messing around with all these as is bags with the missing coin purses.
> 
> View attachment 3214008
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214009
> 
> 
> How the bag looks when clasped.
> 
> View attachment 3214010




The color is so pretty but I agree with RNs comments! 



RuedeNesle said:


> Hi TB!
> 
> My first reaction to the crooked nose picture was, "Oh, Heck NO!"  She's very pretty in grape but I think you're making too many compromises for her, between the nose and no coin purse.  If you knew there was no coin purse and you saw pics of the crooked nose, would you still have purchased her at the price you paid?  If not, I say NEXT!!!!!!!   Just my opinion.


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> My grape as is Lolo came today. Of course..no coin purse and dust bag. The key fob and registration card are included. The grape coin purse would have been cute. The bag itself is perfect and doesn't appear to be used at all. Then I noticed something weird. She has a crooked nose. At first I thought it was just the clasp being cockeyed and I tried to adjust it, but it is clearly attached to the bag in an angle. Should I call and get the additional discount and keep the bag or should I send her back as defective? The grape is no longer available and I really like this color.  I don't know if it will bother me that much, but my concern is if I ever want to sell the bag it will be an issue. I also want this bag in navy so I'm thinking I should just order it new and stop messing around with all these as is bags with the missing coin purses.
> 
> View attachment 3214008
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214009
> 
> 
> How the bag looks when clasped.
> 
> View attachment 3214010



Well bummer.  Since no coin purse and not perfect,  my thought is in the long run you will not be happy with it.


----------



## Twoboyz

Thanks for all of your input. I was leaning that way too. I guess I will reluctantly have to send her back. [emoji17] 
The other bummer is I just received my Marvelush infinity scarf that is a perfect match.


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks for all of your input. I was leaning that way too. I guess I will reluctantly have to send her back. [emoji17]
> The other bummer is I just received my Marvelush infinity scarf that is a perfect match.



Well maybe Dooney will make something else in that color  and it will match your scarf .


----------



## AnotherPurse

Twoboyz said:


> My grape as is Lolo came today. Of course..no coin purse and dust bag. The key fob and registration card are included. The grape coin purse would have been cute. The bag itself is perfect and doesn't appear to be used at all. Then I noticed something weird. She has a crooked nose. At first I thought it was just the clasp being cockeyed and I tried to adjust it, but it is clearly attached to the bag in an angle. Should I call and get the additional discount and keep the bag or should I send her back as defective? The grape is no longer available and I really like this color.  I don't know if it will bother me that much, but my concern is if I ever want to sell the bag it will be an issue. I also want this bag in navy so I'm thinking I should just order it new and stop messing around with all these as is bags with the missing coin purses.
> 
> View attachment 3214008
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214009
> 
> 
> How the bag looks when clasped.
> 
> View attachment 3214010




Woah! I can't imagine someone did that it had to have been manufactured that way. I love that color but I would probably return it. This is one of the only bags that I have seen that break down. A lot on eBay with the clips breaking and a few I have seen with no hook. The other is the locks falling off the samba collection. I wouldn't go without the coin purse but I LOVE them.   I got a NWOT off eBay for $42 and it was!!! You will find one if you aren't desperate and willing to go outside of QVC. I attached the photo of the one I got. I laughed hysterically when I got it - I couldn't believe it was as great as it was and had everything. Some bags I am willing to buy like this and then there are some I buy direct. Good luck in your decision!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

elbgrl said:


> I think she's beautiful, and I really didn't notice the crooked nose until you pointed it out.  CS will probably give you a credit for the missing coin purse too.
> 
> 
> 
> That said, if you really wanted the coin purse, and you may think of the crooked nose every time you clasp the bag, .......NEXT!




My thoughts exactly!!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Well maybe Dooney will make something else in that color  and it will match your scarf .



I'm hoping.  They seem to bring colors back and give them different names.


----------



## Twoboyz

AnotherPurse said:


> Woah! I can't imagine someone did that it had to have been manufactured that way. I love that color but I would probably return it. This is one of the only bags that I have seen that break down. A lot on eBay with the clips breaking and a few I have seen with no hook. The other is the locks falling off the samba collection. I wouldn't go without the coin purse but I LOVE them.   I got a NWOT off eBay for $42 and it was!!! You will find one if you aren't desperate and willing to go outside of QVC. I attached the photo of the one I got. I laughed hysterically when I got it - I couldn't believe it was as great as it was and had everything. Some bags I am willing to buy like this and then there are some I buy direct. Good luck in your decision!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214173



Thanks AP! Wow, $42?! I guess I have to work a little harder at finding a deal.  I will definitely do that.  Thanks for the info and congrats on your great deal.  



PcanTannedBty said:


> My thoughts exactly!!!!



Thanks Pcan! She's already boxed up and ready to go.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks AP! Wow, $42?! I guess I have to work a little harder at finding a deal.  I will definitely do that.  Thanks for the info and congrats on your great deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Pcan! She's already boxed up and ready to go.




Didn't you have that color about a year ago but returned it??


----------



## MaryBel

My 2 as is bags finally arrived. 


Ms Sloan looks new. It came unwrapped but with tags, registration card and dust bag. I didn't see anything wrong wit it.


Ms Dawson is brand new. Still has the handles wrapped and also came with everything, even the long strap (which seems to be a common missing piece in as is bags with extra strap). The only thing wrong with it is that it has a bit of sticky residue around the logo letters, I think you can see it a little bit on the pic. I am sure I can clean it up. I will try that tomorrow.


Here they are. Sorry they are a bit dark.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> My 2 as is bags finally arrived.
> 
> 
> Ms Sloan looks new. It came unwrapped but with tags, registration card and dust bag. I didn't see anything wrong wit it.
> 
> 
> Ms Dawson is brand new. Still has the handles wrapped and also came with everything, even the long strap (which seems to be a common missing piece in as is bags with extra strap). The only thing wrong with it is that it has a bit of sticky residue around the logo letters, I think you can see it a little bit on the pic. I am sure I can clean it up. I will try that tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Here they are. Sorry they are a bit dark.



YAY!!  Two winners, MB.  Glad you got two good ones.   Were you surprised by the size of the Dawson?


----------



## PcanTannedBty

MaryBel said:


> My 2 as is bags finally arrived.
> 
> 
> Ms Sloan looks new. It came unwrapped but with tags, registration card and dust bag. I didn't see anything wrong wit it.
> 
> 
> Ms Dawson is brand new. Still has the handles wrapped and also came with everything, even the long strap (which seems to be a common missing piece in as is bags with extra strap). The only thing wrong with it is that it has a bit of sticky residue around the logo letters, I think you can see it a little bit on the pic. I am sure I can clean it up. I will try that tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Here they are. Sorry they are a bit dark.




Worth the wait... Beautiful bags! That Dawson... Gorg and so rich. Congrats on getting winners.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> YAY!!  Two winners, MB.  Glad you got two good ones.   Were you surprised by the size of the Dawson?


 
Thanks! I am glad too since I hate doing returns.


I was, a little bit, it is a bit bigger than what I thought, but that's ok, I like it anyway, I will make me look skinnier


----------



## ahirau

MaryBel said:


> My 2 as is bags finally arrived.
> 
> 
> Ms Sloan looks new. It came unwrapped but with tags, registration card and dust bag. I didn't see anything wrong wit it.
> 
> 
> Ms Dawson is brand new. Still has the handles wrapped and also came with everything, even the long strap (which seems to be a common missing piece in as is bags with extra strap). The only thing wrong with it is that it has a bit of sticky residue around the logo letters, I think you can see it a little bit on the pic. I am sure I can clean it up. I will try that tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Here they are. Sorry they are a bit dark.


Both gorgeous, glad you got two good ones!


----------



## AnotherPurse

MaryBel said:


> My 2 as is bags finally arrived.
> 
> 
> Ms Sloan looks new. It came unwrapped but with tags, registration card and dust bag. I didn't see anything wrong wit it.
> 
> 
> Ms Dawson is brand new. Still has the handles wrapped and also came with everything, even the long strap (which seems to be a common missing piece in as is bags with extra strap). The only thing wrong with it is that it has a bit of sticky residue around the logo letters, I think you can see it a little bit on the pic. I am sure I can clean it up. I will try that tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Here they are. Sorry they are a bit dark.




Excellent score!!! They are awesome!!!!


----------



## MaryBel

ahirau said:


> Both gorgeous, glad you got two good ones!




Thank you GF!


----------



## MaryBel

AnotherPurse said:


> Excellent score!!! They are awesome!!!!



Thank you! 
I'm glad they came in good condition.


----------



## MrsKC

MaryBel said:


> My 2 as is bags finally arrived.
> 
> 
> Ms Sloan looks new. It came unwrapped but with tags, registration card and dust bag. I didn't see anything wrong wit it.
> 
> 
> Ms Dawson is brand new. Still has the handles wrapped and also came with everything, even the long strap (which seems to be a common missing piece in as is bags with extra strap). The only thing wrong with it is that it has a bit of sticky residue around the logo letters, I think you can see it a little bit on the pic. I am sure I can clean it up. I will try that tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Here they are. Sorry they are a bit dark.



Oh my gosh! ! Both so gorgeous!  You got two keepers


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> My 2 as is bags finally arrived.
> 
> 
> Ms Sloan looks new. It came unwrapped but with tags, registration card and dust bag. I didn't see anything wrong wit it.
> 
> 
> Ms Dawson is brand new. Still has the handles wrapped and also came with everything, even the long strap (which seems to be a common missing piece in as is bags with extra strap). The only thing wrong with it is that it has a bit of sticky residue around the logo letters, I think you can see it a little bit on the pic. I am sure I can clean it up. I will try that tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Here they are. Sorry they are a bit dark.



Hi MB!

YAY!  I'm happy both are new or look new!  I love Ms Sloan in the snake print, with the tassel!

Ms. Dawson is stunning!  I hope you get the sticky residue out!

Congrats on your new beauties!


----------



## macde90

MaryBel said:


> My 2 as is bags finally arrived.
> 
> 
> Ms Sloan looks new. It came unwrapped but with tags, registration card and dust bag. I didn't see anything wrong wit it.
> 
> 
> Ms Dawson is brand new. Still has the handles wrapped and also came with everything, even the long strap (which seems to be a common missing piece in as is bags with extra strap). The only thing wrong with it is that it has a bit of sticky residue around the logo letters, I think you can see it a little bit on the pic. I am sure I can clean it up. I will try that tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Here they are. Sorry they are a bit dark.


These are beautiful. I don't EVEN like snake prints!


----------



## MaryBel

MrsKC said:


> Oh my gosh! ! Both so gorgeous!  You got two keepers


 
Thanks KC!


They are keepers indeed! I love them!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi MB!
> 
> YAY!  I'm happy both are new or look new!  I'm love Ms Sloan in the snake print, with the tassel!
> 
> Ms. Dawson is stunning!  I hope you get the sticky residue out!
> 
> Congrats on your new beauties!




Thanks GF!


Ms Sloan is really pretty but it looks too realistic in this color. I'll have to ignore that!


And the residue is out of Ms. Dawson, so she's good to go.


----------



## MaryBel

macde90 said:


> These are beautiful. I don't EVEN like snake prints!


 
Thanks GF!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> 
> 
> Ms Sloan is really pretty but it looks too realistic in this color. I'll have to ignore that!
> 
> 
> *And the residue is out of Ms. Dawson, so she's good to go.*



Great news!


----------



## MaryBel

RuedeNesle said:


> Great news!




Yep, I wonder if that was the reason she was thrown in the as is pond...


And Ms. Sloan is loaded for today!


----------



## momjules

Your bags are beautiful. I also do not like snakes but dooney has made a great snake bag!


----------



## elbgrl

MaryBel said:


> My 2 as is bags finally arrived.
> 
> 
> Ms Sloan looks new. It came unwrapped but with tags, registration card and dust bag. I didn't see anything wrong wit it.
> 
> 
> Ms Dawson is brand new. Still has the handles wrapped and also came with everything, even the long strap (which seems to be a common missing piece in as is bags with extra strap). The only thing wrong with it is that it has a bit of sticky residue around the logo letters, I think you can see it a little bit on the pic. I am sure I can clean it up. I will try that tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Here they are. Sorry they are a bit dark.



Those are both lovely MaryBel!  You chose well girl.  Enjoy them and wear in good health!


----------



## MaryBel

momjules said:


> Your bags are beautiful. I also do not like snakes but dooney has made a great snake bag!


 
Thank you MJ!
I agree, it's a very nice snake bag!




elbgrl said:


> Those are both lovely MaryBel!  You chose well girl.  Enjoy them and wear in good health!




Thank you Rosie!


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> My 2 as is bags finally arrived.
> 
> 
> Ms Sloan looks new. It came unwrapped but with tags, registration card and dust bag. I didn't see anything wrong wit it.
> 
> 
> Ms Dawson is brand new. Still has the handles wrapped and also came with everything, even the long strap (which seems to be a common missing piece in as is bags with extra strap). The only thing wrong with it is that it has a bit of sticky residue around the logo letters, I think you can see it a little bit on the pic. I am sure I can clean it up. I will try that tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Here they are. Sorry they are a bit dark.


Wow GF, 

These look fabulous. Unbelievable "as is" bags. Of course I really love the woven. I cannot wait to see one of those in person. How do you like the size? I wondered if it would be too big but given the look, I am not sure i care. Love it!!!!!!!!! These two are so different looking overall IMO. Very nice.


----------



## MaryBel

YankeeDooney said:


> Wow GF,
> 
> These look fabulous. Unbelievable "as is" bags. Of course I really love the woven. I cannot wait to see one of those in person. How do you like the size? I wondered if it would be too big but given the look, I am not sure i care. Love it!!!!!!!!! These two are so different looking overall IMO. Very nice.


 
Thanks GF!
Yes, got pretty lucky with these. Sometimes the brand new ones are not in as good condition. It's a mystery with the Q!


The Dawson it's big, bigger than what I was expecting, but looks amazing, especially when carried by the handles on your arm - Can you tell I've been purse posing 


I'm thinking is as big as the totes I have, let me compare and take some pics.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MB*:  fabulous new handbags.  Great choices.  Enjoy wearing them.


----------



## MaryBel

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MB*:  fabulous new handbags.  Great choices.  Enjoy wearing them.




Thanks GF!


----------



## MaryBel

Here are 2 size compare pics. Ms Dawson and Ms Dover Tote


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> My 2 as is bags finally arrived.
> 
> 
> Ms Sloan looks new. It came unwrapped but with tags, registration card and dust bag. I didn't see anything wrong wit it.
> 
> 
> Ms Dawson is brand new. Still has the handles wrapped and also came with everything, even the long strap (which seems to be a common missing piece in as is bags with extra strap). The only thing wrong with it is that it has a bit of sticky residue around the logo letters, I think you can see it a little bit on the pic. I am sure I can clean it up. I will try that tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Here they are. Sorry they are a bit dark.


Beautiful


----------



## YankeeDooney

MaryBel said:


> Here are 2 size compare pics. Ms Dawson and Ms Dover Tote


Oh my gosh! Yeah, that is big baby......but I still love it. I wonder if they will make a smaller version of that one. Hopefully like the regular size Barlow, ideally.

Thanks for the pic comparison. The other bag is gorgeous too.

So how do you like the woven embossed leather? Is it premium looking in person. Any issues or are you over the moon?


----------



## MiaBorsa

YankeeDooney said:


> Oh my gosh! Yeah, that is big baby......but I still love it. I wonder if they will make a smaller version of that one. Hopefully like the regular size Barlow, ideally.



Here's my "small" Dawson in the croco with a Florentine Chelsea.   The Dawsons are a bit more N/S than the Barlows. 







I don't know if the embossed (woven and croco) Dawsons were QVC exclusives or what, but the Dooney website currently only has the Dawson in City Leather...and in three sizes.   I love it in the burnt orange...sigh.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Here are 2 size compare pics. Ms Dawson and Ms Dover Tote



She is a big girl, MB!   Gorgeous.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> Thanks GF!
> Yes, got pretty lucky with these. Sometimes the brand new ones are not in as good condition. It's a mystery with the Q!
> 
> 
> The Dawson it's big, bigger than what I was expecting, but looks amazing, especially when carried by the handles on your arm - Can you tell I've been purse posing
> 
> 
> I'm thinking is as big as the totes I have, let me compare and take some pics.


Omg. I want the large.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Didn't you have that color about a year ago but returned it??




Yes, great memory! I returned it because I wasn't sure about the it...and yes I am kicking myself now. [emoji37]


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> My 2 as is bags finally arrived.
> 
> 
> Ms Sloan looks new. It came unwrapped but with tags, registration card and dust bag. I didn't see anything wrong wit it.
> 
> 
> Ms Dawson is brand new. Still has the handles wrapped and also came with everything, even the long strap (which seems to be a common missing piece in as is bags with extra strap). The only thing wrong with it is that it has a bit of sticky residue around the logo letters, I think you can see it a little bit on the pic. I am sure I can clean it up. I will try that tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Here they are. Sorry they are a bit dark.




Wow, two beauties! I'm so glad you got nice ones. What do you think of the size of the Sloan?


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Here's my "small" Dawson in the croco with a Florentine Chelsea.   The Dawsons are a bit more N/S than the Barlows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if the embossed (woven and croco) Dawsons were QVC exclusives or what, but the Dooney website currently only has the Dawson in City Leather...and in three sizes.   I love it in the burnt orange...sigh.




I like the burnt orange and the black. The black looks so great in the smooth leather. I haven't even unwrapped the handles yet and I'm already thinking of my next one. [emoji57]


----------



## Ihearthandbags4

Wednesday Morning, and LOTS of great *As Is* bags on the Q ... Just so you know


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Ihearthandbags4 said:


> Wednesday Morning, and LOTS of great *As Is* bags on the Q ... Just so you know




Oh course most with no EP. They always do that. When there is all day easy pay, they have no bags but as soon as it's over, there are tons... 

With that said, I snagged the Chestnut Zip Barlow in my cart. Debating on it. Thanks for the heads up. [emoji2]


----------



## MrsKC

Here is my "as is" black croco Dawson.  She is absolutely perfect,  I can't find any issues.  Still wrapped,  strap attached,  and logo straight.  
So, I also ordered the black City croco from Dooney.  She is backordered  (or preordered). To me there is no reason to have both of them . I am planning on waiting on the other bag to see which one I am keeping. 
For the ladies who love croco,  I think you would be pleased with this one.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MrsKC:*  can't wait to see your compare of the 2 croco bags,  once the second one arrives.   It will be interesting to see which one you select and why.  This first one is beautiful.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

Twoboyz said:


> My grape as is Lolo came today. Of course..no coin purse and dust bag. The key fob and registration card are included. The grape coin purse would have been cute. The bag itself is perfect and doesn't appear to be used at all. Then I noticed something weird. She has a crooked nose. At first I thought it was just the clasp being cockeyed and I tried to adjust it, but it is clearly attached to the bag in an angle. Should I call and get the additional discount and keep the bag or should I send her back as defective? The grape is no longer available and I really like this color.  I don't know if it will bother me that much, but my concern is if I ever want to sell the bag it will be an issue. I also want this bag in navy so I'm thinking I should just order it new and stop messing around with all these as is bags with the missing coin purses.
> 
> View attachment 3214008
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214009
> 
> 
> How the bag looks when clasped.
> 
> View attachment 3214010




It's a great color and nobody would notice the crooked nose if you didn't point it out.


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MaryBel said:


> My 2 as is bags finally arrived.
> 
> 
> Ms Sloan looks new. It came unwrapped but with tags, registration card and dust bag. I didn't see anything wrong wit it.
> 
> 
> Ms Dawson is brand new. Still has the handles wrapped and also came with everything, even the long strap (which seems to be a common missing piece in as is bags with extra strap). The only thing wrong with it is that it has a bit of sticky residue around the logo letters, I think you can see it a little bit on the pic. I am sure I can clean it up. I will try that tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Here they are. Sorry they are a bit dark.



Love them both!!


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MaryBel said:


> Here are 2 size compare pics. Ms Dawson and Ms Dover Tote


----------



## hydrangeagirl

MrsKC said:


> Here is my "as is" black croco Dawson.  She is absolutely perfect,  I can't find any issues.  Still wrapped,  strap attached,  and logo straight.
> So, I also ordered the black City croco from Dooney.  She is backordered  (or preordered). To me there is no reason to have both of them . I am planning on waiting on the other bag to see which one I am keeping.
> For the ladies who love croco,  I think you would be pleased with this one.




Very pretty, she looks soft is she?


----------



## Twoboyz

hydrangeagirl said:


> It's a great color and nobody would notice the crooked nose if you didn't point it out.




Thanks H! I seriously considered keeping her because I looovvvvve the color so much!  However I decided to check eBay and found a NWOT grape for less than the as is price and it includes all of the accessories. Score! The QVC bag is already on its way back. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> Here is my "as is" black croco Dawson.  She is absolutely perfect,  I can't find any issues.  Still wrapped,  strap attached,  and logo straight.
> So, I also ordered the black City croco from Dooney.  She is backordered  (or preordered). To me there is no reason to have both of them . I am planning on waiting on the other bag to see which one I am keeping.
> For the ladies who love croco,  I think you would be pleased with this one.




Beautiful!  I can't wait to see your comparison.


----------



## AnotherPurse

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks H! I seriously considered keeping her because I looovvvvve the color so much!  However I decided to check eBay and found a NWOT grape for less than the as is price and it includes all of the accessories. Score! The QVC bag is already on its way back. [emoji4]




I saw that one and thought about you. I should have sent it over but you found it!!!!  Excellent!!!!!


----------



## MrsKC

hydrangeagirl said:


> Very pretty, she looks soft is she?


She is softer than I was expecting but I really would not call it soft. The leather is more pliable than the saff or Claremont but not as pliable as pebbled or florentine.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MrsKC:*  can't wait to see your compare of the 2 croco bags,  once the second one arrives.   It will be interesting to see which one you select and why.  This first one is beautiful.



Thanks LJ, even though I decided to wear this one today I will still do a comparison  shot for those interested. This Dawson is in pristine condition. This morning the Q had an "as is"  Bordeaux Dawson, so I got that one too. Hopefully, I will luck out again. This croco embossing is such a favorite that I have decided to add a few to the ever growing collection.

For the first time ever,I am beginning to think about thinning out a few of them (not the crocos) ......Now to decide which ones.....


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*MrsKC:*  I love the Dooney croco also and have added them to my collection in the past.  And the Brahmin croco is even nicer,  if you ever stumble upon those in a sale or outlet.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MrsKC said:


> Here is my "as is" black croco Dawson.  She is absolutely perfect,  I can't find any issues.  Still wrapped,  strap attached,  and logo straight.
> So, I also ordered the black City croco from Dooney.  She is backordered  (or preordered). To me there is no reason to have both of them . I am planning on waiting on the other bag to see which one I am keeping.
> For the ladies who love croco,  I think you would be pleased with this one.


Gorgeous! Glad you got one! I think the Dawson is a little taller than the Barlow one, and it has the zippers! I like the color you chose! I like the look of the zippers, but  with the two convenient pockets on the sides, I don't miss them! Can't wait to see which one you keep!


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> *MrsKC:*  I love the Dooney croco also and have added them to my collection in the past.  And the Brahmin croco is even nicer,  if you ever stumble upon those in a sale or outlet.



I would love to "stumble " across some Brahmin .


----------



## MrsKC

Thatsmypurse said:


> Gorgeous! Glad you got one! I think the Dawson is a little taller than the Barlow one, and it has the zippers! I like the color you chose! I like the look of the zippers, but  with the two convenient pockets on the sides, I don't miss them! Can't wait to see which one you keep!



Oh I know. ...what if I keep both....
I just went through my bags and have determined 7 that I am going to try to  sell. Will see how that goes and then maybe thin some more. I am running out of storage space and don't want to create more storage outside of my main closet.


----------



## Julie Ann

MrsKC said:


> Oh I know. ...what if I keep both....
> I just went through my bags and have determined 7 that I am going to try to  sell. Will see how that goes and then maybe thin some more. I am running out of storage space and don't want to create more storage outside of my main closet.



Let us know what you will be selling


----------



## MrsKC

Julie Ann said:


> Let us know what you will be selling



I would love to but I am not sure if it is against the purse form rules or not?? Anyone know??
I still have to do a bit of leg work, open an acct, etc. I could PM you when I get some listings up though .


----------



## MrsKC

My HSD is in full swing today, I have already canceled the Bordeaux Dawson that I ordered earlier today. I ordered it early this am before I carried the black Dawson. Then I carried the black Dawson to church.  So, to me the Dawson is a bit on the heavy side to be carried as a satchel, so I determined I don't need two. .


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> I would love to but I am not sure if it is against the purse form rules or not?? Anyone know??
> I still have to do a bit of leg work, open an acct, etc. I could PM you when I get some listings up though .



Yes, it is against forum rules.    It would be nice if the forum had a "classifieds" section.


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> Yes, it is against forum rules.    It would be nice if the forum had a "classifieds" section.



Oh great idea and thanks for the info!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MrsKC said:


> My HSD is in full swing today, I have already canceled the Bordeaux Dawson that I ordered earlier today. I ordered it early this am before I carried the black Dawson. Then I carried the black Dawson to church.  So, to me the Dawson is a bit on the heavy side to be carried as a satchel, so I determined I don't need two. .



I agree that the Dawson is heavy.  I am considering sending mine back and buying the croco Barlow instead.  I wish yours would ship so you could give your comparison data!!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> I agree that the Dawson is heavy.  I am considering sending mine back and buying the croco Barlow instead.  I wish yours would ship so you could give your comparison data!!



I know,  I know. ....so slow. I ordered it Thanksgiving weekend. !!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> I agree that the Dawson is heavy.  I am considering sending mine back and buying the croco Barlow instead.  I wish yours would ship so you could give your comparison data!!





MrsKC said:


> I know,  I know. ....so slow. I ordered it Thanksgiving weekend. !!



Hey ladies, 
I don't consider my croco Barlow heavy,but it's not light either! I would say its average in weight for me , and I like carrying it by the handles or as a shoulder bag. I took the middle part out and threw it inside , just in case I would carry it crossbody. I don't feel its a crossbody style IMO, but I never say never! ps...I love my croco Barlow !


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> My HSD is in full swing today, I have already canceled the Bordeaux Dawson that I ordered earlier today. I ordered it early this am before I carried the black Dawson. Then I carried the black Dawson to church.  So, to me the Dawson is a bit on the heavy side to be carried as a satchel, so I determined I don't need two. .




Oh bummer...I was just browsing the as is section and saw there was a Bordeaux. It must be yours. Beauty is important, but it has to be functional too. [emoji4]


----------



## MrsKC

Thatsmypurse said:


> Hey ladies,
> I don't consider my croco Barlow heavy,but it's not light either! I would say its average in weight for me , and I like carrying it by the handles or as a shoulder bag. I took the middle part out and threw it inside , just in case I would carry it crossbody. I don't feel its a crossbody style IMO, but I never say never! ps...I love my croco Barlow !



This is good to know, TMP!!


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> Oh bummer...I was just browsing the as is section and saw there was a Bordeaux. It must be yours. Beauty is important, but it has to be functional too. [emoji4]


I know


----------



## Thatsmypurse

My As is Oyster bitsy bag is due to be delivered tomorrow ! I just ordered her the day after Christmas ! That was fast! I'm hoping for a keeper in good condition and strap included! Lol! Please cross your fingers for me!


----------



## Vicmarie

Thatsmypurse said:


> My As is Oyster bitsy bag is due to be delivered tomorrow ! I just ordered her the day after Christmas ! That was fast! I'm hoping for a keeper in good condition and strap included! Lol! Please cross your fingers for me!




In pebble leather or saffiano ?! 
I want that baby in saffiano so bad !! I will live through your pix !


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Vicmarie said:


> In pebble leather or saffiano ?!
> I want that baby in saffiano so bad !! I will live through your pix !


I loved the look of both online in the Oyster, but I am getting the pebbled leather one! I wanted a  more casual look and felt  the pebbled leather is more casual . The saff. In Oyster is gorgeous though and looks so sophisticated. Plus , I have a Saffiano bag coming any day now, a zip zip in Bordeaux!  I will post pics!


----------



## Vicmarie

Thatsmypurse said:


> I loved the look of both online in the Oyster, but I am getting the pebbled leather one! I wanted a  more casual look and felt  the pebbled leather is more casual . The saff. In Oyster is gorgeous though and looks so sophisticated. Plus , I have a Saffiano bag coming any day now, a zip zip in Bordeaux!  I will post pics!




Oh I completely agree with you , I love it in pebbled leather as well [emoji7][emoji7] I have a safe zip zip I'm lavender that I'm actually wearing now .. Those zip zips are so functional, lightweight , and stylish ! I'm excited for you , can't wait to see pix !


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> My As is Oyster bitsy bag is due to be delivered tomorrow ! I just ordered her the day after Christmas ! That was fast! I'm hoping for a keeper in good condition and strap included! Lol! Please cross your fingers for me!




Crossing my fingers T!  My as is Sutton Zip Zip is delivering today....and now the clearance wait list order is in process. Would t you know.


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> Crossing my fingers T!  My as is Sutton Zip Zip is delivering today....and now the clearance wait list order is in process. Would t you know.




Hope you love it!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> Crossing my fingers T!  My as is Sutton Zip Zip is delivering today....and now the clearance wait list order is in process. Would t you know.


Thanks TB! I hope yours is perfect as well !


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Vicmarie said:


> Oh I completely agree with you , I love it in pebbled leather as well [emoji7][emoji7] I have a safe zip zip I'm lavender that I'm actually wearing now .. Those zip zips are so functional, lightweight , and stylish ! I'm excited for you , can't wait to see pix !


Ooh lavender! Such a great color! These will be my first zip zips. Though I do have a similar silhouette in Coach and I love hope you can see everything when you open it!


----------



## Twoboyz

Well today's as is deliveries were a disappointment. The Sutton Zip Zip has signs of wear sand did not come with a shoulder strap....so back she goes. My wait list full price clearance bag for only $1 more is now in process so hopefully she looks good.  

I also received another logo lock in oyster to try to get my Mom one with a coin purse this time and again this one came with nothing but the bag. There want even a registration card. The bag looked okay but there appeared to be dirt or color transfer on one corner.  I didn't take pictures of the logo lock. 

Oh well...to the post office I go.  







Also a defect in the handle.


----------



## MrsKC

Twoboyz said:


> Well today's as is deliveries were a disappointment. The Sutton Zip Zip has signs of wear sand did not come with a shoulder strap....so back she goes. My wait list full price clearance bag for only $1 more is now in process so hopefully she looks good.
> 
> I also received another logo lock in oyster to try to get my Mom one with a coin purse this time and again this one came with nothing but the bag. There want even a registration card. The bag looked okay but there appeared to be dirt or color transfer on one corner.  I didn't take pictures of the logo lock.
> 
> Oh well...to the post office I go.
> 
> View attachment 3225575
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225576
> 
> 
> Also a defect in the handle.
> 
> View attachment 3225577



I am sorry TB, that is disappointing.  It is such a roll of the dice with as is. Hope what you are waiting on is good!


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> Well today's as is deliveries were a disappointment. The Sutton Zip Zip has signs of wear sand did not come with a shoulder strap....so back she goes. My wait list full price clearance bag for only $1 more is now in process so hopefully she looks good.
> 
> I also received another logo lock in oyster to try to get my Mom one with a coin purse this time and again this one came with nothing but the bag. There want even a registration card. The bag looked okay but there appeared to be dirt or color transfer on one corner.  I didn't take pictures of the logo lock.
> 
> Oh well...to the post office I go.
> 
> View attachment 3225575
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225576
> 
> 
> Also a defect in the handle.
> 
> View attachment 3225577




Dang it.  Sorry TB.

There's a NWT oyster logo lock with all accessories on eBay for 154 + 15 shipping in case you did not see it.   You'll need to ask for more pictures, I think.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Well today's as is deliveries were a disappointment. The Sutton Zip Zip has signs of wear sand did not come with a shoulder strap....so back she goes. My wait list full price clearance bag for only $1 more is now in process so hopefully she looks good.
> 
> I also received another logo lock in oyster to try to get my Mom one with a coin purse this time and again this one came with nothing but the bag. There want even a registration card. The bag looked okay but there appeared to be dirt or color transfer on one corner.  I didn't take pictures of the logo lock.
> 
> Oh well...to the post office I go.
> 
> View attachment 3225575
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225576
> 
> 
> Also a defect in the handle.
> 
> View attachment 3225577



Ugh.   I will never get over people who use stuff till it looks WORN, then return.  So gross.  Sorry, TB.  I hope the clearance one is a winner.

 Today I received a pair of Skechers GoWalk shoes from QVC that were someone's return.  OMG, so nasty.   I can't believe they sent them out as NEW.   I am so skeeved; I would not even buy as-is shoes; I'm too squeamish.      So now I have to trek to the post office.  :censor:


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> Dang it.  Sorry TB.
> 
> There's a NWT oyster logo lock with all accessories on eBay for 154 + 15 shipping in case you did not see it.   You'll need to ask for more pictures, I think.




Thanks Suz! I might look for that. She loves the bag but I really wanted to get her the coin purse too.


----------



## Twoboyz

MrsKC said:


> I am sorry TB, that is disappointing.  It is such a roll of the dice with as is. Hope what you are waiting on is good!




Thanks KC! I'm kind of bummed but it's okay. I have the saffiano zip zip comin from ilovedooney too so there is no shortage of bags coming my way. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Ugh.   I will never get over people who use stuff till it looks WORN, then return.  So gross.  Sorry, TB.  I hope the clearance one is a winner.
> 
> 
> 
> Today I received a pair of Skechers GoWalk shoes from QVC that were someone's return.  OMG, so nasty.   I can't believe they sent them out as NEW.   I am so skeeved; I would not even buy as-is shoes; I'm too squeamish.      So now I have to trek to the post office.  :censor:




Thanks, I know me too. Yuck! Used shoes?! Yeah that would bother me too. Sorry about that. I might be fine with as is bags for now. I seem to be getting bad ones. I'm on my way to the post office now.


----------



## Suzwhat

Never mind.  &#129299;


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> Well today's as is deliveries were a disappointment. The Sutton Zip Zip has signs of wear sand did not come with a shoulder strap....so back she goes. My wait list full price clearance bag for only $1 more is now in process so hopefully she looks good.
> 
> I also received another logo lock in oyster to try to get my Mom one with a coin purse this time and again this one came with nothing but the bag. There want even a registration card. The bag looked okay but there appeared to be dirt or color transfer on one corner.  I didn't take pictures of the logo lock.
> 
> Oh well...to the post office I go.
> 
> View attachment 3225575
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225576
> 
> 
> Also a defect in the handle.
> 
> View attachment 3225577


So Sorry TB! But at least the clearance one is coming! Hopefully she s perfect! Still no UPS at my house ! He usually tortures me and doesn't show up untill after 6PM!


----------



## momjules

I'm sorry to you tb.   You can go to the outlet now. They had the zip zip suit tons there


----------



## Allieandalf

Twoboyz said:


> Well today's as is deliveries were a disappointment. The Sutton Zip Zip has signs of wear sand did not come with a shoulder strap....so back she goes. My wait list full price clearance bag for only $1 more is now in process so hopefully she looks good.
> 
> I also received another logo lock in oyster to try to get my Mom one with a coin purse this time and again this one came with nothing but the bag. There want even a registration card. The bag looked okay but there appeared to be dirt or color transfer on one corner.  I didn't take pictures of the logo lock.
> 
> Oh well...to the post office I go.
> 
> View attachment 3225575
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225576
> 
> 
> Also a defect in the handle.
> 
> View attachment 3225577




So sorry.  It's a great looking bag but no shoulder strap would be a deal breaker for me as well.  Fingers crossed on the one that's in process.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

My Oyster bitsy is here and she's fabulous! One minor scratch on the bottom trim in the back, just conditioned it and its fine! She's so cute and her color is so different and seems like it will go with almost everything! My dog Sammy, jealous as usual!


----------



## Suzwhat

Thatsmypurse said:


> My Oyster bitsy is here and she's fabulous! One minor scratch on the bottom trim in the back, just conditioned it and its fine! She's so cute and her color is so different and seems like it will go with almost everything! My dog Sammy, jealous as usual!




Cute!  And so is Sammy.  [emoji3]


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Suzwhat said:


> Cute!  And so is Sammy.  [emoji3]


Thank you!


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> So Sorry TB! But at least the clearance one is coming! Hopefully she s perfect! Still no UPS at my house ! He usually tortures me and doesn't show up untill after 6PM!







momjules said:


> I'm sorry to you tb.   You can go to the outlet now. They had the zip zip suit tons there







Allieandalf said:


> So sorry.  It's a great looking bag but no shoulder strap would be a deal breaker for me as well.  Fingers crossed on the one that's in process.




Thanks T, Jules, Allie, it's okay though. I didn't buy anything at the outlet today, but I fell in love with the florentine twist strap hobo in natural. Gorgeous! I will buy it someday when I find a perfect one. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

Thatsmypurse said:


> My Oyster bitsy is here and she's fabulous! One minor scratch on the bottom trim in the back, just conditioned it and its fine! She's so cute and her color is so different and seems like it will go with almost everything! My dog Sammy, jealous as usual!




OMG, adorable...both Sammy and little zip zip! I'm so glad you got a good one! [emoji4]


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Twoboyz said:


> OMG, adorable...both Sammy and little zip zip! I'm so glad you got a good one! [emoji4]


Thanks TB! Me too!


----------



## MrsKC

Looks like some decent as is choices this am.


----------



## Julie Ann

MrsKC said:


> Looks like some decent as is choices this am.


 
I wish they would have easy pay on all as is....


----------



## MrsKC

Julie Ann said:


> I wish they would have easy pay on all as is....



I know. ...sometimes they do but not always .


----------



## MiaBorsa

I snagged the black Verona Elisa as-is and used my "Easy Pay on Request" that I had forgotten about.  There were several colors available in the Elisa this morning for $189, which isn't much better than the clearance price that I foolishly canceled that order.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> I snagged the black Verona Elisa as-is and used my "Easy Pay on Request" that I had forgotten about.  There were several colors available in the Elisa this morning for $189, which isn't much better than the clearance price that I foolishly canceled that order.


Congrats, can't wait to see her!  Hope you get a good one!


----------



## MrsKC

MiaBorsa said:


> I snagged the black Verona Elisa as-is and used my "Easy Pay on Request" that I had forgotten about.  There were several colors available in the Elisa this morning for $189, which isn't much better than the clearance price that I foolishly canceled that order.



Oh hope she is a keeper.  That is such a pretty style.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thatsmypurse said:


> Congrats, can't wait to see her!  Hope you get a good one!





MrsKC said:


> Oh hope she is a keeper.  That is such a pretty style.



Thanks, y'all.  I hope I get a good one, but my ONE experience with "as is" was a dud, so we'll see!!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I snagged the black Verona Elisa as-is and used my "Easy Pay on Request" that I had forgotten about.  There were several colors available in the Elisa this morning for $189, which isn't much better than the clearance price that I foolishly canceled that order.




I hope you get a good one!  They didn't have many at the outlet and I think they were all large ones, so I passed on it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I hope you get a good one!  They didn't have many at the outlet and I think they were all large ones, so I passed on it.



Well, I have remained true-to-form and cancelled that order.      I'm going to try to not be so mentally unbalanced for 2016; I know QVC will appreciate it if I stop canceling orders.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, I have remained true-to-form and cancelled that order.      I'm going to try to not be so mentally unbalanced for 2016; I know QVC will appreciate it if I stop canceling orders.




Rotfl! [emoji4]


----------



## Julie Ann

4 easy pays on all as is today. Not sure how long it will last.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, I have remained true-to-form and cancelled that order.      I'm going to try to not be so mentally unbalanced for 2016; I know QVC will appreciate it if I stop canceling orders.


:giggles:


----------



## BagJunkey1000

Here is my "as is" Florentine Barlow in Bourdeaux!  I got it about two weeks ago.  No stuffing, but she came with her registration papers.  So glad she wasn't a DUD (Dooney Un Desired) Definitely a keeper.


----------



## MrsKC

BagJunkey1000 said:


> Here is my "as is" Florentine Barlow in Bourdeaux!  I got it about two weeks ago.  No stuffing, but she came with her registration papers.  So glad she wasn't a DUD (Dooney Un Desired) Definitely a keeper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229353


She is gorgeous! Glad you got a beauty!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

BagJunkey1000 said:


> Here is my "as is" Florentine Barlow in Bourdeaux!  I got it about two weeks ago.  No stuffing, but she came with her registration papers.  So glad she wasn't a DUD (Dooney Un Desired) Definitely a keeper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229353




OMG... She's gorgeous! Love that color. I have this color and Elephant coming. Hasn't shipped yet but now I'm really excited.


----------



## YankeeDooney

PcanTannedBty said:


> OMG... She's gorgeous! Love that color. I have this color and Elephant coming. Hasn't shipped yet but now I'm really excited.


"i am happy with my collection now". Happy New Year! Should prove to be one heck of a handbag year.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

BagJunkey1000 said:


> Here is my "as is" Florentine Barlow in Bourdeaux!  I got it about two weeks ago.  No stuffing, but she came with her registration papers.  So glad she wasn't a DUD (Dooney Un Desired) Definitely a keeper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229353


Gorgeous color and style! So glad it was a good one for you!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

YankeeDooney said:


> "i am happy with my collection now". Happy New Year! Should prove to be one heck of a handbag year.




Uhhhhh.... Crickets [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## BagJunkey1000

MrsKC said:


> She is gorgeous! Glad you got a beauty!




Me too.."as is" can be scary[emoji37]


----------



## BagJunkey1000

PcanTannedBty said:


> OMG... She's gorgeous! Love that color. I have this color and Elephant coming. Hasn't shipped yet but now I'm really excited.




Can't wait to see the Elephant.  I remember when you posted about the ad is Bourdeaux on QVC.  I had just ordered with fingers, eyes and toes crossed.  You are going to love them, although I haven't carried her yet.  Sheiks definitely "purse eye candy"......lol


----------



## BagJunkey1000

Thatsmypurse said:


> Gorgeous color and style! So glad it was a good one for you!




Thank you!


----------



## Allieandalf

BagJunkey1000 said:


> Here is my "as is" Florentine Barlow in Bourdeaux!  I got it about two weeks ago.  No stuffing, but she came with her registration papers.  So glad she wasn't a DUD (Dooney Un Desired) Definitely a keeper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229353




That color is gorgeous!  Glad you got a good one l.  Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

BagJunkey1000 said:


> Here is my "as is" Florentine Barlow in Bourdeaux!  I got it about two weeks ago.  No stuffing, but she came with her registration papers.  So glad she wasn't a DUD (Dooney Un Desired) Definitely a keeper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229353




Gorgeous!! Anything in Bordeaux get any vote!! I'm so glad you got a good one! 



PcanTannedBty said:


> OMG... She's gorgeous! Love that color. I have this color and Elephant coming. Hasn't shipped yet but now I'm really excited.




Oohhh...waiting patiently as you are to see them. [emoji4] congrats!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Just in case anyone is interested there is an Oyster bitsy bag in "as is" I got one about a week ago and it was in great shape and she really holds a lot for a bitsy bag! Lol


----------



## Trudysmom

Thatsmypurse said:


> Just in case anyone is interested there is an Oyster bitsy bag in "as is" I got one about a week ago and it was in great shape and she really holds a lot for a bitsy bag! Lol


They are so cute!


----------



## AnotherPurse

BagJunkey1000 said:


> Here is my "as is" Florentine Barlow in Bourdeaux!  I got it about two weeks ago.  No stuffing, but she came with her registration papers.  So glad she wasn't a DUD (Dooney Un Desired) Definitely a keeper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229353




Woah! Love her!!!! I love these bags and this color is my favorite. Congrats!


----------



## Julie Ann

I ordered an as is mushroom florentine Buckley bag last week. I had made up my mind that I didn't need it and tried cancelling but it was to late. I guess I can send it back if I don't end up liking it. I just keep thinking it's going to be too light in color. Oh well.... I'll be able to see one in person I guess...


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*JA:*  I just bought a mushroom Florentine Bristol.  The color is beautiful,  but it is a light color.  If it were a darker shade, like a Portobello, I would not have liked it at all.   I think the mushroom, at least in Florentine, is a stunning color.  And I am not ordinarily into these kinds of colors.  To my eyes, the mushroom, in Florentine, is similar to the oyster,  a shade darker, and without the lavender/pink tones.  Years ago we would have called it taupe,  but these days the Dooney taupe shades are darker and have more brown.   I hope you love your new mushroom Flo.


----------



## momjules

I have a chestnut Buckley bag. It is smooth and lovely. But it is heavy too. I don't mind the weight. I also have a mushroom Chelsea. The color is divine


----------



## Julie Ann

lavenderjunkie said:


> *JA:*  I just bought a mushroom Florentine Bristol.  The color is beautiful,  but it is a light color.  If it were a darker shade, like a Portobello, I would not have liked it at all.   I think the mushroom, at least in Florentine, is a stunning color.  And I am not ordinarily into these kinds of colors.  To my eyes, the mushroom, in Florentine, is similar to the oyster,  a shade darker, and without the lavender/pink tones.  Years ago we would have called it taupe,  but these days the Dooney taupe shades are darker and have more brown.   I hope you love your new mushroom Flo.


Thanks! I love the Buckley. Just didn't know what I thought about this color. I'm anxious to see her now. I have the marine already. Although she does have a little weight to her, I feel like she still wears comfortably. I love the whip stitching on her handles. After these colors I'll be done with collecting buckleys. 

Next on my list is an older bag.. I forget the name. But I think she's a florentine domed satchel. She has a pocket in the front. I see several on eBay.


----------



## Twoboyz

Julie Ann said:


> I ordered an as is mushroom florentine Buckley bag last week. I had made up my mind that I didn't need it and tried cancelling but it was to late. I guess I can send it back if I don't end up liking it. I just keep thinking it's going to be too light in color. Oh well.... I'll be able to see one in person I guess...




Oohh yay!! I think you're going to love it! I'm crossing my fingers for you. [emoji4]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Julie Ann said:


> Thanks! I love the Buckley. Just didn't know what I thought about this color. I'm anxious to see her now. I have the marine already. Although she does have a little weight to her, I feel like she still wears comfortably. I love the whip stitching on her handles. After these colors I'll be done with collecting buckleys.
> 
> Next on my list is an older bag.. I forget the name. But I think she's a florentine domed satchel. She has a pocket in the front. I see several on eBay.




The domed Florentine satchel does not have a front pocket.  You might be thinking of the E/W Flo Pocket satchel... it looks like the zip zip,  but has a large pocket on the front.  See the zip zip thread,  someone posted a comparison picture.   The E/W Flo pocket satchel is not the same as the medium pocket satchel,  which is not domed and much smaller.


----------



## knasarae

I just pulled the plug on an "as is" Saffiano Zip Zip Satchel in Oyster!!!!  My favorite bag shape and I've been eyeing the Oyster color for quite some time.  I do so hope it doesn't have any major flaws   I've bought an as is bag once before and it was awful.   Hopefully this one will work in my favor, as the price is great!


----------



## MrsKC

knasarae said:


> I just pulled the plug on an "as is" Saffiano Zip Zip Satchel in Oyster!!!!  My favorite bag shape and I've been eyeing the Oyster color for quite some time.  I do so hope it doesn't have any major flaws   I've bought an as is bag once before and it was awful.   Hopefully this one will work in my favor, as the price is great!



There are several new saff zip zip colors on ILD......


----------



## knasarae

MrsKC said:


> There are several new saff zip zip colors on ILD......



Thanks omg, how do they get them for such great prices??


----------



## jeep317

MrsKC said:


> There are several new saff zip zip colors on ILD......



Oh man! Elephant or dark grey? Ahhhhh!!!


----------



## MrsKC

jeep317 said:


> Oh man! Elephant or dark grey? Ahhhhh!!!



Dark grey definitely  (I got one) and I think elephant was there too.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

knasarae said:


> Thanks omg, how do they get them for such great prices??




ILD is the online official Dooney outlet.


----------



## knasarae

lavenderjunkie said:


> ILD is the online official Dooney outlet.



Oh ok, no wonder. Thanks!


----------



## Maltoo

http://www.qvc.com/As-Is-Dooney-&-Bourke-Saffiano-Leather-Zip-Zip-Satchel.product.A265197.html?sc=A265197-SRCH&cm_sp=VIEWPOSITION-_-27-_-A265197&catentryImage=http://images.qvc.com/is/image/a/97/a265197.001?$uslarge$

not sure if this is the bag I just returned but the one I returned had spots all over it. Not terribly visible now but I was afraid as it aged it would show up more and I paid full price.

So order at your own risk on this one


----------



## knasarae

Ladies I am so excited!! My as-is Saffiano Zip Zip in Oyster came today and I am so pleased. Handles still wrapped, dust bag included. Only thing was a tiny mark on the bottom and it is kind of "wrinkly". I have it stuffed with some old tshirts to fill it out.[emoji2]

This is my second as-is purchase. The first shouldn't have been sold to anyone lolol. I am so in love with oyster. I actually purchased it new a couple weeks ago but cancelled my order before it shipped. I'm glad I did and got this for much less. They actually have several colors now for as-is, and also ILD has some as well. 

I have never been a soft or "girly" color kind of girl, but I have just been head over heels ever since the first time I saw Oyster. [emoji7]


----------



## jeep317

knasarae said:


> Ladies I am so excited!! My as-is Saffiano Zip Zip in Oyster came today and I am so pleased. Handles still wrapped, dust bag included. Only thing was a tiny mark on the bottom and it is kind of "wrinkly". I have it stuffed with some old tshirts to fill it out.[emoji2]
> 
> This is my second as-is purchase. The first shouldn't have been sold to anyone lolol. I am so in love with oyster. I actually purchased it new a couple weeks ago but cancelled my order before it shipped. I'm glad I did and got this for much less. They actually have several colors now for as-is, and also ILD has some as well.
> 
> I have never been a soft or "girly" color kind of girl, but I have just been head over heels ever since the first time I saw Oyster. [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3254203



Beautiful!  I have to get a saff zip zip....


----------



## knasarae

jeep317 said:


> Beautiful!  I have to get a saff zip zip....




Lol I want another one already [emoji87]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

knasarae said:


> Ladies I am so excited!! My as-is Saffiano Zip Zip in Oyster came today and I am so pleased. Handles still wrapped, dust bag included. Only thing was a tiny mark on the bottom and it is kind of "wrinkly". I have it stuffed with some old tshirts to fill it out.[emoji2]
> 
> This is my second as-is purchase. The first shouldn't have been sold to anyone lolol. I am so in love with oyster. I actually purchased it new a couple weeks ago but cancelled my order before it shipped. I'm glad I did and got this for much less. They actually have several colors now for as-is, and also ILD has some as well.
> 
> I have never been a soft or "girly" color kind of girl, but I have just been head over heels ever since the first time I saw Oyster. [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3254203




Congrats! Oyster is a great color, especially in the saffiano.


----------



## RuedeNesle

knasarae said:


> Ladies I am so excited!! My as-is Saffiano Zip Zip in Oyster came today and I am so pleased. Handles still wrapped, dust bag included. Only thing was a tiny mark on the bottom and it is kind of "wrinkly". I have it stuffed with some old tshirts to fill it out.[emoji2]
> 
> This is my second as-is purchase. The first shouldn't have been sold to anyone lolol. I am so in love with oyster. I actually purchased it new a couple weeks ago but cancelled my order before it shipped. I'm glad I did and got this for much less. They actually have several colors now for as-is, and also ILD has some as well.
> 
> I have never been a soft or "girly" color kind of girl, but I have just been head over heels ever since the first time I saw Oyster. [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3254203



I love the saffiano zip zip!  Yours is beautiful!  Good idea filling out the bag with old t-shirts!

Congrats!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

*knas:*  beautiful oyster zip zip.  Enjoy your new treasure.


----------



## MiaBorsa

knasarae said:


> Ladies I am so excited!! My as-is Saffiano Zip Zip in Oyster came today and I am so pleased. Handles still wrapped, dust bag included. Only thing was a tiny mark on the bottom and it is kind of "wrinkly". I have it stuffed with some old tshirts to fill it out.[emoji2]
> 
> This is my second as-is purchase. The first shouldn't have been sold to anyone lolol. I am so in love with oyster. I actually purchased it new a couple weeks ago but cancelled my order before it shipped. I'm glad I did and got this for much less. They actually have several colors now for as-is, and also ILD has some as well.
> 
> I have never been a soft or "girly" color kind of girl, but I have just been head over heels ever since the first time I saw Oyster. [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3254203



Gorgeous.   Oyster is a beautiful color in saffiano.


----------



## knasarae

Thank you ladies!!! Can't decide if I wanna bust it out next week or wait til Spring.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

knasarae said:


> Thank you ladies!!! Can't decide if I wanna bust it out next week or wait til Spring.


BUST IT OUT!  BUST IT OUT!  MiaBorsa is right, the saffiano is beautiful in oyster.  Excellent choice.


----------



## knasarae

LifeIsDucky said:


> BUST IT OUT!  BUST IT OUT!  MiaBorsa is right, the saffiano is beautiful in oyster.  Excellent choice.



Yea who am I kidding?  No way I will make it to spring lol.


----------



## lizmil

knasarae said:


> Ladies I am so excited!! My as-is Saffiano Zip Zip in Oyster came today and I am so pleased. Handles still wrapped, dust bag included. Only thing was a tiny mark on the bottom and it is kind of "wrinkly". I have it stuffed with some old tshirts to fill it out.[emoji2]
> 
> This is my second as-is purchase. The first shouldn't have been sold to anyone lolol. I am so in love with oyster. I actually purchased it new a couple weeks ago but cancelled my order before it shipped. I'm glad I did and got this for much less. They actually have several colors now for as-is, and also ILD has some as well.
> 
> I have never been a soft or "girly" color kind of girl, but I have just been head over heels ever since the first time I saw Oyster. [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3254203



Did you actually get stuck with the purchase you said shouldn't have been sold to anyone?  This one is nice!


----------



## knasarae

lizmil said:


> Did you actually get stuck with the purchase you said shouldn't have been sold to anyone?  This one is nice!



No, I returned it immediately with no issues.   QVC has great customer service.


----------



## Twoboyz

knasarae said:


> Ladies I am so excited!! My as-is Saffiano Zip Zip in Oyster came today and I am so pleased. Handles still wrapped, dust bag included. Only thing was a tiny mark on the bottom and it is kind of "wrinkly". I have it stuffed with some old tshirts to fill it out.[emoji2]
> 
> This is my second as-is purchase. The first shouldn't have been sold to anyone lolol. I am so in love with oyster. I actually purchased it new a couple weeks ago but cancelled my order before it shipped. I'm glad I did and got this for much less. They actually have several colors now for as-is, and also ILD has some as well.
> 
> I have never been a soft or "girly" color kind of girl, but I have just been head over heels ever since the first time I saw Oyster. [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3254203




Congrats! It's beautiful.  I say fill her up and take her for a spin! [emoji4]


----------



## knasarae

Ugh, I have an ebay coupon that expires tonight and I'm sooo tempted to pull the plug on the Dark Grey from ILD.


----------



## MiaBorsa

knasarae said:


> Ugh, I have an ebay coupon that expires tonight and I'm sooo tempted to pull the plug on the Dark Grey from ILD.



   You know you want to.... :devil:


----------



## BlazenHsss

knasarae said:


> Ugh, I have an ebay coupon that expires tonight and I'm sooo tempted to pull the plug on the Dark Grey from ILD.


Do eeeeeeeet.
I mean. Technically you need a bag you can use in bad weather. Rainy season is coming!  Ahem.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

knasarae said:


> Ugh, I have an ebay coupon that expires tonight and I'm sooo tempted to pull the plug on the Dark Grey from ILD.


Great style and color, you can't go wrong and you need to use that coupon before it expires!!! Pull that Plug!


----------



## Allieandalf

Soooooooo....... I ordered an as is pebbled  leather Olivia satchel in caramel the other day and it came today only it didn't.  QVC sent me the wrong bag!  I'll be sending it back but has this ever happened to anyone else?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Allieandalf said:


> Soooooooo....... I ordered an as is pebbled  leather Olivia satchel in caramel the other day and it came today only it didn't.  QVC sent me the wrong bag!  I'll be sending it back but has this ever happened to anyone else?



YES!  It happened to me once and I was totally aggravated.  Plus I was afraid they would think I was trying to pull a fast one!!   I'm convinced that some other customer returned her old random purse and kept the Dooney.   Some people suck.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Allieandalf said:


> Soooooooo....... I ordered an as is pebbled  leather Olivia satchel in caramel the other day and it came today only it didn't.  QVC sent me the wrong bag!  I'll be sending it back but has this ever happened to anyone else?




Exactly why I don't order from the Q anymore. Sorry that you have go through the hassle. Now the real question... Is there any "as is" left in the bag you should have received?

What bag did they send u?


----------



## Allieandalf

MiaBorsa said:


> YES!  It happened to me once and I was totally aggravated.  Plus I was afraid they would think I was trying to pull a fast one!!   I'm convinced that some other customer returned her old random purse and kept the Dooney.   Some people suck.




Haha! Yes they do!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Allieandalf said:


> Haha! Yes they do!



I was afraid QVC would think it was ME.       But they didn't give me any problem at all with the return, thank goodness.


----------



## Allieandalf

PcanTannedBty said:


> Exactly why I don't order from the Q anymore. Sorry that you have go through the hassle. Now the real question... Is there any "as is" left in the bag you should have received?
> 
> What bag did they send u?




They sent an Olivia but it was the Carley version in tmoro brown.  There is not any more of the one I ordered.  This was the only way I could get one at a discounted price since they are not shippable from the outlets &#128577;.  Guess it's possible my order could have gotten mixed up with someone else's.


----------



## Allieandalf

MiaBorsa said:


> I was afraid QVC would think it was ME.       But they didn't give me any problem at all with the return, thank goodness.




It's good they didn't give you any hassle.  That's one good thing about the Q is their return policy but the quality control sucks!  I've already called they're expecting the return and I'll be refunded the return shipping.


----------



## LifeIsDucky

O had ordered a small Crossbody Dooney from Q once and received a chestnut Kingston!  Score!


----------



## Twoboyz

LifeIsDucky said:


> O had ordered a small Crossbody Dooney from Q once and received a chestnut Kingston!  Score!




[emoji23]


----------



## Twoboyz

Allieandalf said:


> Soooooooo....... I ordered an as is pebbled  leather Olivia satchel in caramel the other day and it came today only it didn't.  QVC sent me the wrong bag!  I'll be sending it back but has this ever happened to anyone else?




I'm sorry Allie. What a letdown. It's never happened to me but I've gotten some real as is duds.


----------



## Julie Ann

Allieandalf said:


> Soooooooo....... I ordered an as is pebbled  leather Olivia satchel in caramel the other day and it came today only it didn't.  QVC sent me the wrong bag!  I'll be sending it back but has this ever happened to anyone else?


This has happened to me before. But it wasn't as is. I ordered a black bitsy bag, and was sent the bigger zip zip. I called and they refunded me the shipping and price.


----------

